# Tahoe's TGA+HPS+UVB+CO2 = LaMonstroGooey



## tahoe58 (Jun 21, 2009)

*A hardy Sunday morning greetings to all my fellow farmers. And a fine Sunday it is. After more than a year absent from the Grow Journals, I have a very special grow for me, that I share with you.

I recall some time ago when I first came upon these masterful photographs of cannabis in super-marco. Simply stunning. And intriguing. Questions abounded. But the resolve was made that this is a path I will follow. Seek out some killer genetics, some proven lines, from notable providers. And put together a multiple strain grow with some individual variety and quality.

To those that do not know me, I grew my first weed, outdoor, with pathetic results more than 30 years ago. I was seventeen. I still have the original book that guided me at the time. There is ALOT of space in between ...... but my last grow was confined to a BloomBox in a garage, in soil with a nutrient regime and added CO2. I like soil even though my box has all the necessary hardware for hydro. Maybe I&#8217;ll go there someday, not this time. That was a BigBud and Top44 grow. I reaped almost 10ozs and continue to enjoy that same bud even today - the BB was disappointing - possibly my inexperience, but the top44 was excellent (is excellent). In the meantime I have had the opportunity to determine with a little more clarity the types of smoke that appeal to me. And it was this that was to guide me in my selection of strains to consider as suitable candidates. My desire to be back growing outdoors will rest until that opportunity is more realistic. That will probably require a new evaluation of potential candidates, particularly at the rate new strains are being created these days.

One of my all time favorites is Blue Moonshine (anything that says narcotic in its description has got to be good &#8211; I love opiates) and I must/will grow that one day. I also have a hankering for fdd&#8217;s schtuph &#8211; Warlock, Raft, Hijack in particular are dumbfounding, leaving one standing aghast at this wonder of nature he has created. But it ended up that BlackDomina jumped to the front of the line for me. My top44 is pretty racy potent and I wanted to maybe balance that with the reported couch-lock of some heavy indica. As an aside, I now believe some of the racy of my top44 is maybe a direct function of a marginally too early harvest? Anyhow, BlackDomina beans in the bag &#8211; what else?

And say what? What&#8217;s this &#8211; Dairy Queen? I friggin love DQ [I friggin lov sportsters, I grew up on a sportster - Jack in "Wild Hogs I love the movie], I probably go with my kids at least once or twice a week. This was a MUST have. But where to find? This led to a review of TGA Subcool seeds &#8211; and the rest sorta flowed from there &#8211; Agent Orange, Vortex, Chernobyl. A special one was also provided and I will keep that one secret through the grow, just for fun. I am curious and intrigued by what this mystery will bring.

This story actually started some weeks back. A quick recap though, 6 BlackDomina were germed and promptly killed by an overzealous under waterer. Ok, so let&#8217;s try that again. Now pay attention! (***speaking to myself***). Three more BlackDomina, and three Top44. Germed, and success, and were in the race. Ok well, &#8230;.hhhhhmmmmmmmmmmm &#8230;. yea, right, &#8230;.. racing straight towards five males and one female from the lot! WTF!

Ok, so, I might be biased, alright, of course I am, but she is one very beautiful lady. And if she has any of the potential that the other seeds had from this same batch, then I am once again in for a fabulous treat. So popped six more seeds for germ - one each of Chernobyl, BlackDomina [my last one], Vortex, Agent Orange, Dairy Queen, and MissMystery girl. All popped quite quickly and with good energy. MissMystery was the laggard but only by about a day. They all went from seed to soil to seedling in less than a week &#8211; so far so good. As much as I am excited about DQ &#8211; Chernobyl (Cheese x C99) sounds too freakin amazing to be real. But then I expect that my shorts will be blown off by any of these girls (and Yes, I believe in the power of positive thinking &#8230;. Hahahaha!). 

For now, the seedlings have a 200W CFL, and the top44 girl is under a 400W HPS. I have to say it, the BloomBox really is a great solution for me, at this time, in these circumstances. It just works so well. But I will grow outdoor sometime soon, and use the box to do the pre-outdoor vegeing I expect.

As some of you might recall, I started down the path of researching the UVB-trichome-THC relationship. I have picked that ball up again. The last effort lost energy in early 2007. I went and looked back again - what has been published since then. There has been work done. Much of the new work, though related to the onset of climate change and subsequent potential consequences in terms of UV light and food production, now is looking at genetic change and cumulative genome change over chronic versus acute exposure. I&#8217;m not sure much of this applies to our circumstances, with the exception that maybe cumulative mutations might occur from long term exposure to ad infinitum cloning? Haven&#8217;t thought that through quite yet.

So next step? What new lights are available since I last looked at this? I found Hagen SolarGlo 160W. With all the information that I could unearth, it made sense to me, so I have two that will be installed shortly. My Top44 girl is 7 weeks total, 3 weeks flower as of today. Last grow I also had an issue with a leaking regulator for my CO2 tank. During the grow, I never bothered to screw with it, but the problem has been identified and rectified (a leaky fitting on the pressure regulator). So my CO2 is functioning as it should.

My temps/RH have been 65-85F and 40-60%. I water from both the top and the bottom, though my preference is from the bottom (yes, I know there are people that disagree &#8230;. That&#8217;s ok). I have Sensi Bloom A + B, and I use molasses, as well I have BigBud and VoodooJuice. I will make specific comments about these supplements as time progresses, and my activities with these girls change.

Welcome to my new grow, I appreciate your time and thoughts. I look forward to these next weeks, and months. And most of all, I look forward to sharing with my fellow farmers as we ~!Walk On!~.


***members are invited to post comment or questions***


----------



## KiloBit (Jun 21, 2009)

looking good so far there tahoe bro...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 21, 2009)

first .... excellent KB. There 's a prize, for you, we're not sure what it is yet?! LOL! Thanks again and we'll see what our journey brings.


----------



## mr west (Jun 21, 2009)

Im bagsin the cumfy seat for this one


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 21, 2009)

hehehehehe! good for u mister W. There has been a reservation held for you. MissMystery wanted you to have it. Walk On!~


----------



## nickbbad (Jun 21, 2009)

looks like it will be a good grow. I will be following right along


----------



## bryant228 (Jun 21, 2009)

That one plant looks awesome. Subscribed.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi tahoe!

*subscribed*


----------



## rasclot (Jun 21, 2009)

im here tahoe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 21, 2009)

Im down Tahoe! 

i just got my beans from tga i cant wait to see the Dairy Queen as you say cheese x c99 sounds almost too good to be true!

lookin good from the off! happy growing fella!


----------



## raiderman (Jun 21, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Im down Tahoe!
> 
> i just got my beans from tga i cant wait to see the Dairy Queen as you say cheese x c99 sounds almost too good to be true!
> 
> lookin good from the off! happy growing fella!


 looks real green,lush and healthy.your on your way,,lol.your the same age as me,lol.R.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 21, 2009)

dude got my recliner and ready for the show !!!


----------



## Mammath (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey tahoe mate.
I've bought along my deck chair, esky, and plenty of spliffs for this one.
Looking forward to it.

Nice to see your seedlings in decent size pots already 
Is that their final resting place or do you move them up a size later on?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 21, 2009)

I love the time and thought put into choosing a strain. Bummer that most of them ended up not even getting started... 

I love the multi strain idea though. You aren't going to know what to do with so many different kinds after smoking on only the 2 for the past however long.



tahoe58 said:


> (and Yes, I believe in the power of positive thinking . Hahahaha!).


Me too... I belive it's a crucial ingredient to success.

I'm looking forward to your grow, as I'm sure you are.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for the link. Sorry I didn't get here to sign your first page.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 21, 2009)

hey there everyone, thanks for all the great feedback. Glad to be able to make room for everyone. The show's beginning and the treats are in. Lotsa chairs and space for everyone. 

Thanks, yea they be doing fine and that is their final resting place. I don't like to transplant if I don't have to. its always a little of a compromise, but ....works. 


Mammath said:


> Hey tahoe mate.
> I've bought along my deck chair, esky, and plenty of spliffs for this one.
> Looking forward to it.
> 
> ...


thnks, I am growing all the seeds that I have so in total there are seven strains in progress right now ***top44, AgentOrange, Chernobyl, Vortex, BlackDomina, DairyQueen and MissMystery****. I can be hopeful, but attrition to gender has a probability attached to it. I don't have room for six plants flowering in there ....or it would surely be congested grow space. Thanks again for poppin in. 


jigfresh said:


> I love the time and thought put into choosing a strain. Bummer that most of them ended up not even getting started...
> 
> I love the multi strain idea though. You aren't going to know what to do with so many different kinds after smoking on only the 2 for the past however long.
> 
> ...


no worries, this'll be playing for some weeks and months ... so glad to have you in the house! Hope you enjoy the show.


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Thanks for the link. Sorry I didn't get here to sign your first page.....


Thanks again to everyone. I got my UVB lamps wired up and turned on one tonight for a couple of hours. I'll wait to see. Then tomorrow might try like 4 hours with one. She's growing and drinking like a fiend! I can't geet over what she's drinking already. The main top cola is going nuclear. I think I'm gonna have the height issue again like I did last time. I just bent them over and they grow even bigger colas. I trimmed out the monster fan leaves making light and air open up below and the secondary cola branches. The white hairs are poppin out all over the place. I like how this is going so far. And the seedlings tonight are also very vigorous and vibrant. And the aroma, the air thickens. Walk On!~


----------



## motif (Jun 21, 2009)

can i see how your co2 is set up? how much did it cost?

+subscribed+

check out my 2nd journal man, i cant tell if i should start flushing my indica now or in a few days


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 21, 2009)

*looking good tahoe...maybe a top44 black domina cross....*


----------



## twisted lemon (Jun 22, 2009)

yo tahoe im in for the ride


----------



## raiderman (Jun 22, 2009)

say T , are you doing a pac of each?i been seeing that black domina for yrs and never grew it.TGA seed have that 100% germ rate i love.gd.luk bro.R.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 22, 2009)

are you doin a pac of each , if not you may want to chunk in a little extra in case male dominancy occurs...love tga 100% germ rate. never grew them before.looks great... well gootta go to seeds and strains and beat up on a seed bank this morning that shorted me a haf a pac and wite seeeds at that for 175.00, only a few did germ , and took physical therapy to get them going...assholes.it was Rhino seeds 'dont use them.later T. R.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 22, 2009)

hey there, yea I had given that some thought and decided that I really wasn't set up for that. My time will come. I will do breeding. I am intrigued with that. sorta fits my scientist in me. hahahaha!


tipsgnob said:


> *looking good tahoe...maybe a top44 black domina cross....*


no actually, I only have taken one seed from each pac .....I really only have room for four good sized plants in the box.....and if they produce well, that's more than enough weed for me for a long time. Sh*tty seeds sucks. getting shorted sucks even more. why do people do that or is it a true mistake? makes me wonder .... TGA has been supred. So was SensiSeeds - for the BD.  I am sad that due to my own error I am down to one BD outta ten - lkilling the first six was really stooooed!! hahahaha! 


raiderman said:


> are you doin a pac of each , if not you may want to chunk in a little extra in case male dominancy occurs...love tga 100% germ rate. never grew them before.looks great... well gootta go to seeds and strains and beat up on a seed bank this morning that shorted me a haf a pac and wite seeeds at that for 175.00, only a few did germ , and took physical therapy to get them going...assholes.it was Rhino seeds 'dont use them.later T. R.


motif - pm's ya.

TL - thanks ma man! look forward to having ya join us when yyou can!

Well, checking in on the girls this AM - the top44 survived its first bout of UVB and looks awesome ....yea ... ok .... I am biased. The other lil'seedling meistruses are starting to look a little more like plants .....I love babies of all kinds. baby THC is special!! LOL! Walk On!~


----------



## steve1978 (Jun 22, 2009)

may i join? this looks like it's gonna be good!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 22, 2009)

totally, grapb that couch over there .... glad to have ya onboard! 


steve1978 said:


> may i join? this looks like it's gonna be good!


----------



## btt (Jun 22, 2009)

I'll be watching this one


----------



## motif (Jun 22, 2009)

lets seem some pics of your set-up tahoe!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 22, 2009)

there are some pictures on my first grow with this machine .... page 19 ..... https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/33444-tahoes-doing-stepping-up-plate-were-ready-19.html .... Walk On!~


----------



## notoriousb (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Lake Tahoe, nice racks, and most importantly, DANK WEED  
I got my seat


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 22, 2009)

excellent. welcome mr. bear. please leave your shovel (and any other harware u might be packin) at the door. thanks. LOL! Walk On!~


----------



## notoriousb (Jun 22, 2009)

only hardware this bear's packin is glass hardware used just for what we're all growin for


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 22, 2009)

Looks good Tahoe. I'll be following your grow. Cheers!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 22, 2009)

Mr. beaR .... glassware ...... excellent. I need me some new glassware.

Pablo ....thanks for joining the show. I look forward to meeting some new folk - being sarcastic with all the folk, and and growing up a storm! Walk On!~


----------



## raiderman (Jun 22, 2009)

notoriousb said:


> only hardware this bear's packin is glass hardware used just for what we're all growin for


lol, yea i have 1 gallon cylinder bong ,18" long,, i don't know how many times i O.D. on one hit,lol.....R.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 23, 2009)

Get dem beans a crack crack crack'n


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2009)

is it done yet?


----------



## notoriousb (Jun 24, 2009)

raiderman said:


> lol, yea i have 1 gallon cylinder bong ,18" long,, i don't know how many times i O.D. on one hit,lol.....R.


Haha it's seriously the *best* utensil to smoke with. If people smoked all the weed that they roll in blunts or joints, they'd all be retardedly high. I used to smoked a lot of both blunts and joints until I got my Volcano brand glass piece. then you just realize how it's all kinda been a waste when it takes miniscule amounts to get high from a bong. Mmmmmm I'll never go back


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 24, 2009)

notoriousb said:


> Haha it's seriously the *best* utensil to smoke with. If people smoked all the weed that they roll in blunts or joints, they'd all be retardedly high. I used to smoked a lot of both blunts and joints until I got my Volcano brand glass piece. then you just realize how it's all kinda been a waste when it takes miniscule amounts to get high from a bong. Mmmmmm I'll never go back


it's a G thang.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 24, 2009)

notoriousb said:


> Haha it's seriously the *best* utensil to smoke with. If people smoked all the weed that they roll in blunts or joints, they'd all be retardedly high. I used to smoked a lot of both blunts and joints until I got my Volcano brand glass piece. then you just realize how it's all kinda been a waste when it takes miniscule amounts to get high from a bong. Mmmmmm I'll never go back


def. a waste ,joints were cool in high shool in the 70s,,i' graduated to water bongs at a black sabbage concert in'77,lol.R.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 24, 2009)

*I smoke joints...when you smoke a bowl your smoking the ash over and over again.......*


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I smoke joints...when you smoke a bowl your smoking the ash over and over again.......*


That's why you rip it in one monster hit. No ash. No waste. Just wasted.

Where you at tahoe?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kywf1KdYqc


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 24, 2009)

hey folks ....all so good to see you visitin 'n stuff. I really do need glassware. I need to get on that. Reading all that though, all that came to mind was ZZTop Wild Thang!! Walk On!~ 

Thing is .... I can't seem to figure out the embed thing ....grrrrr!


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Get dem beans a crack crack crack'n


Snap crackle pop ....pop goes the weasel .....



fdd2blk said:


> is it done yet?


We're working on that .... its a ....waiting ....ah .game.



notoriousb said:


> Haha it's seriously the *best* utensil to smoke with. If people smoked all the weed that they roll in blunts or joints, they'd all be retardedly high. I used to smoked a lot of both blunts and joints until I got my Volcano brand glass piece. then you just realize how it's all kinda been a waste when it takes miniscule amounts to get high from a bong. Mmmmmm I'll never go back





fdd2blk said:


> it's a G thang.


Yea ....yea ....Wild Thang!



raiderman said:


> def. a waste ,joints were cool in high shool in the 70s,,i' graduated to water bongs at a black sabbage concert in'77,lol.R.





tipsgnob said:


> *I smoke joints...when you smoke a bowl your smoking the ash over and over again.......*





jigfresh said:


> That's why you rip it in one monster hit. No ash. No waste. Just wasted.
> 
> Where you at tahoe?


Filling my pipe. Lightring Said pipe. Inhaling said smoke from pipe. ewlaxing and exhaling said smoke ....sans ...active ingredient. Active ingredient on way to bain and rest of body. Aaaahhhhhhhh!


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 24, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> that is their final resting place. I don't like to transplant if I don't have to. its always a little of a compromise, but ....works.


Im hearing you there coz I hate transplanting. Best of luck bro


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 24, 2009)

You crack me up tahoe!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 24, 2009)

hey MBlaze ..... thanks for dropping on by. Pros and cons, consequences and benefits .....comes down to whatever works huh? 

And for today I thought I would grab an update ..... here are a few from after (flower)lights out .... the cab as it looks now, with the two 160W SolarGlo lights pointing up diagonally into the chamber. I started them with just one on for two hours then four and then six and now both on six, and tomorrow they will start 8 both 2 without, 8 with, and 2 without - she is a Voracious feeder ......I can hear her at nite ....I swear! . There has been no apparent ill effects that I am seeing .....keeping a close eye. I contemplated having them from the top corners but since these are mimicking natural sunlight ....yea yea whatev, I know for now it is what it is .... I thought I'd add more overall light "source" coverage. The top44 girl is doing well. She is now 24days in flower, after 4 weeks of vege. The buds are coming along pretty nice, I think, and there's quite a few side branches. Any suggestions to improve the potnetial to max the yeild on this girl?

The other photo is off the family of six, starting in the bottom left and moving up and across and down the right side - these are Chernobyl, BlackDomina, Vortex, AgentOrange, DairyQueen, and MissMystery. They are all doing quite well I think for one week eruption in soil. MM is still a different strain .... so now the mystery begins? she was later crackin, later erupting and just a different look for now...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 24, 2009)

hahahahaha ..... thanks my friend. Our virtual story room is such a friggin blast .... Walk On!~ 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> You crack me up tahoe!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 24, 2009)

oh yea, and I refilled my CO2 tank. It seems to me that tank lasted almost two months .... but I'll see. I didn't keep track when I filled it the first time. I am very happy that I have made it past the tricky leak that regulator was having ..... a tank went gone in one week. And a correct ..... I think I had said in one post that the co2 is elevated to 1000-1200ppm. but the promo lit actually says 1600ppm (ambient 300-400ppm). I suppose it depends on a number of factors. But if I remember from last grow, the plants just devour water and nutes ..... its really quite unnatural ..... but only in concept. I like my cars turbocharged or supercharged as well! LOL! Walking On!!~~


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I smoke joints...when you smoke a bowl your smoking the ash over and over again.......*


how do you resmoke ash? once it's burnt it's burnt. my ash turns white and disappears when you touch it. i'm missing something here. i get what your saying but it doesn't make sense.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> how do you resmoke ash? once it's burnt it's burnt. my ash turns white and disappears when you touch it. i'm missing something here. i get what your saying but it doesn't make sense.


*sometimes I don't make sense... but I stayed at a holiday inn last night..........*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 24, 2009)

Hehehe . Tips is a funny dude too!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *sometimes I don't make sense... but I stayed at a holiday inn last night..........*



we used to load up a bowl with ash them top it with crack. it held the melting oil rather well.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> we used to load up a bowl with ash them top it with crack. it held the melting oil rather well.


*my crack itches...*


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> how do you resmoke ash? once it's burnt it's burnt. my ash turns white and disappears when you touch it. i'm missing something here. i get what your saying but it doesn't make sense.


Im glad to hear your ash turns white. Have you seen these guys that sell weed and when smoked the ash is black from all the shit in it? 



fdd2blk said:


> we used to load up a bowl with ash them top it with crack. it held the melting oil rather well.


Hahaha 



tipsgnob said:


> *my crack itches...*


Now what was it you did at the Holiday in lastnite coz that sounds suspect? lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 24, 2009)

i'm cracking a shasta orange soda and getting off this plane now.


----------



## motif (Jun 25, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey MBlaze ..... thanks for dropping on by. Pros and cons, consequences and benefits .....comes down to whatever works huh?
> 
> And for today I thought I would grab an update ..... here are a few from after (flower)lights out .... the cab as it looks now, with the two 160W SolarGlo lights pointing up diagonally into the chamber. I started them with just one on for two hours then four and then six and now both on six, and tomorrow they will start 8 both 2 without, 8 with, and 2 without - she is a Voracious feeder ......I can hear her at nite ....I swear! . There has been no apparent ill effects that I am seeing .....keeping a close eye. I contemplated having them from the top corners but since these are mimicking natural sunlight ....yea yea whatev, I know for now it is what it is .... I thought I'd add more overall light "source" coverage. The top44 girl is doing well. She is now 24days in flower, after 4 weeks of vege. The buds are coming along pretty nice, I think, and there's quite a few side branches. Any suggestions to improve the potnetial to max the yeild on this girl?
> 
> The other photo is off the family of six, starting in the bottom left and moving up and across and down the right side - these are Chernobyl, BlackDomina, Vortex, AgentOrange, DairyQueen, and MissMystery. They are all doing quite well I think for one week eruption in soil. MM is still a different strain .... so now the mystery begins? she was later crackin, later erupting and just a different look for now...


the flowering plant looks like shes ready to put on some colas


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2009)

sup tahoe! somehow i missed your invite to the tga growers thread, My bad, ]

join the show bro

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/206241-tga-growers-club.html


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 25, 2009)

MBlaze and fdd - yea, my top44 fom last year does that too, a white light fully dissolving ash. I had thought that this could be a good sign of quality and purity.

motif - thanks man. I am pretty excited about her right now. l grew seeds of this batch out last year and I'll have to go back and check pics for comparison, but I am thinking this girl is looking substantially more vigorous and robust. And I am not putting the UVB into that equation yet cuz they haven't been an influence long enough to make any measureable difference. Or at least that's what I'm thinking.

DGT - no worries, we had a spot saved for you. excellent for you to join the crew. I'm really looking forward to doing this one to the nines!! Walking On!~


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> DGT - no worries, we had a spot saved for you. excellent for you to join the crew. I'm really looking forward to doing this one to the nines!! Walking On!~


hahah tahoe i meant ive started a thread for peeps growing TGA beans!

>>>>>>> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/206241-tga-growers-club.html

i got my seat at the front for your show


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 25, 2009)

oh ....fuk ..... duh ...... hahahaha! my wake and bake this morning, waked and baked, and cooked the goose. Hahahahahahaha! thanks man! appreciate that lots! we'll be there. need another bowl ..... that is the solution right, another bowl? Walk On!~


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2009)

too right pick it pack it fire it up come along.........


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 25, 2009)

strapped in buckled down the ride .....BEGINS! ahhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 25, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Now what was it you did at the Holiday in lastnite coz that sounds suspect? lol


Holy shit that was funny! Open the door and they walk right in. I think they have a cream for that tipsgnob.....


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 28, 2009)

I missed the start of this but i'm pulling up a chair and getting comfy. good luck man


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 28, 2009)

excellent ...... thank you for dropping in and grabbing a seat. I'll be posting some pics again tonite - its been 4weeks flower (with 4 weeks vege) and the li'l seedlings are also all doing well. Update coming folks .... tonite. In the meantime a leisure bike ride and picnic down along the river valley. Walk On!~


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 28, 2009)

What kinda bike ya riding? I got an 04 Pitbull by Big Dog, 1900cc. vroom vroom party starter...... It's a hard tail so no long trips but it's great for poker runs and bar hopping.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 28, 2009)

a fast one ....last one I went screaming on was an R6 ..... scared the crap outta myself ...... but really, as long as I have speed then I'm generally smiling ..... but today ended up being a drift down the river in a raft.  Spectacular!

Not sure what the problem is but one of my 160W uvb bulbs has already quit? I'm gonna take it in maybe tomorrow and see if I can't get a replacement - barely a week?

The herbage is all doing mighty fine. There really isn't much to say. The top44 girl is four weeks flowering today (with 26 days vegeing). Bud nodes are popping like mad. Tried for some closeups.

The seedlings are 10 days old now, and again, I am very pleased (photos in the order of bottom left to top and over and to bottom right CH-BD-VX-AO-DQ-MM). 

Many thanks for your patronage to my show. Walk On!~


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2009)

you said "river". 
i love the water. 




plants look good as well.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 28, 2009)

hey man ...thanks ..... check it ....


----------



## TheDemocrat (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks like you got it going on. Good looking stuff.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 28, 2009)

thanks for popping in ..... always a seat available. Walk On!~


----------



## Mammath (Jun 28, 2009)

All looking pretty darn healthy there tahoe.
Nice work.
That T44 girl is just the perfect shape. Grow On!~ lol


----------



## motif (Jun 28, 2009)

Mammath said:


> All looking pretty darn healthy there tahoe.
> Nice work.
> That T44 girl is just the perfect shape. Grow On!~ lol


that fat stem on the pre-cola looks like its gonna feed that cola very nicely. prepare!


----------



## twisted lemon (Jun 29, 2009)

hay tahoe things seem to be moving on just fine, nice river pic man , is it a bird is it a plane no its tahoe, i need to buy another moniter man im trying to read about 10 journals at once lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 29, 2009)

mammath, motif and twistedlemon - thanks so much for the support and comments. I do have a good feeling about that top44 girl. the flowering is advancing very "test-book-like". And on the small scale, the frosting is starting though only slight. Last time, growing seeds from this batch - and dealing with a variety of minor issues - time to finish was extended. Maybe this time will be more to the norm.

The seedling are also very interesting. they all emerged a little differently, and have had different energy forward, with different growth spurts. The DQ and MM are both on the smaller side while the others are noticeably larger. I am hoping that I get at least a few females from these six.

Thanks again everyone. I appreciate the visit and thought. Walk On!~


----------



## rasclot (Jun 29, 2009)

im liking this grow tahoe very interesting Grow On!~


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 29, 2009)

hey man .... thanks. I look forward to having you in the room. Walk On!~


----------



## Boulderheads (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey Tahoe, I have seen you around a few other journals I'm subscribed to and finally got the time to come check you out. Looks great my man. The oldest one in flower looks picture perfect with those leaves reaching for the light. I will be along for the rest of the ride. Keep up the great work my friend


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 29, 2009)

hey boulderheads, thanks for coming on in. I'm glad you found a seat. I look forward to sharing this grow with all. I appreciate your positive feedback. Walking On!~


----------



## magicflame (Jun 30, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> a fast one ....last one I went screaming on was an R6 ..... scared the crap outta myself ...... but really, as long as I have speed then I'm generally smiling ..... but today ended up being a drift down the river in a raft.  Spectacular!
> 
> Not sure what the problem is but one of my 160W uvb bulbs has already quit? I'm gonna take it in maybe tomorrow and see if I can't get a replacement - barely a week?
> 
> ...


Lovely plants Tahoe. Really healthy-looking.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 1, 2009)

hey there Magicflame. thanks for dropping in. And many thanks for the positive feedback. And now for a little mid-week update.

I have been unable to find a replacement for my one failed UVB bulb. Next week? Not sure this really matters that much except in trying to have some baseline conditions for the additional light. Oh well. All does not go according to plan.

I also seem to have overdone the nutes a bit and started burning the top44 girl. I flushed the soil with clear water last night so I expect that will right itself ..... or at least that's the plan?

Pictures? sure! First is the top44 girl who continues on her wondrous path - even with the nute burn. The bud sites are really filling up ..... and looking pretty healthy I think.

The last is a global shot of the seedlings. And I decided to play with labeling a little, helps the eye. I noticed immediately after watering this morning that the BD ... just like .... fell over ..... top heavy? Only to realize that the circulation fan was unplugged ..... duh! Built up some soil around her, got the fan functioning and ...presto .... there is how they look. The DQ and MM continue to be the smaller or slower in progress. The AO BD and CH are really quite massive ....and short ..... females? it is becoming my sense that large fast growers are males? We'll wait and see. I do like how they are all looking regadless of their sexual preferences ... Walking On!~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 1, 2009)

looking mighty fine there tahoe!! ~Walk On!~


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 1, 2009)

thank you thank you Dr.G. Always a pleasure to host your visit!


----------



## twisted lemon (Jul 1, 2009)

hay tahoe things are looking good got me nice smokin chair and im here for the duration bro


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks man, appreciate the positive vibes. Anyone for comics, newspaper, popcorn, a scotch, beer, wine, animal porn, John Stewart's daily show reruns, Trailer Park Boys, Two and Half Men, we're pretty well stocked here. Though I am a little short on bud. I do believe that is what I am trying to grow ..... hahahaha!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 1, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> thanks man, appreciate the positive vibes. Anyone for comics, newspaper, popcorn, a scotch, beer, wine, animal porn, John Stewart's daily show reruns, Trailer Park Boys, Two and Half Men, we're pretty well stocked here. Though I am a little short on bud. I do believe that is what I am trying to grow ..... hahahaha!


I'll bring some of my bud for everyone to share as long as you keep the popcorn and animal porn coming. What's Trailer park boys... some tv show I've missed out on?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 1, 2009)

hahahaha ..... yea ...check it out on youtube. pretty funny. Thanks for dropping in. I'll keep the good coming as long as I got people to forcefeed! LOL! Walking On!~~ 


jigfresh said:


> I'll bring some of my bud for everyone to share as long as you keep the popcorn and animal porn coming. What's Trailer park boys... some tv show I've missed out on?


----------



## DWR (Jul 1, 2009)

going to take a seat and see what the uvb does, or how to use it and what you are using...

peace.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 1, 2009)

hey dWr thanks so much for coming on by. I checked on the girl and some of her leaves are going crispy from the overdone nutes ..... but the rest of the plant seems to be ok .... so far. I am a little worried but I'll keep close monitoring of her. I might have to flush with clear water again tonight. The seedlings seems to be appreciative of the additional fan and air movement in the vege chamber.

Thanks again for dropping by.


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 1, 2009)

Trailer park boys = Friggin hilarious, reminds me of this one town that went to our H.S. Gotta love DirecTV's 101 network, Smith is pretty bad ass too


----------



## mr west (Jul 2, 2009)

thats a better look mate, >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2009)

awesome show tahoe really starting to bounce now man lookin real hairy. i love the speech bubbles looks like roll call at dope highschool hahah 

wondering if you could do some sort of breakdown on your uvb knowledge?! were all looking to up our game and uvb seems like its a fairly inexpensive way to stack on the crystals!

happy growing dude!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 2, 2009)

hey there ..... thanks westie ..... it is nice to have them honking big pics crashing into your eyeballs. And no fooling with the waiting game for the others to ..... like ..... friggin .....appear. anyhoooo ..... I also don't like how big the friggin threads get when I'm putting pics in all the time. so it became a tradeoff which do I dislike more? I've also forgotten how to post the pics that way ....hahahahaha ....the truth comes out ....ya don't fukin know how to do it ....ya fukin moron tahoe ......hahahahaha ......yea ...its been a treasure of wake and bake this morn ..... 

the uvb question ....... I am thinking you may have been through some of the background stuff we did like a couple of years ago? https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/36368-trichomes-thc-uvb-light.html 

The stuff that immediately comes to mind (along with a gazillion other things that are permorattles up there) is it is but one component of the specturm below 400nm, there is also UVA and UVC. The noon maximum dosage in earthly terms is quoted variously as 200-250 units of whatever they measure. it is a unit of intensity per area. there's the famous paper by Joe Turk? talking about how it is the uvb light energy the energizes specific cells and molecules within the structure of the trichome and other related plant parrts which triggers the production of the trichomes. There has been substantive debate of the "purpose of thr trichome" defensive from a couple of perspectives - simple cellular protection from the otherwise harmful properties of uv light, moisture retention, stickiness (insect repellent), pyschoactivity (deters continued ingestion by plant eating animals). I can't remember if we got into that in the above thread or not .... its not small and I haven't gone through it lately. 

My guess is that the relationship of trichomes-plant is a combination of some proportion of different "functions", and by adjusting our growing efforts through experimentation we might learn of some other triggers to hasten and improve trichome production. I keep saying it too. There has been amazing work done by breeders to further this pursuit, bringing the art to the current level from what it was thirty years ago. What does that say to what our options will be like over the next thirty years? Now that's a thought to get lost in ..... nutha bowl , plse the combination of good genetics and masterful growing skills and the elusive balance of optimal light-water-nutes-air will continue to advance this art we all love so much.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2009)

cheers tahoe and oh my god 65 pages of readin to do..... good job works slow


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 2, 2009)

totally hear ya ....great job ...works slow ....and in my view ....will be for sum time to come ...walk on!~ 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers tahoe and oh my god 65 pages of readin to do..... good job works slow


----------



## KiloBit (Jul 2, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey there Magicflame. thanks for dropping in. And many thanks for the positive feedback. And now for a little mid-week update.
> 
> I have been unable to find a replacement for my one failed UVB bulb. Next week? Not sure this really matters that much except in trying to have some baseline conditions for the additional light. Oh well. All does not go according to plan.
> 
> ...


bad ass bro.....I love it when it snows......


----------



## nickbbad (Jul 2, 2009)

To have full size pictures on your page they need to be on the internet already like on photobucket, myspace, here or anywhere then you just right click the image and go to copy image location. Then in the message box you click the insert image button and paste the address in there. The insert image button is the one with the 2 mountains and the sun.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 2, 2009)

sorry to hear that , i overwatered these damn Blueberries twice, jus starting to come out of it ,sux ,drawbaks. i could have slapped mysef silly after the second time,lol,,jus been busy in my business and getting in a hurry is no good.i rarely do that but the BB has a mind of its on..


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 3, 2009)

yo man ...for sure .... and this girl looks like she want to storm the gates with a blizzard. Ok ok so yea, I believe in the power of positive thinking ... hahahaha! Walking On!~ 


KiloBit said:


> bad ass bro.....I love it when it snows......


hey man .... thanks appreciate the details! 


nickbbad said:


> To have full size pictures on your page they need to be on the internet already like on photobucket, myspace, here or anywhere then you just right click the image and go to copy image location. Then in the message box you click the insert image button and paste the address in there. The insert image button is the one with the 2 mountains and the sun.


hey there RM ..... I hear ya. Though I'm starting to second guess myself on this one - is it nute burn or freakin sunburn from the UVB? I have cut back entirely on the nutes, and will see it that shows improvement? next move would be to shut off the UVB light? I'll have to keep monitoring. Thanks for sharing your thoughts! Walking [email protected][email protected][email protected]!~ 


raiderman said:


> sorry to hear that , i overwatered these damn Blueberries twice, jus starting to come out of it ,sux ,drawbaks. i could have slapped mysef silly after the second time,lol,,jus been busy in my business and getting in a hurry is no good.i rarely do that but the BB has a mind of its on..


----------



## raiderman (Jul 3, 2009)

do yu hava pic of the plant yur talkin about.lets look at it.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 4, 2009)

hey there man. thanks for dropping by ..... and a pic ..... well, I am not exactly sure what came over me yesterday, but went to work with the clippers and trimmed this girl back  ....... I might have over done that . I just didn't like the damaged leaves, though I certainly removed more than just the damaged ones. Guess we'll see how things go forward. I like her progress - she's 34d flower today (after 26d vege).

And now for them pics .....  ....... grrrr ..... not letting me upload .....later. 

ok .... and later it is ......  ....... nope, still not.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 4, 2009)

well seems like I was able to get the pics up ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 4, 2009)

nice plant structure. tasty looking nuggies as well.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 4, 2009)

hey man .... thnks. appreciate the positive feedback ..... I am really looking forward to her continued growth.  But even more so to the seedlings .... I'll post some pics of them later ... thanks again fdd.


----------



## Mammath (Jul 4, 2009)

Coming along nicely there mate.
Lucky you caught the over nuting in time, that could've been disastrous.
Were you shitting yourself when you did it?

Now that you've given her a trim she looks fine but I can imagine she must have looked pretty bad.

Main thing is you caught it in time, fixed the problem, and now she's back to normal with little scarring.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 4, 2009)

hey Mammath .... thanks for oming on by .... yea ....she's recovered pretty well and will continue on her righteous path of offering me some stinky bud ......  ->  ->  ->  -> 


Mammath said:


> Coming along nicely there mate.
> Lucky you caught the over nuting in time, that could've been disastrous.
> Were you shitting yourself when you did it?
> 
> ...


----------



## raiderman (Jul 4, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> well seems like I was able to get the pics up ...


 that smart to trim so the whole branch fill in,not many ppl get it.great job.raider.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 4, 2009)

hey there raider .... many thanks for the visit. and the compliment . much appreciated.  I guess we'll see how she grows and swells. but I think she's on a good path for now ..... I do believe she is doing better than her sister did last year. I like this girl much more. 

I got my replacement UVB bulb.  so now back to two x 160W SolarGlo. Took the burned out one back to an alternate location (the one I bought did not receive their shipment?) and they exchanged it for a new one. many thanks to good customer service.  I put it into the fixture and sure enuf, all's working well. 

I think I'll go crack off some pics of the lil'ums ..... they be 17 days from placement in soil after damp towel germing. They continue to make good progress.


----------



## kmann666 (Jul 4, 2009)

getting some tga seeds soon,I pretty sure I'm going with either Agent Orange or Space Jill
all of their strains rock though.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 4, 2009)

jus ordered some reserva privada og kush (aka 91 chemdawg) and og kush #18.had to get it , went to bed at night thinkin about it,lol.very compelled, possessed watever.. that is a big ass plant bro.hope it does well for yu.,alway s remeber fewer branches larger buds,Raider.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 4, 2009)

misterRaider. yea ... them strains are tantalizing.  You will have some plenty rewarding harvest for sure. thanks too for the props on my girl. She's sweet. She's my lady. hahahaha. The lines from Madagascar 2 - Gloria and MotoMoto. the odour is beginning to build. Thus far my BBox has had the horsepower to quell those drifting telltales. Lots of room to grow, and plenty of time for swelling them calyxes ..... pack on the pounds girl. normally, I would be asking this of ya, but, for me, this time, package on some buddage ..... 

Yes .... and the real deal, as presented in pictures, and here we have some of the up-n'cumers. An overall shot again .... and individual pics of these blossoming girls ..... 17 days old and nice and short and full leaved and green and ...well, I guess they look healthy to me. But .... what I really want to know is ...... Why does it take so fukin long? .... oh wait ..... inside voice ..... inside voice you fool. This whole living in your own world ya know with all yer friends and fellow thieves ..... its ok.  until its not. Walking On !!!~~~


----------



## raiderman (Jul 4, 2009)

lol,i'm a loud thinker also.beautiful plants ,real green, lush.... thier the only girls yu can trust without spillin the beans.lol.Raider.


----------



## slipperyP (Jul 4, 2009)

raiderman said:


> lol,i'm a loud thinker also.beautiful plants ,real green, lush.... thier the only girls yu can trust without spillin the beans.lol.Raider.


I believe that even these girls would spill if they could...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2009)

hey tahoe man babies are lookin lush n healthy! you should be a proud pappy!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 5, 2009)

hahahaha .... thnks. plants and pets. and pet plants. thiese girls are on a good path. 


raiderman said:


> lol,i'm a loud thinker also.beautiful plants ,real green, lush.... thier the only girls yu can trust without spillin the beans.lol.Raider.


ooze and drip .... spill, not sure 'bout that? 


slipperyP said:


> I believe that even these girls would spill if they could...


a proud pappy I is. thanks DGT - preciate the visit and the thoughts 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey tahoe man babies are lookin lush n healthy! you should be a proud pappy!


And since I am a photographic obsessed fool .... and I'm in luv with my girl, another presentation of her wonderful form and growth. She's really starting ta stink .... nice. really nice.


----------



## rasclot (Jul 5, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hahahaha .... thnks. plants and pets. and pet plants. thiese girls are on a good path.
> 
> ooze and drip .... spill, not sure 'bout that?
> 
> ...


 very heathy lookin tahoe i like it grow on~!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 5, 2009)

thnks rasclot. 'preciate the visit and the support. growing on !!~~


----------



## mr west (Jul 5, 2009)

shweeeeet, nice and frosty dude, jog on!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 5, 2009)

and thank YOU mr.westie ...... I now have BIG pics .... LOL!


----------



## mr west (Jul 5, 2009)

so wot did u do? change the camera settings?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 5, 2009)

no no ....i mean posting them in their original size ... I just hadn't remembered how to do it. Anyhoooo .... I posted this is another thread .....showing nugs ....great friggin' thread .....but .... but these pics was a part harvest from my last top44 grow, and the current lady is from the same batch of seeds. I can only hope that this lady be so blessed .... walking on!~
















And having been "in-storage" for like over a year .... she looks like this .....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2009)

wow tahoe nice nuggs! like like one of those jewish candles its so uniform, shes reeeaaaal puuuurdy! whats top 44 like as a toke?

happy growing fella!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 5, 2009)

hey man .... thnks ...... I like the smoke cuz I am a pretty active guy ..... and I am medicated pretty much 24-7-365. I like it best when I am hiking in the mountains or MTB on mountain trails. Totally totally my absolute most favorite place in the world. Needless to say the smoke is pretty zippy, and brings a HUGE smile to my face ..... though I must admit that I am a little tired of it ....and so goes the attempt to gro somethin a lil'different ....with the TGA focus .... I might fall off that mountain with the DQ or Chernobyl!! Walk in on 'n walking up!!~~




























Don Gin and Ton said:


> wow tahoe nice nuggs! like like one of those jewish candles its so uniform, shes reeeaaaal puuuurdy! whats top 44 like as a toke?
> 
> happy growing fella!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2009)

wow man thats some beautiful country! i couldnt imagine flying down one of those peaks after smokin some erb id wipe out at the first bend. DQ will pump you right up but i dunno about enough to scale those bad boys


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 5, 2009)

awesome pictures my friend! loving the scenery!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 5, 2009)

DGT - well I'm up to the test .... DQ will be my friend on the mountain. Mind you ...probably the real DQ blizzrd cookie dough in particular would probably be welcome up there too ! hahahaha! 

DrG. many many thanks. a different landscape than HI but equally inspiring. Walking On!~


----------



## DWR (Jul 5, 2009)

Wouldnt mind flying down here... with a spliff


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 5, 2009)

No Sh*t eh DWR .... I can take that kinda view anytime of the day ...... mind you its another thing when the wind is a howling!! ahahahaha!


----------



## mr west (Jul 5, 2009)

LImp on mate lovely pics, wish i had the legs these days for walking of that type lol, hobbl hobble hehehe. If the DQ is as nice as it looks urll be flying up 6" of the ground lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 5, 2009)

lets hope for that ..... I should be able to do a reality report. I don't like to head up there until later in the summer. ..... but lots of other peaks to scramble up ..... its grueling ....but I'm a fanatic or as my kids say to me ...dad's just freaky ..... hahahahaha! Limping on!~ 


mr west said:


> LImp on mate lovely pics, wish i had the legs these days for walking of that type lol, hobbl hobble hehehe. If the DQ is as nice as it looks urll be flying up 6" of the ground lol.


----------



## Mammath (Jul 5, 2009)

Damn... tasty nugs, great plants, beautiful scenery and wildlife fun!

Man this threads got it all.

Well done tahoe mate, thanks for sharing all this with us


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 5, 2009)

no worries ... glad to be of service. Appreciate the visits and the positive feedback. I'm having a total chillin' day relaxing and giving me body a rest ..... tomorrow .... that's another day .... today .... well today has been sleepy ..... hahahaha! hope your had an awesome Sunday!


----------



## DWR (Jul 5, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> No Sh*t eh DWR .... I can take that kinda view anytime of the day ...... mind you its another thing when the wind is a howling!! ahahahaha!



i know  im on a mountain aswell  but i love the views of the storms, i can see them for miles  its just excellent 

hehehe hihihihi hahahah muahahaha whahaha..


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 5, 2009)

oh .fuk ...really? how excellent is that. Storms are wild. For my entire career I have loved the times when (I was safe) and able to watch a storm .....in all its fury. Arctic Circle. January. -52C and sustained gusts of over 100kph. Total White Out Conditions. Simply fukin astounding. And Polar Bears dig it !!! Hahahahahaha!


----------



## DWR (Jul 5, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> oh .fuk ...really? how excellent is that. Storms are wild. For my entire career I have loved the times when (I was safe) and able to watch a storm .....in all its fury. Arctic Circle. January. -52C and sustained gusts of over 100kph. Total White Out Conditions. Simply fukin astounding. And Polar Bears dig it !!! Hahahahahaha!


yup realy 

artic circle, i was just google earthing it... emm is that in the usa = cali ?

lol.... loooooooooool... my god i think im wrong cuz i dun think cali had -52 ever or yeah ? lol i am stoned, and i had the feeling the artic circle would be up north .


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 5, 2009)

69 degrees north and 134 degrees west ..... Cali is a little a ways away ..... I like Cali a LOT! be coming down in August I do believe ....


----------



## DWR (Jul 5, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> 69 degrees north and 134 degrees west ..... Cali is a little a ways away ..... I like Cali a LOT! be coming down in August I do believe ....


ahh so was at the right place 

how did the bears get there ? i dont understand it ? lol... are there polar bears there or did i read wrong  

man sitting to far away from my screen, cant hardly see anything :S

cheers, gona go to bed now, good night all.


----------



## slipperyP (Jul 5, 2009)

There were polar bears in montana if you read the lewis and clark journals....They were called big white bears that would rush down and eat there food.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 5, 2009)

Gone for a week and i have a lot of reading to do yet.... Looks great my friend.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 5, 2009)

thanks bud .... appreciate the time for you to drop by and visit. no worries. whenever you have time. thanks again ... Cheers!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 5, 2009)

Where did you pick up your UV lights. My hydro guy has never heard of them and I didn't want to buy a bunch of reptile lights if I didn't have to.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 6, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Where did you pick up your UV lights. My hydro guy has never heard of them and I didn't want to buy a bunch of reptile lights if I didn't have to.


One more mountain/ storm comment. I live on a mountain too, and we are lucky in that sometimes we will be between cloud layers where we are. So all of the San Bernardino/ Los Angeles basin will be completely blanketed, invisiable from our high vantage point... and we will also have beautiful (if you like dark clouds) looking storm clouds above. It's like being the penut butter in a cloud sandwhich.

Most of the winter we are just 'in' the clouds. Doesn't make for the best views.

1st pic is sun setting over pacific ocean about 70 mi. away.
2nd is looking down on san bernardino
3rd is Mt. Baldy in the distance.

Not as breathtaking as your pics, but it's what we got here.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 7, 2009)

I got mine at a PetSmart . though I have seen them online as well. They are are called Hagen SolarGlo 160W (Hagen bought out Exo-terra products) - they also come in a 125W. 

http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/solar_glo.php

There is also a new MH bulb from MegaRay. http://www.reptileuv.com/megaray-metal-halide-uvb.php



It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Where did you pick up your UV lights. My hydro guy has never heard of them and I didn't want to buy a bunch of reptile lights if I didn't have to.


beautiful. I love California. I have spent a lot of time there, mostly in the space between SF and LA .... the Santa Ynez area, but also to the north country ... relatives in Ferndale. I'm planning to come down in mi-August. I think I said it, but I love California. 


jigfresh said:


> One more mountain/ storm comment. I live on a mountain too, and we are lucky in that sometimes we will be between cloud layers where we are. So all of the San Bernardino/ Los Angeles basin will be completely blanketed, invisiable from our high vantage point... and we will also have beautiful (if you like dark clouds) looking storm clouds above. It's like being the penut butter in a cloud sandwhich.
> 
> Most of the winter we are just 'in' the clouds. Doesn't make for the best views.
> 
> ...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 7, 2009)

so on looking into my seedling brood this morning .... I notice that my black domina is so so top heavy that she sarted leaning over again and already growing to compensation .... I piled a little more soil again up agaisnt her stem ..... ggggeeeessshhhhhhh ..... that bitch is gonna been heavily laden - triple E for sure! hahahaha! (and yes I am again using the power of positive thinking ... no there have been no preflowers ....). I will try and take some pics later tonight when I have a moment? or probably more likely tomorrow morning.


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2009)

We like big girls round here, wadel on!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2009)

shit she be doing the penguin shuffle on...


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 7, 2009)

She might only be able to roll on.....


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 7, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey man .... thnks ...... I like the smoke cuz I am a pretty active guy ..... and I am medicated pretty much 24-7-365. I like it best when I am hiking in the mountains or MTB on mountain trails. Totally totally my absolute most favorite place in the world. Needless to say the smoke is pretty zippy, and brings a HUGE smile to my face ..... though I must admit that I am a little tired of it ....and so goes the attempt to gro somethin a lil'different ....with the TGA focus .... I might fall off that mountain with the DQ or Chernobyl!! Walk in on 'n walking up!!~~


Now that looks like a great place to take the dirt bikes . I can see that lots of fun could be had there


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 7, 2009)

roll her down one of those mountains. 
she'd go right up the other side. might catch a little air going over the top. hehehheheheh


----------



## DWR (Jul 8, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> roll her down one of those mountains.
> she'd go right up the other side. might catch a little air going over the top. hehehheheheh



hah.......  she might get to outerspace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2009)

is it a bird is it a plane no its the first BBW in space


----------



## KiloBit (Jul 10, 2009)

damn son....I'd *love* to get high wherever them pictures are taken at.......here's to nature...fecking awesome.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey folks, thanks for all the contributions .... and yes mr.westie, we do give out +rep by the pound so you won big time!! I'll be sure to post more mountain pics when I get a chance. For now you'll have to be satisfied with budporn.

took some pics yesterday and finally get a chance to post them. All seems to be going very well. The girls growing up were 22 days old yesterday. They all have 4 or more full nodes and are very compact to say the least. The top44 girl is 38 days (5-6wks) flower and being quite crystally for sure.....  (the nute burn remains still remind me of my boneheaded move ..... )

I am not sure how long I want to leave the new girls in vege. the 26 days for the top44 seems to have worked out perfect for the "height" of my BBox. Maybe that should be my cut off for these other girls.

In terms of the top44, 6 days to the "theoretical" finish of 44 days. I believe she still have more time than that.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 10, 2009)

looking good buddy!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 10, 2009)

hey there DrG. many thanks for the visit and the support. Growing on .... !!~~


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 10, 2009)

pic bump 


tahoe58 said:


> Hey folks, thanks for all the contributions .... and yes mr.westie, we do give out +rep by the pound so you won big time!! I'll be sure to post more mountain pics when I get a chance. For now you'll have to be satisfied with budporn.
> 
> took some pics yesterday and finally get a chance to post them. All seems to be going very well. The girls growing up were 22 days old yesterday. They all have 4 or more full nodes and are very compact to say the least. The top44 girl is 38 days (5-6wks) flower and being quite crystally for sure.....  (the nute burn remains still remind me of my boneheaded move ..... )
> 
> ...


----------



## notoriousb (Jul 10, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> pic bump


Mmm son! lookin tasty 
keep up the good work


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2009)

frosty.


----------



## twisted lemon (Jul 11, 2009)

looking good tahoe, nice pics 

In my garden there is a large place for sentiment. My garden of flowers is also my garden of thoughts and dreams. The thoughts grow as freely as the flowers, and the dreams are as beautiful


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2009)

lookin all gravy baby! i think the 44's got a good way to go yet T


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 11, 2009)

Looking good man


----------



## rasclot (Jul 11, 2009)

very nice mate


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 11, 2009)

subscribed
is that a few seeds i noticed. sorry if you already mentioned this before. was just stoned and crusing the journals


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 11, 2009)

many thanks to all that came by to visit. And to all the great comments, thanks!


notoriousb said:


> Mmm son! lookin tasty
> keep up the good work





fdd2blk said:


> frosty.





twisted lemon said:


> looking good tahoe, nice pics
> 
> In my garden there is a large place for sentiment. My garden of flowers is also my garden of thoughts and dreams. The thoughts grow as freely as the flowers, and the dreams are as beautiful


hey there DGT - ya ..... I'm not good at estimating that .... you have some more detailed thoughts? just curious. 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> lookin all gravy baby! i think the 44's got a good way to go yet T





oscaroscar said:


> Looking good man





rasclot said:


> very nice mate


hopefully no seeds in there ....but I suppose stranger things have happened.She was in with five males before I removed them but they were no where near ready to pop their corks. But as I said, anything can happen ...... 


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> subscribed
> is that a few seeds i noticed. sorry if you already mentioned this before. was just stoned and crusing the journals


I moved the CH, BD and AO into the flowering chamber today. They are 24 days. This might be early, but I'll go with that.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey tahoe, nice job!

When u were saying that u trim the plant or w/e, u just left all the leafs alone but cut all the sun leafs off? im confused lol.. or mayb im just a little too high!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 11, 2009)

hey man ...thks for stopping by. appreciate your visit and you thoughts.

Regarding you question - Over time (a couple of weeks) I selectively took out the larger fan leaves individually (cutting with scissors about 1 cm away from the main stem), being careful to leave some but in the end I believe pretty much all the larger fan leaves have been removed. I expect that is limited the full growth potential of the plant but my constraint is space so that's not necessarily a bad thing if I can improve the bud development. Decisions, tradeoffs, consequences. I guess that what experience will bring. 

Thanks again for your visit. I look forward to keeping a chair open for you to visit again. Walk On!~ 


skunkman98536 said:


> Hey tahoe, nice job!
> 
> When u were saying that u trim the plant or w/e, u just left all the leafs alone but cut all the sun leafs off? im confused lol.. or mayb im just a little too high!


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jul 11, 2009)

ahh i gotcha!

Im thinking about cutting some fan leaves off. Like u gradually over "X" amount of time they willl be all gone. 

I have never done ANY trimming while plant was still growing, so i think i will try it.

I do not forsee anything radical happening. :Leaf:


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 11, 2009)

hey man ..... yea its one of those things. I believe fdd produces some pretty fantastic behemoths with virtually no trimming, the dead stuff dies off and the plant moves on. And then there is trimming to the Bonsai extent. This time seems to work out pretty well for me. Lots more poundage to add to them buds though. Thanks for sharing your thoughts. Walk On!~ 


skunkman98536 said:


> ahh i gotcha!
> 
> Im thinking about cutting some fan leaves off. Like u gradually over "X" amount of time they willl be all gone.
> 
> ...


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jul 11, 2009)

for sure brother!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 11, 2009)

It's called lollipoping.... Remove all growth in the final stages so only the upper bud is left.... I started doing it after I saw Cheetha doing it.... Saves a lot of trim time.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 11, 2009)

yea ...thanks man. there was another fella on here last year that did his plants like that too. I found a tutorial on it on here, and sorta followed that for mine. Thought I did not go to the extreme . I like how she's looking now.

But I am still guessing how much more time she needs. I'll just give it whatever time to phattten things up fully.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2009)

looks like weeks yet.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 11, 2009)

What plant is that? It looks awesome


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 11, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey man .... thnks ...... I like the smoke cuz I am a pretty active guy ..... and I am medicated pretty much 24-7-365. I like it best when I am hiking in the mountains or MTB on mountain trails. Totally totally my absolute most favorite place in the world. Needless to say the smoke is pretty zippy, and brings a HUGE smile to my face ..... though I must admit that I am a little tired of it ....and so goes the attempt to gro somethin a lil'different ....with the TGA focus .... I might fall off that mountain with the DQ or Chernobyl!! Walk in on 'n walking up!!~~


 *I kept meaning to ask you if you lived there.*
*I used to live in Incline Village.....truly is beautiful.*
*I would often get this feeling like I was stuck in a bowl though...had to take a trip to Reno every once in awhile.*
*Plants looking awesome too btw. *


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 11, 2009)

thanks babs. appreciate the positive feedback. The tahoe name has a story ..... a rather long one .... but the name rings very true to my heart and ended up as the name to my horse as well. It does relate to the place, though I have only visited and therefore enjoyed my time immensely. Atop mountains anywhere is a special place for me. Walk On!!~~~


----------



## notoriousb (Jul 11, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *I kept meaning to ask you if you lived there.*
> *I used to live in Incline Village.....truly is beautiful.*
> *I would often get this feeling like I was stuck in a bowl though...had to take a trip to Reno every once in awhile.*
> *Plants looking awesome too btw. *


I love Incline, and actually used to live right on Donner Lake in Truckee. I usually stay up in Incline every christmas break with my family for a couple weeks. not a huge vacation as I only live about an hour and a half away haha but man, there's truly nothing like Lake Tahoe. & truly nothing like being high in the mountains


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 11, 2009)

totally word man. special places .... special times. Walk on!~ 


notoriousb said:


> I love Incline, and actually used to live right on Donner Lake in Truckee. I usually stay up in Incline every christmas break with my family for a couple weeks. not a huge vacation as I only live about an hour and a half away haha but man, there's truly nothing like Lake Tahoe. & truly nothing like being high in the mountains


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jul 11, 2009)

nice lookin T

I wish mine were that far along!

I did just upload some pics, go check em out and tell me what ya thaink brother!


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 11, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> thanks babs. appreciate the positive feedback. The tahoe name has a story ..... a rather long one .... but the name rings very true to my heart and ended up as the name to my horse as well. It does relate to the place, though I have only visited and therefore enjoyed my time immensely. Atop mountains anywhere is a special place for me. Walk On!!~~~


 *Haha...I have my own Tahoe story, but that's one I don't wish to remember/share.*
*You have a horse ????--Ok, now I am insanely jealous.*
*That's all I need or ask for---some land and a horse( or two, or three)......that's not much to ask for, right?*
*Oh, and going for a visit is about as much as I would ever recommend to any person....."no offense"...but the locals are kind of nutty---and not in a good way.*


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 11, 2009)

notoriousb said:


> I love Incline, and actually used to live right on Donner Lake in Truckee. I usually stay up in Incline every christmas break with my family for a couple weeks. not a huge vacation as I only live about an hour and a half away haha but man, there's truly nothing like Lake Tahoe. & truly nothing like being high in the mountains


 *Yeah, I would definitely prefer to live in Incline, lol. *
*Again, Tahoe is a place to visit as far as I'm concerned.*
*You are right!!! NOTHING like smoking in the mountains!!!.....or drinking for that matter. I can't remember the name of the bar---great beer selection with a tree smack dab in the middle of the bar.*
*I had my first drink there. One beer and I was drunk, LOL....that amazed me.*
*What amazed me even more is that I was TRULY going to train there, hahaha....what a joke that ended up being. It only took me beginning to ride the bike DOWN the hill before I realized I just was NOT going to ride that bike back up that hill.....gears or no gears--no way.*
*So, instead, I decided to go roller blading ----barhopping of course. What a sight that was. (It was fun.)*


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> yea ...thanks man. there was another fella on here last year that did his plants like that too. I found a tutorial on it on here, and sorta followed that for mine. Thought I did not go to the extreme . I like how she's looking now.
> 
> But I am still guessing how much more time she needs. I'll just give it whatever time to phattten things up fully.


gotta bump this beaut, looks like its setteling into the swelling now, nice mate, fantastic


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 11, 2009)

tahoe just a quick question do you count the days that you flower and if so do you start counting from the first day of 12/12 or from first sign of pistils.


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2009)

good question willy, I used to count wen i saw pistils, but now i veg till i see preflowers and now i count from the date it goes in lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 11, 2009)

hey mRwEsTiE thanks for that. I too have wondered that. and then never bothered to ask the question. I go from the first day of 12-12. My vegeing starts when I put the seed (germinated first) into the soil. The top44 veged for 26 days. I veged longer the last time (can't remember exactly) and I ended up with height issues in my BBox upob finishing. And so 26 days vege and then now 41 days flower (as of today). Not sure but I believe she still has time to go and pack of some buddage kilos. Sweet girl she is.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2009)

it's a flowering "cycle". the "cycle" starts day 1 of 12/12 regardless of when pistils appear.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 11, 2009)

This question bothered me for a long time. I started a thread and everyone fought about which is right.

Two of the seed websites say that their whole 'flowering time' thing where it says 8-9 weeks is in reference to when the pistils show, not the start of 12/12. Not that you should harvet exacty at 8 weeks from pistils or anyting, we are better than that. Also not trying to be contradictory, just what my poking around found.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2009)

my lights are on 12/12, i am in my "flowering" cycle.

my lights are on 12/12, but my plants took 14 days to start "flowering". 

which one is correct?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2009)

if you are on 12/12 and your plants aren't showing pistils are you still vegging?


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 11, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> if you are on 12/12 and your plants aren't showing pistils are you still vegging?


Last grow I switched to 12/12 the girls kept growing taller, just like they did in 18/6 for at least a week, still grew at a slower rate for a few more days. Then little flowers started showing up and the vertical growth stopped... so for about 10 days I was in 12/12 and the plant was exhibiting what I would describe as vegetative growth... starting what I would call flowering growth at day 11 of 12/12.

That's what I think... its not truth.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 11, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> if you are on 12/12 and your plants aren't showing pistils are you still vegging?


that's a good question


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 12, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> tahoe just a quick question do you count the days that you flower and if so do you start counting from the first day of 12/12 or from first sign of pistils.


the reason i asked this is because alot of seed companys say an average of 8 weeks flower, while failing to mention that they are not counting the first 2 weeks because pistils are not yet showing. so what do they class those first two weeks as if not flowering or vegging.....fuckin weed limbo or someshit.
make,s me wonder how many people take this for truth and are not feeling the full potential of there bud.
as a rule of thumb i like to give most strains 10 weeks of 12/12 before i even start thinking if she is done or not.
sorry if i jacked your thread tahoe. <i do that sometimes


----------



## DWR (Jul 12, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> if you are on 12/12 and your plants aren't showing pistils are you still vegging?



was thinking the same yesterday guys.... weird maybe it was some kind of thing that happens to evryone once a while.. like on lsd, evry1 seems to be on the same wave lengths its just great.

anyways, i dont know... but i would say as soon as you 12/12 the lights your putting them in to flowering.... takes them 3 days to realize whats going on after that production starts on either female or male .... hairs grow or balls come out.

so yeah 12/12 from day 1 is flowering. Evryone does it like that, even in the grow vids you can see them say we have put them 1 week on 12/12 - 1 weeek flowering..

so yeah, i would go by that.


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2009)

best way to know ya plants are ready is by the trichs. Dont matter wot it says on the tin if the trichs are clear at 8 weeks its not ready lol. I start counting the day it goes into 12/12 and check the trichs wen its near the time the breeeders say but its down to the enviroment as to if it finishes on time a bit.


----------



## slipperyP (Jul 12, 2009)

when I move mine into the flowering room from the veg room....I consider them flowering


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 12, 2009)

what if you have a big room with multiple plants, multiple strains, that start showing pistils at different times? hehehehehe


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 12, 2009)

then you need to start making a daily log in your diary 

.........or if you don't have a diary, make some room in your little black book


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 12, 2009)

mr west said:


> best way to know ya plants are ready is by the trichs. Dont matter wot it says on the tin if the trichs are clear at 8 weeks its not ready lol. I start counting the day it goes into 12/12 and check the trichs wen its near the time the breeeders say but its down to the enviroment as to if it finishes on time a bit.


That's what I do also. I get a feel for when they are ready by time in 12/12 but it's up to the tric's as to when I harvest.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 12, 2009)

wow ... this took off into quite a discussion. For me, and really that's just me, this is all a matter of metrics with respect to the plants. measuring time or yield or maturity, or colour, size, stem, root, preflowers, pistils, etc etc. For me, it is so dependent upon the circumstances surrounding any particular effort ..... time and space restrictions, patience restrictions, law enforcement restrictions, the weather, the lights, the water, the soil, the nutes, the air, the the the the the the .... the list is endless. The only thing that matters is what do the plants look like today ..... like fdd said, what about a room with multi-strains, and lights and wattev else variable you want to include? In the end you manage the plant to the circumstances that you have .... expected and sometimes, unexpectedly. grow it. wait till its done. dry it. cure it. smoke it. enjoy it. bake it bake yourself. enjoy yourself.

And now for some bud porn .....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 12, 2009)

looking yummy Tahoe!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice photography. Oh and the plants looking good too


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 12, 2009)

nice and frosty looking good.


----------



## motif (Jul 12, 2009)

how did you get the nute burn??


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 12, 2009)

yea ... I screwed it up a while back ....like a week and a half ago ..... then flushed it with clean water quickly and got it mostly stopped. Though at this point I am also beginning to wonder if the UV might be at some critical limit of exposure too? I had been thinking that I might turn back the hours of exposure to the uv. still thinking. thanks for you question.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks everyone. appreciate the visit and the thoughts. 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looking yummy Tahoe!





oscaroscar said:


> Nice photography. Oh and the plants looking good too





ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> nice and frosty looking good.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 12, 2009)

fuck yeah..i hope mine look like that.BADASS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> wow ... this took off into quite a discussion. For me, and really that's just me, this is all a matter of metrics with respect to the plants. measuring time or yield or maturity, or colour, size, stem, root, preflowers, pistils, etc etc. For me, it is so dependent upon the circumstances surrounding any particular effort ..... time and space restrictions, patience restrictions, law enforcement restrictions, the weather, the lights, the water, the soil, the nutes, the air, the the the the the the .... the list is endless. The only thing that matters is what do the plants look like today ..... like fdd said, what about a room with multi-strains, and lights and wattev else variable you want to include? In the end you manage the plant to the circumstances that you have .... expected and sometimes, unexpectedly. grow it. wait till its done. dry it. cure it. smoke it. enjoy it. bake it bake yourself. enjoy yourself.
> 
> And now for some bud porn .....


PIC BUMP!!!!kiss-asslooking good dude, sniff on!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 12, 2009)

....... ....... thanks for the BuMPp!! and for taking the time to drop by. puffin on!!~~


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2009)

Puffin Puffin Passs>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 12, 2009)

That is 1 hungry puffin!! He musta done some b-rips before he went fishing for the day!! Love it bro, keep on keeping on!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 12, 2009)

hey man thanks.  I got some fresh pics of the junior girls. I put the first three into the 12-12 chamber yesterday ..... and they immediately start shooting up. I think that is a testament to the power of HPS ..... Even though they were VERY compact ..... they spread themselves out considerably literally in 24 hours ..... we'll see what this brings.  The first pic is of the three remaining in the vege chamber for now (VX [L], DQ [R], MM [FRT]) while the other individual pics are of the CH, AO, and BD as labeled. And the top44 girl just keeps layering on the frosting, trichome stalks and heads forest abound, and the sweet citrony stench begins to fill the air. I'm a happy fArMEr  Walking on!~ 


Boulderheads said:


> That is 1 hungry puffin!! He musta done some b-rips before he went fishing for the day!! Love it bro, keep on keeping on!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 12, 2009)

looks perfect.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks for dropping by fdd .... 'preciate the visit and the feedback. a HaPpY fArMeR indeed.


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 12, 2009)

Muy bueno!!!


----------



## twisted lemon (Jul 13, 2009)

'*fantastico*
'*fabuleux*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2009)

nice tahoe! those babies look real indie! gonna be some heavy dank


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 13, 2009)

thats looking real good tahoe.


----------



## mr west (Jul 13, 2009)

good work tahoe, few eeeks and urll be busting with lush greeness.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 13, 2009)

My chernobyl stretched alot more than yours in veg but mine are in their 7th week. The node growth seems the same. It's the tallest behind the Vortex of the 6 strains. Looking good, that BD looks awsome...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 13, 2009)

many many thanks BH for the international flavour to your comments .... we like to keep a good mix of ethnicity .... Ok ok, I'm calling BS on that, fuk no we don't .... they got get past me first. !!!


Boulderheads said:


> Muy bueno!!!


ok....so the ethnicity thing is getting a lil'outta hand. I need some armament to keep the walls standing ....... wait .... the french, the spaniards, ok, so they may add some panache to my presentation ... ok ok .... we'll go with this for now. Hey there Tahoe ....take a look at your friggin thread title ... I think you let that one outta the bag a wile back ... hmmmm.... yes ... so true .... ok .... so that was just a silly silly path .... onwards ...walking on ...walkng on ....


twisted lemon said:


> '*fantastico*
> '*fabuleux*


yes ... keep repeating that ....heavy dank heavy dank heavy dank......god keep going keep going .....only another unnn......fuk ...I dunno ..... just fukin keep saying it ..... until I say stop ..... hhmmm ....... hhhhmmmm ........ ok stop. Thnks. That should be a good enuf chant .... or so maybe it was a rant ....to convince the girls we're serious about dank!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice tahoe! those babies look real indie! gonna be some heavy dank


a new visitor ..... many wlecomes to you and your soul to join us in this journey, please make sure you read the thread protocol ..... we all treat our visitors alike (regardless of ethnicity or degree of AH'ness) ..... many thanks for your presence in our humble room. The ticket includes one show that is approaching the final short strokes, and another that is in foreplay .... oh wait thats a sexual reference. ethnical and sexual questions all in a growers thread ....fuk you are certified, man. QUOTE=wyteberrywidow;2734087]thats looking real good tahoe.[/QUOTE]

thEWesTIE speaks, we listen .... eeeks and urls .... alrighty then ... I guess its back to the Ural Mtns we go .... thanks Westie!


mr west said:


> good work tahoe, few eeeks and urll be busting with lush greeness.


hey man ....cool. I am VERY intrigued with these girls .... thanks for sharing those thoughts .... that is my last BD seed so .... I am more than a little hopeful on this one.


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> My chernobyl stretched alot more than yours in veg but mine are in their 7th week. The node growth seems the same. It's the tallest behind the Vortex of the 6 strains. Looking good, that BD looks awsome...


So so many thanks to all visits and thoughts. It is a welcome part of this community and this hobby. I sincerely appreciate all contributions - cash only can be sent to PO Box 420, TahoeCity, State of Tahoe, TahoeLand. FRT001


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 13, 2009)

hey buddy, you crack me up!! LOL


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 13, 2009)

nice to know that my amusement of self ....finds a place elsewhere ..... DRg. you rock! 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey buddy, you crack me up!! LOL


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 13, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> nice to know that my amusement of self ....finds a place elsewhere ..... DRg. you rock!


yeah, i could sit back and laugh at you all day. 

what does that mean? 

 it's 9am and i feel like a christmas tree.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 13, 2009)

hella ...I'm WAY ahead of you ....like .... like ..... like ..... ike by ... an hour ..... so so so ...go ahead laugh at my expense ...no worries ..... you'll never catch me .... LOL!!~~~


----------



## raiderman (Jul 13, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hella ...I'm WAY ahead of you ....like .... like ..... like ..... ike by ... an hour ..... so so so ...go ahead laugh at my expense ...no worries ..... you'll never catch me .... LOL!!~~~


 yea yur smokin the same as me,lol.wats up TH?bring on the pics. R.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2009)

im totally not stoned enough for this conversation ahahaha


----------



## mr west (Jul 14, 2009)

wen was u last stoned to the bone Don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2009)

saturday night but i was high as a [email protected] kite so it don't really count


----------



## mr west (Jul 14, 2009)

why cuz u was drunk and stuff too?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2009)

hahah dude a bottle of rum deep a lenny henry of the peruvian snow n a 18th of chiesel, had to be up at 8 the next mornin to watch my girl run the race for life cancer charity run! lordy was i puuuurdy

sorry tahoe


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> many many thanks BH for the international flavour to your comments .... we like to keep a good mix of ethnicity .... Ok ok, I'm calling BS on that, fuk no we don't .... they got get past me first. !!!
> 
> ok....so the ethnicity thing is getting a lil'outta hand. I need some armament to keep the walls standing ....... wait .... the french, the spaniards, ok, so they may add some panache to my presentation ... ok ok .... we'll go with this for now. Hey there Tahoe ....take a look at your friggin thread title ... I think you let that one outta the bag a wile back ... hmmmm.... yes ... so true .... ok .... so that was just a silly silly path .... onwards ...walking on ...walkng on ....
> 
> ...


thEWesTIE speaks, we listen .... eeeks and urls .... alrighty then ... I guess its back to the Ural Mtns we go .... thanks Westie! 

hey man ....cool. I am VERY intrigued with these girls .... thanks for sharing those thoughts .... that is my last BD seed so .... I am more than a little hopeful on this one. 

So so many thanks to all visits and thoughts. It is a welcome part of this community and this hobby. I sincerely appreciate all contributions - cash only can be sent to PO Box 420, TahoeCity, State of Tahoe, TahoeLand. FRT001 [/QUOTE]



tahoe58 said:


> hella ...I'm WAY ahead of you ....like .... like ..... like ..... ike by ... an hour ..... so so so ...go ahead laugh at my expense ...no worries ..... you'll never catch me .... LOL!!~~~





Don Gin and Ton said:


> im totally not stoned enough for this conversation ahahaha


 
Just what I was thinking Don..... I bet if I was high that all would have made sense....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 14, 2009)

what  what  what ... make sense? .... of course it ALL makes sense.  geeezzsshhhhh! pfffsssttttt.......hahahahaha! High? Who's high? What is high? I mean really. Isn't it all just a matter of perspective. hahahahaha ...... that conversation has nuthin to do with being high, it has everything to do with .... with ...... with ......ok so it has to do with ..... ummmm .... ok .... so this is maybe a little harder than I thought .... Shit, Delores you told me it was gonna be easy .... fuk I hate gettin lied to there missy Doris .... I mean Delores ... now git ur ass over here. I need help. AAAhhhhh ....... There .... thanks .... excellent. Ok .... now one can focus. What was I saying? Nuthin dickhead .... get on with the fukin show!!

 oh..... right ..... pics for the day. But first thoughts of the day. Does it seem to you that the top of the top44 (which today is the 44th day from 12-12) seem to be doing a little revege thingy. And is that I function of I can't keep my fukin head outta my cabinet even when the lights are out? Second thought of the day. See that BlackDomina in the lower left side ..... she has stretched out from like 6 inches to twelve inches .... hahahaha ya hear that Doris, I mean Delores? ok ... now focus. so the question. am I gonna get into trouble ....well ok moron so if the answer to that was yes sir you will be in trouble with the height .... then what will I do differently, fuck all , so shut up. there is no question then now is there? you friggin stoner. Third or ok maybe second real question. how long should I keep vegeing those others. guess that goes along with ....fourth or maybe third question. how much longer does the top44 girl have to go to make room for the other ladies in the vege. 

 Wait a sec.....way to many friggin questions. why don't you just settle back, listen to some music, enjoy your cup of dark roast, and play some nature sounds like the amazon or something so that you can chill out .... fuk that top44 bud from last year is SOOOOOOO fukin special ..... I saved the top cola from my grow last year and I just broke into it ....... hhhmmmmm ...hmmmmmm goood!!! 

But wait ...there's more .... if I think the top44 bud is decent .....what then pray tell will I think of the dank strains that have been provided by the TGA SuC group? This could get interesting . ..... hahahahahah!

Oh ok .... you still want them photos now don't you .... and here they are.

The main plant and its sisters in the BBox being all warm and cozy. I have cut the uvb time back two hours .... for two reasons. first, it coming into the end season for the top44 and that would be natural .... a cut back. and I'm a little worries that some of the plants stress has been uv induced, and I don't want to push the lil'girls too hard quite yet. there will be more than enuf time to stretch .... um ... I mean grow their little asses once this grow gets going .... 

The cola top, and sections ....with some overlap.

And some of the ancillary buds .... there are a total of ten branches plus the main cola. I like this plant.


----------



## mr west (Jul 14, 2009)

Ive just cum, lovely plant man, jelouse lol


----------



## raiderman (Jul 14, 2009)

tHATS PURDY,,,looks real good th.real full.looks like yu will have some good headstsh.


----------



## mr west (Jul 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> what  what  what ... make sense? .... of course it ALL makes sense.  geeezzsshhhhh! pfffsssttttt.......hahahahaha! High? Who's high? What is high? I mean really. Isn't it all just a matter of perspective. hahahahaha ...... that conversation has nuthin to do with being high, it has everything to do with .... with ...... with ......ok so it has to do with ..... ummmm .... ok .... so this is maybe a little harder than I thought .... Shit, Delores you told me it was gonna be easy .... fuk I hate gettin lied to there missy Doris .... I mean Delores ... now git ur ass over here. I need help. AAAhhhhh ....... There .... thanks .... excellent. Ok .... now one can focus. What was I saying? Nuthin dickhead .... get on with the fukin show!!
> 
> oh..... right ..... pics for the day. But first thoughts of the day. Does it seem to you that the top of the top44 (which today is the 44th day from 12-12) seem to be doing a little revege thingy. And is that I function of I can't keep my fukin head outta my cabinet even when the lights are out? Second thought of the day. See that BlackDomina in the lower left side ..... she has stretched out from like 6 inches to twelve inches .... hahahaha ya hear that Doris, I mean Delores? ok ... now focus. so the question. am I gonna get into trouble ....well ok moron so if the answer to that was yes sir you will be in trouble with the height .... then what will I do differently, fuck all , so shut up. there is no question then now is there? you friggin stoner. Third or ok maybe second real question. how long should I keep vegeing those others. guess that goes along with ....fourth or maybe third question. how much longer does the top44 girl have to go to make room for the other ladies in the vege.
> 
> ...


page bump that bitch


----------



## slipperyP (Jul 14, 2009)

The way you have that plant trimmed is perfect....nice job


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 14, 2009)

Slippery7P ... thanks so much for the kind words.

And to my friend and colleague. mRWeStIe. many thanks for the bumps.... but sorry I ain't freakin doin ur laundry ... hahahah!

RM - many thanks as well.

These comments all make me feel very good about this plant. I am in luv with her .... but then I'm living with her too. and she luvs me back ..... I've been reading in other threads about the stank ... after handling your girls .... what a stank ... it is so incredibly gratifying and spirit lifting ..... and those other darlings that I have will likely be of significantly superior genetics .... though that top44 certainly registers in the mEGa-BIATCHE category .... thanks again everyone. This is just way too much fun to be real.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 14, 2009)

Morning buddy! looking good!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 14, 2009)

shall i bring the seriouse conversation over here to bring u down to earth a littel Tahoe?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 14, 2009)

nah ... let me be in nevernverland for a bit more ... then bring it down ... hahahaha!


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 14, 2009)

very impressive grow.
just read most of your thread.
that is one tasty looking lady.
nice work bro.


----------



## mr west (Jul 14, 2009)

time to build a big fatty then, intresting artical i found here and i was only kidding but its real lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 14, 2009)

many many thanks for your visit and kind comments. Please feel free to drop by any time. We're a freaky crowd .... but we grow on ya after a while ..... hehehehehe! Walking On!!~~~~~


----------



## mr west (Jul 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> what  what  what ... make sense? .... of course it ALL makes sense.  geeezzsshhhhh! pfffsssttttt.......hahahahaha! High? Who's high? What is high? I mean really. Isn't it all just a matter of perspective. hahahahaha ...... that conversation has nuthin to do with being high, it has everything to do with .... with ...... with ......ok so it has to do with ..... ummmm .... ok .... so this is maybe a little harder than I thought .... Shit, Delores you told me it was gonna be easy .... fuk I hate gettin lied to there missy Doris .... I mean Delores ... now git ur ass over here. I need help. AAAhhhhh ....... There .... thanks .... excellent. Ok .... now one can focus. What was I saying? Nuthin dickhead .... get on with the fukin show!!
> 
> oh..... right ..... pics for the day. But first thoughts of the day. Does it seem to you that the top of the top44 (which today is the 44th day from 12-12) seem to be doing a little revege thingy. And is that I function of I can't keep my fukin head outta my cabinet even when the lights are out? Second thought of the day. See that BlackDomina in the lower left side ..... she has stretched out from like 6 inches to twelve inches .... hahahaha ya hear that Doris, I mean Delores? ok ... now focus. so the question. am I gonna get into trouble ....well ok moron so if the answer to that was yes sir you will be in trouble with the height .... then what will I do differently, fuck all , so shut up. there is no question then now is there? you friggin stoner. Third or ok maybe second real question. how long should I keep vegeing those others. guess that goes along with ....fourth or maybe third question. how much longer does the top44 girl have to go to make room for the other ladies in the vege.
> 
> ...


all about the bud man kiss-ass


----------



## grow space (Jul 14, 2009)

wooow man-just dropping in for the first time-cant belive what i have missed.superb grow bro.keep that shit up.


be blazed mannn.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 14, 2009)

thewesterlies parade again ... awesome westerlies .... thnks!

and growspace .... many thanks for your comments, and your visit. A chair is set aside for you and we look forward to having you back!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 14, 2009)

Looking real frosty my friend. How long do you use your UV bulbs?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 14, 2009)

hey there 5 .... when I started with the UVB bulbs ..... I used 2 hours then four then six then 8 ....and ran for the 8 for a bit (2-8-2). I have just cut back to 6 again .... so of the 12-12 cycle (3-6-3) - 3 hrs HPS on then 6 hrs with HPS/UVB and then 3 hours HPS. No rhyme or reason .... just happens to be whats working for now.


----------



## well grow (Jul 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey there 5 .... when I started with the UVB bulbs ..... I used 2 hours then four then six then 8 ....and ran for the 8 for a bit (2-8-2). I have just cut back to 6 again .... so of the 12-12 cycle (3-6-3) - 3 hrs HPS on then 6 hrs with HPS/UVB and then 3 hours HPS. No rhyme or reason .... just happens to be whats working for now.


Lookin good Tahoe, Your gona have some mighty fine somke +rep.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 14, 2009)

hey there well grow ... many thanks for the positive thoughts and rep .... and of course for just plain visiting. I am very keen with this top44 girl. I checked in on her today .... and she is really really starting to swell up .... I don't know how much time is left ..... but I'm guessing still a while .... and I'm gonna have to check back to see what her sisters looked like last year at the same juncture. I'll see what I find and then maybe post a comparison. Thanks again for your visit. I look forward to having you back. Walk On!~


----------



## DownOnWax (Jul 14, 2009)

I love the name LaMonstroGooey!

And yes, that most certainly fits the description of something with that name!!!

Awesome man, good job


----------



## DownOnWax (Jul 14, 2009)

I have to say that I am soooo impressed with Top 44.

I have not seen 1 bad thing about that strain, everything looks great!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 14, 2009)

So here's a couple of photos ..... the first one of the top44 girl at 44days flower last year .... and one from today, also 44days flower .... as posted this morning.

Last years grow had a couple of challenges that had it being a little behind for sure. So that can certainly account for some of the visible difference in development .... but? ...... there is a rather significant difference between the two that might suggest the uvb might be doing its ThAnGGG!!~~~~ oh well whatever the drivers ..... I'm happy that she looks this good at this stage .... when compared to what I still consider some of the nicest smoke I have .....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 14, 2009)

hey there bud .... yea .... i picked it initially because of the short finish ...being impatient n'all. But I like the speedy clean clear and energized high. Permosmile for me. Thanks again for your thoughts and sharing. Walk On!!~~ 


DownOnWax said:


> I have to say that I am soooo impressed with Top 44.
> 
> I have not seen 1 bad thing about that strain, everything looks great!


----------



## notoriousb (Jul 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey there bud .... yea .... i picked it initially because of the short finish ...being impatient n'all. But I like the speedy clean clear and energized high. Permosmile for me. Thanks again for your thoughts and sharing. Walk On!!~~


have you seen or heard about the strain "flat top"? top 44 x purp flat= Mmmmmm


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 14, 2009)

no actually I have not ... but then again there are no many strains popping up all over the place. I know it was not really considered a player the top44 but I am most pleased with my results.


notoriousb said:


> have you seen or heard about the strain "flat top"? top 44 x purp flat= Mmmmmm


So I have decided to post some past pics of the development of this girl .... June 24 - June 28 - July 4 - July 11 - July 14. You can tell where the trimming occured, and I am still amazed at the Form that this plant has taken. I am very proud of her, and considering hewr advanced development, and my praise for last year's crop I could well be in for something even a little more special.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 14, 2009)

i wouldn't have trimmed it. it looks good though.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 14, 2009)

ya .... I know what you mean ... in a fit of managing so called the nute burn ... i just sorta went a lil'pshckitszo .... hahahaha! ..... I will not be trimming the BD-CH-AO-MM-DQ-VX ..... no sirreee! thanks for the visit and the comments!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 14, 2009)

does look nice though Tahoe!! that one picture where she is all frosty.....yummy!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 14, 2009)

thanks man .... she's walking on a good path .... I am still completely uncertain about when she'll be ready .... but I'll keep a close watch ... I LOV the smell of her .... The Scent of a Woman ..... yummy!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 14, 2009)

i think i saw someone here do a side-by-side. trim and no trim. i dare say they both finished looking a lot alike. i could be wrong, but i think i saw it here somewhere. 

i'm just an old dog is all.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2009)

the trim vs no trim threads are almost as long and boring as the molasses argument threads the difference is so small in the outcome it could be down to so many other factors of the grow even in a side by side situation. personal preference will out!

love the progression pics tahoe! gonna be some top draw 44!


----------



## grow space (Jul 15, 2009)

sweet nuggs tahoe.i usually trim only when i have stressed the plant by accident somehow but as Don Gin and Ton said, its all comes down to your own personal preferences.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 15, 2009)

top of the morning to y'all. many thanks for the thoughts and discussion. yea ... personal preference and individual unique circumstances. One of the things that I am learning a lot about right now is that in so many different aspects of our lives, life situations or growing situations almost always have some element of uniqueness. There are very few instances when the "exact" same circumstances prevail. Makes me wonder how I wasted a whole career on science and research when comparisons are iffy at the best of times ... and sure we use stats etc etc etc ...and now modeling ..... I recently read some writings of Nasim Taleb (BlackSwan author) anfd his assertion is that we humans have got it all wrong. His work, and the paper entitled the Fourth Quadrant bambozzles the mind with - what if events in our world do NOT occur in a "normal" distribution fashion? The current market financial fiasco is considered to be 25 Standard Deviation points from the norm. Statistically that is an almost impossibly high or past infinity number. And in futures trading, the only successful traders are those that divorce themselves entirely from the trade, consider each moment in front of them as a unique on, act with conviction regardless of the outcome and await the next opportunity. Sterile and clinical. Methodical but with adaptive mechanisms integrated. Trading to me is the most substantive mental exercise that I have encountered. And fundamentally, every moment that the market endures or experiences, is unique. The game is one of probabilities, and be right more than wrong. My bud this time around with the overly obsessive and somewhat aggressive trimming job I did, the results look like they will meet my objectives ..... I do have a high expectation that this new bud will get me shitfaced for a while to come .... LOL! hahahaha! and in the meantime I'll be tending my other girls .... 







but no worries .... lookie here what I found ..... a nugget ...... from the other part of my last grow and this was BigBud ..... plants looked great but I was unimpressed with the high ..... but there it was hiding all by itself in a jar at the back of my stash .... somehow left over from last year. I do remember liking the looks of it and as I sort through what I take from a jar, I left that one behind to be found later. and that later is today. and ....well, yes, I am baked ...., very very baked.

I see if I can find sumthin. thanks.


fdd2blk said:


> i think i saw someone here do a side-by-side. trim and no trim. i dare say they both finished looking a lot alike. i could be wrong, but i think i saw it here somewhere.
> 
> i'm just an old dog is all.


thanks man ..... she's liking the phatty look.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> the trim vs no trim threads are almost as long and boring as the molasses argument threads the difference is so small in the outcome it could be down to so many other factors of the grow even in a side by side situation. personal preference will out!
> 
> love the progression pics tahoe! gonna be some top draw 44!


yea ... you look at the situation and you make a judgement and you take an action and later on you might say well that worked, or shit won't do that again .... but each sitaution is measureably unique.


grow space said:


> sweet nuggs tahoe.i usually trim only when i have stressed the plant by accident somehow but as Don Gin and Ton said, its all comes down to your own personal preferences.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2009)

its been a very philosophical RIU day for me today haha all i need now is a Schroedingers cat conversation!!!

that pic is real crisp man like i could reach in and take the bud.


----------



## grow space (Jul 15, 2009)

that big bud looks nice-i wish i had a wonder stash box somewhere in my pantry, when i could find just as sweet nugs as you find tahoe "drawling"


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 15, 2009)

hey there ... thanks man .... its a sweet very well cured and perfect moisture .... gentle smoke with a tart aftertaste ..... the head stone is ...well nice cuz its very different from the top44. as always, thanks for your thoughts .... 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> its been a very philosophical RIU day for me today haha all i need now is a Schroedingers cat conversation!!!
> 
> that pic is real crisp man like i could reach in and take the bud.


back back stand away from the bud ....! LOL!


Yea I found it sorta funny. like you put it away for a day when to be found, and today was that day .... I like those kindasurprises too .... 


grow space said:


> that big bud looks nice-i wish i had a wonder stash box somewhere in my pantry, when i could find just as sweet nugs as you find tahoe "drawling"


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 15, 2009)

looks like some couchlock orange my friend. wish i had some smokin hash at mo till my crop comes in.


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 15, 2009)

lovin those nuggies bro.
looks like your hard work paid off for you.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 15, 2009)

hey fellas .... thanks for the visits ..... appreciate the thoughts and comments. there be more where that comin from ..... I really like the way the girl looks every day now. some serious serious frosting .... just makes me wonder how long she will keep pumpim it up .... phatten dem phattering phatties! Walking On!` (and heading into the mountains today .... made my daily scratch trading ... now go from a hike with my son!)


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jul 15, 2009)

nice T, really like how things are coming along


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks skunkman .... appreciate the visit and the support. The days each bring with them some additional density or girth or both. It always reminds me of that poster with the two vultures sittin on a branch looking around saying, patience my ass, I'm gonna kill me sumthin!


skunkman98536 said:


> nice T, really like how things are coming along


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jul 15, 2009)

lol ya no doubt!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 17, 2009)

alright then .... another fine day on this place earth .... and a couple of pics of what I saw. My son and I went paddling and sat and watched this heron eating our lunch while he hunted for his. This bird had an amazing success rate. Stand quiet. Listen. Swiftly and quietly move abruptly to "something" and I even caught the success!! There were a lot of growing babies of a variety of waterfowl as well. I thought the two babies perched on the log was pretty neat. Enjoy!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 17, 2009)

that's cool Tahoe


----------



## well grow (Jul 17, 2009)

Tahoe those pics are relaxing, pecefull informative and inviting god i wish i was their, quick somebody get me a tent i need to live their. Love the pics  out.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 17, 2009)

hey there DrG and WellGro ..... many thanks for the visit and the props on the pics. It was a super day ....


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 18, 2009)

Fantastic photos Tahoe. You are blessed with some awesome scenery


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2009)

nice pics tahoe! wish i could just pop out on a boat for a while! only bit of water near me is the north sea hah


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 18, 2009)

many many thanks ma man .... I am so grateful for what I have at my finger tips so to speak. I spent 6 weeks in Aussie last year and realized that world class recreation exists in my own backyard. And likely in most people. I made a pact with myself upon returning from Aus that I would take advantage of that. so noew I do regularly, and it makes a really big difference in how I feel.


oscaroscar said:


> Fantastic photos Tahoe. You are blessed with some awesome scenery


DonGin .... many thanks for ur visit. the north sea ..... my canoe in that body of water would be like ...... welll mostly stoopud ... hahahahaha! so where you are there's not much for pnods or rivers? sorry to hear that. I expect this weekend we'll do a raft drift trip again ... its always a blast!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice pics tahoe! wish i could just pop out on a boat for a while! only bit of water near me is the north sea hah


----------



## raiderman (Jul 18, 2009)

ns pics,looks like a cool place to get stoned and fish at.


----------



## notoriousb (Jul 18, 2009)

raiderman said:


> ns pics,looks like a cool place to get stoned and fish at.


that does look like a rad place to be high at 
and I really like that last picture of the ducklings sitting opposite of one another. something really cool bout it


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 18, 2009)

Another weekend. More time to play. But first ...... my co2 bottle ran out .... must go replenish that. I pay $40 and have been told that is too much but .... I guess that's what it is. this bottle last me 5 days short of a month - similar to the last one. I also need to go and pick up some more molasses. The top44 girl is putting on the FullBodiedWoman thingy. She's my lady. Stankingup the BBox to high heaven ..... colas getting topseeturvy topheavy. She be a real skank - of the wonderous persuasion. I'll crack some pics at lights on this morning and post a little later. Today is day 48 from start 12-12 .... very frosty.

The other girls, the ones I put in the BBox are in there a week now I think. I forgot to mark it into my calender. I tried checking back through the thread ... but got lost and forgot what I was looking for .... hahahaha! I really want to finish that big girl off, but I don't want to rush her. And yet I need the space. Burt reality is, its looking like those larger ones ... that were put into the 12-12 chamber first are developing well - CH (possibly male) AO (possibly male) BD (not known - but structurally looking male). Maybe SOL on these??

The other three girls really are ready to go into 12-12 .... so maybe I will change my 200CFL to 12-12 and let them start 12-12 under the CFL until the bigBiAtchE is finally finished.  of these three - MM bottom left (nuthin showing) ..... DQ middle right (nuthin showing - look at her emerging leaves though ....hmmmmm) - VX top left (and possibly sharing her sex .... looking female to me?).

Thanks in advance for coming by to visit .... and for all your thoughts. Today is another mountain scramble day (10km and 600m elevation). ..... more pics to come .... I know, I know so so unlike me ... hahahaha! Enjoy your Saturday folks!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 18, 2009)

T h e s l i d e s h o w i s S w e e t ! ! ! W a l k O n ! ~!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 18, 2009)

beautiful plant ,and such a ns yield.wat strain is that again Tahoe?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm jealous coz i've only got seedlings. You've got quite the green thumb


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jul 18, 2009)

hey T!

looking lovly my friend! 

yummmmmmy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2009)

thats some frosty goodness tahoe! awesome!


----------



## DWR (Jul 18, 2009)

looking good


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 19, 2009)

BADASS Tahoe !


----------



## rasclot (Jul 19, 2009)

lookin lovely tahoe keep it up my manras


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 19, 2009)

I be walking ...I be walking .... many thanks to my HaWaIaNFrIeNd .... 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> T h e s l i d e s h o w i s S w e e t ! ! ! W a l k O n ! ~!


hey man really appreciate that ..... its a top44..... to be honest .... I do not know the lineage of top44 (it has sativa racy permasmile high) but I chose it because it was recommended easy and a good first grow. This seed believe it or not is actually a remaining seed from when I purchased them in October 2006 ...... and still viable like no tomorrow - I certainly did not expect that! Just as I have not had the expectation of this girl to blossom and phatten as she is. I keep looking and all there is is new growth in the buds. I counted 12 branches plus the main cola. Those 12 each have a reasonable end top bud as well. I am really liking the way this grow is going. 


raiderman said:


> beautiful plant ,and such a ns yield.wat strain is that again Tahoe?


many thanks man .... appreciate the thoughts. I have been very fortiunate with my efforts for sure ... for that I am grateful. 


oscaroscar said:


> I'm jealous coz i've only got seedlings. You've got quite the green thumb


hey there sk .... thanks for poppin in .... walking on!~


skunkman98536 said:


> hey T!
> 
> looking lovly my friend!
> 
> yummmmmmy


muchly frostiness goodnesses .... yes ... I agree I ThInK ..... 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> thats some frosty goodness tahoe! awesome!


thanks for dropping 


DWR said:


> looking good


hahahahaha! yea .... the stank be coming on ..... is the carbonfilter up to the challenge ..... sure as in fukhopeso!! 


MyGTO2007 said:


> BADASS Tahoe !


rasman .... many thanks. appreciate the visit and the thoughts! Walking On!!~~~~


rasclot said:


> lookin lovely tahoe keep it up my manras


----------



## mr west (Jul 19, 2009)

looking awesome mate, really pretty


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 19, 2009)

thanks man ... how was bugjam ...? Yea ...she's phatter 'n phattered now !


mr west said:


> looking awesome mate, really pretty


----------



## mr west (Jul 19, 2009)

bugjam was cool bit rainy but thats the english summer for ya lol.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 19, 2009)

Pic's look awsome. Alot better than the ones I got but I didn't want to take the camera down the river and my wife forgot the disposable in the car. I think she knew there were going to be boobs everywhere.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 19, 2009)

boobs?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2009)

did everyone else go camping AND see boobs this weekend.... damnit


----------



## mr west (Jul 20, 2009)

I only saw my gals itty bitty titties this weeekend but not in the way that you can have a play lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 20, 2009)

no titties here .... just luscious swelling buddage. I'll try and get some pics a little later ....after lights on. I checked in this morning and they just continue to swell. I got the CO2 refilled on Saturday. I got more molasses and have continued nutes. All seems to be progressing very well. These buds are so much fuller than the last time I grew these seeds. I swear the side branch buds might get a big as my main cola the first time around. They are not of MaMmAtH proportions (fukin horse cocks what that man's growing) ... but they make me happy anyhow.

The other girls are all marching along ... though it would seem that my thoughts re: CH and AO have turned out male. the BD is still in court. The other three are getting to a point that I really want to get them in 12-12. I had a thought, and one of my friends might take the males and put them out side. I was thinking that might be cool, collect some pollen from these males and store it? What does everyone think??

I wil post some pics again later .... they continue to look very good and I am so so pleased with their progress.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 20, 2009)

now is the perfect time to flower males outside. just keep them away from any females.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 20, 2009)

hey man appreciate the feedback. They are pretty nice males ... I think .... I will have to quiz you on an appropriate method for collection and storage. This is total neverneverland for me .... flying blind. I'm sure there some info here .... I will be taking that in in the next days .....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 20, 2009)

read this, .................. https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/14319-milking-my-nuts.html

and this, ................. https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/20319-seed-production-tutorial.html

let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 20, 2009)

ur awesome fdd ..... thank you very much. You shoulda seen the party I went to on Sat night. A whole group of 30-50+ bikers and ole hippies. It was the BEST party I have been to in ALONGLONG time .... what a fukin hoot these guys all talking about panheads and cops and growing and everything ... it was so much fun. I'm off to read ... many many thanks buddy!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 20, 2009)

Northern cali breeds bikers,lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 20, 2009)

the BD came from Seniseeds. I had 10 .... germed 6, prompted killed them all due to lack of water, then germed three more, all males, and then this is my last seed ..... and it would seem to me that this one might also be a male ....grrrrr 

I was just growing a single seed from each package (of TGA) cuz I wanted to try the variety, and I really only have room to grow 4-6 plants ....


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 21, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> the BD came from Seniseeds. I had 10 .... germed 6, prompted killed them all due to lack of water, then germed three more, all males, and then this is my last seed ..... and it would seem to me that this one might also be a male ....grrrrr
> 
> I was just growing a single seed from each package (of TGA) cuz I wanted to try the variety, and I really only have room to grow 4-6 plants ....


I always try to germ 2 just in case a male shows up.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 21, 2009)

good point. This is the first and prolly the last time that I do it this way. I will like you said two or three of one strain but with my limited space it means I am not "trying" out newer strains as often. I am working towards by next year being in better growing circumstances - mostly more freedom less wandering eyes ... and noses ....I drove into my garage last night and said ...hmmmm ..... I'm thinking I am starting to smell that top44 biatche in that there BBox!  I'm not really too worried .... it is not overly unusual ....just maybe a little noticeable ..... I shoud keep track of it though and make sure a backup filter is in place by the time the DairyQueen is swellin and phattenin .... 


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> I always try to germ 2 just in case a male shows up.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 21, 2009)

ok so my mountain hike of the weekend ...ended up being a mountain hike of significantly more challenge than was necessary. We missed a crucial turn and ended up in some very technical terrain that was wholly unsuitable for anyone inexperienced. There were some tense moments at the summit when we had to turn around and head back down. That was not to be the plan. We had an easier route ...just up over there ...but to get there was simply dangerous. So back down we went. A great cardio workout, a great mental challenge, and views to stun a gorilla! Walking On!!!~~~~~~

So NOW I have one of these ..... a Garmin Oregon400t ...... I won't say I won't get lost .... but hopefully I will be better prepared to get out of any situation I might be into .... Cheers!


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jul 21, 2009)

looks likea blast man!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 21, 2009)

hey man ... yea it totally was .... major exertion .... but I seem to thrive on that .... my daughter just calls me freaky ...ahahahaha!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 21, 2009)

let me know how you like that GPS. i'm in the market for one.


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 21, 2009)

beautiful place to live tahoe, how far do you normally travel to go hiking? I love busting it up mountains and so do my dogs!! That looks like paradise to me, thanks for the eye candy!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 21, 2009)

nice pics Tahoe!!


----------



## DWR (Jul 21, 2009)

>


very nice view... looks beautyfull


----------



## raiderman (Jul 21, 2009)

i lived in sonora for awhile before coming bak here.i used to ride my bike up sonora pass and creuised to tahoe,reno probably a 100 times from sonora.,lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 22, 2009)

many many thanks for the thoughts and comments.

hey fdd yea ... I went fishing at a high alpine mountain lake yesterday and used it. its pretty friggin slick. Howqever, I was spoiled a couple of years ago with a handheld PDA device that had pre-loaded high res aerial photography, and fully integrated GPS. But when I went looking I really do not want or need a PDA .... so I went with this one ...which has a fully integrated DEM as well. Resolution is to 3m.







BH, DrG, DWR, raider ....thanks .... I love my backyard.

So I gave away my two males .... they are still pretty small balls but they needed to be placed outside. I made arrangements to monitor them and possibly harvest the pods according to the tutorial thread. These two males are Chernobyl and AgentOrange so keeping some access to those genetics might be a good idea. Though I do not expect to be able to be breeding anything for at leat another year or so. I just do not have the space or circumstances to accommodate that.

So this morning, just before lights on I will move the new girls into 12-12. The BlackDomina looks like she might be femmmm .... this make me very happy. I want a BlackDomina bitch .... ! The other three are Votex, DairyQueen and MissMystery ..... Its gonna be a little "cozy" in the BBox until the top44 is be finished up .... and evertime I look at her I just keep saying another couple of weeks, another couple of weeks......geeesssszzshhhh ....... please finish up, will ya girl.

Pic coming a lil;later .... cheers!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 22, 2009)

ok just a lil'more details .... (and yea ... I'm sorta repeating myself ... I think it has something to do with what I'm smokin .... ) ... so I have taken the two confirmed males to a friends .... they are removed from my airspace and I am happy. I will monitor to possibly collect the pods, dry them in a clean glass jar and save for future use. These males are:
AgentOrange (Orange Velvet X JC x SQ (jtr) - Agent Orange is a very good producer with extremely resinous large dense buds. The smell is amazing with hints of Oranges, Lemons and the smell of a Whiskey Sour ****tail. The strain contains pigments that have the ability to turn maroon, purple with cool nights. The buzz is up and motivating and make smile. The strain is a very heavy producer yielding large flat topped colas and very dense heavy buds. It does very well outdoors reaching over 10 feet in northern California. Indoors it can be topped and produce full canopies and heavy colas.

And Chernobyl (Trainwreck X Trinity X Jack the Ripper) - When I came out west I started on a Quest for the best Trainwreck cutting I could find. I was not impressed with the Arcata cutting as it was to tall to slow and to bi-sexual for my taste. I had written off this legendary strain until I came across an amazing plant discovered by Smokescreen. Found inside a bag of Dank of the few seeds found one female exhibited all the traits of the famous wreck without producing a single male stamen even late into budding. The complex late coloring is a thing of beauty and the potency of this mother is epic. Extremly potent smoking just a few bowls is an adventure in repertory failure and flat lining your brain waves. We decided to combine this incredible female with the genetics of Jack the Ripper.

Above text is from SubCool. Many thanks for your tireless work.

The Black Domina still is keeping me guessing, though being later and still uncertain, what I do see developing makes me think a female ... that would make me very VeRRYy happy

The last three ..... DQ and Vortex and MissMystery .... with the way the top44 is progressing, and I gonna seriously have to change my underpant if these girls are half as generous with their juices! LOL!~!~~

Pics will be up later today .....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 22, 2009)

that's an awesome lake! the views are very beautiful


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 22, 2009)

elevation is 6500ft. I love being high ..... hehehehehe! 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> that's an awesome lake! the views are very beautiful


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 22, 2009)

and from Sensi-Seeds ... my blackDominA bitch has been described as:

_Dark, delicious and devastating - Black Domina blends the world's finest Indica genetics into a rapid-flowering, crystal-coated hybrid whose distinct looks set her apart from the crowd. Four prime examples of Cannabis Afghanica have been combined in this fast and easy strain. Domina expresses desirable features from the elite Indica genotypes Northern Lights, Ortega, Hash Plant and Afghani SA, making her equally suited to the needs of cash croppers, ganja gourmets and first-time growers.Black Domina grown from seed will display favourable phenotype variation, always with strong Indica characteristics - speed, density, compact stature and amazing resin production - giving any Domina female the potential to be a rewarding, productive mother plant. The phenotype known as the definitive Domina lady can be spotted early in vegetation by her extra height-gain, black-green foliage and huge fan leaves made up of slightly elongated blades. Later in flowering, a massive, sparkling, nearly-spherical central cola makes this phenotype unmistakeable. Growers who are serious about cloning should select their darkest Domina females as'mistress plants' to provide year after year of world-class cuttings. Be warned, it&#8217;s been observed that after their first meeting with Black Domina, many growers will start to spend even more time than usual in thegrow-room - not for maintenance, simply to enjoy the company of such exquisite ladies._


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 22, 2009)

hey Tahoe, I was reading about it in the big book of buds. it says the high can be devastating in the wrong circumstances... make sure you're not driving when you smoke this shit, Okay buddy? LOL also says it has a fast flowering time...and a hashy taste... sounds like a winner to me


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 22, 2009)

GreeNGuYDoKtoR .... so many thanks for your kind thoughts.... I really appreciate that. The BD will be of the couchlock varietal ... I do believe ... no operating heavy machinery .... or electronic devices .... consequences can be a CLM (career limited move...) LOL! Walking On!~


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey Tahoe, I was reading about it in the big book of buds. it says the high can be devastating in the wrong circumstances... make sure you're not driving when you smoke this shit, Okay buddy? LOL also says it has a fast flowering time...and a hashy taste... sounds like a winner to me


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 22, 2009)

need to stick with LEGO and cards .... or pictures .... I have prolly approaching 5000 images ... I love going back over my experiences .... it is uplifting for me to re-experience those moments of bliss .... time and again .... Cheers!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 22, 2009)

I almost got sensi's black domina but i went for jack flash coz i've done jack herer and loved it but wanted a different version of it, so i'm interested in how your BD turns out, I hope its a girl for ya. That lake is beautiful, your very lucky to have access to such a wonderous place, i'm jealous


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 22, 2009)

com'n for a visit ... well walk it all !! all in reach barely an hour from home. I'll let you know about the BD ..... I'm very hopeful too ... this has been a sad saga ... killed six seedlings in the first batch ... and then three males from the next four .... probabilities are on my side right? hahahaha! I hear so much about the JH JC JC2 etc..... I really need to include something of that nature in a future grow for sure ....I think I have put JH on my list of GrowsToDo. Walk On!!~~~~~


oscaroscar said:


> I almost got sensi's black domina but i went for jack flash coz i've done jack herer and loved it but wanted a different version of it, so i'm interested in how your BD turns out, I hope its a girl for ya. That lake is beautiful, your very lucky to have access to such a wonderous place, i'm jealous


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 22, 2009)

You should definately do JH. I chose it coz i'd heard so much about it (all good). i'm not a very experienced grower but what i grew with jh was some of the best weed i've ever smoked so in the hands of a grower that knows what they are doing it could be mindblowing. I'd also heard it was difficult to grow but it wasn't too bad but i did get a bit of nute burn in week 7

Any pics of the BD?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 22, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> You should definately do JH. I chose it coz i'd heard so much about it (all good). i'm not a very experienced grower but what i grew with jh was some of the best weed i've ever smoked so in the hands of a grower that knows what they are doing it could be mindblowing. I'd also heard it was difficult to grow but it wasn't too bad but i did get a bit of nute burn in week 7
> 
> Any pics of the BD?


I'll try and post some tonight .... house guests making taking pics a little more difficult than normal ....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 22, 2009)

Damn houseguests!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 22, 2009)

hehehehehehe .... they be gone ..... and pics have been taken, and plants have been admired ..... and tokes have been had ..... and relaxation is in total swing. I don't need to say it but I am so thrilled with this girl ...... just keeps packing on the buddage. She feels to be peaking a little now .... idk ..... I guess I'll just keep watching. Any thoughts out there .... some guesstimates for finishing her up?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 22, 2009)

allright! thats what I'm talking about....ya making me work to see these pictures Tahoe LOL ~walk on


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 22, 2009)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT GLAD I CHECKED DIS OUT OHHHH I LUV BUD PORN ooool la la


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 22, 2009)

hahahahahaha,,,,,, many thanks for your visit. A chair shall be reserved in your name .... walking on!!~~~


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 22, 2009)

yes der better be a chair or ima fall right on my fucking face but anywaY SUSCRIBED


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 22, 2009)

Thats looking like a real nice bush there.I love the way those buds look especially the cola in the first pic.+rep


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey tahoe... a carriage return between pics would help horizontally challened people like me.

I love the pics anyways. Great work.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 22, 2009)

lookin good def here to follow tahoe! -scribed


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 22, 2009)

der will be ... including a pillow for the occassional face plant ....completely allowed by our visitor protocol ....


HIGHFLY said:


> yes der better be a chair or ima fall right on my fucking face but anywaY SUSCRIBED


many thanks, appreciate the visit and positive feedback .... most grateful for my good fortune with this girl.


wyteberrywidow said:


> Thats looking like a real nice bush there.I love the way those buds look especially the cola in the first pic.+rep


yea ... I totally understand ... I just got thinking taking up for vertical space ... but .... I absolutrely understand. thanks for the visit and the comments. 


jigfresh said:


> Hey tahoe... a carriage return between pics would help horizontally challened people like me.
> 
> I love the pics anyways. Great work.


----------



## hustler1963 (Jul 22, 2009)

Sounds like an awsome journey count me in!

Great pics


----------



## mr west (Jul 23, 2009)

are u related to ron jerramy? U sleeze showing ya gals tities like that lol. Love i, Im a total sleeze too and ya got me drooling tahoe. Spoze I better sort myself out and havea joint>>>>>>>>>>anyone?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 23, 2009)

hey there westerlies ... many thanks for the visit and the thoughts. I'll share that with you .... but suppose ur already finished ... I'll haveta go grab a pipe bowl for myself. its Wake 'n Bake time!!


mr west said:


> are u related to ron jerramy? U sleeze showing ya gals tities like that lol. Love i, Im a total sleeze too and ya got me drooling tahoe. Spoze I better sort myself out and havea joint>>>>>>>>>>anyone?


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Stunning.....and I love the way you have this one shaped.*


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 23, 2009)

many thanks for your thoughts and your visit. I am in love with this girl. And it would seem she has a real predisposition to this structure. I wish I was in a better circumstances to keep this girl going because she is a very very sweet. I love the stone, the scent, the visual, she's an alaround pleasing girl. And I guess at the least, I can consider myself VERY fortunate to have had such an amazing phenotype of a group of plants now grown .... I am beginning to get that feeling of ...what it like to notice the minor nuances and barely visible differences in traits and their expression. I took great pleasure in this aspect of breeding horses .... what traits are expressed, is the mare or the stallion more prepotent. I loved that life. I will have it again soon.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 23, 2009)

Thats gonna give a monster yeild, great work man


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 23, 2009)

hey man thanks......yea I am not sure .... but may be a couple of z's, maybe more. 


oscaroscar said:


> Thats gonna give a monster yeild, great work man


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 23, 2009)

I think you're being very modest. I know i've already asked but... BD pics?


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 23, 2009)

tahoe is pimpin, since been pimpin, since been pimpin... Well done mate! You are gonna be chillin on that main cola for a month or so... I wanna say 2 z's on the main cola alone


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 24, 2009)

ya think ... cool ... I justr don't have the experience to say what reality might be ... but she just keeps gitin phatter n'phatter .... many thanks for your thoughts! Walk On!!~~~~


Boulderheads said:


> tahoe is pimpin, since been pimpin, since been pimpin... Well done mate! You are gonna be chillin on that main cola for a month or so... I wanna say 2 z's on the main cola alone


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jul 24, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hehehehehehe .... they be gone ..... and pics have been taken, and plants have been admired ..... and tokes have been had ..... and relaxation is in total swing. I don't need to say it but I am so thrilled with this girl ...... just keeps packing on the buddage. She feels to be peaking a little now .... idk ..... I guess I'll just keep watching. Any thoughts out there .... some guesstimates for finishing her up?


 T....fucking great looking man!

I bet she smellls sooooooo fucking good.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 24, 2009)

Many thanks for the positive feedback bro!!

oh yea .... and every day a lil'more stanky she does become. We've also been having a (relative) heat wave. lotsa 85-90F, and the BBox being in the garage is mostly ok .... but even with these temps is jacks up my temp max recorded to 88F - its generally been up to about 80 and low of 65 most of the time. And meanwhile the top44 still keeps cranking out the buddage ..... no real strong signs of easing off on the growth. Fuk I'm running out of smoke .... I timed it WAY too close.

One of the other three girls that were just admitted to flowering might be showing male (Vortex).

On the otherhand, the BlackDomina is still suggesting female.

The other two (DairyQueen and MissMystery) are not giving any hints.

I'll just keep watching, and keep posting pics .... and one of these days .... she'll be in the bowl .... ready to be torched! 


skunkman98536 said:


> T....fucking great looking man!
> 
> I bet she smellls sooooooo fucking good.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 24, 2009)

hey man sorry. When I took the pics the other night she was looking a little unhappy so I let her be. Today she looks a lot better, and I should have a moment tonight to take and post some pics of these other girls. No worries for asking again .... Its all good


oscaroscar said:


> I think you're being very modest. I know i've already asked but... BD pics?


----------



## mr west (Jul 25, 2009)

well all be waiting mate, tissues ready, this has been building up a few days now lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 25, 2009)

hahahaha .... rep man ... u gave me my first laught of the morning ... many thanks to the westerlies from over da pond ... walking n' walkin n' walkin on man!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 25, 2009)

and its picture time again ..... This girl ..... this girl ..... I tell you ..... I'm just not sure if/when she's gonna stop ..... phatter, phattenester, phatterestener ..... 

1. the BBox and its inhabitants.
2. The BlackDomina
3. side buddage
4. Buddage of main cola
5. side buddage
6. side buddage
7. side buddage

ooohhhh yyyaaaaa yaaaaa, I'm luvin' it!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 25, 2009)

Beautiful Shots...+rep...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 25, 2009)

many thanks GypsyB ... appreciate the visit and the props! Walk On!!~~~


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 25, 2009)

yes the pictures compliment your plant well.Looks great.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 25, 2009)

many thanks for your visit and your thoughts. much appreciated! 


wyteberrywidow said:


> yes the pictures compliment your plant well.Looks great.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 25, 2009)

looking lovely there buddy!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 25, 2009)

masny thanks go out the the HerrDoktor .... and his fabulous twins ... I mean topsyturvy .... btw - is the other twin married or hooked up ..... I be liking HI with half a twin ... hehehehe! (No DisRespect ..... my bad)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 25, 2009)

hehehe, yeah shes married. she married a new yorker ....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 25, 2009)

and certainly no disrespect taken my friend!!  don't even trip!! LOL


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 25, 2009)

us wanker Canad-Jans are a much better choice .... hahahaha!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 25, 2009)

hey there DrG .... what with this ? Hawaiians want Wienermobile off their rock no weiners on the rocks?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 25, 2009)

thats the first time I seen it...if thats the case, that article is full of shit...it would only be a small minority. we don't got billboards in HI and its against the law here, but that mobile dog thingy is minor....disreguard the article....they call that propaganda....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 25, 2009)

ahhh ..... ok .... the autoblog site is usuyally pretty reputable ... no reason to doubt their reporting ... but interesting to see nonetheless ..... more hotdogs for HI ......


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 25, 2009)

hahahahaha

I love hotdogs personally


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 25, 2009)

me too .... and my son too ..... a staple for summer living ... roasted on a fire .... marshmallows to follow ....and a REALLY big Bong .... big nuf for my primo bud LOL!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 25, 2009)

ahahaha lololol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 25, 2009)

[youtube]Vm1uDBA93Y0[/youtube]


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 25, 2009)

I heard the weinermobile crashed into someones house last week.

edit: yup heres the story
http://www.fox6now.com/news/witi-090717-weinermobile-crashes-into-house,0,6217102.story


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 25, 2009)

I used to work at wienerschnitzel.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 25, 2009)

is this you boss??
[youtube]5XmVbo7LsFs[/youtube]


----------



## Mammath (Jul 25, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> and its picture time again ..... This girl ..... this girl ..... I tell you ..... I'm just not sure if/when she's gonna stop ..... phatter, phattenester, phatterestener .....
> 
> 1. the BBox and its inhabitants.
> 2. The BlackDomina
> ...


Pic bump.
Lookin mighty fine Tahoe, mighty fine


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 25, 2009)

muchas gracias . . . . . senor Mammath. I be happy .... might even |steal| one .... just for quality assurance/quality control .... you know ..... procedure. hahahaha! What ya think for more time .... in my view I still feel like saying a couple o'weeks but I've been saying that for a couple o'weeks ... LOL!


----------



## Mammath (Jul 25, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> muchas gracias . . . . . senor Mammath. I be happy .... might even |steal| one .... just for quality assurance/quality control .... you know ..... procedure. hahahaha! What ya think for more time .... in my view I still feel like saying a couple o'weeks but I've been saying that for a couple o'weeks ... LOL!


Yeah I always go by the fact that when buds look done they're ready.

Trichs, stigma, etc. are all valid things to go by to judge harvest times but all things need to be considered, including time restraints and space isssues.

Your buds don't look ready so I'd say another couple of weeks.

By all means take a little 'molly nippit' for research purposes.
Then you can judge what your bud would have been like if taken now compared to when you do actually chop her.
One things for sure it's going to be a rip snort'n smoke taken anytime from here on in.
But I'm sure left a little longer will make it better.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 25, 2009)

more time ... a couple more weeks .... sounds a lil'fanmiliar ....and the originator of the monstro-cockus-equus has spoken. his bud .... its legendary. so legendary that this man ... well mam actually .... has decided to retire. Contributions to the return to growing Mam fund are cordially invited to PO box 58, Tahoe City, Tahoe Coitus State, DD-Globe of Tahoe. Many thanks.....your recommendations have been duely noted .... hahahahaha! 


Mammath said:


> Yeah I always go by the fact that when buds look done they're ready.
> 
> Trichs, stigma, etc. are all valid things to go by to judge harvest times but all things need to be considered, including time restraints and space isssues.
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2009)

Urrrahhhhghhhhhahhhhhhhhhahahahahahahaha!


I jus cum...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

hahahahahaha ....... mr.W. so nice to see you have been enjoying urselv. in light of such support .... maybe there is room for a couple more taken this morning before lights on ..... I'm still gitin no sooner to saying '_yup they're gitin there_' .... 

I trimmed a branch and she's hanging to dry ...... I'll try a lil'n'see how she smokes .... 

In the meantime, tissues are available upon entering the room, garbage is on the left as you leave. Many thanks for your visit.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 26, 2009)

As always great pics. I noticed the pics of the BD. It looks to have very little side branching. Is it in Flower now?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2009)

nice pics tahoe! frosty! looks like a while to go yet tho..... tick tock tick


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

yes ... she is very "bare" or her side branches are rather inconsequential .... I thought they might grow out some but they do not seem to be. Otherwise very robust and healthy. She still is being coy about showing herself. Though the structures I see forming in the crook of the stem/branch do certainly appear to be femms .... ? or am I just hopeful? 


oscaroscar said:


> As always great pics. I noticed the pics of the BD. It looks to have very little side branching. Is it in Flower now?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 26, 2009)

Lets hope so. If what sensi say about the strain is only half true you'll be in for a treat


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

yesssirreee ... this will be placed in a special jar .... "do not operate heavy machinery or highly electrified equipment" 

These are a BD that fdd grew and he sent me the photos when I bought me seeds .... very special.










.... 



oscaroscar said:


> Lets hope so. If what sensi say about the strain is only half true you'll be in for a treat


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2009)

You trying to kill me im all ready dehydrated from earlier, let me get some fluids back into my body please lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

there's a drink machine in the corner .... I believe the sign says .... HELP YOURSELF .....sorry for Nonethe fukin maid service for the lazy asses of the roomm ..... hahahaha!


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2009)

Does the machine do hot chocolate?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

hahahaha ... now the pansy that cremed his shorts when the coppers showed up want fukin HotChoco .....sorry but ... that's down the hall At the Scottish Burger place.... but we do have a lil'spiced wine .... hahahaha!


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2009)

all gardens need a pansy, Ill gather my skirts and shuffel of down the road for some cocoa, dunt like mixing grape and bud lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

hahahaha .... good one! I sure hope ya come back .... we really like having ya in the room! cherrio now .... bye bye ..... careful now .... here's a small sample of bud for you to take along and share with ur friends ....


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2009)

I got my drink to go. Hope u dont mind. So what happend while i was away, did u clean up the mess after me?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

no ....I made Mikey do that .... for that he getas an extra bowl .... with his dessert tonight.


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> yesssirreee ... this will be placed in a special jar .... "do not operate heavy machinery or highly electrified equipment"
> 
> These are a BD that fdd grew and he sent me the photos when I bought me seeds .... very special.
> 
> ...


pic


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

so so muuch of the weed I have smoked ... is all pretty racy. I haven't had a couchlock in a LONNNgggggg time ... I be looking forward to strapping this bitch on!!~~~~~


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2009)

I much rather a sativa head high but sometimes u just wanna be nailed to the sofa.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

its been many a year since been couchboundedtiedandimmobilized. We'll see if I need it around more and how much to grow. The others that I have underway will give me the balance ... and fo sh*ts'n'giggles .....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 26, 2009)

i flowered all my BD and i regret it.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

hey man ... thnks ..... yea I 've been told its one of those that you should make very effort to keep .... I certainly have great candidates for clones on this girl .... now if she would just show me her junk ...Hahahahaha!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 26, 2009)

i do have seeds left though. they came from the CALI seedbank.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

cool .... I suppose there is an opportunity to fertilize only a selected flower cluster .... and return some seeds to my ban k.... or do you not recommend that?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 26, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> cool .... I suppose there is an opportunity to fertilize only a selected flower cluster .... and return some seeds to my ban k.... or do you not recommend that?


i do it all the time.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2009)

I think I gotta get outta bed earlier tahoe, I'm missing all the action on your thread!! lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

I will have pollen from Chernobyl (Trainwreck X Trinity X Jack the Ripper) and AgentOrange (Orange Velvet X JC x SQ (jtr) ) and possibly from Vortex (Genius X P75 X Romulan X Cindy99)..... in your view would either of those be worth doing an cross with? 


fdd2blk said:


> i do it all the time.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 26, 2009)

use it all. mark the branches. take them out of the room and do one small bud site. use a little paint brush. it doesn't take a lot.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

great thanks .... then that is what I will do ..... the males are looking awesome in their new outdoor home. ..... I try and get some recent pics .... cheers and Really appreciate your help!! Walk on!!~~ 


fdd2blk said:


> use it all. mark the branches. take them out of the room and do one small bud site. use a little paint brush. it doesn't take a lot.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 26, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> One of the other three girls that were just admitted to flowering might be showing male (Vortex).


I finally got a female Vortex on my third try.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

yea ... my vortex looks like might be male ..... I'm still waiting for the DQ and MM to show their junk.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm being hopeful with my DQ#5. It has all the signs of the Cheese. It has double seration, purple stems and the long narrow leaves. West just posted a pic and the leaves look just like mine..... I got a male Snow Dawg also.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

very cool .... I remarked that about my DQ too .... long narrow and very pointy .... I need to look closer for the double serration ... but we'll be waiting and seeing..... thanks for the great feedback ...Walk On!!~~~~


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 26, 2009)

I'll be updating tomorrow night. I have my son and I try to spend all my time with him when he's here. Also Tuesday will be 10 weeks on the first group in flower and they will be coming down. I have one plant that I took a snip off of and was blown away but can't remember which one it was. The others are all different plants. The clones of the good ones will be on the next harvest in 3 weeks....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

do you have a pic of the double serration .... I'm sure I can find ...I just thought I'd ask. I don't think my DQ has it though. I just went and looked. I did see that the MM is a girl .... saw a couple of hairs .... and the vortex ... still inconclusive ..... though I'm still saying male on that one .... the DQ ... not out for a decision .


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 26, 2009)

There are a few in my thread though I'm not sure haw far back you have to look. It's not the only one that has it though. I can't go in to look right now but I will check later on tonight and get back to you.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

no worries ... I have time to go back and look .... thnks


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2009)

heres a cheeses leaf with a few double serations.





heres another>>>>>>>>


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

excellent ..... many thanks ... yea ....from what I looked at A Lower Leaf ... it did not express this characteristic. I will take a closer look when I get another chance .... many thanks west ......appreciate that .... !


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2009)

Also they dont express this on every leaf, it tends to be the big leaves that have it.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

ah ok ....thats good to know ... I'll check later this afternoon and see what I find .....


----------



## Hayduke (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow the BD looks yummy!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

ya no shit huh .... I hope I can make mine look sumthin like that .... but fdd has the skills .... in spades!! I'm looking forward to what this girl might become .... walk on!~


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Jul 26, 2009)

chernoble is trainwreck+trinity+jack the ripper for anyone reading this.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

hey man thanks for theit and the info .... I posted the genetics earlier, and again in post#402 .... sorta wildass outcross with BlackDomina if I decide to seed sumthin .... or a portion thereof .... Walk ing ..On!!~~


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 26, 2009)

hey tahoe. auntys been hiding in the shade of a big coconut tree reading your journal. awesome. falling along.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

many thanks for your visit, and many excellent wishes sent ur way. any aunty of DrG is most welcome in this room. A chair is reserved. so glad you have enjoyed the journey thus far. I am seeing a very green and stanky path forward .... so far so good ...walk on!~~~


lehua96734 said:


> hey tahoe. auntys been hiding in the shade of a big coconut tree reading your journal. awesome. falling along.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't stop by for a day and its moved on 5 pages lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 27, 2009)

hahahaha .... its all part of a very very freakish plan .... to be revealed .... but only at the appropriate time ...mmmwwwaahhhhhhhaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2009)

Thats it hide the evidence in chatter lol. Missinformation is the way for ward and keep em guessing


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 27, 2009)

mindless and mindful chatter all at once ... its even more confused ... excellent Westoie ... many thanks for the brain bump ... hahahaha!


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 27, 2009)

mindless and mindful chatter all at once ... 

*..my life story, hahaha.*
*As for the updated pictures--......and*
*That's it for now..."simply" beautiful.*


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)

simply astonishing .....  yes today is one of those days that should be off kilter on the negative side (if you need to know .... I didn't sleep that well, its grey and raining) ... but for shits and giggles those that control these things, have given me the feeling of a rather heavenly day - light and airy and all fukin like floaty like .... yea I just said that ... you got a problem with dat? hahahaha! Oh wait, that's just my fresh weed crop. Ha ..... and I thought there was some higher power.

Pics - ahh .... yes .... the pics. well we'll all just have to keep our lil'panties on just a bit more this morning .... cuz I ain't waking up the bitches before lights on ...you know how they can be . I know which hills I will die on, and this ain't one of them. They start spitting and cursing and making gestures n'all .... its really quite a sight! hahahaha! So, to be fair to the resin laden, tired, at times cranky and unable to avoid becoming old bitches that WILL get cut DoWn , we'll give them their beauty rest. I'll duck in and scoot about and take some fine photos later. I'll play the role of the crystal fairy ... and sprinkle more frosting around ... fuk that just sounds way too gay .... git the fuk outta my thread ... whew ... that was close.

But hey ... wait, there more. If you call in the next twenty minutes ...... naw I'm just pulling ur leg .... but well ok ... there really is more. I clipped a small floral leaf and took a look under my supernonsophisticated but with its own light scope. I have had no success with this at all in the past. But then Tahoe does seem to have some mental capacity limitations .... he read that you .... well snip a small leaf off  ..... well fukin duh .... who wouldn't thunk of that .... hahahaha. ok so being superstoppid aside, I took a small clip, and too a look without all the earthquaking shaking trying to look through a 60x handheld ... yea what fukin plant are u from that makes you think you can do that? whew ... some people .... hahahaha! Trichs. trichs. trichs everywhere .... mostly still clear. like, maybe 10-20% cloudy ... no amber. If this is representative of the samples I have been sasasasampling (hehehehe) ....oooeeee .... zippy doodle man ..... definitely an activity pot ..... activity with a Braod smile though  ..... I think I'll label the jars with SpeedyGonzales or SpeedRacer ..... oh wait ... I'm gonna leave it still for a bit, right? I did harvest one lower branch day before yesterday that is drying ..... I am looking forward to giving that to the pipe and torch brigade .... and inhaling ....yes inhaling the smoke. I do admit, I inhale.  Till later ...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)

oh ... and I forgot to mention .... my MM does certainly appear to be a femmmm ... this is a very good thing .... my DQ does have the double serration of the UK Cheese .... pics be coming ... gotta finish making my dough first ... hahahaha!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 28, 2009)

Morning buddy!


----------



## cutman (Jul 28, 2009)

looking good ta lets see your colas he he he soon


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)

guten morgan dRg.....so nice to have you in for a visit .... tea? crumpets? bong? 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Morning buddy!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)

will do will do ... 


cutman said:


> looking good ta lets see your colas he he he soon


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll take all 3! Hahaha hope your days better man.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 28, 2009)

Reading your story made me laugh my ass off!! Funny shit tahoe


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 28, 2009)

hey tahoe... since no one else appears to be... I'll watch the door, make sure no other crystal faries get in. I think someone sent for a crystal goblin to come spread some destructively strong thc to the plants. Apparently there was a mix up at the dispatch station and the goblin ended up at some young girls sleepover, scared the crap out of them. And the farie ended up here. Remind me to call them tomorrow and demand our money back... also I prefer tea and a bagel, you got any of them? If not a bong will do just fine


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)

bagels and creme cheese for sure. Fuk I KNEW there was sumthin up ... my spidy sense was tingling ... or was thAt my ninjaturtle sense ... no ...fuk its just my pacemaker acting up again ... hahahaha! Go get our cash back ... we'll spend it on ... let's see ... hmmmm ... let's have a pol .... what should we spend it on .... oh wait ... this is the new century of saving ... ok we'll save it ..... hahahaha! pics have been taken ....now I have to DoKtOR them up so my plants actually look like MJ .. hehehehe!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 28, 2009)

I think I see her panties...


----------



## notoriousb (Jul 28, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


>


Lol dick!!  just give it to us!!!!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)

there shall be no name calling ... hahahaha! they're coming ...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 28, 2009)

Why you gotta tease us like that for tahoe!! Lol!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)

cuz its all part of the freaky plan ....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)

naw ... just giving myself time to rotate and crop the photos, make em smaller so they be easier to upload ..sorry .... I'm just loading up all of em now ....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)

ok .... last four loading up ... I'll have em posting in a lil'bit.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)

sorry folks gotta run and go pick up my son ..... I'll be back in an hour or so ... ENJOY .....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 28, 2009)

Bye . Awesome pics!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 28, 2009)

Some sexy ladiies you got there.
Nice work


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 28, 2009)

lookin good!


----------



## rasclot (Jul 28, 2009)

very nice tahoe mate im lovin those pics makes me droolras


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 28, 2009)

very very nice... how much longer do you expect them to go? Seems as if she wants a week or two more until she finishes. I know nothing of this strain, so I am unsure of the characteristics, just see a lot of white pistils still. Either way you will be enjoying your own buds sooner than I will. +rep for starting early.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)

many thanks everyone. I sincerely appreciate your visits and thoughts. Peace to All.

BH - I'm really not sure. I have been saying a couple more weeks for a ...couple of weeks ... or so it seems ..... but I have no need tpo rush .... and I am willing to give her the time she needs. I still remember fdd finishing off some, can't remember what strain one of his specialities though, raft, hijack or roadtrip .... and he just kept commenting the same thing ... this thing just keeps pumping out new hairs every day, after day after day .... when he finally said .... she's done .... I will just keep an eye on her. As I said this AM in an earlier post, the trich are only now turning cloudy. How long does the shift from Clear to Cloudy to Amber generally take. I have not monitored this in the past and just relied upon my own judgement. Any thoughts?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 28, 2009)

They're really starting to fatten nicely. Good job man


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)

hey oscar .... much appreciate your visit. and thanks for the positive feedback .... I be keeping a close eye now ..... do you have any ideas about the time to progress from clear to cloudy to amber? just curious .... Thanks!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 28, 2009)

I took my last grow early but my previous one it happened almost overnight. it probably depends on the strain. Thats only my opinion


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks man ... I'll keep a close watch. Appreciate the reply. Walk On!!~~~


----------



## Hayduke (Jul 28, 2009)

She looks really good!

My trichs are often at different stages (new ones clear, old ones cloud up a bit) because of this I have harvested with most cloudy, some amber and still some are clear. I think harsher conditions will make them change faster, but this is just a thought.

I checked my K-train last night that should be done Sunday, and in my quick look, could not find a single amber...so I may be in the same boat as you.

Also, I have noticed that they continue to change through drying (hence my thought on bad conditions) So I take this into consideration when I harvest, and cut with only like 10% amber (I need no help with sleep as long as I smoke, generally)


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)

its interesting the breadth of choices by various growers .... you see 80-20 and 70-30 and 60-40 ..... I didn't even bother to look last time .... I'll just keep a close watch .... thanks for sharing your thoughts! Walk on!~~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 28, 2009)

Where the hell you getting your avatars from buddy?? Lmao
they're sweet!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 28, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey oscar .... much appreciate your visit. and thanks for the positive feedback .... I be keeping a close eye now ..... do you have any ideas about the time to progress from clear to cloudy to amber? just curious .... Thanks!!


Have you ever seen Spruce Zeus' thread on ripeness?

I have valued his opinion and respected his grow from when I first started...

check...

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/210501-zeuss-take-harvesting.html


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)

awesome ... thanks Gypsy .... I'll go thru that .... walk on!!~~


GypsyBush said:


> Have you ever seen Spruce Zeus' thread on ripeness?
> 
> I have valued his opinion and respected his grow from when I first started...
> 
> ...


----------



## Hayduke (Jul 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/210501-zeuss-take-harvesting.html


Wow nice. Thanks. "pistils receding back into the buds"! I know I cut a little early, and one of the things I don't like about the way my headband looks is it is very hairy (KT not so much). I got lots of finished bud, so maybe I will wait longer to see them recede!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 28, 2009)

Its hard to be that patient, especially when they "look" ready


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)

hey man ... thanks for your thoughts. yea I appreciated going through that too, swollen calyxes, red hair, receding caylxes, trichome colour, leaves dying off ... the whole package together .... very cool info .... walk on!!~~~


Hayduke said:


> Wow nice. Thanks. "pistils receding back into the buds"! I know I cut a little early, and one of the things I don't like about the way my headband looks is it is very hairy (KT not so much). I got lots of finished bud, so maybe I will wait longer to see them recede!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)

I decided that it would be worthwhile for me to go back to the last time I grew these top44. The seed batch is the same, but thats about it, different seed, different pheno, different growth history .... so what's the comparison? At this point, I'm just trying to remind myself what they looked like when they finished up that time .... and therefore possibly judge a little better when they might be finishing this time. These are three pics of some of the main buds taken off the top44 I last grew and side-by-each with this years .... 

Some these are last years ..... 




















And , this years ...... still waiting ....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 28, 2009)

Damn! Last years looks good! Wasn't around that time to see those sweeties!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)

yea ... it was a fabulousosoooo smoke ..... a perma-smile maker for me .... many thanks for dropping by!!


----------



## riznob10000 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hot damn Tahoe, that's the shit right there!! Mmmmnnnnn......I can almost smell it!!!! Wish I could taste it!! The only thing I might say with your comparison pics is the first ones look like they might have a higher calyx to leaf ratio, but if it's the same strain, maybe the difference is just in the maturity of the buds. Dunno. Either way my friend, I think you've got a winning strain there. Keep it goin!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)

hey man ... many thanks for dropping by ... yea ... I am thinking the same ..... I really just have to wait and let them fill up fully-completely. I just went and took a quick look in the "flesh" and yea ... they now appear very young by comparison ... white hairs and new calyxes popping out all over the place .... I just have to wait ..... I took a refresher in maturity and must remind myself that there are several collaborating factors to help one assess and evaluate maturity - trichomes (clear-cloudy-amber); retreating red hairs, dying leaves, swollen calyxes ..... and in thinking about that I think I might still even have been a little early with last yar's. No matter I enjoyed that smoke for more than a year 


riznob10000 said:


> Hot damn Tahoe, that's the shit right there!! Mmmmnnnnn......I can almost smell it!!!! Wish I could taste it!! The only thing I might say with your comparison pics is the first ones look like they might have a higher calyx to leaf ratio, but if it's the same strain, maybe the difference is just in the maturity of the buds. Dunno. Either way my friend, I think you've got a winning strain there. Keep it goin!!!


----------



## Hayduke (Jul 28, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey man ... many thanks for dropping by ... yea ... I am thinking the same ..... I really just have to wait and let them fill up fully-completely. I just went and took a quick look in the "flesh" and yea ... they now appear very young by comparison ... white hairs and new calyxes popping out all over the place .... I just have to wait ..... I took a refresher in maturity and must remind myself that there are several collaborating factors to help one assess and evaluate maturity - trichomes (clear-cloudy-amber); retreating red hairs, dying leaves, swollen calyxes ..... and in thinking about that I think I might still even have been a little early with last yar's. No matter I enjoyed that smoke for more than a year


Wow...separately this years look much more mature, but compared to last years, there is a big difference.

I also see where maybe the hairs had not retreated enough in last years harvest...very interesting stuff. Thanks Gypsybush for the sprucezeus ripeness link.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)

DITTO MANY THANKS GYPSY 



Hayduke said:


> Thanks Gypsybush for the sprucezeus ripeness link.


----------



## Ray Fox (Jul 28, 2009)

Yo Tahoe, we've got some mutual acquaintances and we like your style sir (aka being high and happy basically 24/7 hahaha ).  Just droppin by to say hi and great grow man!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 29, 2009)

mister Ray .... excellent. Many many thanks for your visit. Please do come back and join us regularly - we're always trying to play some silly games or maybe even turn on someone unexpectedly ... and give them the bumps ...even when its not their birthday, hahahaha! . There are always chairs in the room somewhere to plop down and relax. If there's no room .... well then we'll just have to kick out some of the non=participating patron, now won't we?

Just a little guidance for you, there pop and juice, coffee, tea, cookies over on the corner table. There are also ample tissue boxes around the room for those that need something to tend to outpouring of emotions .... hahahaha .... of varied kind .... still no hot chocolate .... but I think mr.Westie is over that .... he went down the street. We're fixing to set up an espresson bar and serve spiced wine and hot rum toddies as well. Oh and that big friggin looking military fridge over there ... that for the BEER!! hahahaha!

I welcome all comments and questions .... its pretty much whatever you want to make of it .... oh oh oh ... and bongs, pipes and stashes ....MUST be left at the door. We have our own RoomSupply so feel free. The smoke is on the house!!

Walking On!!~~


Ray Fox said:


> Yo Tahoe, we've got some mutual acquaintances and we like your style sir (aka being high and happy basically 24/7 hahaha ).  Just droppin by to say hi and great grow man!


----------



## grow space (Jul 29, 2009)

mmmmm, so tasty pics 4 last year Tahoe.


keep it up....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't know if it just me .... well I know it is not just me .... the top44 girl has sorta stopped drinking .... not entirely ....but certainly slowed down dramatically. It started with yesterdays observation that typical dryness was not achieved in the same time period ...could I be watering more and not realizing it? I don't think so ....but I'm sure I've been wrong before ... hehehehehe.

Anyhow, I am gonna keep tabs on this cuz I can't remember if my girls shutdown like this last time? Could it be that I am in for some other unrelated and mispercieved problem?

And just to keep me guessing, it would seem that the Vortex and the BlackDomina are both looking very ballsy .... fuk thats a whole pak of BD from Sensi into the trash .... what a fukin waste of time I made of that ..... oh well, you play the cards you're dealt .... Walking On!!~~~

And walking straight over to a MissMystery and DairyQueen that might just be the saviours of my soul with aweosme genetics and some luck, I'll have me some very serious buddage.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2009)

what you lose in black domina im sure youll more than make up for in Dairy queen if it lives up to the heritage thats gonna be some serious guarana tahoe man! C99 = racy strong up high and cheese well lol the legend precedes it.....

happy growing man


----------



## Hayduke (Jul 29, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I don't know if it just me .... well I know it is not just me .... the top44 girl has sorta stopped drinking .... not entirely ....but certainly slowed down dramatically. It started with yesterdays observation that typical dryness was not achieved in the same time period ...could I be watering more and not realizing it? I don't think so ....but I'm sure I've been wrong before ... hehehehehe.
> 
> Anyhow, I am gonna keep tabs on this cuz I can't remember if my girls shutdown like this last time? Could it be that I am in for some other unrelated and mispercieved problem?
> 
> ...


Damn sorry about the BD and the vortex. My oldest also slows down drinking, but it seems to be a little cyclical...sometimes another push of new growth pics it back up.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> Damn sorry about the BD and the vortex. My oldest also slows down drinking, but it seems to be a little cyclical...sometimes another push of new growth pics it back up.


Hey man ... thanks for the thoughts and support. I'll be keeping an eye on her, absolutely no other signs ... might just be a stall and then more poundage of the buddage ..... gobage of the resin and stankage of the aire .... hhmmmm.... goood, I'm luvin' it!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 29, 2009)

gotta run ... be back later ... Scotty's gotta go, scotty's gotta go .... scotty don't know ... hahahaha!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 29, 2009)

Subscribed! Looks good !


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 29, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> gotta run ... be back later ... Scotty's gotta go, scotty's gotta go .... scotty don't know ... hahahaha!


 
hahahaahaha

[youtube]0Vyj1C8ogtE[/youtube]


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm dissapointed about the BD, you must f**king gutted


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 29, 2009)

hahahaha ... I was wondering who might know that .... I used to listen to the Sex Pistols and the Ramones, XTC, and I really like Simple Plan, Blink 182, Three Days Grace .... and I guess I like a lot of different music ... I love this song though its so fukin disrespectful its insane ... hahahaha! 


bigtomatofarmer said:


> hahahaahaha
> 
> pretty much ..... ugh! so sad ....
> 
> ...


----------



## Mammath (Jul 29, 2009)

If they are in fact male tahoe will you grow them out to collect pollen to create some crosses?
Can you keep them separated from your other girls?
Would be nice to see a 'Black Queen' or something similar in the future from you.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 29, 2009)

I do have a place ... outdoors (~5km from here - another private residence) .... so I will be doing that ..... I mean growing them out and collecting ..... excellent thought on the Black Queen ..... very cool idea .... 


Mammath said:


> If they are in fact male tahoe will you grow them out to collect pollen to create some crosses?
> Can you keep them separated from your other girls?
> Would be nice to see a 'Black Queen' or something similar in the future from you.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 30, 2009)

apparently there is a SensiSeed BlackQueen .... looks pretty special ... 

The BD and Vortex are for sure males, the MissMystery is for sure femm and the DQ is actually still not showing me her junk.

So I would like to grow those two out for sure. But my "alternate" home for them does not have room. I have to see how long I can hold off and possibly harvest the Chernobyl and AgentOrange to make room for the other two males, otherwise I just gonna have to chop them .... boy sure glad I bought them SensiSeed BD's .....6 autokilled by Tahoe, and 4 males in a row. hahaha! what a fukin joke. WattEv. Lots of good on the plate and looking forward ....

I cut another branch to hang dry. The branch from a few days back is a good smoke, and a decent high but nuthin to write home about (so why you telling us then Tahoe ....?). Anyhow, the girl continues to pack on the weight ..... and calyxes swelling, still whitehairs poppin out .... just keep watching I suppose .... she's on straight water and light molasses .....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 30, 2009)

well I'm probably totally over doing it here, but its been all of a couple of days, and I thought I'd grab some comparison photos ... I am fairly certain that these pics are of the identical bud, and from sorta the same angle, and lighting. One taken on the 28 and these on the 30th. The phattening is phattening and phatteningly obvious to this phatssoluver. Whew ... I haven't smoke a jay in a while ...always pipe ... and I am spinning right about .... NOW! ..... so, a bud pic and a supercrop pic of each to compare the change in two days .... I'm STILL FRIGGIN WAITING ...... yes I will do what I know I should ... hahaha and there be another opportunity to Walk On Folks ...... Enjoy !!~~~~~


EDIT: I been playing with these photos trying to get them comparable sizes but it won't cooperate with me and I'm just too stoned .... it'll have to be this way ....


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 30, 2009)

fanfuckintastic


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 30, 2009)

Those fucking Vortex man..... I think theyre prone to it. Sucks about your BD I was looking forward to watching that one. I looked at those seeds before I went with TGA.


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 30, 2009)

I LIKE IT FROSTaY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

many thanks tomateo tomato how ever you want to say it o ..... 


bigtomatofarmer said:


> fanfuckintastic


yea .... only one Vortex for me but u've certainly had your share ... and he BD ...yes that is an enormous disappointment ... walking on! But I am MOST pumped about the DQ and the Lil'MissMystery .... they will both do me proud I am sure ..... 


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Those fucking Vortex man..... I think they're prone to it. Sucks about your BD I was looking forward to watching that one. I looked at those seeds before I went with TGA.


flying high highfly ... many thanks for the visit. and a FrOsTayyy it shall be! Walking On!!~~ 


HIGHFLY said:


> I LIKE IT FROSTaY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 31, 2009)

Damn tahoe those are lookin danky man.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2009)

i want it all.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

I'll bring some down with me when I visit in a couple of weeks ..... won't be properly cured but what the hay .... walk on!!~~ but no you can't have it all .... 


fdd2blk said:


> i want it all.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I'll bring some down with me when I visit in a couple of weeks ..... won't be properly cured but what the hay .... walk on!!~~ but no you can't have it all ....


bring all of it, please.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

Morning tahoe... Looks nice!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

otherwise, my key to the gate will not work oic ... friggin blackmail .... hahahaha!


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 31, 2009)

Sounds like smoke signals going to be coming out FDD pad.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

Ahahahahaha that's funny shit boss... It's gonna be saying..S.O.S. Hahaha


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

max. altitude achieved ... abort ..... abort ..... abort ......


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2009)

"need help. Send cookies."


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

AhahahaAHAhahahaha


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

cookies .... how'bout spore prints? hahahaha! oh ... they can't really help ... I won't bother .... 


fdd2blk said:


> "need help. Send cookies."


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 31, 2009)

Did somebody say cookies.
[youtube]54_NJVoBHmA[/youtube]


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

hahahahaha .... good one! I love that movie ... fukin hilarious!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

so with the Top44 girl at 61 days today since start of 12-12 and progressing well and approaching the finish line, maybe I can pay a little more attention to the other girls ..... These other girls have been in the BBox for a week and a half ... after 5 weeks of vegeing. These are the MissMystery and DairyQueen variants of our beloved Cannabis cross. MM is looking more indica, and DQ has the earmark of the cheese and strong sativa expressions. I have shuffled the males to the back of the BBox and brought the girls forward where there is a little more space. So some pictures. They are first of the MM, then the DQ and then the main cola of the top44 just for the helluvit.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2009)

the DQ looks like it has a lot of sativa in it.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 31, 2009)

Looking good Tahoe


----------



## well grow (Jul 31, 2009)

Mmmmmmmm she looks good enupgh to eat Tahoe, not long till choppy choppy time  out.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

sweet!! nice tahoe!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

yes it really does, and the double serration of the UK cheese. She was VERY compact just up until a couple of days ago ..... and she shot up like a rocket ....but I think has slowed down ... or so I think. I swear to god the cheesey smell is already in the BBox but it's gotta be too early .... it is VERY distinctive .... or I have a deep mouse in the corner of my BBox and I don't know it ... hahahaha! 


fdd2blk said:


> the DQ looks like it has a lot of sativa in it.


thanks for visiting man !!


oscaroscar said:


> Looking good Tahoe


choppy choppy time is coming for sure .... thanks for your visit!


well grow said:


> Mmmmmmmm she looks good enupgh to eat Tahoe, not long till choppy choppy time  out.


'preciate the visit dRg ..... these next ones are gonna be fun too .... walk on!~~ 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> sweet!! nice tahoe!


----------



## mr west (Jul 31, 2009)

loving the yunguns tahoe mate, not in a gary glitter way you do understand lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

I do understand ... and the girls welcome your respect of their junk ...hahahaha!!!!! many thanks for your visit ....


----------



## mr west (Jul 31, 2009)

always worth popping in to see ur lovelys Tahoe. I love the way seed plants grow, did u take any cuts of the DQ?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

no .... I just don't have the space ..... I'm really just not set up for that. I have a pkg of seeds though ....so that time will come .... whaddaya think of her ....has she stretched out? in a bad way?


----------



## mr west (Jul 31, 2009)

well its to be expected for plants to stretch wen u take 6hrs of light away from them jus like that, they proably say wtf has happend to the summer? lol they get shorter every year lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

hahahahaha .... too funny ... maybe dq will still be a manherb .... usually though the later ones are fem .... but this is so sativa like ...and therefore slower/later ... maybe I just have another fukin manherb ....


----------



## mr west (Jul 31, 2009)

nah man herbs show within a week normaly in my experiance lol but yeah till u see buddage its up in the air, boys always trick me with a hair followed bal a nut lol. Gals make u wait and test ya, we love it lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

hahaha .... like a lady said to me the other day .... we have this control...have always had it.... and always will have it ..... get over it .... now let's git to business at hand (so to speak)... hahahahaha! 

so the smell .... its almost rancid like.....of is this my top44 thats starting to smell that deep ...?


----------



## mr west (Jul 31, 2009)

so the smell .... its almost rancid like.....of is this my top44 thats starting to smell that deep ...?

thats almost as helpfull as me saying it tastes fizzy lmao>>>>cheese


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

hahahahaha .... fuk I really mo lame sometimes .. .what the fuck do you mean .... you don't fukin understand ....like a deep smell ..... hahahaha .... fuk me .... ok ..ok ..ok ..how cn I descriobe it .... it smells rather cheesey like a good blue cheese ... thick and heavy ...?


----------



## mr west (Jul 31, 2009)

Full bodied, chunky, enveloping and such i get ya no. Now I can go to bed with a clear mind lol.:Z


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

nite nite sweet dreams .... and molest your partner .... in the nicest of ways of course.... LOL!


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 31, 2009)

I love molesting my wife.lol


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 31, 2009)

lol strange convo so interesting


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> I love molesting my wife.lol


i do too.


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 31, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i do too.


Hey wait a minute.LMAO


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

hahahahha ..... BuStEDD !!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 31, 2009)

u kno wat i love beating my wife http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xv2akge3KvU


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

highflier .... hahahahaha ..... fukin wow ... haven't seen that before .... hahahahaha! If there are those that are offended by my avatar and my references to hot sticky buns ... I 'm in deep shit with that one!! LOL!


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 31, 2009)

Your avatar is bomb dude.
If she was naked some girls might be offended.
She is hot and clothed.


----------



## Mammath (Jul 31, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Your avatar is bomb dude.
> If she was naked some girls might be offended.
> She is hot and clothed.


Hehe... I'm offended at the fact that there seems to be an 'excess' of clothing lol... but I'm male lol.
Not enough to disinterest me though 
I like it when there's a little left to the imagination.

...hot dames and good weed, tahoe's got it all!


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 31, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Your avatar is bomb dude.
> If she was naked some girls might be offended.
> She is hot and clothed.


 *Naked or not, it doesn't offend me. Busty Dusty is going to be looking for a reduction in the near future...mark my words. *


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 1, 2009)

I frickin told my sister not to where that outfit in public....

Little attention whore...


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

not for long .... 


bossman88188 said:


> Your avatar is bomb dude.
> If she was naked some girls might be offended.
> She is hot and clothed.


u came along just in time, already said ... not for long .... hahahaha!


Mammath said:


> Hehe... I'm offended at the fact that there seems to be an 'excess' of clothing lol... but I'm male lol.
> Not enough to disinterest me though
> I like it when there's a little left to the imagination.
> 
> ...hot dames and good weed, tahoe's got it all!


hahahaha .... so totally true. I went out with a lady some months back that had a reduction as a youngster and then re-augmented in her thirities .... pssssstttt .... not sure what's after that? hahahaha!


Babs34 said:


> *Naked or not, it doesn't offend me. Busty Dusty is going to be looking for a reduction in the near future...mark my words. *


sister ? ... ah ... uhhhmmm ..... sorry ...bye. 


bigjesse1922 said:


> I frickin told my sister not to where that outfit in public....
> 
> Little attention whore...


and for some VERY odd and silly reason .... this morning ..... I came across this ...... this is the stuff I grew up to ..... hokey as hell but wow ...the mid is amazing at dusting off ole tales of yore ... hahahaha!

[youtube]gB_9fDuJmag[/youtube]


----------



## Fennimore (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey, your plants are so nice looking! Great job with those! And, they are almost done too!! YAY!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

hey man ... thanks for stopping on by ..... the one (a top 44 strain) is almost done. I have two other fems that are just starting their flowering .... DQ (UK Cheese x C99) and my mystery girl that I have kept secret just for fun .... As she develops we'll see what secrets she has to show us! LOL!!~~ Walking On!!~~~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 1, 2009)

Morning tahoe! How's it hanging today buddy?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

to the left this morning .... its a SAturday. I'm thinking that's pretty normal ... though I am particularly happy this morning .... not exactly sure why .. other than ... I got good weed, and life is simple .... hahahaha!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 1, 2009)

Ahahaha. Mines hanging RIGHT. Hahaha. Or should I say straight.....up! Ahahahahaha 
lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 1, 2009)

Any new pics?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

hahahaha .... mine might be left .... but its still straight .... hanging straight ... ok ... now we're gettin into TMI ...TMI .... Back away from the computer ... LOL!!!!


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Ahahaha. Mines hanging RIGHT. Hahaha. Or should I say straight.....up! Ahahahahaha
> lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

sorry man ... prolly not till tomorrow night ... got house guests till then .... gave them there watering/feeding and locked up the cab - prolly won't even open it until tomorrow night ... I LIKE surprising myself ever now and then .... hahaha! 


oscaroscar said:


> Any new pics?


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> to the left this morning .... its a SAturday. I'm thinking that's pretty normal ... though I am particularly happy this morning .... not exactly sure why .. other than ... I got good weed, and life is simple .... hahahaha!



You may of stumbeled onto the key to contentment lol.kiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-ass


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

the multiple ass-kissing is the answer ... holy crap ... no wonder I keep fighting upstream and against the sharks ....


----------



## Boulderheads (Aug 1, 2009)

hey tahoe I know you love scrambling up crazy slag fields, but do you do much mountain biking at all. I just got re interested in the sport about a year ago. Reason i ask is becuz a Specialized vendor came thru my town this weekend and were letting people demo bikes. I haven't ridden a proper mountain bike since they started adding all these amazing components. I was blow away at how well the bike handled, under my inexperienced guidance none the less. I fell in love with a StumpJumper today, just wanted to know if you knew much about these new bikes. Hope you had a great day. I sure did! peace my man


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

hey man ... yea I used to ride a bike as a kid all the time. even did some road riding like overnighting during my teens ..... actually - sidebar - funny story ...... the first time I ever tried pot .... I was at a private boarding school and wrote home to my friend .....his parents read the mail ..... eeee ghhhaaadddd! ..... anyways, I was instructed to no longer write letters to my friend .... and then in the summer when we planed our bike trip .... his parent took me aside and said ... so you of course do not have any of THAT with you .... of course no sir ..... hahahahaha .... 

back to the topic .... I bought a great MTB in the early 80's and road a bit but pretty light hearted. Then last year I bought a used DeVinci Cameleon .....and I found out exactly what ur talking about .... amizing astounding performance and ease of operation .... so now ... I do MRB in Kananaskis country .... lliterally hundreds of miles of trails ... its totally world class!! Ride On!!~~~

BTW - I totally luv for friggin dog in the avatar ... I love dogs ....


----------



## Boulderheads (Aug 1, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> BTW - I totally luv for friggin dog in the avatar ... I love dogs ....


Thanks bro, he is my youngest. I have 3 of them, they keep me super busy, but I love it. That is a great story. Sometimes it just take a memory job to bring back those wonderful first time memories. As for your moutainbike adventures, it sounds like you can literally ride for weeks out there. Sounds awesome bro, keep on tearing it up!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

thanks ... three huh ... that would be another piece'a'heaven for me ... yea ... ain't it frickin amazing ... little packets of energy them memories are and one of my mostro-wonders of all time is .... thoughts, experiences and memories are not physical entities, where and how are they stored if they are truly just packages of energy? 


Boulderheads said:


> Thanks bro, he is my youngest. I have 3 of them, they keep me super busy, but I love it. That is a great story. Sometimes it just take a memory job to bring back those wonderful first time memories. As for your moutainbike adventures, it sounds like you can literally ride for weeks out there. Sounds awesome bro, keep on tearing it up!!


----------



## Boulderheads (Aug 1, 2009)

electrical synapses firing in just the right order to draw these stored images or "memories" run through them so fast it becomes like a movie or "thoughts" just my 2 cents on that issue. but never the less truely amazing what our brains can do with a little electricity. Like the way you think bro!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

hahahaha .... all a little confuzzling at times .... so u live in the countgryside with ur dogs?


----------



## Boulderheads (Aug 1, 2009)

Not quite the countryside. it is close by, but I live in a college town. working on another degree right now. But I have lotsa room to play nearby. Good thing about being near a college campus in the mountains. Lotsa room to run around on. I am hoping to make the move west in a couple years. Just gotta finish off this degree and get a year or two of work experience under my belt, then its off to the west for me... plus my state has some wacky views on MJ right now...last thing I need


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

interesting man .... thanks for sharing... mind me asking what subject/discipline? tough market for u folks now for sure ... and likely will be for some time though I don't suppose you need to hear that .... iwht some flexibility, and good initiative, there will be lots of work ... just not much in the Us ... or so many people think .... for every thousand opinions, there's a thousand more in opposition ... hahahaha!


----------



## Boulderheads (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah it sure is a tough market. Completed my undergrad back in 2008 in business. Kept my bar tending job until my drunk owner fired me for being smarter than him(that may sound very arrogant to say, but it is the only reason I can think of, I never showed up late or called off.... filled in for many shifts on multiple occasions, never written up for anything). Anyways, it came as a blessing in disguise. I was able to continue collecting unemployment while i started going back to school at the beginning of May. I felt like a bum being on it, but it will ultimately lead me to be a more productive member of society, so I guess it's justified. Anyway... back to what I am studying.. the program is called Instructional Technology... so far I am taking Instructional Design courses and Authoring courses. The Instructional Design is focused on the design of instructional materials( I know that sounds redundant) but it is much harder than you may initially think to design instruction from the beginning to the end. My project was teaching people how to compost their dogs poop so it stayed outta the landfill. I think all my documents for the course is close to 150 pages that I wrote. The authoring course teaches us how to design things in Flash and how to read and write Action script 3.0 A huge turn-on for me was the possibilty to work from a remote connection via the web. Nothing like working in your birthday suit in the comfort of your own home.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

ah man ... sorry to hear bout that .... as I get older ... I'm finding the fairness factor is a little failing in it realities .... been through a few to many re-engineered jobs and one thing I cannot do for the life of me is kiss ass .... my failing ...

Use the system in a manner that a benefit is achieved and its all worth it ... no matter what anyone else might think .... back to the fairness thing ... no one ... and I do mean no one .. is looking out for YOUR best interest except you. That might sound selfish ... but it is not ... it is actually selfless .... 

well it seems like with some patience and innovation you found another track thats working. Good on ya. That's what its all about ... find a flow that fits ... and go with it .... little else matters .... I wish ya all the best my man .... (btw - I think I get the instructional writing thing .... and really, if its a path that works for you, thats all that matters) .... Walking On!!~~



Boulderheads said:


> Yeah it sure is a tough market. Completed my undergrad back in 2008 in business. Kept my bar tending job until my drunk owner fired me for being smarter than him(that may sound very arrogant to say, but it is the only reason I can think of, I never showed up late or called off.... filled in for many shifts on multiple occasions, never written up for anything). Anyways, it came as a blessing in disguise. I was able to continue collecting unemployment while i started going back to school at the beginning of May. I felt like a bum being on it, but it will ultimately lead me to be a more productive member of society, so I guess it's justified. Anyway... back to what I am studying.. the program is called Instructional Technology... so far I am taking Instructional Design courses and Authoring courses. The Instructional Design is focused on the design of instructional materials( I know that sounds redundant) but it is much harder than you may initially think to design instruction from the beginning to the end. My project was teaching people how to compost their dogs poop so it stayed outta the landfill. I think all my documents for the course is close to 150 pages that I wrote. The authoring course teaches us how to design things in Flash and how to read and write Action script 3.0 A huge turn-on for me was the possibilty to work from a remote connection via the web. Nothing like working in your birthday suit in the comfort of your own home.


----------



## Boulderheads (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks Tahoe. Those are some great words of wisdom my friend. And you are right, that no one is ever looking out for your best interests besides yourself and maybe your mother.. haha. I am one of those people that will just use what I am giving to make a better situation. I don't dwell on what I have lost or what was left behind, but what new and exciting challenges I am about to face with the new unknown. I would rather attack a new and possibly scary situation, than give myself time to feel bad about what happened. I guess I live life like a dog.. and rightfully so, I have had 10 since I was a kid. "When life hands you adversity, think like a pooch...if you can't eat it or hump it, piss on it and walk away" And I am "Walking On".....


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

you got me smiling my man ..... you have found a path .... don't be afraid of when it changes. Invite the change. Explore it for what it might offer. Remian open to new interpretations of the same thing. And above all else, be grateful for what you have, because in the blink of an eye, without fairness, it can be taken away. Walking On!!~~~~


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2009)

you are a wise old owl tahoe, your posts make me chuckle, sometimes its like my head on coke and all drunk .... all over the shop but with soime sort of meaning peaking out .

twitching on......


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2009)

Even a broken clock is right twice a day lool


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 2, 2009)

Thats my dog Tahoe its a 3 legged west highland white terrier, Just thought i'd share


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2009)

hehehe looks a nice doggy kind face dirty feet lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 2, 2009)

He's only got 3 dirty feet lol. he is also a lazy little turd. shit! I just realised i shoulda called him Fred coz he's a westy


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2009)

lol thats almost worth getting a westie to call him fred or rose lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm off to get another lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2009)

you gonna call it after the west faimly??


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 2, 2009)

I'll get a female and change the name of that one, so i'll have Fred and rose lol. I sky+ed a 3 part documentary about them but i ain't watched it yet


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2009)

kool, I aint got a subscription to sky anymore but still gota a sky box but its not sky plus and it keeps flashing up to change the viewing card its a nightmare lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 2, 2009)

Mine does that, I got it for the cricket but once thats over i'll drop it down to the basic package


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2009)

We've seen the dug now lets see the nugs> Pic request BUMP/\/\/\/\/\


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 2, 2009)

the midnight chatter of dogs and tv boxes ... hahaha /.... glad the room is a sweet place ta hang .... but we must move onto the BBox for the really interesting info. I looked in quickly yesterday, before lights out and gave her another substantial drink (water + molasses [light]). Then this morning before lights on and some general peace and quiet in the house, I snuck in some photos .... she still is growing like a screaming banshee ..... and although some evidence of slowing down ..... slowing down is not finished ...but still in the "finishing" component of the phase. SH*te ...... so what we have here .... as in previous photos ..... the main cola and some of the side buds and some perspective with a regular sized flashlight .... how much longer? I can see this biting into my travel plans ....


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2009)

dammmmn good looking colas.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 2, 2009)

thanks man ... that means a lot coming from you .... I really appreciate the thoughts .... I am SO F'ing stoked on this plant ... what a fun grow she is !!

EDIT - btw - that glass marble is so mezmerizing to me .... it reminds of the begining on the first Men in Black movie ... I luv that start ...


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 2, 2009)

Damn tahos those are huge nice job bro.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 2, 2009)

thanks bossman .... much appreciate the visit and comments .... I had to bring out a couple of garden stakes to suppport the outer branches .... they're getting a lil'weighty ... hahahaha! and Oh the other thing ... the smell has gone from a strong citrus to a more sour stanky smell ..... what does that mean to anyone who might know? cuz .... it is not sumthin I am familiar with? thoughts? Walking On!!~~ *****pssssstttttt ..... I can't wait to smoke this ...... *********


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2009)

hot daaamn tahoe the yeild is going to be exceptional! truly beautious


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 2, 2009)

many many thanks for your visit man. beautious ... fuk bin yeas since I heard that ... do I know you from like ok so 35 years ago ... hahahaha! I thought I recognized that awesome dogboxerguin .... hahahah! in the tux no less!! LOL!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2009)

hahah man in another life maybe?!?! 

beauuuuuuuuuutious!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 2, 2009)

the budface thing is pretty cool ... I just might have to dump the hot sweaty body (and a heavily beating heart amongst other natural processes) for a brazilian trimmed stanky sticky bud ...?

Oh wait that belong in the Sex or Bud/Weed thread ... LOL!


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 2, 2009)

I have not heard of smells changeing that dranaticilly.
I wondering whatthe flavor is going to be like.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

Morning tahoe! Pics look hella good


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 2, 2009)

In the words of Bart Simpson "AYE CARUMBA"


----------



## ivydupree (Aug 2, 2009)

ill looking plants! congrats!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 2, 2009)

the last batch which I believe I harvested a lil'early .... was quite citrony ...and slight but sweetness as well. It'll be interesting to see the difference. And I suppose there is the potential for the additional uvb light energy making some difference too. and the fact I had my co2 working properly, but in general this grow, with the exception of a potentially fatal nutrient burn early on .... has gone pretty smooth. I'll have to keep track of the changing smell, unless its all in my mind ... now fuk that ain't ever gonna happen huh?!!~~~


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 2, 2009)

many many thanks peoples ... the room is enjoying the traffic and all the great energy here .... We have a special delivery coming next week, hopefully early ... but I wanna introduce you all to somethin callled Pisco Sours .... or maybe some of you know it ... ?? 

Regardless, its a benefit coming into the room because we have such a fukin great community here ... 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Morning tahoe! Pics look hella good





oscaroscar said:


> In the words of Bart Simpson "AYE CARUMBA"





ivydupree said:


> ill looking plants! congrats!


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 2, 2009)

I am excited.
Cant wait to see the new girls.
Keep up the green work bro.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 2, 2009)

As some of you might remember I am also a complete fanatic about exotic cars - vintage and historic as well as any new crop emerging super-hyper cars (like this past week's release of the all-new Ferrari 458 Italia). And I follow this stuff religiously ... obsessively some might say ... but then I would have to kill them so ... their species will perish ... eventually ... hahahaha. Anyhow, a bit ago, Lamborghini released a special edition of the Gallardo in honour of their Test Driver of the last 40 years - Valentino Balboni. Its a nice piece mostly nuthin special ...* until you reach 2:05 of the video - then listen to what he says .... you have to feel ... you have to hear without your ears ..... you have to see without your eyes* ..... NOW that's connecting with your inner soul. And the person that can do that day in day out .... wow ... what a peaceful, serene and blissful place that is ...  then again ... maybe that's what driving Lamborghini's your entire professional life does for your soul and your spirit... hahahah!








[youtube]1KStbXLVxy8[/youtube]


----------



## heftamga (Aug 2, 2009)

i wouldn't mind being a test driver by lamborghini.
anytime.
some kickass buds you got there a page back.
congrats.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 2, 2009)

yea that would be a sweet life .... though like anything else, turning your hobby into your full time job doesn't work either .... its all about balance  ...... and many thanks on the bud thoughts ... much appreciated. Walking On!!~~


heftamga said:


> i wouldn't mind being a test driver by lamborghini.
> anytime.
> some kickass buds you got there a page back.
> congrats.


----------



## grow space (Aug 2, 2009)

Loving the pics Tahoe...
Yep, lamborghini is all about power in such a beautiful,graceful shape.




keep it up bro...


----------



## lehua96734 (Aug 2, 2009)

aloha and good morning Tahoe. frickin' CHOISE!!! gotta post some of those pictures on the Dr.s thread, bragging rights. great job,lucky 'oe(lucky you)!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2009)

awww that baby lamb is almost as cute as your 44 tahoe lol


----------



## cutman (Aug 2, 2009)

hey ta looks like your in the right place cruz is a good guy to be friends with. very smart, iv learned alot from him, he a good friend. and a hell of a grower. grow good and smoke well talk at ya later


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 2, 2009)

many thanks man ... I love taking pics ... anywhere, and everywhere. I'm sure I drive my kids nuts ... but my dad drove me nuts so I come by it honestly !! LOL! Yes there is an open reservation for my Gallardo LP560-4.... however, the reservation has yet to be filled. I am a VERY patient person. LOL! 


grow space said:


> Loving the pics Tahoe...
> Yep, lamborghini is all about power in such a beautiful,graceful shape.
> keep it up bro...


lucky 'oe ... and I read ... lucky hoe! .,...and then I said ... dear girl you hardly know me !!~~~~ LOL!!! many thanks and heartfelt warm wishes back at ya!!


lehua96734 said:


> aloha and good morning Tahoe. frickin' CHOISE!!! gotta post some of those pictures on the Dr.s thread, bragging rights. great job,lucky 'oe(lucky you)!!


hahahahaha ... ur killing me ... no, really you are KILLING me .... get off my chest .... ur killing me .... please help ... LOL!!~~ 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> awww that baby lamb is almost as cute as your 44 tahoe lol


many thanks ... I am enjoying this path .... simple and gratifying. Made by choice. To align with what's important (to me and those around me). Peace. Walking On 'n Walking Tall. 


cutman said:


> hey ta looks like your in the right place cruz is a good guy to be friends with. very smart, iv learned alot from him, he a good friend. and a hell of a grower. grow good and smoke well talk at ya later


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Mammath (Aug 2, 2009)

Lookin mighty fine. Superb in fact.
How long to go? Couple of weeks? 

I've seen a few strains that just never stop producing new stigma.
Sometimes you just gotta say it's done and chop 'em.
Looks like she's still building some nice rope like towers though.

Lovely looking plant mate.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

lOve the bump Tahoe!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 2, 2009)

many thanks for your visit and kind words. I remember similar situations for others ... the girls just kept cranking it out .... and like you said you finally have to chop it. I am intending on traveling in the relatively near future and had not expected to still be in the non-chopped scenario ... hahahaha! The most I will leave them in likely another 10 days .... cuz I really want to be traveling by then for sure if not sooner. I expect that even if I chopped her now I would not be disappointed ... fuk ... that ain't possible with this girl ... she's under promised and over delivered on this grow for sure!!! Thanks again Mammath ... 


Mammath said:


> Lookin mighty fine. Superb in fact.
> How long to go? Couple of weeks?
> 
> I've seen a few strains that just never stop producing new stigma.
> ...


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 2, 2009)

hey there Hare Doktare .... missed seeing ur comment duck in behind my reply to Mammath .. many thanks for the visit. I took another branch tonight. This has turned into a little of an experiment ... testing the bud from "along" the way to maturity .... sorta fun actually .... and I must admit that this is a very pleasing high .... very pleasing indeed. Walk on!!~~~ (pssstttt ..... yes I am actually trawling for the grammah poleece .... they like these waters, right?)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

Hahahahha..


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 2, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey there Hare Doktare .... missed seeing ur comment duck in behind my reply to Mammath .. many thanks for the visit. I took another branch tonight. This has turned into a little of an experiment ... testing the bud from "along" the way to maturity .... sorta fun actually .... and I must admit that this is a very pleasing high .... very pleasing indeed. Walk on!!~~~ (pssstttt ..... yes I am actually trawling for the grammah poleece .... they like these waters, right?)


I hope English is not your native language...hehehe

I am @ 64 days also...the tops have hairs receding back into the buds with the lower buds still foxtailing a little with big white hairs. She started to through out bananas yesterday and if it gets too much I will not see her get much older...previously had done this @ 7 weeks and again @ 9. Did not see the week 7 (Headband did though right on schedule) I thought the trait was going away...temps have been high in the early light on (our evening) and may have been a factor.

I think I read that Hijack never stops with the new pistils...and just from memory they look similar (sure I'll get slammed for that one)


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 3, 2009)

badass Tahoe.......what r u growing in , one of those cabnets?


----------



## twisted lemon (Aug 3, 2009)

good day to you tahoe, you have come a long way, your grows are getting better and better and thats saying something.
this has been a very enjoyable thread, with all the light hearted banter mixed with generous amounts of help and information, a bloddy good read i say !


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hell yeah man this is some gorgeous stuff! Excellent bud to leaf ratio, dense, compact, complete forming main cola suggesting near perfect manicuring....I could go on and on!

Very awesome! I have been reading this thread and learning alot from you throughout this grow! There is some sifting to do, sure....

But it's worth it for *SURE! *Keep it up and best wishes and positive vibes for your harvest as it approaches!


tahoe58 said:


>


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 3, 2009)

Daz wat im waiting for right now my buds to look nice and frosty like a god damn christmas tree


----------



## Mammath (Aug 3, 2009)

Mary Jane on display! Clap ya hands! Sing it! Altogether now!  

The view is great over here tahoe


----------



## mr west (Aug 3, 2009)

even better from the floor looking up lol. Managed to jump on this fast moving merry go round, had to take a run up. Now im here and bedazzeled by the funky skunky sparkely twinkels.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 3, 2009)

That thing doesn't look like its even starting to slow down. I thought the whole point of top44 was that it finished quick i.e. 44 days, you should sue 'em for false advertising lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 3, 2009)

hahahaha ... you really do not want to know .... hahahaha! good luck with you efforts. thanks for dropping in 'n'visitin .... I had thought it was hijack too .... interesting huh? (I really doubt there is any even slight relation) 


Hayduke said:


> I hope English is not your native language...hehehe
> 
> I am @ 64 days also...the tops have hairs receding back into the buds with the lower buds still foxtailing a little with big white hairs. She started to through out bananas yesterday and if it gets too much I will not see her get much older...previously had done this @ 7 weeks and again @ 9. Did not see the week 7 (Headband did though right on schedule) I thought the trait was going away...temps have been high in the early light on (our evening) and may have been a factor.
> 
> I think I read that Hijack never stops with the new pistils...and just from memory they look similar (sure I'll get slammed for that one)


hey man thanks for stopping by. Yea its one of those BloomBox's from Vancouver (BC NortherLights). Fabulous n'fully hardcore plug'n'play. Wonderful folk they are. Right and proper in there business management, and customer service. No I don't work from them. They dun me right. I give back. maybe one of these days I'll actually figure out the hydro component and further imrpove my results, but I really just do like the soil. 


MyGTO2007 said:


> badass Tahoe.......what r u growing in , one of those cabnets?


many thanks for kind and thoughtful words. Most appreciated. I am here for the joy of it. 


twisted lemon said:


> good day to you tahoe, you have come a long way, your grows are getting better and better and thats saying something.
> this has been a very enjoyable thread, with all the light hearted banter mixed with generous amounts of help and information, a bloddy good read i say !


excellent man, thanks for dropping by - and for your wishes. It is great to hear of the value you receive from the site .... its the first mj soite I joined and the community is second to none. 


bigjesse1922 said:


> Hell yeah man this is some gorgeous stuff! Excellent bud to leaf ratio, dense, compact, complete forming main cola suggesting near perfect manicuring....I could go on and on!
> 
> Very awesome! I have been reading this thread and learning alot from you throughout this grow! There is some sifting to do, sure....
> 
> But it's worth it for *SURE! *Keep it up and best wishes and positive vibes for your harvest as it approaches!


hahahahahahaha! you gave me my first laugh this morning .... like a god dam christmas tree ...listen to me fur crissakes! hahahahahaha luvin'it! 


HIGHFLY said:


> Daz wat im waiting for right now my buds to look nice and frosty like a god damn christmas tree


many many thanks to the originator of the Equus Phallus Monstros . hahahahaha! 


Mammath said:


> Mary Jane on display! Clap ya hands! Sing it! Altogether now!
> 
> The view is great over here tahoe


and to my literary genius colleague, ACROSS da pond no less, and I'm sure VERY close to ..ahh ...hmmmm... Cambridge, yes of course. wait, possibly Oxford? yes, maybe Oxford. Listen to the slight gargle inflection in how he pronounces his ... ah .. hmmm .... k's. yes the k's, that's it ... its Oxford. Ok...dumbass, now that we've figured that out, now what ... nuthin man nuthin, it's all groovy ..... it's all part the plan man .... thanks Austin ...


mr west said:


> even better from the floor looking up lol. Managed to jump on this fast moving merry go round, had to take a run up. Now im here and bedazzeled by the funky skunky sparkely twinkels.


----------



## mr west (Aug 3, 2009)

and to my literary genius colleague, ACROSS da pond no less, and I'm sure VERY close to ..ahh ...hmmmm... Cambridge, yes of course. wait, possibly Oxford? yes, maybe Oxford. Listen to the slight gargle inflection in how he pronounces his ... ah .. hmmm .... k's. yes the k's, that's it ... its Oxford. Ok...dumbass, now that we've figured that out, now what ... nuthin man nuthin, it's all groovy ..part the man man .... thanks Austin......


actualy closer to cambridge than oxford. Im in the county with no city lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 3, 2009)

The county with no city? you got me there. Is it rutland? the smallest county


----------



## mr west (Aug 3, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> The county with no city? you got me there. Is it rutland? the smallest county



no not too far off tho lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 3, 2009)

here here to the bitch .... she's down a few now actually ... yea I bin pilferin'er ....she's so sweet .... takes it like the grand bitch she can be.  a lil'mo maturity and some proper curing and I do believe we have weed. And weed to spare considering my lightweight classification ... hahahaha! and oh for the MM and DQ to cum .... whatthefukutalkingbout .... thatswhatthefukimtalkingbout ..... this could get more than a lil'interesting hahahaha!


ok ... so this is my severed limb .... I mean harvested branch ..... 







top bud







and the top bud







and the smaller middle popcorn bud ....


----------



## mr west (Aug 3, 2009)

lol, Accidently on purpose? So how long u gonna dry the sample limb? Looks fukin tatsey


----------



## Babs34 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Morning.....*
*Wherever the hell you are, Babs will travel.*
*I'm queen (bitch) of taking the tasters.*
*I'll let ya know when it's at its peak. *


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 3, 2009)

Are you remembering the weights of your "samples" so you know the total yeild?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 3, 2009)

Westy ... dry ... yea they fukin dry under my torch ... and I inhale deeply ... hahahah ..... j/k .... and I'm sure its Oxford ... listen to the inflection, man .... I know it ANYWHERE ... ahahaha!!

hey Oscar, the weight of my taken yields? ... its tough to measure the weight of the smoke coming out of my lungs ... but I'm working on it .... hahahaha j/k ..... I guess I just really don't care about yields as long as I NEVER run out ... hahahahaha! that would be a VERY nasty scene .... hahahahaha! yes yes bvery nasty .. let's not go there ... .even in the imagineray world.

Babs ... I'm already waiting by the front door ... hahahaha! welcome, please come in ... shoes can go in the closet ... here's a complimentary blunt ... I mean chocolate .. hahahaha!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 3, 2009)

Morning tahoe!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 3, 2009)

DocG .... excellent to see you this morning .... and the world according to Hawaii this morning is .... pleasant as usual I suspect?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 3, 2009)

As you SUSPECT... All is good


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 3, 2009)

excellent ... the balance remains .... its time to scramble another mountain today I do believe. Trading this morning was a slice of the good cake ..... Walking On!!~~~~


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 3, 2009)

fdd naps ...right? and look at his plants. I'm gonna go try that ... hahahah! ..... I'll go take a look at my plants again AFTER I nap ... and report back .... waiting on pin'n'needles I'm sure ...


----------



## mr west (Aug 3, 2009)

I thought u was gonna go climb a mountain lol?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 3, 2009)

hahahahah tricked myself on that one .... but not u misterwesty ....not u, the sharptack of the bunch .... the weather turned ugly ... its 10C and raining/ ....not my kinda hiking weather

So my naps are 15-20 minutes ... fdd's are 4 hrs .... my plants are .like yea .... conservatively maybe possibly only gonna reach 6.25% of his .... and that's the sad mathematical truth ... hahahaha!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 3, 2009)

Ya gotta speak in terms of degrees F tahoe, don't know C to well!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 3, 2009)

hahahaha ... so like 55F ...... no worries .... I love the rain .... gotta transport the "guys" over to their new home until it is time for their ceremonial castration ....and offering to the GanjAGawdS .... then I can re-arrange the femmms ... I had surely expected to be rid of the top44 biatch by now ....but hey ... the more she gives, the more I'll take.....we're well beyond breakin even at this point so .... pour on the ggravy!! Walk on!!~~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 3, 2009)

&#57671;&#58169;I'm just eating breakfast right now under the &#58119;&#58119; trees


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 3, 2009)

special ....excellent and thanks for sharing that .... I can feel the breeze ... tropical Hawaiian breeze ... that would be awesome!! thanks man .. you took me away from the rain there for a bit ... LOL! but then I would probably miss out one the great soup I'm having for lunch ... hahaha!


----------



## riznob10000 (Aug 3, 2009)

Mmmmmm...................soup! I like some vegtable beef with a couple shots of Frank's hot sauce in it...............aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

What's up with your weather Tahoe? What continent are you on anyway? I sure wish I could have a little of your rain right now my friend, then you could have it all back in September!!

I'm gonna go have a hot cinnamon roll now..........


----------



## mr west (Aug 3, 2009)

Its beer o'clock me thinks lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hahahahah tricked myself on that one .... but not u misterwesty ....not u, the sharptack of the bunch .... the weather turned ugly ... its 10C and raining/ ....not my kinda hiking weather
> 
> So my naps are 15-20 minutes ... fdd's are 4 hrs .... my plants are .like yea .... conservatively maybe possibly only gonna reach 6.25% of his .... and that's the sad mathematical truth ... hahahaha!



smoke more indica.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 3, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> here here to the bitch .... she's down a few now actually ... yea I bin pilferin'er ....she's so sweet .... takes it like the grand bitch she can be.  a lil'mo maturity and some proper curing and I do believe we have weed. And weed to spare considering my lightweight classification ... hahahaha! and oh for the MM and DQ to cum .... whatthefukutalkingbout .... thatswhatthefukimtalkingbout ..... this could get more than a lil'interesting hahahaha!
> 
> 
> ok ... so this is my severed limb .... I mean harvested branch .....
> ...


Time to play puff puff pass..... that bitch over here. Looking good enough to, well you know the rest.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 3, 2009)

yes 5oclock for sure .... I do believe I can finish that sentence ... unless I forget of course .... which is entirely possible ... considering ... aaaaaaawwwww shhaaaaadddduppp! (in the best YosemiteSam screech) ..... 

friggin luv cinnamon buns ... there's a story with that one ...

westy .... its gotta be 420 time right? what's ur favorite brownpop ? English I do suppose?

hahahah .... fdd ... yea ... you do have the solution .... and to that ..... I can thanks 6 MALE BlackDomina for STILL not seeing any lights on ... 

Maybe MM will be indicaishicalilmore? (fukinAstilllookingforthegrammahpoleece)


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 3, 2009)

oh and westy I think asked about drying them and I made some wise ass comment back ... reality? yea I'm using a fan, and the daytime heat to dry it .... that one branch actually has some really nice bud on it .... I'm looking forward to that branch, as it is anotehr few days older again .... mmmm....when's the "perfect" time?


----------



## DaGambler (Aug 4, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I'm looking forward to that branch, as it is anotehr few days older again .... mmmm....when's the "perfect" time?


after a slow dry (7-14 days) ... and then letting it sit for maybe another month in a sealed place. probably not what you wanted to hear  but its like fine wine and gets better with some age.

she's a beauty, for sure. i guess you have a couple more behind her ... ('fraid i only made it back a dozen pages). Could you possibly offer a re-hash of ur current setup as well as possibly prognosticating on what the future may hold? It would be hard to believe that she was grown under a 400w HPS... so i'm sure i've missed something.
.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 4, 2009)

greetings and welcome to the room DG - glad to have you come by. That Giirl (Top 44 strain), she is a muthabiatch or was her sister ...... and so far ... this girl just keeps swelling. I do not know if she will ever stop ..... and I really want her to finish.

Setup - BloomBox (Steel cabinet with two chambers - vege and flower) Vege side has 200W CFL. Flower side has 400W Artemis Son Agro HPS.

Ventilation is from a variety of fans. one in the vege room. one in the flower room. The HPS is seperated by a sheet of glass, and the heat is exhausted with one intake and one exhaust fan for light compartment.

Fully integrated electronics for full hydro operation ..... but I grow in soil, because I like soil. Maybe some day I will utilize the hydro compnent to this contraption.

The BBox as I refer to it has fully integrated CO2 injection .... that is designed to maintain 1600ppm (ambient 300-400ppm). Never measured , but you can hear it release and shut off about every 15-20 minutes .... a 20lb tank last 4-6 weeks.

This time around I also added 2 x 160W SolarGlo (Hagen Exo-Terra). They apparently have be designed to mimic the sun .... I read that their uvb output was very good.

I veged that maturing girl for 26 days .... and she's been in the flower chamber for 64 days today .... she showed pistils at about 7-10 days into flower. So she's about 54-57 days flower right now. I have no idea how long she will go. I remember som other growers have certain strains that just seem to go on forever cranking out more and more calyxes and pistils .... but there's gotta be some point when she stops. Heaven knows when that will be.

I use 2 gal pots. I think they are a suitable compromise between larger and more root mass and space restrictions. The soil I use is premium garden store potting soil. Its not great .... but it seems to work well. I do not add or amerliorate it with any supplements. The nutes I use are Advanced Nutiriet SensiBloom Part A and B. I also have VoodooJuice which has been added in the last couple of weeks. I also use molasses at 1 tablespoon per gallon. In previous grows I have used up to 3 tablespoons per gallon.

My temps have been generally 70-85F though some extremes have occured. I have had grows go from like 50-95F. The humidity has generally been 40-50% again with some days beyond those extremes.

I use tap water into gallon jugs that generally sit open for 24+ hrs to release the chlorine. I water as much as is needed. It generally reaches a max of three waterings a day during full on flowering growth ..... except when they start to slow down at the end. If there was one thing that I am going to change .... it that. I want to use water from a groundwater well or rainfall - from preferably my new home in the country. Some alternative (untril then) still has to be chosen. I see too much evidence of "salts" during the course of the grow.

I've tried to cover off the details ... I hope this gives you some of what you are after. Just let me know what I might have missed. Thanks again for dropping by. 



DaGambler said:


> after a slow dry (7-14 days) ... and then letting it sit for maybe another month in a sealed place. probably not what you wanted to hear  but its like fine wine and gets better with some age.
> 
> she's a beauty, for sure. i guess you have a couple more behind her ... ('fraid i only made it back a dozen pages). Could you possibly offer a re-hash of ur current setup as well as possibly prognosticating on what the future may hold? It would be hard to believe that she was grown under a 400w HPS... so i'm sure i've missed something.
> .


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 4, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I water as much as is needed. It generally reaches a max of three waterings a day during full on flowering growth ..... except when they start to slow down at the end. If there was one thing that I am going to change .... it that. I want to use water from a groundwater well or rainfall - from preferably my new home in the country. Some alternative (untril then) still has to be chosen. I see too much evidence of "salts" during the course of the grow.QUOTE]
> 
> Wow. I may be way under watering. Do you give them a good soak or do you just give them a measured amount like 8 or 16 oz? I use the window boxes and put one quart every other day. I've been using the water I'm getting from my dehumidifier. I used rainwater on a previous grow and think it was better and I had better results. It is just hard to gather it without the new neighbors wondering why I'm hauling in buckets of rain water to my house. When I get my own place I will have a rainwater collection system with an underground tank that can pump right to the grow.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Aug 4, 2009)

Subscribed


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 4, 2009)

welcome back her YGF ..... the room is pleased to have you in our midst! Walk on!!~~~


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 4, 2009)

each watering is reasonably substantial. I'm thinking a litre or so each? I dunno, I really don't measure. I pour on top of the soil and it pools .... the rate at which it declines is a measure of dryness. The pots also stand in dishes and I fill that to the brim as well. So each watering is a splash across the top to pooling, and filling the bottom saucertray.

I'll try and get a decent pic of my DQ for you today too ... and the MissMystery as well. 


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> tahoe58 said:
> 
> 
> > I water as much as is needed. It generally reaches a max of three waterings a day during full on flowering growth ..... except when they start to slow down at the end. If there was one thing that I am going to change .... it that. I want to use water from a groundwater well or rainfall - from preferably my new home in the country. Some alternative (untril then) still has to be chosen. I see too much evidence of "salts" during the course of the grow.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

Morning buddy!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 4, 2009)

greetings and thanks for dropping in ..... we have again cool temps (55F) and rain ... pretty ugly ... but warm in here ... how's u?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

Good my friend&#57409;ahahahaha

irs gonba bw a nucw day..... Grammah police~ LOL hahaha


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 4, 2009)

hahahaha .... I can't even figure that out ... but then I'm pretty friggin stoned too ....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

It's gonna be a nice day


----------



## DaGambler (Aug 4, 2009)

A very comprehensive review. Those Bloom Boxes sound pretty complete. For convention i think people usually refer to the number of days that there plant has been in flower starting from the day that they went to 12/12. I'm guessing thats the length of time indicated by a strains 'flowering time'. But if she's still producing flowers, not to mention trichomes, i'd be hard pressed to hurry her along.

You only really missed one thing... A prognostication. I'm sure this setup affords you an ample supply of herb. Will you continue on in this fashion for a time? Any changes to the setup or the strain selection beyond possibly going hydro in the BB?

Any recent pics of the Op in it's entirety?

May your path wind ever downhill.
.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 4, 2009)

Many thanks for the thoughtful reply.

The circumstances as they are now will remain for the foreseeable future. I really only need to grow about once a year. As this is generous for my own needs.

I bred and raised horses in a former life and seek the country again. My hope is that by next year a combination of factors will lead me to purchase said country property in time to do the Monstro-Sativa-Gro-Afuera 


DaGambler said:


> A very comprehensive review. Those Bloom Boxes sound pretty complete. For convention i think people usually refer to the number of days that there plant has been in flower starting from the day that they went to 12/12. I'm guessing thats the length of time indicated by a strains 'flowering time'. But if she's still producing flowers, not to mention trichomes, i'd be hard pressed to hurry her along.
> 
> You only really missed one thing... A prognostication. I'm sure this setup affords you an ample supply of herb. Will you continue on in this fashion for a time? Any changes to the setup or the strain selection beyond possibly going hydro in the BB?
> 
> ...


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 4, 2009)

The fans keep whirring, the lights keep burning, the water keeps running .... the CO2 keeps venting. The plants keep growing. 

The Top 44 and her sibling MissMystery.

The Top 44 colas and buds

The MissMystery girl and closeup.

And lastly, the DairyQueen. This plant shot to the moon after being very compact from 5 weeks vegeing under 200W CFL. You can even see it now, the lower three nodes comprise about 6", while the upper three nodes comprise like 18"!! This girl has very nice symmetrical structure, long and lanky side branches, and really pointy leaf new growth .... they are two weeks in the flower room but this girl really hasn't fully exposed herself yet so I guess I should be a lil'careful in my trumpeting her being femmm n'all.

Enjoy the show!!

(OKAY ... so I'm gonna reenter the pics ... sorry for the inconvenience folks!!)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

Awesome!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 4, 2009)

hey there DrG ..... thanks for dropping by ....  yea I be a happy farmer!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 4, 2009)

For some reason I cant load them up to see them.....?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 4, 2009)

hey man .. u can't see the photos? 


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> For some reason I cant load them up to see them.....?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

Morse code baby!!! It's catching on faster than I ever expected!!! Ahahahaha

lmao!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

I can't see em either!! Lmao!&#58386;&#58386;&#58386;


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 4, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> The fans keep whirring, the lights keep burning, the water keeps running .... the CO2 keeps venting. The plants keep growing.
> 
> The Top 44 and her sibling MissMystery.
> 
> ...


I was looking for the show and nothing but red x's


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

&#58163;&#58163;&#58163;&#57857;&#58163;&#58163;&#58163;ya giving me a good laugh tahoe,,, for awhile there,,, I thought I was the only one who couldn't see them!! Classic....lmao


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 4, 2009)

shit ....whaddI do ... I can see em .... 
I guess I got a electronic gremlin of monstro proportions!! I'll try and figure this out ... but .... I wouldn't count on it ....


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 4, 2009)

hey thanks .... small scale homegrown with a twist..... 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 4, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


>


Wow very sativa huh? Look at those leaves and the stretch! And sturdy stems to hold all the nugz


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 4, 2009)

hey GC many thanks for your visit and thought. This is the first plant like this that I have grown so a new journey for me for sure. Thanks again!


Green Cross said:


> Wow very sativa huh? Look at those leaves and the stretch! And sturdy stems to hold all the nugz


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 4, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


>


Those are monsters! Are you trying to put me to shame! LOL

Fine grow


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 4, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey GC many thanks for your visit and thought. This is the first plant like this that I have grown so a new journey for me for sure. Thanks again!


Are you going to LST it or something? I mean these plants scare me lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 4, 2009)

holy crap GC .... thanks so much .... I''m really just trying to grow some homesmoke ..... I like my beer, I like my wine ..... I reallly really really like fine fine wine. I think I'm gonna develop a taste for sweet frosty weed. 


Green Cross said:


> Those are monsters! Are you trying to put me to shame! LOL
> 
> Fine grow


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 4, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> holy crap GC .... thanks so much .... I''m really just trying to grow some homesmoke ..... I like my beer, I like my wine ..... I reallly really really like fine fine wine. I think I'm gonna develop a taste for sweet frosty weed.


 Trophy buds and beer is nice LOL


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 4, 2009)

could pull together a darn right story around that couldn't ya ?! Hahahahaha!


----------



## Your Grandfather (Aug 4, 2009)

Miss Mystery def looks like a little girl to me...but then again *This is my opinion and I could be wrong* 

BTW, you do wield a great cam.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 4, 2009)

hey there man .. ain't that BBOx the real schnitzle ... hahahaha! many thanks for your visit and the photos compliment - I luv takin pics - drive everyone nuts ..... hahahahaha!! Walk on!!~~


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 4, 2009)

yes very nice plants u got dere tahoe gonna be a hella ofa hearvest


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 4, 2009)

highfly ... thanks for your thoughts .... I am looking forward to what the new girls might bring now as well. Thanks again! Walking On!!~~~


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 4, 2009)

That top 44 is looking really pretty. Have you started the flush on her yet?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm still lurking and enjoying your grow Tahoe. If you like good wine at affordable prices I've got one word for you: Costco. They might be one of the largest wholesalers of wine and have an awesome selection and prices that can't be beat. Not sure what you're into, but a great full bodied red wine at a good price that will impress any wino's at a party is Ghost Pines Merlot. They also have a good Cab. The Merlot is a luscious, full bodied wine that will handily beat many Cabs in a blind tasting. And it's only about $14.00. Finally, a good daily red wine is Menage Trois. Cool name and pretty tasty. I can usually find it at Costco, or on sale for around $8.00. Cheers.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Aug 4, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey there man .. ain't that BBOx the real schnitzle ... Walk on!!~~


Schnitzle ain't the word, awesome is more like it. 

Have you changed the bulb yet? What brand do you have in there?

You keep these types of grows going and I'll kiss-ass


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 5, 2009)

That DQ is gonna be a monster, Great pics and grow, keep it up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2009)

the DQ's are going to be real lanky dames i bet, double to triple when they flip! awesome T


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2009)

Loving the bud porn and picis of plants, one question tho, has the DQ shown any skirts yet?


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 5, 2009)

yo T....been a long time my friend.......but I see all is well and that bloom box is still doing you proud I!! Loving your work!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 5, 2009)

Much better my friend. Wow do those look sativa. My cheese doesn't have 11 finger leaves that's for sure. Is that a Cindy trait?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 5, 2009)

many thanks ... I started with water/molasses (very light) only a couple of days ago .... suggestions? thanks again for your visit and thoughts! 


SpruceZeus said:


> That top 44 is looking really pretty. Have you started the flush on her yet?


excellent info, appreciate the sharing ... walk on!~ 


pabloesqobar said:


> I'm still lurking and enjoying your grow Tahoe. If you like good wine at affordable prices I've got one word for you: Costco. They might be one of the largest wholesalers of wine and have an awesome selection and prices that can't be beat. Not sure what you're into, but a great full bodied red wine at a good price that will impress any wino's at a party is Ghost Pines Merlot. They also have a good Cab. The Merlot is a luscious, full bodied wine that will handily beat many Cabs in a blind tasting. And it's only about $14.00. Finally, a good daily red wine is Menage Trois. Cool name and pretty tasty. I can usually find it at Costco, or on sale for around $8.00. Cheers.


hey buddy thnks ..... great to have ya com'n by. bulb is still the same (used Nov-Apr last year, and now a few months too?) it is an Artemis SonAgro HPS 400W. the UVB bulbs are Hagen/Exo-Terra SolarGlo 160W (and they are on for 6 hours per day) . Walk ing On!!~~  BTW - no ass kissing allowed ... hahahaha!


Your Grandfather said:


> Schnitzle ain't the word, awesome is more like it.
> 
> Have you changed the bulb yet? What brand do you have in there?
> 
> You keep these types of grows going and I'll kiss-ass


thanks man .... I like her a lot ....


oscaroscar said:


> That DQ is gonna be a monster, Great pics and grow, keep it up


gonnna be a blast to watch her grow up ... yeeehhaaawwww!!~~ 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> the DQ's are going to be real lanky dames i bet, double to triple when they flip! awesome T


the skirts have not exposed therir nethers quiote yet .... I could still be made a fool of with her turning huh?!!~~~ let's not go there! 


mr west said:


> Loving the bud porn and picis of plants, one question tho, has the DQ shown any skirts yet?


hey there ho there ... so good to see you here ... excellent man .... and thanks for the props.


SnowWhite said:


> yo T....been a long time my friend.......but I see all is well and that bloom box is still doing you proud I!! Loving your work!


I've always wanted to grow c99 but didn't get around to it ... so this was a great find when I came across it .... I am looking forward to the surprises she might be hiding ... LOL! Walk On!!~~~ 


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Much better my friend. Wow do those look sativa. My cheese doesn't have 11 finger leaves that's for sure. Is that a Cindy trait?


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2009)

fingers crossed foir the girl fairy to do her job propper on th DQ


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 5, 2009)

hey there senor west ... many thanks ... I maybe go check .... all well wishes most appreciated. Walk On!!~~


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 5, 2009)

So some where in these threads I talked about liking my beer and my wine. Well today ..... I had a treat ..... a beer treat. An S.O.B. for real, hahahahahaha! What a great beer. And it came with a bowl of great chili too. But then again .... I was pretty great high too .... so maybe it was all a dream during one of my naps?


----------



## Your Grandfather (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah, it all was a dream.

Dream #9

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUFfJgQCi8Q


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 5, 2009)

Dream #9 in District #9 ..... maybe That's what the movie should be about?


----------



## Your Grandfather (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok, my dear friend....here's your organic question o' the week....well okay, technically 2 questions, but you can consider it as one.

What is the following and do you think it is good for an organic grow?

nutrients in 100 gm (3.5 oz):


Carbohydrates - 82.4 gm
Sugars - 82.12 gm 
Dietary fiber - 0.2 gm 
Protein - 0.3 gm 
Water - 17.10 gm 
Riboflavin (Vitamin B2) - 0.038 mg 
Niacin (Vitamin B3) - 0.121 mg
Pantothenic Acid (Vitamin B5) - 0.068 mg 
Vitamin B6 - 0.024 mg
Folate (Vitamin B9) - 2 &#956;g 
Vitamin C - 0.5 mg
Calcium - 6 mg 
Iron - 0.42 mg 
Magnesium - 2 mg 
Phosphorus - 4 mg 
Potassium - 52 mg 
Sodium - 4 mg
Zinc - 0.22 mg 
Energy - 300 kcal (1270 kJ)


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 5, 2009)

just gimme a sec ... I gonna go ask my plants? .... I haven't asked them in a while and ya know how the kids likes and dislikes change ..... b.r.b. .......


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 5, 2009)

they said, wait ... no fats .... its got NO fats?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 5, 2009)

And they're worried about compaction, I mean really, with only 0.2gm of dietary fibre .... this is really not going to work at all.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Aug 5, 2009)

Nope...nothing fattening, maybe some sugars in there.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Aug 5, 2009)

So, 'fore I call it a day....if I gave you a glass of this and you said 'WTF is this?' and I said (see above)....wouldya use it as a nute?.....good day, I'm out


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 5, 2009)

out out out ... but wait .... there's more .... *I just checked my girlies .... squeezed them a bit, herre and there, and then went like holy fuk?! The DQ has little white hairs. We got ourselves a DQ femm .... this is VERY good news* .... but .... but back to the topic at hand.

Ok so that mix above, a nute? I'm thinking it's like honey? I like the results I am getting with molasses (some people say it is a good source of micronutirents) .... but can't see why honey shouldn't work. The argument is that complex sugars/carbohydrates are not readily available as nutrients to plant roots, but the counter argument is that they foster the developmnet of a highly suitable microenvironment where theese are used thereby providing the nutrients to the plant indirectly.


----------



## heftamga (Aug 5, 2009)

hey tahoe, whats up?
i have a question: i have bought me a cup of molasses syrup today.
what's the correct dosage & how often do you apply it & or do you flush with it?
just new to this and hope you can help out.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 5, 2009)

hey man no worries, ask away. I does 1 tablespoon per gallon. I use my nutes/molasses water every other watering ... the water for the finishing girl has no other nutes. My last grow I used up to three tablespoons per gallon and I believe pretty much watering with nutes etc. every time . I think it really has a lot to do with the plant. And each plant and each set of grow circumstances is unique. Conceptually, you dose in some (maybe relatively safe) proportion, then possibly increasing until you see potential overdosage, always watching the performance of the plant and back off from that. I dunno, I sort feel my way along .... what I really want is some supersilverhaze.


----------



## heftamga (Aug 5, 2009)

many thanks for your quick reply & for the good set of info you gave me there.
supersilverhaze ha? yumyum anytime.


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 6, 2009)

yeah man....super silver haze is the shit! My fav strain from The Netherlands, I posted some back to myself last time I was over there. I have always been put off growing it due to long flowering time, but I can't resist anymore, so I ordered some SSH (5 fem seeds) last week. 3 have been germed and are just breaking the soil today. Along with 3 Trainwreck and 3 Blue Cheese. Going for a bit of variety this time!


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2009)

Congrats on the DQ showing her skirts, lets hope its not a tricky bitch and grow a bollock right behinde the pistil, my diesel lowryders tricked me like that. Im sure shes all woman man.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Aug 6, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> Ok so that mix above, a nute? I'm thinking it's like honey?


*Ding *Ding *Ding *Ding

We have a weiner, Ladies and Gentlemen.

Freakin Tahoe figured it out. - Honey.

Yeah man, we use molasses which got me to thinking, whilst watching a bee outside that maybe honey might have a similar beneficial effect.

What thinks you?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 6, 2009)

no worries. glad to be able to help. good luck with your efforts. 


heftamga said:


> many thanks for your quick reply & for the good set of info you gave me there.
> supersilverhaze ha? yumyum anytime.


hey there SW, long time huh?? so good to have you on into the room. Grab a comfy chair ... we got lots to show you. SSH is gopnna be likely my first BIG outdoor grow ... hopefully next year. Walk on!!~~


SnowWhite said:


> yeah man....super silver haze is the shit! My fav strain from The Netherlands, I posted some back to myself last time I was over there. I have always been put off growing it due to long flowering time, but I can't resist anymore, so I ordered some SSH (5 fem seeds) last week. 3 have been germed and are just breaking the soil today. Along with 3 Trainwreck and 3 Blue Cheese. Going for a bit of variety this time!


yessirree ... keeping vigilant ... don't need none o'dat flippin' stuff and changing junk n'all. Walk On!!~~


mr west said:


> Congrats on the DQ showing her skirts, lets hope its not a tricky bitch and grow a bollock right behinde the pistil, my diesel lowryders tricked me like that. Im sure shes all woman man.


hahahahaha .... ur funny. I haven't thought about it, but will. Glad to have you back on the beat! Walk on!!~~~~


Your Grandfather said:


> *Ding *Ding *Ding *Ding
> 
> We have a weiner, Ladies and Gentlemen.
> 
> ...


----------



## notoriousb (Aug 6, 2009)

Your Grandfather said:


> *Ding *Ding *Ding *Ding
> 
> We have a weiner, Ladies and Gentlemen.
> 
> ...


an old og grower was mentioning that honey is absorbed better than the molasses because it more naturally occurs than molasses. I can see how that could be true, but just like with most of these old growers, once theyre stuck in their ways they'll probably never change.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 6, 2009)

yes, it continues ..... I guess I am starting to see less dramatic change and now maybe just more swelling. The eruption of white hairs also seems to have slowed down. Thirst is tempered but still there. Pure water and a very light molasses for feeding at the moment. about a litre or less per day now.

     This is the main cola and a cropped closeup. Still watching and still waiting. 

One thought aside - this cola is dense as dense can be. What kind of precautions should I take to ensure the drying/curing is successful? Many thanks in advance of your feedback!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 6, 2009)

looks super frosty man!!! nice!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 6, 2009)

looks like an easy trim too!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 6, 2009)

thanks man .... always appreciate your visit to the room. any thoughts on drying .... do I dismantle her ... and make sure she dries evenly and thoroughly ... or just leave dry as one big honking bud ... do I use a fruit dehyrdrator? just wondering?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 6, 2009)

I'll PM you


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 6, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> thanks man .... always appreciate your visit to the room. any thoughts on drying .... do I dismantle her ... and make sure she dries evenly and thoroughly ... or just leave dry as one big honking bud ... do I use a fruit dehyrdrator? just wondering?


IMO, dry whole and SLOW If the humidity is above 60% add a little fan indirectly.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 6, 2009)

hey thanks for your thoughts. I have typical ambient RH of 40-50% 


Hayduke said:


> IMO, dry whole and SLOW If the humidity is above 60% add a little fan indirectly.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 6, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> IMO, dry whole and SLOW If the humidity is above 60% add a little fan indirectly.


looks real frosty and ready to smoke,lol, i have fishing line stretched across a room and i jus line them up jus hangin to dry ,5 days avg . gives me good enuff taste, tho long curing is better but timely, weex maybe,.i'd say dry in dark room.and smoke,lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 6, 2009)

thanks man ..... I don't think I'll be leaving her much longer ... but we'll see. Thanks for the visit!! Walk On!!~~


----------



## DaGambler (Aug 6, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> One thought aside - this cola is dense as dense can be. What kind of precautions should I take to ensure the drying/curing is successful? Many thanks in advance of your feedback!


if ur worried at all about any of it drying properly theres a pretty fool-proof way that i like;

strip all fan leaves while she's still standing in her pot. anything not covered in trichomes. on smaller branches/colas just place the base of the branch between ur middle and ring fingers with ur palm facing up. Squeeze ur palm-up vulcan fingers together and slide ur hand up the branch popping off all the buds. Use scissors to individually snip off larger buds and colas.

place 50-70 grams of buds into an open paper lunch sack. place said sack on a shelf (wire or 'open-weave') in a room that is temperature and humidity controlled. Humidity less than 60 percent with approx. 50 percent preferred. Temperatures 70 or higher, with higher temperatures drying more quickly.

placing twice that much weight in the bag will cause the buds to dry in maybe 8-10 days instead of 4-6. More buds will also mean that you will have to 'toss' the buds moving center buds to the outside or top of the sack every other day.

weigh an empty lunch sack (7.7 grams) then add ur material... and weigh again (57.7 grams). 1/4 of the weight is what u r shooting for.... so when the bag weighs 20.2 grams (50 grams of material devided by 4 equals 12.5 + the bag weight of 7.7) ... then ur weed is almost completely dry. If the bag weighs 22 or 23 grams or more then you can fold the top of the bag over to significantly slow the drying process and effect more of a cure. I like to dry to a gram less than the 1/4 weight and then immediately seal it up in plastic bag snugging it all together. Any moisture will then even out. After a few days re-open the bag. If it feels bendy or the center of the bag seems cooler to the touch... then you know you'll want to loose another gram or more, so at least leave the bag open for awhile.

SIMPLIFIED VERSION:  :

put it in a paper bag till its 1/4 the weight. throw the shit in a plastic bag and smoke the hell out of it.

.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 6, 2009)

thanks man ....appreciate the effort to put the lonmg AND the short version .... all very excellent! Walk On!!~~~~


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 6, 2009)

yeah T, nice man! SSH outside, love it! They will be MASSIVE!!

V happy to be here following along with your grows. I was stoked when I came back to RIU and found you had a grow on again. Really enjoyed your first bloom box grow before you went off on ya travels.

Gonna be starting a diary again in the next few days myself, hope to see you on board.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yup, I was gone pretty much a year. It fels good to be back at it. As for ur grow, I'll be there ... you count on it ..... thanks for the invite .... and many thanks for the visit. Its been a grand day and I'm looking forward to a quiet evening .... Walk on!!~~ 


SnowWhite said:


> yeah T, nice man! SSH outside, love it! They will be MASSIVE!!
> 
> V happy to be here following along with your grows. I was stoked when I came back to RIU and found you had a grow on again. Really enjoyed your first bloom box grow before you went off on ya travels.
> 
> Gonna be starting a diary again in the next few days myself, hope to see you on board.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 6, 2009)

then wen my weed is 95% dry i put it in the deep freezer,keeps it fresh tasting and lose no weight .


----------



## Your Grandfather (Aug 6, 2009)

notoriousb said:


> an old og grower was mentioning that honey is absorbed better than the molasses because it more naturally occurs than molasses. I can see how that could be true, but just like with most of these old growers, once theyre stuck in their ways they'll probably never change.


hey, hey, HEY....careful there sonny boy


----------



## Your Grandfather (Aug 6, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> One thought aside - this cola is dense as dense can be. What kind of precautions should I take to ensure the drying/curing is successful? Many thanks in advance of your feedback!


Air flow and or low humidity


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 6, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> thanks man .... always appreciate your visit to the room. any thoughts on drying .... do I dismantle her ... and make sure she dries evenly and thoroughly ... or just leave dry as one big honking bud ... do I use a fruit dehyrdrator? just wondering?


First comment here. Great grow. But do not use a dehydrator on that bud. I have dehydrated a lot of bud recently. It works fine for drying quick nugs to test the potency of the plant, but it ruins the taste and makes it a super harsh smoke. Also tends to over dry the bud making it crumble between your fingers. If you decide to dehydrate bud, I have found through much testing that letting it go at 90-95F for 24 hours does it the best. Any higher heat seems to greatly effect the potency. Hope this helps. And again, fantastic grow.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 6, 2009)

I forgot to ask, Did you notice if the UVB light helped out? I was looking in to adding a couple bulbs to my setup, but still was unsure if it was worth it. Also, If you get a chance, check out my grow. Working hard and always looking for good input. Keep up the good work. Here's the link:
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/221184-balls-out-first-grow-whie.html


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 6, 2009)

great man .... appreciate the visit, and the compliments. As well, your thoughts on the drying. I was just seeing this big cola as being difficult to dry because it is so dense? but then maybe its not that big a problem. It should work out fine. I am still expecting to leave her standing for a few more days and maybe a week, not sure. Just keep watching, one of these days she'll feel ready. thanks again. Walk On!~~~~


Integra21 said:


> First comment here. Great grow. But do not use a dehydrator on that bud. I have dehydrated a lot of bud recently. It works fine for drying quick nugs to test the potency of the plant, but it ruins the taste and makes it a super harsh smoke. Also tends to over dry the bud making it crumble between your fingers. If you decide to dehydrate bud, I have found through much testing that letting it go at 90-95F for 24 hours does it the best. Any higher heat seems to greatly effect the potency. Hope this helps. And again, fantastic grow.


----------



## slipperyP (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice looking...Its almost smoking time....

I saw an interesting tidbit in last months high times....Canada literally means Canabis


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 7, 2009)

It be getting there ... I am a little at a loss at to exactly when to say nuf'is'nuf .... but day by day still for now .... 

Re: Naming of Canada .... not my recollection?

The origin of the name "Canada" comes from the expedition of explorer Jacques Cartier up the St. Lawrence River in 1535. The Iroquois pointing out the route to the village of Stadacona, the future site of Quebec City, used the word "kanata," the Huron-Iroquois word for village. Jacques Cartier used the word Canada to refer to both the settlement of Stadacona and the land surrounding it subject to Chief Donnacona.


slipperyP said:


> Nice looking...Its almost smoking time....
> 
> I saw an interesting tidbit in last months high times....Canada literally means Canabis


----------



## mr west (Aug 7, 2009)

did u see my hog tied bitch safari mix plant?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 7, 2009)

that I have missed, my bad .... I will have to go out an check said hog-bound-biatch .... Walk on!!~~


----------



## mr west (Aug 7, 2009)

sorry for jus askin on ur thread, sometimes wen im stoned I lose the art of being social lol. Also im better at appologising than suggesting lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 7, 2009)

hahahaha .... no worries ..... all good!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 7, 2009)

tick-tock-tick-tock-tick-tock-tick-tock-tick-tock-tick-tock ...... geezzsshhhhh ..... this girl, she gonna take foreva! Walk ing On!!~~


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 7, 2009)

Welcome to my nightmare .... ok not really, but I still like Alice Cooper of yore .... 

[youtube]71hVIGjvuVY[/youtube]

Ok, so what we're really here for (...well I guess I'm really only speaking for myself .... ), another slide show, a continuation of the Top44 bitch that just keeps chugging it !! And pumping out the volume ....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 7, 2009)

KiLLeR monstrofrostiness!!! monstrogooeyness indeed my friend


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 7, 2009)

hahahaha ... many grand thank yous to you and your doctoredness .... cheers man ... its gonna be a wickedsmoke ..... Walking On!!~~~~~


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 7, 2009)

[youtube]cMxASjxRk1w[/youtube]


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 7, 2009)

I just wana hold it by the stalk and eat it like cotton candy.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 7, 2009)

someone say candy?



[youtube]48xYnhRb5So[/youtube]


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 8, 2009)

hahahaha ... I luv Selma, cotton candy and both of them are awesome on a stick !!


----------



## TONYJEJO (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello Tahoe55 Could you make a few pics.of top44, with entire plant on it Thanx
+rep 4top44


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 8, 2009)

Tahoe55 passed on awhile ago - it was peaceful. Tahoe 58 on the otherhand is alive and kicking, so will be glad to reply to your polite request. I'll try and do that today or tomorrow. In the meantime here's the last shot I caught of her with the lights off and her pants down ... she was caught flirting and rubbing noses with that young-teen-biatch MissMystery. No harm was done, they were just "exploring" each other. That was Monday. they're both on a very short leash now ..... hahahaha! Walk On!!~~~~ 


TONYJEJO said:


> Hello Tahoe55 could you make a few pics.of top44, with entire plant on it Thanx
> +rep 4top44


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 8, 2009)

ok ok ok ...so its class time. everyone please sit down. we do not need to do role call. I expect some of u are out back smoking a blunt at the moment. no worries, hope you can join us in a minute. I has a little side by side comparo here this morning ... same bud at different stages of her growth ... and the last photo being from last night at lights out .... any mindshattering and profound thoughts on her chop date? I'll take tasteful quips as well. Or solemn poetry ... this is a creative class ...please use your imagination .... I'll be back in a few ... yes I need to go fill a bowl and torch it .... Prof. need their medicine too huh?!! Walk on!!~~~~~~ 

The pics are from July 30, August 2, August 4 and August 7 ....


----------



## mr west (Aug 8, 2009)

I is here Mr Tahoe58, sorry to here about young tahoe55, was he ill or was it sudden? Top44 is looking top draw. Loving the foxtails :O:O:O


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 8, 2009)

Saturday morning sun is shining and I seem to be the only fool in class ... oh well, I'll leave the assignment on the the board and hopefully someone will have some thoughts or a creative epiphany sometime later .. Walking On!!~~~~~~


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 8, 2009)

ah yes Mr. West ... thanks for your attendance. Please place any cheese you have with you on the desk. THAT's MIONE!!! hahahaha! ...ok ... so .... could I chomp her like today ... in a couple of days ... whatdaya thik mrWest?


----------



## mr west (Aug 8, 2009)

she looks like she could go a few or 4 more days. I rthink u might get a wee bit more out of her lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 8, 2009)

scary thought huh ... many thanks for that you do get a star ... and here's your cheese back .... I was kiiddding ya ... hahahaha! Tahoe55 died of nerglect and loniness. it was a very sad ending to an otherwise illustrious career. Thanks for your thoughts and prayers .... Walk inG oN!~~~~~


----------



## Babs34 (Aug 8, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> Welcome to my nightmare .... ok not really, but I still like Alice Cooper of yore ....
> 
> [youtube]71hVIGjvuVY[/youtube]
> 
> Ok, so what we're really here for (...well I guess I'm really only speaking for myself .... ), another slide show, a continuation of the Top44 bitch that just keeps chugging it !! And pumping out the volume ....


*Haha...I see you learned how to post You Tube videos. Maybe now you can teach me. *
*Those are some mighty pretty bud pictures you have there sir. ~~~I'd love to see pictures day to day from here to harvest.*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 8, 2009)

it is some Killer looking smokes man! frostyness galore


----------



## Boulderheads (Aug 8, 2009)

dang tahoe... I dunno what to say.. I mean i guess it is disappointing and exciting all in the same minute. You got the strain I assume for a fast finish.. but now she seems intent on pumping out more and more growth.. a nice problem to have I would say!! How are those trichs looking? They are looking clear to milky from here? I dunno if you can see better, but any amber tones yet??


----------



## Your Grandfather (Aug 8, 2009)

Patience is a virtue grasshopper...one almost wants to wait until more turn amber and kinda twist back in on themselves....but OTOH, pretty close.

I suggest you smoke one and think about it.... Noodle on it, so to speak...Ya, do some noodling.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 8, 2009)

Worthy of placement on the list of days that are most memorable, the day was spent at the World Waterski Championships. Sunny, hot, an "island" stage where Headley played as well as a couple of other bands. Baking the whole day on edibles .... simply awesome ..... more tomorrow, I'm bagged.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 8, 2009)

fuck yeah!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 8, 2009)

beutiful buds tahoe what do u think yeild will be?


----------



## GibsonIconoclast (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey Tahoe I've been doing some research on the UV light's effect on THC and other cannabinoids too and I was looking for answers through a thread but nobody seemed to know much about it and since you seem to have done a lot of research on it, I was wondering if you had some answers to some questions. 
Do you think UV light has an effect on the maturation time of buds? 
If it does is it the biggest factor, a significant factor, or just a very minor one? 
Does it effect the balance of cannabinoids in the trichomes? 
Does an hps light tend to give u bud with strong munchies?
Do HPS lights and MH lights have different maturation times?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 9, 2009)

Many thanks my man ... that was a day of days ....  as perfect as they come ......      

I've got over three hundreds frames .... the music was State of Shock, Headley, and Shiloh. Just a simply perfect day! 


fdd2blk said:


> fuck yeah!!


----------



## nellyatcha (Aug 9, 2009)

i want to try top44 and you can try my nevilles lol are you going to be close to mygirls on 420?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 9, 2009)

but ohohohoh ... so close .... thanks buddy, your words are clear .... I listen. And I noodle. Noodling on!!~~~ 


Your Grandfather said:


> Patience is a virtue grasshopper...one almost wants to wait until more turn amber and kinda twist back in on themselves....but OTOH, pretty close.
> 
> I suggest you smoke one and think about it.... Noodle on it, so to speak...Ya, do some noodling.


not sure, have no idea ... but I got a lot last time .... and I think I gonna get a lot this time. 


howak47 said:


> beutiful buds tahoe what do u think yeild will be?


Love ur name .... gibson ... watched some fukin good rock'n'roll outdoors yesterday .... simply perfect! 

I'll try and answer your question as best I can (and for those that want the rigorously scientific peeer reviewed with full statisical verification of my background information can .....ok I can't say that here.)

Do you think UV light has an effect on the maturation time of buds? I do not think it changes the time to maturation ..... logic might suggest shorter/faster development - or one might also think longer because of the added development? I do not think this grow has been any measureably longer than the last one but they are only marginally compareable anyhow.
If it does is it the biggest factor, a significant factor, or just a very minor one? don't think it is, and if it is a factor (from my perspective) I think it would be minor.
Does it effect the balance of cannabinoids in the trichomes? I can't answer that without quanitifiable and statisically verified data properly collected and managed. 
Does an hps light tend to give u bud with strong munchies? Have no idea, but I am craving Cheetos.
Do HPS lights and MH lights have different maturation times? I hope the lights don't mature too much .... I like them just the way they are (j/k). It is my perspective that the plants under a HPS or MH (or CMH) probably do have some measureable differential in maturation times (;longer -shorter for same results under otherwise controlled circumstances?) - I have not made any study of that.



GibsonIconoclast said:


> Hey Tahoe I've been doing some research on the UV light's effect on THC and other cannabinoids too and I was looking for answers through a thread but nobody seemed to know much about it and since you seem to have done a lot of research on it, I was wondering if you had some answers to some questions.
> Do you think UV light has an effect on the maturation time of buds?
> If it does is it the biggest factor, a significant factor, or just a very minor one?
> Does it effect the balance of cannabinoids in the trichomes?
> ...


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 9, 2009)

updated a your service ... today is Day 70. 


Babs34 said:


> *Haha...I see you learned how to post You Tube videos. Maybe now you can teach me. *
> *Those are some mighty pretty bud pictures you have there sir. ~~~I'd love to see pictures day to day from here to harvest.*


----------



## nellyatcha (Aug 9, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> updated a your service ... today is Day 70.


 
end of the month will be day 70 for me and i think your top44 is ready , lets say timberrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## howak47 (Aug 9, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


>


 lookin like sum dank!!! good job! how much longer till harvest?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm just thinking days at this point ... whaddya think? But I expect a week at the most? Though really not sure to be honest. Thanks for the visit and your thoughts!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 9, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I'm just thinking days at this point ... whaddya think? But I expect a week at the most? Though really not sure to be honest. Thanks for the visit and your thoughts!!


yea man i think a week if that they look allmost ready!!!!!again great job!!! +REP


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 9, 2009)

many thanks ... man ... I appreciate your thoughts.....I will be keeping the room updated regularly now until chop-chop.....walk on!!~~


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 9, 2009)

love the ski pics. dude's get some serious extensions on those turns. they make it look easy.


----------



## oregonkid (Aug 9, 2009)

Like Your Work. Best of Luck! Peace always . . .
Regards,
oregonkid

Fly low, stay high!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 9, 2009)

Damn Tahoe!! your thread ALWAYS blows up when I'm not logged on and then I always have to play catch-up Dude, those pics of the dude throwing some chunks is MEAN!! awesome pics Tahoe, enjoyed it. your plant is looking diggitty dank too! life must be good my friend.....


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


>


outstanding lol mucking farvolouse


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Aug 9, 2009)

Damn Tahoe, its only been 4 days since I last checked your journal. 

And wow, amazing ladies you got there. 

Ill be checking in more frequently awaiting your top 44 harvest. Looks delicious my friend


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 9, 2009)

Is it ever gonna stop? Great work man


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 9, 2009)

No Kidding Man she just doesn't want to stop... Have you had the "I'm gonna smoke you talk with her? Maybe she is like a surrogate kitty, and she is trying to hang around to mentor the DQ & MM? Maybe she is just an exhibitionist...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 9, 2009)

yeah Tahoe, maybe hayduke is right,,,,you need to pull the girl over on the side and have a little talk with her about the birds and the bees  LOL


----------



## drummerforpeace (Aug 9, 2009)

this thread cracks me up... in the humorous and sexual sense. that woman is smokin hot!!


----------



## heftamga (Aug 9, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


>


oh yeah, i woud definitely shrink my self (if i could), to sunk into that bud for a few minutes.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 9, 2009)

Love the way that girl looks. Wana trade for some Widow??? JK. I think your over seas and customs is a bitch. Keep up the great work.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 9, 2009)

hey man .... it was a lifetime treat to be there ..... I have waterskiied since I was 6 ...... much less recently. But the facility has a summer program for training and just skiing. Fpr demo they had a n 8 yr old girl do the slalom, it was amazing. I'm a gonna look into it.


fdd2blk said:


> love the ski pics. dude's get some serious extensions on those turns. they make it look easy.


many thanks for your visit. Much appreciate the kind words of support. Walk on!!~~~


oregonkid said:


> Like Your Work. Best of Luck! Peace always . . .
> Regards,
> oregonkid
> 
> Fly low, stay high!


hey there drG .... hahahah ... funny how that happens .... sometime I know I feel like that over at your place ....


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Damn Tahoe!! your thread ALWAYS blows up when I'm not logged on and then I always have to play catch-up Dude, those pics of the dude throwing some chunks is MEAN!! awesome pics Tahoe, enjoyed it. your plant is looking diggitty dank too! life must be good my friend.....


many many thanks for one of the true masters ..... the master of ..... of ...... the Cheese! Walk on!!~~~~


mr west said:


> outstanding lol mucking farvolouse


good to see you, always a chair available and I try to keep the fridges stocked. Traffic has been a little higher since the bitch is ready to fall on the sword. O might have tup deliveris of room supplies for a short nit here. I'f I'm missing anything give me a holler and I'll see if I can have it brought in ..... Walk on!!~~~~~


bigtomatofarmer said:


> Damn Tahoe, its only been 4 days since I last checked your journal.
> 
> And wow, amazing ladies you got there.
> 
> Ill be checking in more frequently awaiting your top 44 harvest. Looks delicious my friend


many many thanks man, your visit always appreciated.


oscaroscar said:


> Is it ever gonna stop? Great work man


hahahahah .... excellent .... ya know I just have not got around to that .... I guess I sort bin tinking dat better left unsaid .... you know, in their sleep kinda ,fade away as a monstro memory and montstro pictures. hahahaha! Good one buddy!! Walk on!!~~~


Hayduke said:


> No Kidding Man she just doesn't want to stop... Have you had the "I'm gonna smoke you talk with her? Maybe she is like a surrogate kitty, and she is trying to hang around to mentor the DQ & MM? Maybe she is just an exhibitionist...


I think we may be onto the NeXt horitcultural revolution. The spoken word. Done with love and caring, but they ll know what our ultimate goal is ..... we speak as we brandish a torch ... eyes glazed over and in sum mute stare off into neverland. Walk On!!~~~ the plants will be encouraged inj full bud growth, but given no expectation to live beyond that stage. It is brilliant (said only as Mugatu does in Zoolander!!)


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yeah Tahoe, maybe hayduke is right,,,,you need to pull the girl over on the side and have a little talk with her about the birds and the bees  LOL


[youtube]HSmlViXU9AA[/youtube]


love to have ya come by for a visit anytime .... 


drummerforpeace said:


> this thread cracks me up... in the humorous and sexual sense. that woman is smokin hot!!


hahahaha ... anotehr different perspective of what to do with those buds .... shrink and sink into them .... sticky freakin place that would be .... could make a cartoon about [email protected] hashahaha!


heftamga said:


> oh yeah, i woud definitely shrink my self (if i could), to sunk into that bud for a few minutes.


widow is always good .... it was on the grow to do list but keeps getting bumped .... right now I have GreatWhiteShark on the list ... but lots more Grow to Do, I ain't quitting any time soon .... this is way too much fun .... keeping it small and all has its advantages ...Walk on!!~~~


Integra21 said:


> Love the way that girl looks. Wana trade for some Widow??? JK. I think your over seas and customs is a bitch. Keep up the great work.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 9, 2009)

these guys (and girls for that matter) are freakin stellar athletes. those timed runs get full on everything they have to crank it out. The sequence below is one fella coming into ballOne and past ballTwo and across to balThree.. And the other pic is of this same one guy about as close to horizontal as you can get traveling 60mph on water .... same turn as the one above it, pretty special stuff. Walk On!!~~ 


fdd2blk said:


> love the ski pics. dude's get some serious extensions on those turns. they make it look easy.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 9, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks .... you shoulda seen the guys doing demo tricks on the jetskis .... full spiral 360's traveling forward

I harvested two branches. Its close and I'm just gonna do a little here and there .... though I expect I will not leave her more than a few days anymore .... guess we'll see.

I clipped these nugglets and its 60g wet ..... 



fdd2blk said:


> nice pics


----------



## raiderman (Aug 9, 2009)

looks like yur ready,, looks good bro.raider.


----------



## DownOnWax (Aug 9, 2009)

If it were me, I would give them a little bit longer, seeing a couple of green pistils. 

Looks fantabulous though


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 9, 2009)

nice nuggets.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 9, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> thanks .... you shoulda seen the guys doing demo tricks on the jetskis .... full spiral 360's traveling forward
> 
> I harvested two branches. Its close and I'm just gonna do a little here and there .... though I expect I will not leave her more than a few days anymore .... guess we'll see.
> 
> I clipped these nugglets and its 60g wet .....


looks like sum dank good job!!!!let us know a dry weight


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 9, 2009)

If it sticks to the general rule, should have about 15 dry grams"you loose 75% of weight when drying, and thats a good way to tell its done drying" Jorge Cervantes.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 10, 2009)

top of the morning to ya'lll. The beginning of another week, the the journey continues.

many thanks for your visit man ....a couple of early branches to test ...... I like it!!~~~ 


raiderman said:


> looks like yur ready,, looks good bro.raider.


DoW .....absoutely. I wanted to try taking early. People talk about different "lifts" from different stages of maturity .... I wanted to check that out .... I'm still stuck in smoking old leafer reefer from 30+yrs ago ....hahahahah!!!!~~~ But for sure they are early .... I will be leaving the rest of the plant for still a few days? or maybe a week? I'll keep watching. Thanks for your visit and you thoughts. much appreciated .... !!~~


DownOnWax said:


> If it were me, I would give them a little bit longer, seeing a couple of green pistils.
> 
> Looks fantabulous though


hey buddy thanks .... you, me, nugglets, and the lake ...and a couple of THESE ..... oh and our helmets, and carbonfibre bulletproof wetsuits. A couple of lanky blondes might complete the package. Got any licorice? 


fdd2blk said:


> nice nuggets.











[youtube]1NEVs7rOFTo[/youtube]


[youtube]2Z_jwmzZb3k[/youtube]

hey man thanks for the visit .... walk on!!~~


howak47 said:


> looks like sum dank good job!!!!let us know a dry weight


I'll be keeping a watch ....


Integra21 said:


> If it sticks to the general rule, should have about 15 dry grams"you loose 75% of weight when drying, and thats a good way to tell its done drying" Jorge Cervantes.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 10, 2009)

adjustable steering, cruise control and cup holders. 

but will it do barrel rolls? 


[youtube]q46T7A1UiiU[/youtube]


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 10, 2009)

that's fukin amazing .... tell me that the last one in red white and black is a girl and I want to sleep with her .... I bet she'll real cuddly like! hahahaha!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 10, 2009)

[youtube]GzATyPSsDV4&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 10, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> that's fukin amazing .... tell me that the last one in red white and black is a girl and I want to sleep with her .... I bet she'll real cuddly like! hahahaha!


pretty sure it was a russian dude.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 10, 2009)

ahahahahahhaha Tahoe,, it's okay bro, it happens
[youtube]1NgI6AShNHQ&NR=1[/youtube]


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 10, 2009)

hahahaha .... ok ... I'm hiding ... now .... ugghhh.... russian dude .... T you really have some fundamentals to learn [email protected]!

Great other vids though .... talk about extreme sports! hahaha ... doing a barrel roll with the FZR .....shit man the think weighs like 800lbs! and has 310hp .... fukin scary!! but probably once you learn it scary fun !! LOL!!


fdd2blk said:


> pretty sure it was a russian dude.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 10, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> pretty sure it was a russian dude.


 real cuddly,lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 10, 2009)

raiderman said:


> real cuddly,lol.


nothin' a 5th of vodka won't fix.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 10, 2009)

and some pretty serious plastic surgery .... I ain't no drunken fool ....


----------



## notoriousb (Aug 10, 2009)

AHH!! WHITE LIGHTER'S BADLUCK!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 10, 2009)

oh fuk no ... I got a black .... ahh ummm a blue .... a green ...... another blue ... hmmm... yellow ..... oh shit another friggin white ..... should I get rid of both or do two of them cancel each other out? LOL!


----------



## notoriousb (Aug 10, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> oh fuk no ... I got a black .... ahh ummm a blue .... a green ...... another blue ... hmmm... yellow ..... oh shit another friggin white ..... should I get rid of both or do two of them cancel each other out? LOL!


lol I've almost gotten in fights over white lighters! someone pulled out a white lighter when I was pretty hammed and I snatched it and tossed it as far into the bushes as I could  they're just bad luck man


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 10, 2009)

I'll take ur word for it ..... hahahahaha! hmmm...prolly lotsa other shit in Here that I should get rid of .... hmmm ..... hey what's this .... a hardboiled egg slicer .... what's ur opinion on them .... this one is like a steel colour ... maybe even stainless, not likely though, I'm too fukin cheap, ..... so so whaddya think?


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 10, 2009)

I only buy white lighters, dunno why i do, i just do. Whats the deal with them and why are they unlucky?


----------



## Boulderheads (Aug 10, 2009)

I heard they are only bad if they used to be one color before and then became white. Like it had a wrap on it or something. And cops or something would look for people with white lighters cuz they were being used a lot or some dumb crap like that. That is what peeps always said in college. I put no faith in the white lighter clame, and welcome any and all means of initiating fire. I prefer a match though, who wants to suck in butane with their bowl hit???


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 10, 2009)

the plain ole match .... no colour at all except torched!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 10, 2009)

huh wat happened.wat i miss,lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 10, 2009)

hahahaha .... no worries man .... we got into some silly discussion about white lighters and how theey're bad luck .... I was just getting superswtoopid .... LOL!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 10, 2009)

i know it ,i'm jus layin like a zombie on the bed,mesmerized in front of the air conditioner.lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 10, 2009)

hahahaha ... sweet camera setup ya got .... I've had the same digital SLR since .... 2005 ..... should upgrade .... my daugther would love to have mine I'm sure! hahahaha!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 10, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hahahaha ... sweet camera setup ya got .... I've had the same digital SLR since .... 2005 ..... should upgrade .... my daugther would love to have mine I'm sure! hahahaha!


 yea i bot it las october, real fun,easy to use and perfect vibration reduction pics.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 10, 2009)

cool .... I was looking at the 5D Mark II .....its a real toss up between nikon-canon, I've been a canon guy for a long time


----------



## raiderman (Aug 10, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> cool .... I was looking at the 5D Mark II .....its a real toss up between nikon-canon, I've been a canon guy for a long time


 yea i like canon also,thier both good quality as yu can get.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 10, 2009)

a good friend in the profesh photog buz .....he went Nikon .... like u said ... either or be good. But wait ... if you have serious cash .... check this out .... 
*Analog Meets Its Match in Red Digital Cinema's Ultrahigh-Res Camera*


----------



## raiderman (Aug 10, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> a good friend in the profesh photog buz .....he went Nikon .... like u said ... either or be good. But wait ... if you have serious cash .... check this out ....
> *Analog Meets Its Match in Red Digital Cinema's Ultrahigh-Res Camera*


 thats impressive but 1800 was more than i wanted to spend on this settup,lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 10, 2009)

hahahah yea ... i know what u mean .... the 5D Mark II setup is 5-6k so I'll just keep hanging with mine for now ...hahahaha!


----------



## Your Grandfather (Aug 10, 2009)

Holy Shit Batman, I only paid $250 for my DSLR... 

BTW, I'd be sharpening the scissors right about now.

How about a bit o' eye porn?

Been meaning to ask you, do you vent the co2 outside or into your room?


----------



## notoriousb (Aug 10, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I'll take ur word for it ..... hahahahaha! hmmm...prolly lotsa other shit in Here that I should get rid of .... hmmm ..... hey what's this .... a hardboiled egg slicer .... what's ur opinion on them .... this one is like a steel colour ... maybe even stainless, not likely though, I'm too fukin cheap, ..... so so whaddya think?


LOL, it's just bad luck! I just don't take that risk. they're just creepy to me lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 10, 2009)

hahahaha .... too funny .... walking on!!~~~~~ 


notoriousb said:


> LOL, it's just bad luck! I just don't take that risk. they're just creepy to me lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 10, 2009)

CO2 is vented into the flowering chamber ..... 

yea you can still spend a lot of moola on cameras .... 

​ 
Hasselblad H3DII-39MS SLR Digital Camera ... 
 bhphotovideo.com 
*  BUY »  $30,995.00 
*






Your Grandfather said:


> Holy Shit Batman, I only paid $250 for my DSLR...
> 
> BTW, I'd be sharpening the scissors right about now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mammath (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey tahoe, just catch'n up.
Man, threads move fast when there's bud porn. 
You know if you keep snippin off samples you'll have nothing left to harvest lol.
Has it been a couple of weeks yet? 

How are your samples going down, the buds looks realy good?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 11, 2009)

yea .... the samples .... I'm chompping more this time around ...must be sumthin in the aire? hahahaha! I like it a lot. I will be chopping the girl down in a fews days or so .... I don't think I would be disappointed with any harvest from here on out. I just keep thinking that there maybe a little more she's gonna give. sorta like them last thrusts before she collapses exhausted, huh? ... soh oh oh sorry, inside voice ..... yea the timing for me really sucked this yezar. I tghought I had things timed pretty well for personal supply, but with killing my first six seedlings, to getting 5-6 males .... I guess I due for this monstro ... ANd AND AND I am SO SO SO looking forward to the DQ and MM ... these will be very different I expect ... so my first foray into "variety" looks like it could be a fun trip !!!! hahahaha! Walk on!!~~~~~ 


Mammath said:


> Hey tahoe, just catch'n up.
> Man, threads move fast when there's bud porn.
> You know if you keep snippin off samples you'll have nothing left to harvest lol.
> Has it been a couple of weeks yet?
> ...


----------



## grow space (Aug 11, 2009)

Good luck with the harvest Tahoe...
Talking about good cams, i would suggest Canon 500D or a Nikon D5000.Both pretty ,much the same, but Nikon is a lil bit cheaper.Im so broke right now, but when time passes, i think one of those cams will be mine, WILL BE....hehehehe



keep up the splendid work...


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 11, 2009)

many many thanks gs .... yea the technology today .... amazing ... I started at 5 yrs old with a 126format box camera .... went through full manual and light meter times .... and now, these sorts of things .. amazing. I am a little of a photographer ... I probably have close to 15000 images .... I love taking pics ... hahahaha! Walking 'n clicking on!!~~~~ 


grow space said:


> Good luck with the harvest Tahoe...
> Talking about good cams, i would suggest Canon 500D or a Nikon D5000.Both pretty ,much the same, but Nikon is a lil bit cheaper.Im so broke right now, but when time passes, i think one of those cams will be mine, WILL BE....hehehehe
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 11, 2009)

I like grow pot because (1) I get to smoke what I grow (2) I know what is in the smoke and its good and (3) it is the cleanest clearest gentlest but very powerful lift that I can ever recall  ..... simply astounding .... I love growing pot. I love more growing and smoking my own ... or someone else's homebrew ! hahahaha!


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 11, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> ok ok ok ...so its class time. everyone please sit down. we do not need to do role call. I expect some of u are out back smoking a blunt at the moment. no worries, hope you can join us in a minute. I has a little side by side comparo here this morning ... same bud at different stages of her growth ... and the last photo being from last night at lights out .... any mindshattering and profound thoughts on her chop date? I'll take tasteful quips as well. Or solemn poetry ... this is a creative class ...please use your imagination .... I'll be back in a few ... yes I need to go fill a bowl and torch it .... Prof. need their medicine too huh?!! Walk on!!~~~~~~
> 
> The pics are from July 30, August 2, August 4 and August 7 ....


sorry I'm late for class. 

It looks like someone has been coming in at night and dumping sugar on your buds

The bud fairies? 

Very entertaining thread, and apparently many hot avatars on standby lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 11, 2009)

hahahaha .... yes ... many thanks for the thoughts re: sugar fairy. I heard sum buzzing the other night ... but just put it off to them sqitters ... swatted it .... not sure what happened, hope I wasn't squishing da fairy ..... hahahaha! so Uhmm .... cowgirls .... yupper, a pretty a special place in my heart ..... Steak and potatoes. skinny dipping in the back 40 pond. climbing trees and smellinmg the forest. lots of special days. And Many Many more to come.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 11, 2009)

hows the BD doing Tahoe???


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

nice!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks man ... many thanks .... looked at some trich with a small scope and if I'm seeing straight ... and there is some question about that .... I got like maybe 20% amber (maybe less), mostly cloudy and a couple clear. So I'm thinking that a couple days at most? In the meantime I'll just mix it up a little here, and do something competely different, and have a


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 11, 2009)

hey man ... I haven't actually been over to see the guys very much .... I need to do that .... I would expect a couple should be good for harvest the spudlets ... hahahaha! 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hows the BD doing Tahoe???


----------



## raiderman (Aug 11, 2009)

looks more 80% amber actually,looks real ns,,alot of strains will try to reflower on yu at finsh .i've had them where wasnt sure f there was an end,lol.great job.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 12, 2009)

hey man ... you be thinking 80% huh //// maybe I need to go and take another closer look. If that's the case then maybe I will just chop her today. Does it matter to harvest them after a dark cycle, in a dark cycle, after the light cycle or during the light cycle? Just curious. Walk on!!~~~~


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2009)

i would take a leaf off the top middel and botom to get a rounded view of the trichs, looking spanking by the way id of chopped her down ages ago lol but then ive never been good with waiting .


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 12, 2009)

hey mr.west how's she hanging this fine day? good to see you in the room. always a pleasure to have you come by. My my, is that cheese I smell? hmmm .... yes Mr.westie is coming on by for a visit. its alright Boris, he's of the frriend category. Yea, I am surprised with my patience on this one too. I am worried about the density and time to dry and possibly problems? My RH is mostly 40-50 ...especially moving through August now .... any thoughts my man on a successsful drying strategy for this bitch?


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2009)

I actualy came round on the scrounge lol my stash tin is empty its sweat u can smell lol. I would make bud box out of a large carboard box, poking holes in it to hang the stalks from and i would take the bottom of said box away and place the whole thing over my exhaust fan outlet for a few to 4 days then id jar them if i had a smoke to see me through the cure.n Hope this helps mate sorry if its no good for ya lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 12, 2009)

no worries mate .... BO huh? smells like cheese? hahahaha! it done permeated your entire body man .... like fukin radiation ... hahahaha! Its all good. I have the perfect box too .... (that could be interpreted a couple dif'ways. huh?). ....so great ... that is what shall be done with the bitch today ... Day 72 .... is the chosen day ... or shall it be tomorrow ... hmmm ...


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2009)

do u know anything about administering epsom salts as a cure for mag dif? have a look at my EBW thread in my sig if u can help mate?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 12, 2009)

oh right ... I was reading about that in your other thread ... but that's outta my realm of knowledge ... sorry can't help ya bro .... would give you nugs to hold you over if I could ..... hope things work out .... Walk on!!~~~~~


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 12, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


>


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 12, 2009)

mr west said:


> I actualy came round on the scrounge lol my stash tin is empty its sweat u can smell lol. I would make bud box out of a large carboard box, poking holes in it to hang the stalks from and i would take the bottom of said box away and place the whole thing over my exhaust fan outlet for a few to 4 days then id jar them if i had a smoke to see me through the cure.n Hope this helps mate sorry if its no good for ya lol.


 You out of smoke? This is unheard of!!!!!


----------



## cph (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't know what took me so long to get in here and look at your grow. Looks great Tahoe, I hope this seat isn't taken. If it is to bad, move your feet loose your seat! haha


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 12, 2009)

maximum expandability .... the sweetness of our virtual existence .... hahahahah! .... that lounger is free for you. Though you might be bothered now and again by some of the girls hanging around .... they're in training . So leave the gate open for them huh? thanks! hahahaha! great to have ya here. 


cph said:


> I don't know what took me so long to get in here and look at your grow. Looks great Tahoe, I hope this seat isn't taken. If it is to bad, move your feet loose your seat! haha


----------



## cph (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for hospitality!! I doubt having the girls around will bother me to much.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 12, 2009)

Morning tahoe!! dude, that plant looks so good and frosty I just wanna grab the fat cola and roll a pice of paper around it and burn it!!!! looks awesome bro!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 12, 2009)

hey fellas hello hello. AAAwwwwlllrriighhtttyyy there folks, went down to see her again this morning. As recommended, clipped leaves from top middle and bottom buddage. Took a look under the scope and I'd still say approx. 20% amber or maybe a little more and mostly cloudy .... I'm gonna leave them maybe till tomorrow. Whaddaya think? Am I risking leaving them too long? and Ruin this?


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 12, 2009)

Yee Haw Tahoe.
Excellent work bro.
Those are mouth watering.
And as far as when to pull them goes.
I have been experimenting with it myself.
And I prefer to pull them earlier rather than later.
I would rather it was super stoney with slightly less taste. then vise versa.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 12, 2009)

hey man ... thanks so much ... that's all I'm after is different perspectives on the chopp...choopppp.....choopppping .... I was thinking I would do it today, but maybe tomorrow .... thanks again ....


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 12, 2009)

Today maybe tomorrow.
I do that same back and forth in my head.lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 12, 2009)

yea ... I guess that's all it is ... oh well ... the difference would be negligible either way right ... its not like I'm gonna say ...awww fuk I shouldn't a waited that extra day ..... now its all worthless ... hahahaha!

I have to go and pick up some harvesting supplies anyhow ... so maybe I'll split the difference and do it tonight ... hahahaha!


----------



## Boulderheads (Aug 12, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I have to go and pick up some harvesting supplies anyhow ... so maybe I'll split the difference and do it tonight ... hahahaha!


WoooHoooo!!! So excited for ya brother.. Chop away!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 12, 2009)

Chop Chop Chop.
I love this time of the cycle


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 12, 2009)

yessszzzummm sirs y madames ... many thanks for your kind visits. Walk on!!~~


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 12, 2009)

Get on with it lol. choppitty choppitty chop chop


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 12, 2009)

Chop chop chop bump.... chop...


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 12, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> no worries mate .... BO huh? smells like cheese? hahahaha! it done permeated your entire body man .... like fukin radiation ... hahahaha! Its all good. I have the perfect box too .... (that could be interpreted a couple dif'ways. huh?). ....so great ... that is what shall be done with the bitch today ... Day 72 .... is the chosen day ... or shall it be tomorrow ... hmmm ...


No rush. Wait till tomorrow, and take another look at the trichs to make sure... I see too many folks on RUI in rush to harvest too early. Once you reach peak THC production you have a week window to harvest. 

The buds look great btw congrats!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 12, 2009)

cHop chop chop .....lmao! Chop


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 12, 2009)

thanks man ... I be checking tonight and then tomorrow again I expect .... depending on how fast they are moving ..... thks again for your visit. 


oscaroscar said:


> Get on with it lol. choppitty choppitty chop chop


gonna gonna gonna .... do it do it doit in the bush .... Hahahahahah! 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Chop chop chop bump.... chop...


many thanks for the advice, I appreciate your thoughts. I will look tonight and tomorrow and even the next day. I am in no rush .... (this time ....hehehehe) and thank you for your visit. Walk on!!~~~~~


Green Cross said:


> No rush. Wait till tomorrow, and take another look at the trichs to make sure... I see too many folks on RUI in rush to harvest too early. Once you reach peak THC production you have a week window to harvest.
> 
> The buds look great btw congrats!


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 12, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> No rush. Wait till tomorrow, and take another look at the trichs to make sure... I see too many folks on RUI in rush to harvest too early. Once you reach peak THC production you have a week window to harvest.
> 
> The buds look great btw congrats!


I have to respectfully disagree.
Potency can be affected by a weak either early or late.
IMO


----------



## raiderman (Aug 12, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> I have to respectfully disagree.
> Potency can be affected by a weak either early or late.
> IMO


 i agree with that also.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Aug 12, 2009)

nice T!

smoke one for me my friend!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 12, 2009)

thanks man appreciate the feedback ....I will be checking tonight and again tomorrow ... but i'm thinking there done, done AND done. 


bossman88188 said:


> I have to respectfully disagree.
> Potency can be affected by a weak either early or late.
> IMO


many thanks for dropping in and passing along your thoughts. much respect. 


raiderman said:


> i agree with that also.


thanks hey ... a bowl or two in your name shall be torched! hahahah! Walk On!!~~~ 


skunkman98536 said:


> nice T!
> 
> smoke one for me my friend!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 12, 2009)

Chopitty chop!! Chop. Chop chop.  chopitty chop


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 12, 2009)

what's next, the chainsaw? whippersnipper?


----------



## riznob10000 (Aug 12, 2009)

Dammit T, you're killin me with your avatars!! Sweet chit!


----------



## Mammath (Aug 13, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


>


I'm bumping this one tahoe mate because I'm so enjoying those rope like towers.
What a gorgeous pheno.
She's really putting on a display.
She's gonna be a wonderful smoke


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2009)

Waiting Waiting, wishing and waiting, hoping the sun comes out to play. Whats next for ur pleasure T mate? whats coming on in the veg room? I managed to get a deal of ww/bb yesterday but it shant last me much longer than today. 

Is this the exception wen it comes to ropey birds? We like this kind


----------



## Your Grandfather (Aug 13, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey man ... you be thinking 80% huh //// maybe I need to go and take another closer look. If that's the case then maybe I will just chop her today. Does it matter to harvest them after a dark cycle, in a dark cycle, after the light cycle or during the light cycle? Just curious. Walk on!!~~~~


IMHO, full moon is best time to do the nasty thing with 'em.

OT...stumbled (yeah I'm still learning to walk) across this, http://www.zerowater.com/Main.aspx, cheaper than a RO and same results. So I got one...if nothing else the water tastes super...great coffee 

Yeah, I'm a walking guy


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 13, 2009)

hey there rz .... yupper .... them cowgirls got a spell on me ... hahahaha! 


riznob10000 said:


> Dammit T, you're killin me with your avatars!! Sweet chit!


many thanks sir mammath ...... I'ma thinking I'ma gonna like it it too .... a pleasure for your visit, please accept the offering .... five hits for u .... that not so little nugglet is a beaut! 


Mammath said:


> I'm bumping this one tahoe mate because I'm so enjoying those rope like towers.
> What a gorgeous pheno.
> She's really putting on a display.
> She's gonna be a wonderful smoke


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 13, 2009)

my technowhizzard friend ... greetings .... thanks thats an interesting piece .... I do believe I wil do that chop chop today ... feels about right ... 73 days ..... holy fuk Batman ... those are some mean crystals! hahahaha!


Your Grandfather said:


> IMHO, full moon is best time to do the nasty thing with 'em.
> 
> OT...stumbled (yeah I'm still learning to walk) across this, http://www.zerowater.com/Main.aspx, cheaper than a RO and same results. So I got one...if nothing else the water tastes super...great coffee
> 
> Yeah, I'm a walking guy


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 13, 2009)

hey man ... I got two femms in the flower box (a couple of weeks in) with the bitch that has the toe tag. They be (1) DairyQueen and (2) MissMystery - I guess I have to let out who she is at one of these stages ... I wanted to wait and see how ... gooey she is.

I have a few seeds lying around ... but have to do better on this timing thing ...my space is very limited. I will start some more seeds probably in another month of so. I don't think the DQ will be finished anytime soon .... as it stands the MM will probably go a full nutha 6 weeks or more?

In the meantime, my mostro bud should keep me baked ... then I'll be ready for an intravenous THC transfusion ..... walking On!~~~~~ 


mr west said:


> Waiting Waiting, wishing and waiting, hoping the sun comes out to play. Whats next for ur pleasure T mate? whats coming on in the veg room? I managed to get a deal of ww/bb yesterday but it shant last me much longer than today.
> 
> Is this the exception wen it comes to ropey birds? We like this kind


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2009)

oh yeah i forgot bout ya DQ and i thought the mystery missy was the name of the strain lol. Pay attention West! ffs.
coolio, is this mystery something we all know? or is it something new?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 13, 2009)

I have not seen it anywhere yet .... it was a special pkg that BidzBay through in with my TGA order .... it has a name ... I just thought for fun I'd keep it secret and we could like play a game through to the finishing ... cuz she could? be special .... and I could give like hints along the way ..... 

Edit - and I am at least as hopeful that I do Subcool proud with this entire grow .... though my real interest is in the DQ ..... mmmmmm can't wait!!


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2009)

Ahh i see, is it a purp strain?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 13, 2009)

is that what you think from looking at it?


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks a bit indica to me. Looks like my old jack flash#5 hmm i dunno lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 13, 2009)

hahahaha ... well....let's just travel along and see what she develops ... she's much earlier than the DQ ....which is understandable considering the sativa traits my DQ is exhibiting .... all in good fun .... I am seriously excited about what these girls could give me ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 13, 2009)

they look awesome.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 13, 2009)

Thats a nice plant Tahoe!!


----------



## cph (Aug 13, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> is that what you think from looking at it?



Almost looks a good a Gwen!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 13, 2009)

many thanks...I will take some current pics of those other girls when the guillotine falls for the stickyweepyooozybitch.she knows NUTHIN!


fdd2blk said:


> they look awesome.


 Almost is a VERY key word in your thoughtful reply! hahahaha! Walk On!!~~~~~ 


cph said:


> Almost looks a good a Gwen!


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 13, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> I have to respectfully disagree.
> Potency can be affected by a weak either early or late.
> IMO


Where are you getting this information? I'm always willing to learn something new


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 13, 2009)

Tahoe, how do those trichs look today? It takes some time getting used to, looking though a microscope huh. I'd pull a bud and examine the calyx and trichs. Then I'd microwave that sample on high using 20 sec bursts until crispy lol

but seriously 

I'm sure you know peak ripeness acours @ 40 - 50% amber, unless you're looking for less couch lock. 

I see more and more folks rushing their harvest (and cure) only to increase the strains paranoia potential. That's an issue for me... but I guess it's all about personal preference. 

I also suggest a nice long cure for peak THC and flavor - 5 weeks minimum

The new plants look nice and stocky


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 13, 2009)

It is something I have read many time's.
I have also been doing my own test's.
For instance My GDP most people would pull at 8 weak's.
I have for year's at 8 weak's. IT is alway's retardifying at 8 weaks.
For the last six month's I have been playing with pulling them. At 9 and 10 weaks.
At 9 IT is still stoney not super stoney though. IT tastes better though and the smell completely changes. Tripped me out the first time.
At 10 weaks it taste amazing The after taste just lingers sweet in the mouth.
Takes a little more to get me stoned and keep me there. And the purple came out with no cold or other help. That was a first.
I will see if I can find some substantial info to share with you.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 13, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> It is something I have read many time's.
> I have also been doing my own test's.
> For instance My GDP most people would pull at 8 weak's.
> I have for year's at 8 weak's. IT is alway's retardifying at 8 weaks.
> ...


go 12 and watch what happens. 


most people start flushing at 6 or 7 weeks. by the time they get to 8 the plant looks done because it's starved for nutes. it starts dying. i like to keep feeding until the plant looks done, not nute starved. then i start my 2 week flush. then i know it's not only finished, but "ripe".


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 13, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> go 12 and watch what happens.
> 
> 
> most people start flushing at 6 or 7 weeks. by the time they get to 8 the plant looks done because it's starved for nutes. it starts dying. i like to keep feeding until the plant looks done, not nute starved. then i start my 2 week flush. then i know it's not only finished, but "ripe".


Interesting

I've already started flushing one of mine just like you said, because I believe it will be finished in a week or 2, but the ones that are still getting nutes are the ones turning yellow. I'm organic so not as concerned as I would be if I was hydro. 

I think a lack of patience is only human, so do you find yourself having to fight your impulses, or did you come up with this style over time (with experience)?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 13, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Interesting
> 
> I've already started flushing one of mine just like you said, because I believe it will be finished in a week or 2, but the ones that are still getting nutes are the ones turning yellow. I'm organic so not as concerned as I would be if I was hydro.
> 
> I think a lack of patience is only human, so do you find yourself having to fight your impulses, or did you come up with this style over time (with experience)?


i HATE trimming. 

i keep enough stock on hand that i don't NEED to harvest.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 13, 2009)

great information to share....I think I'll go take a look right now and then come back. BRB .....


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't think you can put a time limit on it e.g. 8 weeks coz a lot depends on strain, growing conditions and phenotype if grown from seed plus a lot of other variables. IMHO its done when its done and you can't hurry it. I'm no expert, just my 2 cents


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 13, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> go 12 and watch what happens.
> 
> 
> most people start flushing at 6 or 7 weeks. by the time they get to 8 the plant looks done because it's starved for nutes. it starts dying. i like to keep feeding until the plant looks done, not nute starved. then i start my 2 week flush. then i know it's not only finished, but "ripe".


Very good info...I was just thinking yesterday when I cut my K-train @ 10 weeks and the trichs are still not very amber, but the hairs are receding and she was dying, and thinking I started flushing too soon. I generally start at 7 weeks. Now the next in line still have a week but have yellowed significantly and will need more than another week (for 9 weeks).

Would you suggest trying to feed her again after a week flush already? or just deal with it? Also what is up with all the foxtailing in the last week? will it fill in if it goes another week or two?



fdd2blk said:


> i HATE trimming.
> 
> i keep enough stock on hand that i don't NEED to harvest.


Me too. My space is limited and there is usually a plant out growing the veg box, and # of plants in flower to stay legal...

Sorry for the jack Tahoe...thanks


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 13, 2009)

yea there are a lot of clues to keep you informed. I like what fdd said in terms of the point of flushing .... that almost sounds rude ... hahahaha! So fdd did you mean to say go twelve weeks and the potency will return .... or is it not your experience that going longer degrades the intensity of the high??

So I went to look. From my perspective the trichs are still considerably more cloudy than amber (but I am a moonshot from reliable on that ...) .... so I'm not sure ..... so I took these pics for everyone to tell me what they think so then I will be fully prepared I can do whatever I feel like whenever I feel like it and I have all the evidence I need to blame whomever fits .... hehehehehe!

The Cola; the top of the cola; the side of the cola; the side of the cola; and one of the bigger side branch tops. Enjoy!


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 13, 2009)

Let me help you there sir.......







Very nice cola!


----------



## heftamga (Aug 13, 2009)

that is tha shyt man.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 13, 2009)

hahahaha .... com'n by ... cold beer in the fridge .... 


SnowWhite said:


> Let me help you there sir.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


smeels a lot better that shyt ... hahahaha! 


heftamga said:


> that is tha shyt man.


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow they are just beautiful.
What do you do with your trimming's? 
I alway's wonder what different peep's do with there sugar leaf as I call it.


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 13, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> yea there are a lot of clues to keep you informed. I like what fdd said in terms of the point of flushing .... that almost sounds rude ... hahahaha! So fdd did you mean to say go twelve weeks and the potency will return .... or is it not your experience that going longer degrades the intensity of the high??
> 
> So I went to look. From my perspective the trichs are still considerably more cloudy than amber (but I am a moonshot from reliable on that ...) .... so I'm not sure ..... so I took these pics for everyone to tell me what they think so then I will be fully prepared I can do whatever I feel like whenever I feel like it and I have all the evidence I need to blame whomever fits .... hehehehehe!
> 
> The Cola; the top of the cola; the side of the cola; the side of the cola; and one of the bigger side branch tops. Enjoy!


I hate to say it but  LOL 
I think it could go 1 or 2 more weeks. 

It's still pushing new flowers! 

I say give her water only from here out, and keep a close eye on the trichs. 

I know, it's hard to believe she's going to be even more delicious looking next week


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 13, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hahahaha .... com'n by ... cold beer in the fridge ....


Let me just book a flight mate and I'm there! LOL


----------



## heftamga (Aug 13, 2009)

hahaha, sticky icky icky.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 13, 2009)

usually make butter and them brownies or cookies. At some point I want to make a killer tincture ....but that will be once I am buried in too many strains of too much buddage. 


bossman88188 said:


> Wow they are just beautiful.
> What do you do with your trimming's?
> I alway's wonder what different peep's do with there sugar leaf as I call it.


hahahaha ... no worries .... I keep thinking the same ... and it is "other" stuff driving the schedule and not when its done. I was suppose to travel this weekend, and thinking I'd rather not if she's not cut .... I don't want to leave her in the care of someone else. Not at this stage. I guess we'll just wait and see. many thanks for your honesty. 


Green Cross said:


> I hate to say it but  LOL
> I think it could go 1 or 2 more weeks.
> 
> It's still pushing new flowers!
> ...


I'll send my private Global Express. where shall it pick u up? ahahaha!  I'll be your captain


SnowWhite said:


> Let me just book a flight mate and I'm there! LOL


sticky icky icky .... for sure ... 


heftamga said:


> hahaha, sticky icky icky.


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 13, 2009)

I am going to try this sound's dank.[youtube]xCGa4X5Lh6o[/youtube]
I just made a BHO extractor for 10$ at wal-mart.
BHO is my favorite for now.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 13, 2009)

BHO ... yea ... many many memories of living on honey oil .... days gone by 


bossman88188 said:


> I am going to try this sound's dank.[youtube]xCGa4X5Lh6o[/youtube]
> I just made a BHO extractor for 10$ at wal-mart.
> BHO is my favorite for now.


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 13, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> I am going to try this sound's dank.[youtube]xCGa4X5Lh6o[/youtube]
> I just made a BHO extractor for 10$ at wal-mart.
> BHO is my favorite for now.


I have just spent a couple of hours (I think) looking into green dragon/tincture and I think I might try this. Some are activating with heat, and it is done in days, others leave it for a month, I am trying to find out if left for a long time if no heat is needed...do not want to waste THC or vaporize it by activating it...then I thought why am I not searching the best resource on all things canna...RIU!

What do you do with your trim Tahoe dude?


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 13, 2009)

I just took a fat glass knife hit of BHO.
I want to try the green dragon for sure.
That same guy has some good candy recipe's


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 13, 2009)

I have made butter, hash and I'd like to try making oil, and possibly an oil based tincture ..... with an eye dropper for dosage.

This was a thread that we had quite some discussion. I am going to try the native american approach using glycerin and a slow cooker ..... its just a personal preference to not pursue the alcohol extraction.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/17359-how-make-thc-drops.html



Hayduke said:


> I have just spent a couple of hours (I think) looking into green dragon/tincture and I think I might try this. Some are activating with heat, and it is done in days, others leave it for a month, I am trying to find out if left for a long time if no heat is needed...do not want to waste THC or vaporize it by activating it...then I thought why am I not searching the best resource on all things canna...RIU!
> 
> What do you do with your trim Tahoe dude?





bossman88188 said:


> I just took a fat glass knife hit of BHO.
> I want to try the green dragon for sure.
> That same guy has some good candy recipe's


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 13, 2009)

yeah I just read about your brownies, sorry your thread blows up on a daily basis and I often do not go back...yeah I am now stumped about glycerin as I also do not like alcohol much...but maybe a dropper full is not that bad? The alcohol sure seems easier.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 13, 2009)

hey man ... the intent with the glycerin from my perspective is you make it potent enuf that only a couple drops under the tongue are necessary. I am not convinced that it will work, but some people have some success .... so I'm gonna work on it ... at least when I have the surtplus weed to do it with .... 


Hayduke said:


> yeah I just read about your brownies, sorry your thread blows up on a daily basis and I often do not go back...yeah I am now stumped about glycerin as I also do not like alcohol much...but maybe a dropper full is not that bad? The alcohol sure seems easier.


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 14, 2009)

Pickup adddress.....420 Ganga Gardens, The Greenhouse, UK!

I'll pack me bubble bags so we can make some fine sticky bubble out of ya trim then I'll catch the hippy crack space rocket back home.


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 14, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> the hippy crack space rocket back home.


Dude the music that goes along with the hippie crack space rocket is awesome!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 14, 2009)

excellent ... seems we have a potential delay in harvest. I keep looking at her, and she ain't saying she's ready yet. So I am gonna monitor closely but I've just put of choppingty choppin for now .... Grumman Global Express on standby .... 


SnowWhite said:


> Pickup adddress.....420 Ganga Gardens, The Greenhouse, UK!
> 
> I'll pack me bubble bags so we can make some fine sticky bubble out of ya trim then I'll catch the hippy crack space rocket back home.


green crack for smoke, hippy crack rockets for transpo... and crackerjax rock'h'roll .... its time for lift off!! 


Hayduke said:


> Dude the music that goes along with the hippie crack space rocket is awesome!


----------



## mr west (Aug 14, 2009)

I thought nitros oxide was hippy crack


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 14, 2009)

oh shit ... did I just show my intense ignorance? 


mr west said:


> I thought nitros oxide was hippy crack


----------



## mr west (Aug 14, 2009)

nah, hippy crack has been adopted by a few things lol, bubble hash and NO2 are the ones i know of lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 14, 2009)

not by experience of any sort of course ... heheheheh! ....oh sorry .... wrong way around .... hahahaha! I want some GreenCrack .... if heard so much about it


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> not by experience of any sort of course ... heheheheh! ....oh sorry .... wrong way around .... hahahaha! I want some GreenCrack .... if heard so much about it


Rock on Tahoe! LOL

The suspense is killing us  

I'm sure in a great mood today, but not sure why 

I'm getting some nice blue colors now  I'll have new pics up soon


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 14, 2009)

its the blue colours ... the blue colours ... they make you happy ... hahahaha!


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> its the blue colours ... the blue colours ... they make you happy ... hahahaha!


True, colors are uplifting! lol 

I forgot what I was going to say now 

Most folks get so anxious before the chop they forget to take a final picture. ok I'm just babbling now lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 14, 2009)

hahahaha .. oh no .... lights on in 9 minutes ... I'll be checking the trichs again .... and just an overall look ... I'm excited everytime I open the door! hahahaha! silly child in me ... Ha!~~~


----------



## mr west (Aug 14, 2009)

id get in there b4 the light comes on its not gonna stress it any minets from lights on lol. Thats just me tho.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 14, 2009)

yea ... I know .. I was just bein anal'n'all ... hahahaha .... I'm still busy trading online right now so can't exactly leave my puter for any period of time when I might get distracted ....and looking at my plantys while trading is absolutely going to distract me .. hahahaha!


----------



## mr west (Aug 14, 2009)

All the money i got is in my pocket lol and thats not a lot lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 14, 2009)

hahaha ..... I've ridden thru hell )and back again) and then been given a new path ..... I am hugely grateful and very fortunate. Walk on!!~~~~


----------



## notoriousb (Aug 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> yea ... I know .. I was just bein anal'n'all ... hahahaha .... I'm still busy trading online right now so can't exactly leave my puter for any period of time when I might get distracted ....and looking at my plantys while trading is absolutely going to distract me .. hahahaha!


plz tell me you do online mail order trading of the different cow girls from your av  
and blondie's a new arrival yea??


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 14, 2009)

hahahaha ... trading the cows ..... the girls come separately, and are a perk. hahahaha!


----------



## notoriousb (Aug 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hahahaha ... trading the cows ..... the girls come separately, and are a perk. hahahaha!


LOL I envy your profession  
give us some bud pr0n tho Tahoe!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 14, 2009)

hahahaha ... will do ..... need to go and do the harvest supply run. Also my CO2 tank has finally expired again and needs a refill. So I'll go do that too.

Envy? trading profession? why-is-dat?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 14, 2009)

what up Tahoe


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 14, 2009)

hey man ... not much ... a grand Friday it is .... and I'm off to do some errands and chores .... how bout u?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm just relaxing at home and trying to hustle a few side jobs.....funds are starting to dissapate...... sucks


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey Tahoe, how big is your CO2 tank and How often do you fill it? Just looking for a general refrence. I have a 20lb, but have been waiting for 3 weeks on the regulator and havent even gotten a shipping confirmation. Shot them 3 emails and tried to call several times with no answer. So another question is which regulator do you use and where did you get it?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 14, 2009)

sounds like a plan ... got my daily chores done .... gonna have sum lunch and a nap. This is working out just fine I must say. Walk on!!~~~~ 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm just relaxing at home and trying to hustle a few side jobs.....funds are starting to dissapate...... sucks


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 14, 2009)

haha.... I;ve finally found it... hehe


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 14, 2009)

hello. my tank is also 20lb. it seems that about 4-6weeks is a good run. This last tank went 7 weeks. I had turned back the release a little so that's probably the difference. My regulator came with the BloomBox setup so I'm not exactly sure what "type" .... I'll attach a picture. Hope this helps. Walk on!!~~~~~ 








Integra21 said:


> Hey Tahoe, how big is your CO2 tank and How often do you fill it? Just looking for a general refrence. I have a 20lb, but have been waiting for 3 weeks on the regulator and havent even gotten a shipping confirmation. Shot them 3 emails and tried to call several times with no answer. So another question is which regulator do you use and where did you get it?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 14, 2009)

and just in time for some new pictures .... I have been putting up pics every day now ....until she's chopped .... I'm not feeling her done yet. Many thanks for your visit, and I do hope you come by again sometime. I have two other femms just starting their flowering, so the show shall continue for a bit stilll. Walk on!!~~


theloadeddragon said:


> haha.... I;ve finally found it... hehe


Well the growing keeps going. I have run into my height issue as I had anticipated when I veged these two young'ums too long (35 days) It works much better at 26days or less at least for the plants I have experience with. So I have had to tie over the MM and will likely do the same with the DQ once the top44 girl has morphed into smokable form. Tying over isn't the end of the world of course unless you "like" looking at the pretty perfect plant ..... as many well know you can enhance the productivity of the plant this way as well. Guess we'll see what she brings considering that I am not prepared to let them sitt starring eye to eye with the 400W HPS.

The pictures below are (1) the double serration on the DQ leaf (2) main cola (3-6) Side buds.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 14, 2009)

is the double seration thing from the cheese? You've got soooo much patience with that top 44 lol 44 days my blotchy white arse


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 14, 2009)

hey man ...thanks for dropping in ...... yes I believe that is the signature of the original UK Cheese? I am so looking forward to the nugglets from that girl ..... Walk on!!~~~~~ 


oscaroscar said:


> is the double seration thing from the cheese? You've got soooo much patience with that top 44 lol 44 days my blotchy white arse


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 14, 2009)

I should be getting an original uk cheese cut in the next few weeks if all goes to plan. I'll be doing it in my current journal so stay tuned lol


----------



## DownOnWax (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice, very nice Tahoe 

And that Avatar is slammin man!


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the Info Tahoe. Your thread really blows up man. Wish I got this kind of traffic.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 14, 2009)

dOw ... hey man thanks for the visit. appreciate your time to drop in and for sharing your thoughts. I remain patient .... I still see evidence of progress and maturation .....I will continue to wait ..... thanks again, and I look forward to having you by once the other girls are plump and round and stiucky ... hahahaha! Walk On!!~~~~~


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 14, 2009)

lucky me.... bud porn! Wish my camera could take pics like that......


----------



## AmnesiaRLD (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey dude, didn't notice your grow journal! That main cola looks ready for chopping!!! The leaves on the bud are all dried and it's wanting to be cut down. How much longer you going to leave it? Looks much more mature than my auto at the mo! Lovely colouring to her.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 15, 2009)

hey man ... thanks for coming on by for a visit. appreciate having ya in the room. Those leaves have looked like that for a long time. A severe nute burn as she entered flowering .... an unfortunate event abut we walked forward and repaired along the way. She's slowing down with her swelling and pumping out more white haris ... she's quite close. I looked at them this morning, and took pics (will be posting in a few minutes), and I'm startting to feel her done ... really close. Walk on!!~~~~~


AmnesiaRLD said:


> Hey dude, didn't notice your grow journal! That main cola looks ready for chopping!!! The leaves on the bud are all dried and it's wanting to be cut down. How much longer you going to leave it? Looks much more mature than my auto at the mo! Lovely colouring to her.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 15, 2009)

Here we have another day in the life of awaking up to another sunrise and a fresh look at the top44 .... I believe she is starting to slow down. The swelling, and protruding white hairs, water intake. she's had fresh water for a good while and I'm starting to let her dry out .... 

Refilled the CO2 bottle ....and off to the races. I'm looking forward to the transition to the DQ and MM.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 15, 2009)

lookin good thanks for the update!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks man ... won't be long now ... hahahaha! Walk on!!~~~~

oh and I forgot to mention .... went to go get the harvest supplies, clippers, gloves, etc. Clippers, friggin sold out everywhere .... u'd think it was harvest season or sumthin .... hahahaha .... yes, yes, I know it gardening season ... get some stock on them shelves, there, store owner manager ... geesshhhhhh!!!! well, we'll be checking the trichs again this afternoon, and is tonight the night .... ?

[youtube]DYMyCcR63Go[/youtube]


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 15, 2009)

So I was over to see my guys at my satellite site last evening. The cooler and wetter weather has retarded their progress but not stopped it. And not worth taking any new photos. They have not advanced that much in the last weeks, it seems to be slower than I expected. My two young girls (as candidates for partial 'branch' fertilization) are coming into season and I was wondering what everyone thought.

I have a DairyQueen Femm - and a Mystery Femm.

For the DQ - I was thinking of using the BlackDomina - thoughts?

The other males I have are Vortex, Agent Orange and Chernobyl.

Any and all thoughts welcomed .... Walk on!!~~~


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

I am not sure if I have shared this with you guys... I'm getting old... strating to repeat myself...

But I love SZ's take on harvesting...

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/210501-zeuss-take-harvesting.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I am not sure if I have shared this with you guys... I'm getting old... strating to repeat myself...
> 
> But I love SZ's take on harvesting...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/210501-zeuss-take-harvesting.html


judging by the dates on the threads, i'd say i've been plagiarized.  https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/28072-harvest-time-tutorial.html


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> judging by the dates on the threads, i'd say i've been plagiarized.  https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/28072-harvest-time-tutorial.html


The highest form of flattery!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> The highest form of flattery!


i love it.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 15, 2009)

yea gypsy, sorry to say it but you're gettin old .... hahahaha .... whatev, I love both of the 'um ... the tutorials that is ... not the author's ..... that would really just be creepy ... hahahahaha! But to really be true to form, I will take what I have read, then make up some technique of my own because I know how to fukin improve anything and everything, and then I'll be sure to fuk it all up real good, like, blowed up real good. and have to start all over. I might even look for advice from tutorials again. maybe this time I will do as they suggest?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 16, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> judging by the dates on the threads, i'd say i've been plagiarized.  https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/28072-harvest-time-tutorial.html


I certainly didn't intend to rip you off. 
I've read your guide and I definitely wrote mine with it in mind, I just wanted to elaborate a little more on ripeness and hammer home the point that you need to let your plants finish.
Certainly you can't fault a guy for getting inspiration from the best.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Aug 16, 2009)

yummy t!

what did u use for flowering Nutes?


----------



## DWR (Aug 16, 2009)

sry for hijack but pls check threads all you guys that take pics regulary.. aso... or have a good collection of pictures 

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/228327-if-you-have-day-1-a.html


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 16, 2009)

I used SensiBloom A and B, they get started on Alaskan fish oil emulsion, I also have used sparingly BigBud and Voodoo Juice and Overdrive ..... I do use molasses up to 3tblsp per gallon, though this time I only used one tblsp per gallon. I am not very "scientific" about my nutes and caring for my plants. I am more kitchen cooking .... watching and adjusting and tasting along the way. I am much more seeking the "feel" of the plants and whether they're happy or not. Yea I know, sounds freaky. But that's me, jus a'lil' freaky. I'm the happy one.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Aug 16, 2009)

hey T In ur own opionon is someone was not to use nutes while flowering how much do u think their yeild, and bud production wud suffer?


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 16, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I used SensiBloom A and B, they get started on Alaskan fish oil emulsion, I also have used sparingly BigBud and Voodoo Juice and Overdrive ..... I do use molasses up to 3tblsp per gallon, though this time I only used one tblsp per gallon. I am not very "scientific" about my nutes and caring for my plants. I am more kitchen cooking .... watching and adjusting and tasting along the way. I am much more seeking the "feel" of the plants and whether they're happy or not. Yea I know, sounds freaky. But that's me, jus a'lil' freaky. I'm the happy one.


 Is that you? LMAO


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 16, 2009)

which person? ... there's so many people in the picture ... which one do you think is me?


----------



## nellyatcha (Aug 16, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> and just in time for some new pictures .... I have been putting up pics every day now ....until she's chopped .... I'm not feeling her done yet. Many thanks for your visit, and I do hope you come by again sometime. I have two other femms just starting their flowering, so the show shall continue for a bit stilll. Walk on!!~~
> 
> 
> Well the growing keeps going. I have run into my height issue as I had anticipated when I veged these two young'ums too long (35 days) It works much better at 26days or less at least for the plants I have experience with. So I have had to tie over the MM and will likely do the same with the DQ once the top44 girl has morphed into smokable form. Tying over isn't the end of the world of course unless you "like" looking at the pretty perfect plant ..... as many well know you can enhance the productivity of the plant this way as well. Guess we'll see what she brings considering that I am not prepared to let them sitt starring eye to eye with the 400W HPS.
> ...


 
shes done tahoe, i say chop chop chop .


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 16, 2009)

I gonna go check this morning ... lights on ... camera, action ....! (japanese twins ... hehehehe)

[youtube]HyRV7UEzm30[/youtube]


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 16, 2009)

alrighty .... went to check out the girls and the senior madame still residing in the BBox. I checked the trichs on several different locations, and the consensus is .... still mostly cloudy, and a few amber. I do expect that I will be chopping her tonight. It feel like the time has come. I will let her have her last day .... take the path less traveled ... if today was your last day, say goodbye to yesterday, live every moment as your last .... 

[youtube]_HuCX3zhCKU[/youtube]


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 16, 2009)

if it was .... i don't think I would have been able to fit ..... ....


oscaroscar said:


> Is that you? LMAO


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 16, 2009)

Have you watered her today/yesterday? I'm no expert but i don't water mine for the last 2 days IMO it helps them dry a bit quicker and for some reason the leaves seem to come off a bit easier when they're thirsty. Just a thought.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 16, 2009)

hey thanks for dropping in ya ... I haven't watered her in a couple of days now ...


----------



## cph (Aug 16, 2009)

Did she get the ax?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 16, 2009)

ok so went to take a look again. I think I am going to let her have tonight and maybe even into tomorrow? ..... here's a couple of pics from tonight. The Sweeling has mostly ceased, as has the white hairs .... yup, tommorrow it is.

I have also taken the first pics of the flowering MM and DQ. I like how they be looking. Look at the closeup of the rystals already forming on the DQ ..... she's just a week into flowering. The other is like three weeks into flowering.



cph said:


> Did she get the ax?


This pic says done done AND done.







This one says .... one more night please, just one more night.







MissMystery Flower - very pretty indeed.







DairyQueen Flower oh so delicate .... 







and Those Crystals ... at such a young age .... not sumthin I am accumstomed to .....


----------



## cph (Aug 16, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL!!

Is the DQ a pure sativa? She has very thin fingers. Thanks for the update!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 16, 2009)

many thanks .... always appreciate the visits to the room by folks stopping in ..... I am ready to chop her tomorrow .... but then thats what I said about chopping her tonight ... oh well. Still looking for the flo on that one. ahahahaah!

DQ is UK Cheese X Romulan X Cindy 99 ..... and mine has shown the double serration of the UK Cheese which is supposedly a good thing? I dunno, I am thrilled to have this gorgeous sativa looking young bitch in my BBox! hahahaha! 


cph said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!
> 
> Is the DQ a pure sativa? She has very thin fingers. Thanks for the update!!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 16, 2009)

Tahoe... I finally read through your journal (more like skimmed) and I am very impressed. Nice work!

But, I have been looking at the pic updates from the last two weeks or so and I think you should let her go another week. She has definitely bulked up in the last 10 days and I don't think she's done just yet.

Besides, this could be a practice in patience for that DQ... those thin fingers look like a 12+ week flower on that one!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 17, 2009)

hey man thanks for your patience ... getting through the journal .... and many thanks for your feedback. Yea that DQ is gonna be a while huh?! should be sum great smoke though ..... Walk on!!~~~~~ 


diggitydank420 said:


> Tahoe... I finally read through your journal (more like skimmed) and I am very impressed. Nice work!
> 
> But, I have been looking at the pic updates from the last two weeks or so and I think you should let her go another week. She has definitely bulked up in the last 10 days and I don't think she's done just yet.
> 
> Besides, this could be a practice in patience for that DQ... those thin fingers look like a 12+ week flower on that one!


----------



## Mammath (Aug 17, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I'm the happy one.


WoW! I can't believe it!...


That's exactly how I pictured you tahoe 

I've seen you around dude...

Dance, and play an instrument?
Hat's off 

Oh yeah.. the pieced together 'budgie smuggler' is the icing


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 17, 2009)

hey mammath ... thanks for dropping in .... yea we've been hain sum fun ... hahahaha ... so whaddya think .... the last bud pics ... shall I still be leaving her for a bit ... the top44?


----------



## AmnesiaRLD (Aug 17, 2009)

I think I'm gonna change opinion now Tahoe - do you think your pistils have receded into the bud at all? I can still see white pistils. What do the buds lower down look like? What about the buds right at the bottom? Noticed that fan leaves are still green and in tact? 

I'm a newbie as you know but from pictures I've seen I don't think she is prime yet. I think you'd still get a very good smoke on it and it's definitely harvestable, but as for prime, optimum harvest, I think she can still mature a little bit and as matey said, she could still fatten out some. 

Your call tho buddy, you've been patient and in my humble newbie opinion she still has legs but is perfectly harvestable in her current state.

Keep us updated brah.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 17, 2009)

I totally get where ur coming from. I am finding this decision process interesting this time around. With some other changes in my life, I have become more aware of how and why I make certain decisions. In this case, my initial prime interest was to truly let her go for as long as I could. Then that impinged on my potential travel plans. Change travel plans. Over vege my young girls as a result as well. The cascade of complications that arise from this lady taking so long is sort of interesting. Now I am starting to feel that she is having a less than beneficial effect on my ability to extract some optimum results out of the younger girls, cuz she's still in the WAY! hahahaha! So the decision to cut her? on the basis on needing the space - yes. on the basis of maximizing her potential - not really. On the basis of the quality/quantity of smoke - uncertain probably negligible. I dunno, I'll look at her again this morning. The bud pic from yesterday is beginning to show me the turning in of the calyxes. So I'll see what progress there was in that regard overnight. And yes there still are white hairs, but much fewer. And I can also take another look at the trichs .... probably more amber .. how much more? I'll be back......


AmnesiaRLD said:


> I think I'm gonna change opinion now Tahoe - do you think your pistils have receded into the bud at all? I can still see white pistils. What do the buds lower down look like? What about the buds right at the bottom? Noticed that fan leaves are still green and in tact?
> 
> I'm a newbie as you know but from pictures I've seen I don't think she is prime yet. I think you'd still get a very good smoke on it and it's definitely harvestable, but as for prime, optimum harvest, I think she can still mature a little bit and as matey said, she could still fatten out some.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmnesiaRLD (Aug 17, 2009)

Have you read up on the strain you&#8217;re growing? As in what type of high it gives? Also I think it&#8217;s what you want out of the smoke buddy. If she is in the way and if it&#8217;s not chopped down today, but will be in 2-3 days time I think that the difference will be quite small, probably not even noticeable on smoke. For me I&#8217;d rather have a spiritual/up beat kind of high. Not couch lock. So I&#8217;d be more inclined to harvest sooner rather than later but that&#8217;s a personal preference to what I want from it.

For example, my Amnesia Lemon gives more of that sort of spiritual, feeling alive sort of high which is what I wanted and what I experienced back in Amsterdam. Therefore I&#8217;d let her run as long as possible because that&#8217;s the nature of her strain so running her right up to as late as poss would be more beneficial to what I want. However, if it was a much more potent, couch locking type of strain then I&#8217;d harvest way sooner than I would for say the Amnesia.

To be honest this has given me an idea to check out my White Moscow (a White Russian x Lowryder) and find out what sort of high White Russian gives and base my harvest around that.


I look forward to your harvesting pics and hope they're before mine so I can get some tips haha.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 17, 2009)

many thanks man ... all really good thoughts. And I think that is really what it comes down to. a measurable or perceptible difference. I guess that's also part of the experimentation. I certainly like the more "activity" related lifts .... just suits me more. But I don't have a whole lot of experience with the pure indica, which was my driver to grow BlackDomina - still working on that. The MM will be more indica so we'll see. The top44 is relatively obscure from the genetics side, but is a good combo of speedy and zombie like at high doses .... but always smiling.


AmnesiaRLD said:


> Have you read up on the strain youre growing? As in what type of high it gives? Also I think its what you want out of the smoke buddy. If she is in the way and if its not chopped down today, but will be in 2-3 days time I think that the difference will be quite small, probably not even noticeable on smoke. For me Id rather have a spiritual/up beat kind of high. Not couch lock. So Id be more inclined to harvest sooner rather than later but thats a personal preference to what I want from it.
> 
> For example, my Amnesia Lemon gives more of that sort of spiritual, feeling alive sort of high which is what I wanted and what I experienced back in Amsterdam. Therefore Id let her run as long as possible because thats the nature of her strain so running her right up to as late as poss would be more beneficial to what I want. However, if it was a much more potent, couch locking type of strain then Id harvest way sooner than I would for say the Amnesia.
> 
> ...


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 17, 2009)

Those DQ leaves look so sativa, Nice work Tahoe


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 17, 2009)

I forgot to mention this earlier but I though Top 44 was supposed to finish flowering in 44 days. Maybe I am mistaken, because you are well over three weeks past that number!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 17, 2009)

alright .... afternoon shift has reported back. They looked at the weeping ladybitch and we have a new consensus ...... there are more amber showing. This maybe be the shift we were looking for folks .... operations may have to shift into harvest mode at a moment's notice, on my call. It Will Be A Full Red Alert. Entrance to the Room will now be restricted to Harvest Personnel Only. The room must be prepared, sorry for any inconvenience this may cause. For reference, a small popcorn bud from the bottom of the plant .....


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 17, 2009)

2 more weeks.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 17, 2009)

many thanks for your cvisit and your thoughts. I hope she continues on this fabulous path. Walk on!!~~ 


oscaroscar said:


> Those DQ leaves look so sativa, Nice work Tahoe


Yea .... the last time I grew they went very long as well. I'm sure it has something to do with less than optimal conditions .... but regardless, I guess she'll finish when she finishes .... hahahaha! Walk on!~~~ 


diggitydank420 said:


> I forgot to mention this earlier but I though Top 44 was supposed to finish flowering in 44 days. Maybe I am mistaken, because you are well over three weeks past that number!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 17, 2009)

fdd has spoken


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 17, 2009)

Just hurry up and smoke the bastard LMFAO You know i'm only kidding.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 17, 2009)

ok ok ... I'll take the bait? Really? two more weeks?


fdd2blk said:


> 2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 17, 2009)

i think it's one of those plants that will just keep going and going. it looks like it's basically just growing horns now. not that horns are bad but is it really worth it? the bulk of the buds look done. the horns look like they will just keep going. my wife says pull it. she's my guiding light. i listen to her. she usually saves me from pulling early.


----------



## Boulderheads (Aug 17, 2009)

That sample was taken from the bottom of the plant tho right??? That might be throwing off your real harvest date if you are judging by the less developed parts... maybe you should take the mature buds off and let the light get down to those under developed buds... Just a thought, how is that main cola looking?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 17, 2009)

she's a keeper .... 


fdd2blk said:


> she usually saves me from pulling early.


----------



## Boulderheads (Aug 17, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> she's a keeper ....


Hahaha.. Agreed!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 17, 2009)

oh sorry....i meant that the "least" developed look reasonably good so the rest of the plant (which I have also been monitoring) is more ripened than the "least" .... or is my thinking backwards? 


Boulderheads said:


> That sample was taken from the bottom of the plant tho right??? That might be throwing off your real harvest date if you are judging by the less developed parts... maybe you should take the mature buds off and let the light get down to those under developed buds... Just a thought, how is that main cola looking?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 17, 2009)

I gotta find me a wife like yours fdd....

looking good enough to eat Tahoe!!


----------



## Boulderheads (Aug 17, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> oh sorry....i meant that the "least" developed look reasonably good so the rest of the plant (which I have also been monitoring) is more ripened than the "least" .... or is my thinking backwards?


I think that your thoughts are right on track... I just mentioned that cuz I thought that might be the reason why fdd said another two weeks. Based on the under-developed bud....

*That was a lot of thinking going on*

The rest of the plant looks ready to chop chop...but I am still very much a newb at this entire thing..so don't take my word 4 it


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 17, 2009)

with fdd's wife's decision AND his corroboration  ... the day has come. I also feel, what is the point? It is a well matured yield of reasonable proportions .... So tonight I will chop  .... ok take the final photos, and then chop and then trim and then hang in the dark with massive air circulation to hopefully avoid moisture problems. She has not has a drink in like three days now .... her soil is dry. her leaves that were green as quickly going yellow. The time is right. I'll give a wet weight too. Yes, I am very excited.


----------



## Boulderheads (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 17, 2009)

hey there man ... how's ya doin? thanks for the visit. muchly appreciated! yes, and having _finding a wife_ and _good enuf to eat_ in the same sentence might just be taken out of context huh? 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I gotta find me a wife like yours fdd....
> 
> looking good enough to eat Tahoe!!


oic ... I was thikning the he was just being who he is and was pulling a fast one ... hahahaha! Walk on!!~~~ 


Boulderheads said:


> I think that your thoughts are right on track... I just mentioned that cuz I thought that might be the reason why fdd said another two weeks. Based on the under-developed bud....
> 
> *That was a lot of thinking going on*
> 
> The rest of the plant looks ready to chop chop...but I am still very much a newb at this entire thing..so don't take my word 4 it





Boulderheads said:


>


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 17, 2009)

hahahaha I know! after I posted it and looked at the screen, I couldn't help but smirk
nasty thoughts you have there Tahoe!!
I might have to hand my grow over to the other green thumb for the time being anyways....but it is surely not abandoned, I will be back to harvest the hijacks and the plant in the ground....I gotta go where the vibes are positive and where there is jobs.....so I gotta island hop but maybe it's better that way, I can overgrow the state instead of just overgrowing Kauai... but the sad thing is I got close to my plants... but like I said, the other green thumb will take over for now...

OperationOvergrow808 starts now......


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 17, 2009)

good on ya ... always a plan b ... and walking on! All the power to ya brother ....!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 17, 2009)

Walking On and Walking Tall!! 
I also got a plan C, D and F  just in case...LOL


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 17, 2009)

good luck man .... may you have an abundance of energy and guidance to safely travel.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 17, 2009)

I couldn't resist and quick dried some bottom buds of the hijack I figured might as well cause if I don't get to sample it, the catterpillars and slugs will!! LOL ! so I microwaved a few buds. I'm baked right now

funny thing is I made sure there was no males around when I planted for the long season but I found a few seeds in my hijack, also a few seeds in the huge plant in the ground......I trully believe there is other plants in the area....males!!! and they are not mine! oh well, I will have some mystery beans on hand this season... it seems as if the preflowers of all my plants was pollinated. that's a good thing, I guess.strange though.......


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 17, 2009)

hope doesn't pollenate for the full flower!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 17, 2009)

yeah, I took one last look around for any males...none around. luckily only 1 hijack and the plant in the ground is in flower. the other plants are still vegging... 

lets see more pics Tahoe!! where's that fat cola everyones talking about!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 17, 2009)

can't do it right now ... gonna have to wait a few hours til tonight .... sry.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 17, 2009)

The top 44 lady has gasped her last breath, and willed her spirit and soul to the next weeks and months of lifted bliss.

I took pictures of the plant, its branches and the main cola, before chopping and after, and then again after rimming. There was 524 grams wet (with as much of the stems cut away as practical). The top section of the main cola was 100g. They have been hung in my vege chamber (fan and dark) .... I will leave them in there of their initial drying.

All in all, a pretty decent haul for a single plant in a small cabinet. I have been able to rearrange the DQ and MM ..... they are both flowering well. I cleaned up the dead leaves and gave them a blast of nutes and water and molasses. They will now spend the next? weeks, and months ....readying themselves for the harvest blades.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2009)

are we there yet? oh there we are, lol. Her buds are looking lovely jubly Tahoe, spot on.


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 17, 2009)

Congrats Tahoe 

I checked my indica today, but it's still pushing resin  lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 17, 2009)

bubbly jubblies ... yes they are ..... a good drying, a better curing, and the best smoke ... hahahaha!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 17, 2009)

hey man thanks ... i am glad she's down and done, done AND done .... good luck with urs .... the time will be right ...Walk On!!~~~


Green Cross said:


> Congrats Tahoe
> 
> I checked my indica today, but it's still pushing resin  lol


----------



## Boulderheads (Aug 17, 2009)

Chopping mine up right now Tahoe, stop by and check it out when u can


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 17, 2009)

awesome Tahoe now all we need is a smoke reportSWEET!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 17, 2009)

BH and DrG ....many thanks for dropping on in .... yea .... I'm gonna let it dry and cure .... i have the buddage from the two early branches to keep me busy .....


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 17, 2009)

[youtube]cIcqUokPiTw[/youtube]


----------



## cph (Aug 17, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


>


 
Looks amazing!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 17, 2009)

looks like it was an easy trim too!!


----------



## AmnesiaRLD (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice one man! Those leaves you trimmed from the buds - the ones with no trichs on, are they being thrown?


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice work T!


----------



## Your Grandfather (Aug 18, 2009)

Great Job man...now take a break, sit back, relax and flame one of those bitches.


----------



## Mammath (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice. Well done tahoe.
Enjoy your fruits


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 18, 2009)

First if all ......... many many thanks for the visits and thoughts .... I am so baked and it feels so good to have the room so full and active. And that's my thanks to you.

fdd, how'd u know? my hero ...my hero .... hahahaha ....


fdd2blk said:


> [youtube]cIcqUokPiTw[/youtube]


many thanks man ... love what u do with ur hands ... welding ...building schtuph ... good on ya!!


cph said:


> Looks amazing!!!


yes it was a very simple trim ... took less than an hour .... thks man!


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looks like it was an easy trim too!!


the ones in the cardboard tray are from the trim .... I will do something with that .... otherwise the plant was fairly leaveless.


AmnesiaRLD said:


> Nice one man! Those leaves you trimmed from the buds - the ones with no trichs on, are they being thrown?


thanks man ... much appreciated!!


SnowWhite said:


> Nice work T!


YGF ... thanks for your visit and thoughts my man ... torchin on! 


Your Grandfather said:


> Great Job man...now take a break, sit back, relax and flame one of those bitches.


I shall I shall .... many thanks!!


Mammath said:


> Nice. Well done tahoe.
> Enjoy your fruits


so ... fully dried we're talking maybe 4-5oz ..... I am happy with that from one plant .... now I get to concentrate on the SubCool bitches! mmuuuwwwhhhhaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 18, 2009)

*oh .... and I wouldn't have been able to do any of this without any of you'all. By every measure I am a total noob in this new horticultural pursuit, but it does seem to fit me very well. I like the fit. Makes walking on real real easy. Walking On!!~~~~*


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 18, 2009)

you know ... as funny as this pic is ... and I am still laughing and hurting from that exchange .... hahahahaha ...... but ....what about? what about what this guy was really doing? an acid trip? A merely joyful fellow? a recent release from prison? or the psych ward? whaddaya think ...shall I construct a poll?


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2009)

It has to be religious, old time stuf like morris men or druids lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 18, 2009)

fuk I just burst out laughing ever time I see that fukin pic .... its is just so intensely bizarre! LOL!!! and it ahs NUTHIN to do with being high!!! hahahaha!


----------



## AmnesiaRLD (Aug 18, 2009)

Let me know what you're doing with your trim mate and document it if you could. Don't know what to do with my popcorn buds and sugar leaves. I have quite a lot of it. Apparently it's too harsh to smoke that sort of stuff, but it looks potent.


----------



## cph (Aug 18, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> many thanks man ... love what u do with ur hands ... welding ...building schtuph ... good on ya!!
> 
> Fully dried we're talking maybe 4-5oz ..... I am happy with that from one plant .... now I get to concentrate on the SubCool bitches! mmuuuwwwhhhhaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


Thanks for the kind words!! It's nice to hear that. I just hope to be as good as you with lady's some day!!

4-5 oz, good results!! I'll probably get 2 when mine is dry. Not bad I think for a 3.5' sativa. The buds on her are very airy (for a lack of a better word).

I agree with Mr West, it's probably a drug induced "religious" experience for our happy musician. Dance on you funny little man!!


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 18, 2009)

cph said:


> Looks amazing!!!


I like the wire coat hanger technique! I may have to employ that


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 18, 2009)

hahahaha ... thats the way I've seen other do it .... i like the wire screen but this hanging them seems to work pretty well. I have been advised that I should let them dry up to a week or so (until they are obvuiously dry on the outside but not on the inside - this worries me with that big top section of the cola ... its was 100g alone) .... touchy-feely till right time I guess .... then into paper bags? or directly into paper bags .... I've tried both ..... and then into jars .... then burbing said jars .... then then and finally then smoke .... the final cured form in another month or so ....


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 18, 2009)

'BOUT TIME. Fantastic job Tahoe


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 18, 2009)

Awesome haul for one plant Tahoe! Hopefully you'll keep posting pics and a play-by-play of the drying/curing process. If my plant makes it to that stage I'll just copy your method. Cheers.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 18, 2009)

'bout bloody time thar mate! hahahaha! and I am happy with the decision ... its stanks a lot. A lot of "*****pene" smell. strong and tangy.  thanks for the visit.


oscaroscar said:


> 'BOUT TIME. Fantastic job Tahoe


thanks man ... very pleased to say the least ... and that pungent smell is so awesome .... I will certainly be keeping everyone in tune with the status and progress. Thanks for the visit and the thoughts. Please come again! 


pabloesqobar said:


> Awesome haul for one plant Tahoe! Hopefully you'll keep posting pics and a play-by-play of the drying/curing process. If my plant makes it to that stage I'll just copy your method. Cheers.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2009)

looking forward to the subcool/TGA grow now Tahoe!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 18, 2009)

yessirree ... we see what the BBOx can do wht those .... that strong sativa of the DQ is intriguing for sure ... though a little of concern with space needs? I just have a friggin jungle in the box and see what develops .. hahahaha!


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looking forward to the subcool/TGA grow now Tahoe!!


----------



## nellyatcha (Aug 18, 2009)

nice ashley table i have the same one lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 18, 2009)

hey there...thnks for dropping in. no I'm a single plant and few others kinda grower ....just me. And I'm a lightweight .... I medicate 24-7-365 .... just a mild buzz most of the time .... and more or less depending on what I am doing. I like being high (ALOT).

I don't know what I'm a goonna grow next after my DQ and MM. I have TGAs beans to pic from ..... 

This is a pre-harvest nugglet ... dried and flash-cured (only a very little). The nug is tight and dense and powerful .... I love love love love love the intensity of the cerebral magnification .... I listen to classical music and recorded nature sounds when I am trading and the focus and singularity of thought is stupefying. and yes I do mean stupefying. My energy is so positive it is almost unwieldy. I like Pot. I like Growing Pot. I like Smoking my Grown Pot. 


raiderman said:


> say T , are you doing a pac of each?i been seeing that black domina for yrs and never grew it.TGA seed have that 100% germ rate i love.gd.luk bro.R.


----------



## heftamga (Aug 18, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> The top 44 lady has gasped her last breath, and willed her spirit and soul to the next weeks and months of lifted bliss.
> 
> I took pictures of the plant, its branches and the main cola, before chopping and after, and then again after rimming. There was 524 grams wet (with as much of the stems cut away as practical). The top section of the main cola was 100g. They have been hung in my vege chamber (fan and dark) .... I will leave them in there of their initial drying.
> 
> All in all, a pretty decent haul for a single plant in a small cabinet. I have been able to rearrange the DQ and MM ..... they are both flowering well. I cleaned up the dead leaves and gave them a blast of nutes and water and molasses. They will now spend the next? weeks, and months ....readying themselves for the harvest blades.





tahoe58 said:


>


very nice man. bravo maesto.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2009)

nug looks dank! imagine when your crop is all cured up ! man that looks like some awesome smokes!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 18, 2009)

many thanks for your visit .... I am pleased for sure!!


heftamga said:


> very nice man. bravo maesto.


yessirreee!! .... (sent a pm to ya ...)


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nug looks dank! imagine when your crop is all cured up ! man that looks like some awesome smokes!!!!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 18, 2009)

just catchin up here but congrats on ur harvest!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 18, 2009)

awesome man ... thanks for the visit and the thoughts. Some new teenieboppers in the flowering room showing their stuff ..... and they'll be phattening up for a while here, so please do come back when you get a chance! Thanks again! Walk On!!~~~~ 


BooMeR242 said:


> just catchin up here but congrats on ur harvest!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 18, 2009)

mmmm way to go..... slow cure and will look even better


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 18, 2009)

I have been trying to spread rep so I can give yah some more....... damn regs......


----------



## rasclot (Aug 18, 2009)

congrats on ur harvest that looks lovely mate very niceras


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 18, 2009)

aaahhhhh yes ... I am going to try and do it better this time ... i'm sure there is an art to doing in beccause even your own ambient temps/humidity play a role ... and you have to find what works for you. Last time was ok ... though I think either too dry or two damp and some mold ... 


theloadeddragon said:


> mmmm way to go..... slow cure and will look even better


no worries mate, your visit is my pleasure. !! Walk on!!~~~ 


theloadeddragon said:


> I have been trying to spread rep so I can give yah some more....... damn regs......


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 18, 2009)

looks like a little too damp and a little too warm....... but what do I know...... still smokes awesome I am sure of that..... I always use a bathroom with A/C small 6 inch circulating fan (pointed strait at the wall on low) and vent..... works perfect for me (but I have to keep an eye on the temps and RH and turn the A/C off when its too cool or too dry in there)


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 18, 2009)

How are the DQ and the MM doing? I can't stop looking at the harvest pics, awesome man! I'll rep ya when it lets me. Are you gonna say what the MM is? lol


----------



## AmnesiaRLD (Aug 18, 2009)

How you hanging your buds? They just hooked over?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 18, 2009)

I dunno how I missed this comment but did, sorry .... but then also not sure what u mean? u have a BBox too? 


nellyatcha said:


> nice ashley table i have the same one lol


many thanks for your visait man ... I am pleased for sure .... 


rasclot said:


> congrats on ur harvest that looks lovely mate very niceras


its actually overdried-too crispy .... but that's tough to see from a pic .... it does smoke nice .... and very zippy ... just as I like it .... 


theloadeddragon said:


> looks like a little too damp and a little too warm....... but what do I know...... still smokes awesome I am sure of that..... I always use a bathroom with A/C small 6 inch circulating fan (pointed strait at the wall on low) and vent..... works perfect for me (but I have to keep an eye on the temps and RH and turn the A/C off when its too cool or too dry in there)


very well. I have bent them both over completely to the horizontal and all the isde branches will now become semi-main colas ... I just looked at them and they (MM and DQ) are both doing very well.


oscaroscar said:


> How are the DQ and the MM doing? I can't stop looking at the harvest pics, awesome man! I'll rep ya when it lets me. Are you gonna say what the MM is? lol


yea they just hang from the crook of branch-stem 


AmnesiaRLD said:


> How you hanging your buds? They just hooked over?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 18, 2009)

tell you about the MM? hahaha ... ya have to try and guess as the pics are available .... I have put up so photos ... the next ones won't be along for a while. I want the plant to settle into their new living arrangements 


oscaroscar said:


> How are the DQ and the MM doing? I can't stop looking at the harvest pics, awesome man! I'll rep ya when it lets me. Are you gonna say what the MM is? lol


----------



## grow space (Aug 18, 2009)

Let those sweet herbs settle then...
Il be smoking untill then.


Keep up the splendid work...


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 18, 2009)

me too [but I have to go get some ingredients for fudge brownies. Roadtrip coming, need stealth edibles. ]


grow space said:


> Let those sweet herbs settle then...
> Il be smoking untill then.
> 
> 
> Keep up the splendid work...


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2009)

cant remember if i congratulated u, congrats on this crop man it looks dank. >>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 18, 2009)

can't remember either, but thanks for thinking that it was important to do it again .... and thanks for the original time again too ....if ya did. .... I think ya did. It's good weed. 


mr west said:


> cant remember if i congratulated u, congrats on this crop man it looks dank. >>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Babs34 (Aug 18, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey there...thnks for dropping in. no I'm a single plant and few others kinda grower ....just me. And I'm a lightweight .... I medicate 24-7-365 .... just a mild buzz most of the time .... and more or less depending on what I am doing. I like being high (ALOT).
> 
> I don't know what I'm a goonna grow next after my DQ and MM. I have TGAs beans to pic from .....
> 
> This is a pre-harvest nugglet ... dried and flash-cured (only a very little). The nug is tight and dense and powerful .... I love love love love love the intensity of the cerebral magnification .... I listen to classical music and recorded nature sounds when I am trading and the focus and singularity of thought is stupefying. and yes I do mean stupefying. My energy is so positive it is almost unwieldy. I like Pot. I like Growing Pot. I like Smoking my Grown Pot.


 *WHAT???????*
*You harvested WITHOUT me???*
*WTH were you thinking???? *
*Seriously, I'm on my way.....no more partaking without my presence...*


----------



## raiderman (Aug 19, 2009)

ns pic of yur buds.the best potency is wen its fully dry ,jus smokes faster..looks like dp orange bud from las yr.have ya thot about expanding a few more plants?.i'd rep yu but it wont let me,i'll try it again.


----------



## Hodgegrown (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow very nice orange hair, I have a preference for red heads..Applaud your dedication with indoors, know what it takes to get those results. Two thumbs up and a great big Well Done to ya...


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 20, 2009)

Fucking finaly.... Hey T I finaly caught up on your thread. 25 min of reading lol.... Congrats on your harvest looks yummy!



tahoe58 said:


> So I was over to see my guys at my satellite site last evening. The cooler and wetter weather has retarded their progress but not stopped it. And not worth taking any new photos. They have not advanced that much in the last weeks, it seems to be slower than I expected. My two young girls (as candidates for partial 'branch' fertilization) are coming into season and I was wondering what everyone thought.
> 
> I have a DairyQueen Femm - and a Mystery Femm.
> 
> ...


DQ is suppsoed to be a racey sativa I think it would be an interesting partner to the BD. I've never had a racey couch lock stone before lol...



tahoe58 said:


> many thanks .... always appreciate the visits to the room by folks stopping in ..... I am ready to chop her tomorrow .... but then thats what I said about chopping her tonight ... oh well. Still looking for the flo on that one. ahahahaah!
> 
> DQ is UK Cheese X Romulan X Cindy 99 ..... and mine has shown the double serration of the UK Cheese which is supposedly a good thing? I dunno, I am thrilled to have this gorgeous sativa looking young bitch in my BBox! hahahaha!


I thought Sub told me that DQ was the Cheese and C-99. Where did you see that it also has romulan in it?


----------



## mr west (Aug 20, 2009)

"I've never had a racey couch lock stone before" 
sounds like a crack and smak buzz lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 21, 2009)

hey man many thanks!! Walk on!!~~


raiderman said:


> ns pic of yur buds.the best potency is wen its fully dry ,jus smokes faster..looks like dp orange bud from las yr.have ya thot about expanding a few more plants?.i'd rep yu but it wont let me,i'll try it again.


hey man thanks for the visit and your thoughts. Appreciate that! I am pleased and look forward to what the young girls will blossom into. Walk on!!~~


Hodgegrown said:


> Wow very nice orange hair, I have a preference for red heads..Applaud your dedication with indoors, know what it takes to get those results. Two thumbs up and a great big Well Done to ya...


thanks Man! Racy counch lock .... love it!! Hahahahahahaha! 

The Romulan shows up on some of the sites (Attitude?) where his beans for offered. 


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Fucking finaly.... Hey T I finaly caught up on your thread. 25 min of reading lol.... Congrats on your harvest looks yummy!
> 
> DQ is suppsoed to be a racey sativa I think it would be an interesting partner to the BD. I've never had a racey couch lock stone before lol...
> 
> I thought Sub told me that DQ was the Cheese and C-99. Where did you see that it also has romulan in it?


sounds like potnetially dangerous, and do not operate heavy machinery. Hahahahahaha!


mr west said:


> "I've never had a racey couch lock stone before"
> sounds like a crack and smak buzz lol


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 21, 2009)

How are those tweenies looking, Tahoe?

By the way... check out my new grow journal. Maybe you can help guide me along.


----------



## Hylander (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm always impressed with those who begin with the seed. I'm still making effort to walk a good cloning cycle.
You should be looking mighty tasty about now?

(I'm not at the Lake... but could _walk_ to Trukee  )

Good Fortune 2 U


----------



## raiderman (Aug 22, 2009)

hey TH. hows the plants lookin.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 22, 2009)

Shuswap Lake in British Columbia has long been a place of rest for me. My parents retired there is 1984. Over 1000k (600miles) of shoreline. Over 700 feet deep. Full Volume turnover estimated at 18 months. This lake seemingly handles a tremendous amount of recreational activity (domestic and boat pollution) with ease. I will AlwAys enjoy going to Shuswap Lake.

Seems people wondering about the teenagers. Their developing well. As I mentioned I teased them both over to full horizontal and now have a carpet of intertwined MM and DQ. I'll post some pics right away.

I also tested the bud drying in the vege chamber yesterday and figured that I would probably jar it this morning. Well, this morning came and went, and then a bike ride to enjoy the 33C weather. Came home and decided I had bettter do it now - letting this dry out too much was not what I wanted. So, carefully, into the jars it all went. After being weighed of course. So what was the total? 128g dried. Not half bad for a single plant haul in a small indoor cabinet.

In cleaning it up and putting it all in 6 jars, I pieced apart the large cola - but this large piece alone was 30g dried. Nice to save for a special occassion. I took some pics of the lower portions of the inner parts of the cola. It looks more "amber" than my last crop of this strain - looks a little more mature. And I think that might be the difference in the smoke too. It has the same wonderful permasmile properties, light and energetic. At higher doses it is just plain fun. but it does seem a little more intense, powerful, which is good considering my 24-7-365 .... I wonder sometimes about tolerance. Oh well, for now, I'll keep trying to find out, I have almost 5ozs of it .... yipppy-yo-cayyaaa-muthafukkaa!! 































Road Art on Driving Home


----------



## heftamga (Aug 22, 2009)

beautiful pics there.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 22, 2009)

ns place,great pics, thanx for sharing.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 22, 2009)

So the first pics are from the lower portion of my biggest cola. This is the inside, the side that was up against the stem. Nice and dense and frosty. Weighty too. and on the left of the photo are the "horns" that fdd referred to that in some cases just seem to keep growing indefinitely.














The other pics are of the teenieboppers. They are growing well. I developed a reaction to something in my feeding .... yellow then brown spots. It is looks to me like I did something I shouldn't have but its over and we're moving on? I'll keep an eye on it .... but I'm not too worried. The yellow leaves that show in the main pic are just small lower leaves dying off. I too am not concerned about them.







The bud pics show great development, and an obvious morphological (structural) difference between the DQ and MysteryGirl. Some of the more experienced growers might start looking for clues about the MysteryGirl background ..... you can already see she is more Indica ....(though not hard with a strong Sativa DQ ... hahahaha). The DQ buds showing a more advanced crystal development despite being more than two full weeks behind the other girl in flowering time (in this case - from the moment flowers appeared). These girls have been under 12-12 for four weeks now - the DQ showed us her junk only a little over a week ago. The MysteryGirl showed her junk only a few days after going 12-12 (so she's like 3+ weeks flower.

*Dairy Queen (2 pics)*













MysteryGirl (2 pics)













This pic you can see both ... the MM is right, and the DQ is lower left (and sorta outtafocus .... 







Thanks in advance for your visits, and your comments. Walking on into a Saturday evening, another most fulfilling day.

[youtube]u6FwEJwwYcQ[/youtube]


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 22, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> So the first pics are from the lower portion of my biggest cola. This is the inside, the side that was up against the stem. Nice and dense and frosty. Weighty too. and on the left of the photo are the "horns" that fdd referred to that in some cases just seem to keep growing indefinitely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Dude.. The pics of the lake r fucking sick looks BADASS FUN!!!!!!
Pics of yer girls r awesome u take good pics of closeups.thats hard......must have a sick cam.........
Anyway 2nd week of flower my plants were all green like the whole time in veg..3rd ~ 4th week of Flower all the fan leaves r turning yellow and then crispy brown..WTF!!! But buds r green........is that a lack of THE P AND K or what.......cause is not to much..hell my flower power is 1.8.7 and the veg nute is 5.2.5..........I dont know.afraid to give to much!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 22, 2009)

thats a tough one. thanks for the props on the pics 'n stuff. I love taking pictures....

Sounds to me like they might need more you can gradually up it ...and see if the results improve? Walk on!~~

see the new M600 Noble (as said in the video, a proper proper monster, 650bhp, 1250kg, 4.4L v8 with twin Garrett Turbos.







MyGTO2007 said:


> Wow Dude.. The pics of the lake r fucking sick looks BADASS FUN!!!!!!
> Pics of yer girls r awesome u take good pics of closeups.thats hard......must have a sick cam.........
> Anyway 2nd week of flower my plants were all green like the whole time in veg..3rd ~ 4th week of Flower all the fan leaves r turning yellow and then crispy brown..WTF!!! But buds r green........is that a lack of THE P AND K or what.......cause is not to much..hell my flower power is 1.8.7 and the veg nute is 5.2.5..........I dont know.afraid to give to much!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 22, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> So the first pics are from the lower portion of my biggest cola. This is the inside, the side that was up against the stem. Nice and dense and frosty. Weighty too. and on the left of the photo are the "horns" that fdd referred to that in some cases just seem to keep growing indefinitely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lookin really good keep it up!!! what kind of lights are those in the 3rd pic on both sides of the plants?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 22, 2009)

Tahoe, yellow and brown spotting could be a pH issue. Have you checked the pH lately?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 22, 2009)

Damn T that DQ is packing on the trics. It makes me think I won't be able to see the leaves just the crystals when their done lol.....


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 23, 2009)

Looking good T


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2009)

Narse ice...................>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 23, 2009)

those are the uvb 160W SolarGlo lights. I want to mount them more properly - up above, but for now this sems to work ok. I really don't know if they are an advantage. This is the first time that I have used them. But in getting 4-5oz from one plant, it might be a factor. 


howak47 said:


> lookin really good keep it up!!! what kind of lights are those in the 3rd pic on both sides of the plants?


I have not bothered, and probably should. Thanks for reminding me of the simple stuff.


diggitydank420 said:


> Tahoe, yellow and brown spotting could be a pH issue. Have you checked the pH lately?


no shit eh? pretty amazing. I am really excited about these two girls. 


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Damn T that DQ is packing on the trics. It makes me think I won't be able to see the leaves just the crystals when their done lol.....


thanks man!


oscaroscar said:


> Looking good T


hahahaha! goon one! thanks Westerlie! 


mr west said:


> Narse ice...................>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## cph (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks great!! That DQ is very frosty, she should be a lot of fun to watch mature!! 
That lake looks beautiful!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 23, 2009)

hey man ... thnks. I love that place. so serene and peaceful. and a heluva lot of fun too. yea the DQ is gonna be more than a little interesting. Certainly showing off her pedigree from the start! Hope your rainy morning improves (and don't lick metal fencing when its -40C).  Same goes for metal bongs! LOL! ! walk on!!~~


cph said:


> Looks great!! That DQ is very frosty, she should be a lot of fun to watch mature!!
> That lake looks beautiful!!


----------



## cph (Aug 23, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey man ... thnks. I love that place. so serene and peaceful. and a heluva lot of fun too. yea the DQ is gonna be more than a little interesting. Certainly showing off her pedigree from the start! Hope your rainy morning improves (and don't lick metal fencing when its -40C).  Same goes for metal bongs! LOL! ! walk on!!~~


hahahahaha Thank goodness it doesn't get that cold here, -10 to -15f is the coldest. I've avoided anything metal in the winter since I saw The Christmas Story as a kid.

I got one of these, http://www.smokebetter.com/eb.htm since I have a bad habit of dropping the bowl. Figured I couldn't break a metal one!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2009)

crackin work tahoe really! i go aweay for a bit and everyone crops its like watching a porn flick that someone has taped over the ending of.....

looks real frosty man, and seeing your DQ has inspired me to pop mine in ASAP!!!!


----------



## Your Grandfather (Aug 24, 2009)

Twin turbooooos !!

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2009)

yo tahoe! how have you bee treating your DQ im wondering whats the way forward with her topping supercropping letting it do its thing if its sativa leaning?

info seems pretty scarce all ic ould find on how long to flower was: medium to long 
suggesting a sativa leaning

cheers!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 27, 2009)

yesasirreee .... pretty sweet I'm sure. Bugatti Veyron type power-weight ratio - serious acceleration ....


Your Grandfather said:


> Twin turbooooos !!
> 
> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


hey man ... I dunno .... the growth is good and seems well adapted to the circumstances at this stage. Hope fully the good progress will continue. The DQ seems to me to be developing rather fast in my eyes ... the stank is ... well ..... very raw ... stank .... I do not know cheese stank .... but this is the stankiest I can ever remember. 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> yo tahoe! how have you bee treating your DQ im wondering whats the way forward with her topping supercropping letting it do its thing if its sativa leaning?
> 
> info seems pretty scarce all ic ould find on how long to flower was: medium to long
> suggesting a sativa leaning
> ...


And for an update ..... a couple of interesting notes.

The buddage from the top44 is curing very nicely. I keep tossing and turning the buds in there jars. The samples are increasingly more pleasant and powerful to smoke. The smoke is fine and refined, sweet and slightly tart, the lift, clear, crisp and sparky. The more mature pieces are pretty intense in their cranial adjustment .... I had a RED ALERT this morning - the top portion of the main cola - that I left together as one piece ... started to develop mold .... ....  .....  ..... I had to dismantle it, piece it apart and threw out the moldy sections .... I caught it VERY early so lost only a minimal amount. whew!

So, as noted above, opening the BBox you have an amazing and veryu distinct stank. And if I didn't know that DQ was cheesey ... I'd still say the stank was ... well, cheesey.

These girls are developing well. I have som challenge with differing response to the same conditions ... I determined that I certainly should be monitoring my pH. But regardless, the MM seems to be very sensitive as compared to the DQ which seems to be thriving under identical conditions. I am a little puzzled. And even more so, what to do differently. I like the progress of the DQ, and don't wanna screw with anything too much but the MM looks "weak" and "stressed" ... just not exactly sure why. Here's some pics 2 of the DQ and 2 of the MM.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 28, 2009)

That DQ looks awesome dude,


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 28, 2009)

How long has it been in 12/12 now?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2009)

ooooooh man the the DQ looks the business Tahoe look at the trichs! 

good save on the mould man! the MM will probably put a spurt on for the last few weeks n surprise you fella! Fingers X'd


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 28, 2009)

Are you gonna tell us what the MM is?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 28, 2009)

hey man thanks ... yea ... I pretty stoked to say the least ... she looks like an and very very refined lady. 


oscaroscar said:


> That DQ looks awesome dude,


the MM has been like 5 weeks now as she was already showing flowers when put to 12-12. The DQ did not show flowers for another couple of weeks so she's barely 2 weeks believe it or not. 


oscaroscar said:


> How long has it been in 12/12 now?


ohhh man I am so with you on that one .... she got da thang! 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> ooooooh man the the DQ looks the business Tahoe look at the trichs!
> 
> good save on the mould man! the MM will probably put a spurt on for the last few weeks n surprise you fella! Fingers X'd


no ... so far little effort has ben made on guessing ..... I think it might become easier as she matures .... but I'm justa-wantin-ta-play-along ... hahahah!


oscaroscar said:


> Are you gonna tell us what the MM is?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 28, 2009)

pic bumpty bumpty bump 'n'bump .... 


tahoe58 said:


> yesasirreee .... pretty sweet I'm sure. Bugatti Veyron type power-weight ratio - serious acceleration ....
> 
> hey man ... I dunno .... the growth is good and seems well adapted to the circumstances at this stage. Hope fully the good progress will continue. The DQ seems to me to be developing rather fast in my eyes ... the stank is ... well ..... very raw ... stank .... I do not know cheese stank .... but this is the stankiest I can ever remember.
> 
> ...


----------



## cph (Aug 28, 2009)

Looking great Tahoe!! The DQ is beautiful! Thanks for the update.


----------



## mr west (Aug 28, 2009)

Looking nice mate, I jus posted off some cash for 5 DQ beans hoping to get my mits on em shortly, i cant wait. So have u grown cinderella 99 before or am i repeating mesen lol?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 28, 2009)

yayy!! Im in love....


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 28, 2009)

thanks man ... I am soo soo excited about this girl ... certainly the most for a lovely lady in a long time, even if she is a plant ... LOL !! 


cph said:


> Looking great Tahoe!! The DQ is beautiful! Thanks for the update.


excellenjt, I expect you will not be disappointed. No I have not grown c99, that was what I went looking for, when I found the DQ ...and took it instead.  my oh my .....c99 and cheese. I think that might be worth a try .... 


mr west said:


> Looking nice mate, I jus posted off some cash for 5 DQ beans hoping to get my mits on em shortly, i cant wait. So have u grown cinderella 99 before or am i repeating mesen lol?


supreb! Me too! 


theloadeddragon said:


> yayy!! Im in love....


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 28, 2009)

your lake looks full. mine is drying up. i don't think i'll be able to launch much longer. the dock is on dry land. 
we need some rain to refill it.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 28, 2009)

wow ... really? huh? ... that sucks! Good that we both have lots of great smoke! hahahaha!  except you got more and your is probably better ... but I'm still happy! haahaahaahaa!! 


fdd2blk said:


> your lake looks full. mine is drying up. i don't think i'll be able to launch much longer. the dock is on dry land.
> we need some rain to refill it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 28, 2009)

at this point, you may have more than me.  
it's that time of year. i'm down to less than 1/2 a P.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 29, 2009)

Looking good Their Tahoe!!


----------



## skunkman98536 (Aug 29, 2009)

looking good bro!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 29, 2009)

holy fuk ... red alert ... that is low .... but I think your "bank" has a little more yield potential than my BBox ... hahahaha! Next year ... neat year .... outdoor DQ sativas here we come .... !!


fdd2blk said:


> at this point, you may have more than me.
> it's that time of year. i'm down to less than 1/2 a P.


many many thanks my GTO friend!!


MyGTO2007 said:


> Looking good Their Tahoe!!


thanks man ... they be doing well .... particularly the DQ 


skunkman98536 said:


> looking good bro!


I had the pH issue that I think I might have been able to reverse ... but the MM is still seeming rather sick and unhappy .... I'll check on her this morning again .... no sure what else to do .... particularly since the DQ is doing so well .... oh well, go with the flo .... watch, lewarn, listen ....


----------



## Boulderheads (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey tahoe, been outta town for a while with no internet access. BC looks absolutely amazing. Been thinking of ditching my plans for CA in a few years and going further north. That lake looks very dreamy!! Sorry to hear about that moldy cola, but sounds like you did damage control pretty well. Your other girls are looking very trichy at a young age. my buddage has been getting much sweeter and smokes much better each day, it is amazing what a good cure can do for some nice nugs. Keep up the good work my friend


----------



## Hodgegrown (Aug 29, 2009)

Very nice indeed. What type of camera, lens,etc do you use for such beautiful close ups? Thanks..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey boulder, I was thinking of moving to the promised lands tooPromised lands being NorCal

howzit Tahoe keep it irie my friend


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 29, 2009)

hey man thanks for the visit. always a pleasure to have you drop by. Shuswap is awesome .... lakefront property is generally $1M and up. I think Canada is going to fare a little better than the US though the entire world is in for a big wakeup call in the next 6-12 months. Times they be a changging ... and we're experiencing history unfolding in our midst. Walk on!!~~~~~ 


Boulderheads said:


> Hey tahoe, been outta town for a while with no internet access. BC looks absolutely amazing. Been thinking of ditching my plans for CA in a few years and going further north. That lake looks very dreamy!! Sorry to hear about that moldy cola, but sounds like you did damage control pretty well. Your other girls are looking very trichy at a young age. my buddage has been getting much sweeter and smokes much better each day, it is amazing what a good cure can do for some nice nugs. Keep up the good work my friend


thanks Man ... I have be taking photographs for decades, started with a 126 format box camera, went through the manual adjustment/light meter stuff and now use the Canon Eos Rebel XTi, I thik it was badged the 350 in the States. I want a new 5D Mark II but with the lens I want ... its $6 grand! hahahaha! I have probably ovewr 15000 images from my personal and professional life .... maybe someday I do a coffee table book .... with a picture of monstro bud on the cover!! hahahaha! Walk onq!!~~~~


Hodgegrown said:


> Very nice indeed. What type of camera, lens,etc do you use for such beautiful close ups? Thanks..


thanks ma man ..... Canada is awesome in many respects .... though we have our fair share of taxes driven life too .... I would not live anywhere else in the world .... Walkin On !!~~~~~


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hey boulder, I was thinking of moving to the promised lands tooPromised lands being NorCal
> 
> howzit Tahoe keep it irie my friend


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 29, 2009)

Maybe I should think about going Canada instead aloha Tahoe


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 29, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> yesasirreee .... pretty sweet I'm sure. Bugatti Veyron type power-weight ratio - serious acceleration ....
> 
> hey man ... I dunno .... the growth is good and seems well adapted to the circumstances at this stage. Hope fully the good progress will continue. The DQ seems to me to be developing rather fast in my eyes ... the stank is ... well ..... very raw ... stank .... I do not know cheese stank .... but this is the stankiest I can ever remember.
> 
> ...


Wow these are coming along nicely

What's your humidity Tahoe?


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 29, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Maybe I should think about going Canada instead aloha Tahoe


Canada is looking better and better as the shit gets closer to hitting the fan. The growth the US has seen in the past 2 decades just isn't sustainable, and our leaders in washington are some of the dumbest SOB's on the planet. I suppose that's a poor reflection on the voters, but I'm afraid we're in for some hard lessons... 
Aloha Buddy


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 29, 2009)

Aloha and thx for the insight GreenCross and Tahoe


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 29, 2009)

From what I hear canada's law's are'nt that great.


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 29, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> From what I hear canada's law's are'nt that great.


what's not so great about Canadian law?


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 29, 2009)

There are very few permits to grow handed out in canada.
Atleast from what I have read. And they also seem to be taking a swing backwards
with medical laws.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 29, 2009)

Central Cali is where its at!! 

ALL year long.... inside and out


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 29, 2009)

100% agreed!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 29, 2009)

check it out ... might be a choice worth considering ... I'm obviously biased ... born and raised here ... but seen a lot of the rest of the world ... so far ... still like home the best ... though Aussie came pretty darn close .... that requires anotrher trip .,...hahahaha!


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Maybe I should think about going Canada instead aloha Tahoe


thanks man ... I am very pleased. my temps are 70-78F and 40-48%RH.


Green Cross said:


> Wow these are coming along nicely
> 
> What's your humidity Tahoe?


The Us spent 6% more than they made for two decades, and is now saving 6-7% .... that's a swing of 13%. US GDP is 70% consumer spending.. The math does not lie. But there are lots of others around the world that are in similar circumstances, some worse some better .... but the US as an economy (IMO) has decades of pain ahead. and yes that means Canada will feel that to a great degree as well - as long as it takes for markets to shift and adjust.


Green Cross said:


> Canada is looking better and better as the shit gets closer to hitting the fan. The growth the US has seen in the past 2 decades just isn't sustainable, and our leaders in washington are some of the dumbest SOB's on the planet. I suppose that's a poor reflection on the voters, but I'm afraid we're in for some hard lessons...
> Aloha Buddy





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Aloha and thx for the insight GreenCross and Tahoe


I haven't run into anything problematic ... though I guess the Divorce Act and the virtual killing of any male in divorce.


bossman88188 said:


> From what I hear canada's law's are'nt that great.





Green Cross said:


> what's not so great about Canadian law?





bossman88188 said:


> There are very few permits to grow handed out in canada.
> Atleast from what I have read. And they also seem to be taking a swing backwards
> with medical laws.


yea for sure ... got relatives in ferndale ... awesome!!


theloadeddragon said:


> Central Cali is where its at!!
> 
> ALL year long.... inside and out





bossman88188 said:


> 100% agreed!!


And yea, the MJ laws are still pretty backwards. With glaucoma I asked my doctor about a medicinal card .... he merely chuckled. I expect we will talk about it again. I'd really like to be a grower for a select few patiewnts. I would really enjoy that. Working with ur hands, producing some medicine, helping others out, feeling good, making medicine. That's what sounds cool.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 29, 2009)

Sounds WAY cool to me Tahoe ~Walk On


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 29, 2009)

I think me need to explore that avenue a lil'more .... walk on!!~~ pack the bowl. Torch it! Walking on!~~~~~


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Sounds WAY cool to me Tahoe ~Walk On


----------



## mr west (Aug 30, 2009)

[youtube]/v/Bj7J7vXCf5w&hl=en&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 30, 2009)

mr west said:


> [youtube]/v/Bj7J7vXCf5w&hl=en&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


 Fuck me that was hilarious, i've given meself an asthma attack and pissed me trousers bravo Fred


----------



## mr west (Aug 30, 2009)

class aint he lol, and he can play that uke like a pro lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 30, 2009)

[youtube]/v/eELH0ivexKA&hl=en&fs=1&"></[/youtube]
have a cuppa tea >>>>>>>>>>>>hmm slurrp


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 30, 2009)

LMFOA!!!!! I'm a bit of a heathen i don't like tea, never have since me nan made me drink a cup when i was a kid, scarred me for life lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 30, 2009)

we should stop flaming tahoes thread lol. Are we getting a pic update today talyhoe?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 30, 2009)

hahahahha ... hey folks the room is pretty open .... no worries. luv that british stuff .... I actually even played cricket .... in middle school don't ya know. Yea I went to an ole english prep like school, cane n'all! Taught Latin no less! What I want to know IS how does that guy change his clothes and always get to the next place he has to be, he's not breathing hard or nuthin? ho's he do dat?

I musta picked a bud from the the nitro pile. Cuz, holy fukin blow my shorts off .... what a freaky Sunday morning this is .... pics? I probably couldn't at the moment ... maybe later.


----------



## cph (Aug 30, 2009)

Good for you T, got the luck of the draw this fine sunday morning! The sun is shining here but it's only about 60f. I'm pretty sure our summer like weather is over. Enjoy your day!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 30, 2009)

hey man ... a lil'chilly huh? here to (8C this am) ... fall is in the aire, particularly first thing in the morning. The days are still hot and beautiful. The coming week is supposed to be some fabulous hiking weather so I think , I'll, uhh ....ummmm ...go hiking. for those with outdoor grows here, time is quickly getting lost .... I would expect that you would want to git ur plants down and dried by the end of September .... we can have snow ANY month of the year ....but by October you're gettin pretty certain its gonna come soon. Baja .... start thinking Baja ... hahahaha!


cph said:


> Good for you T, got the luck of the draw this fine Sunday morning! The sun is shining here but it's only about 60f. I'm pretty sure out summer like weather is over. Enjoy your day!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 30, 2009)

many thanks for the KaBloom from cruzer... and with my DQ bud growing up good, real good like .... yyeeehhhaaawWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cph (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah not very warm this morning. It's a little below normal but not much. This has been a strang summer from the beginning, we've only needed the ac for about 2 weeks all summer. Most of the people outdoors around here haven't had the results they usually do.

The DQ looks great, so many crystals!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 30, 2009)

thanks yea ... its gonna be a great great lady .... sry if you told me already ...what parts u in? we had a late late start to summer and really very little real summer ... but in all pretty nice .... I know it has played havoc on the farmers/grain/hay producers .... the wrong weather at the wrong time .... 


cph said:


> Yeah not very warm this morning. It's a little below normal but not much. This has been a strang summer from the beginning, we've only needed the ac for about 2 weeks all summer. Most of the people outdoors around here haven't had the results they usually do.
> 
> The DQ looks great, so many crystals!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeeeehaaaw!


----------



## cph (Aug 30, 2009)

Sounds exactly like our summer. The Black swamp is in northwest Ohio, near the coast of Lake Erie. I don't mind this weather, fall is my favorite time of year!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 30, 2009)

nice ... thanks .... yea beautiful time of year. I grew up in Ontario .... red maples in fall and maple syrup on an ice cone! hahaha! Walking On!!~~


----------



## grow space (Aug 30, 2009)

Ohh-The Fall, its a sad time of the year to me, cas the weather is all bad and rainy-just when i need good, dry, warm weather for flowering time...
But for some reason, I smoke much more in fall, than the other seasons of the year....Too much stress maybe!!??



Stay high Tahoe...


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 30, 2009)

could be .... maybe the coming of winter and all that entails ... the expectation of getting a harvest off in good condition can certainly add ..... I know I feel a whole lot better when stuff is done done and done and jarred. These next weeks again ....waiting for the next crop to fully mature ... time and patience and enjoying the journey ... cuz that all there is .... one big journey ... Walk on!!~~~ 


grow space said:


> Ohh-The Fall, its a sad time of the year to me, cas the weather is all bad and rainy-just when i need good, dry, warm weather for flowering time...
> But for some reason, I smoke much more in fall, than the other seasons of the year....Too much stress maybe!!??
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Your Grandfather (Aug 31, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> could be .... cuz that all there is .... one big journey ... Walk on!!~~~


Yeah man, *that* is the trip...The Journey is the Reward


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 31, 2009)

hey brother ... u know it .... how ya been? continuing on your journey? I hope all is well.peace and positive energy be with you. 


Your Grandfather said:


> Yeah man, *that* is the trip...The Journey is the Reward


?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 31, 2009)

cph said:


> Sounds exactly like our summer. The Black swamp is in northwest Ohio, near the coast of Lake Erie. I don't mind this weather, fall is my favorite time of year!!


Bring on the bonfires!!!!! I love the fall.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 31, 2009)

I fukin LUV bonfires .... so so incredible ....


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 31, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I fukin LUV bonfires .... so so incredible ....


Bonfire? That looks more like a 3 alarm blaze!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 31, 2009)

hahahaha ... I took a canoe trip on the Spanish River in northern Ontario eons ago .... came out onto a lake and made this mnoster ... had to make another smaller fire off and away to cook on ! hahahah! I am mezmerized by fire ...I can stare at a fire all night ..... 


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Bonfire? That looks more like a 3 alarm blaze!!!


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm not quite sure staring at fire all night is good for your eyes.


----------



## mr west (Aug 31, 2009)

[youtube]/v/wmin5WkOuPw&hl=en&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 31, 2009)

hahahaha ... you must try it .... its amazing ... heheheheh! LOLOLOLOL!!


w1ckedchowda said:


> I'm not quite sure staring at fire all night is good for your eyes.


----------



## cph (Aug 31, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I fukin LUV bonfires .... so so incredible ....


 
Now thats a FIRE!! Oh so many wonderful memories....


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 31, 2009)

so we are now entering the week 5 for the MM and week 3 of the DQ.  I took a BIG gamble yesterday and decided that the MM looked sick and starved. I fed her a jolt of organic fish emulsion. Maybe the fact that it has been stated that DQ is VERY sensitive to nutes, then it might be that I have the nutes and everything right for the DQ but it is not BARELY enuf for the MM? I dunno know ... but she's bin fed ... so we'll see. The feeding took place yesterday, and this morning ... this is what I see. I remain VERY pleased with my girls progress. I love the comparison shot of the two different buds from the DQ and the MM side by side. Below are:

Comparison with DQ (left) and MM(right)







DQ













The center is outta focus ...but the trichs in behind are super sharp .....sometimes I just can't get it right ? hahahahahah!







And this be the MAIN top of the DQ ..... I like!







MM

*****coming in the next post*******


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 31, 2009)

And this is the main top for the MM, I also like.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 31, 2009)

Looking sweet Tahoe!YeeHaw!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 31, 2009)

thanks man ... they seem to be settling into their flowering routine ... and the extra shot of nutes to the MM hasn't killed her yet ... so I'll keep a watch. Walking ON!!!~~~~~~ as always, thanks for your visit Bro!


----------



## rasclot (Aug 31, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> thanks man ... they seem to be settling into their flowering routine ... and the extra shot of nutes to the MM hasn't killed her yet ... so I'll keep a watch. Walking ON!!!~~~~~~ as always, thanks for your visit Bro!


 i want sum of this






very nice mate ras


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 31, 2009)

much much appreciated .... cheers! thanks for the visit and the thoughts. Walk on!!~~~~


rasclot said:


> i want sum of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (Aug 31, 2009)

I like I like I like. Without fault as always big T


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 31, 2009)

too too kind MisterWesterlies .... but a "drag-off" would be fun!! hahahaha! 


mr west said:


> I like I like I like. Without fault as always big T


----------



## grow space (Aug 31, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> And this is the main top for the MM, I also like.


Some nice porno,Im exited...



keep it up bro....


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 31, 2009)

Amazing pics Tahoe, that DQ is really taking shape. I went back to see if i could guess what the MM is, is it TGA? If it is i think i might know what it is lol


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 31, 2009)

Lol, I just found out what DQ is... Cheese x Cinderella 99... Dairy x Queen... awesome.

Seriously, Tahoe, that DQ looks _scrumptious!!!_


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 31, 2009)

hey man yea I am so excited .... these girls are growing well.


grow space said:


> Some nice porno,Im exited...
> 
> 
> 
> keep it up bro....


thanks man. yes TGA Subcool. As a hint I have not seen a grow journal for it on RIU or any site (at least from a simple search) .... but I might well be wrong on that ... ???? 


oscaroscar said:


> Amazing pics Tahoe, that DQ is really taking shape. I went back to see if i could guess what the MM is, is it TGA? If it is i think i might know what it is lol


hahahaha ... great work man .... yea I pretty freakin excited aboutr this girl .... some serious smoke coming I do believe.


diggitydank420 said:


> Lol, I just found out what DQ is... Cheese x Cinderella 99... Dairy x Queen... awesome.
> 
> Seriously, Tahoe, that DQ looks _scrumptious!!!_


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 31, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hahahaha ... I took a canoe trip on the Spanish River in northern Ontario eons ago .... came out onto a lake and made this mnoster ... had to make another smaller fire off and away to cook on ! hahahah! I am mezmerized by fire ...I can stare at a fire all night .....


I used to stare at it for hours when I tripped back in the day. It's def that time of year, I have a pile in the back yard that my son and I have been building for some time now and are going to set it a blaze this weekend.



tahoe58 said:


> hey man yea I am so excited .... these girls are growing well.
> 
> thanks man. yes TGA Subcool. As a hint I have not seen a grow journal for it on RIU or any site (at least from a simple search) .... but I might well be wrong on that ... ????
> 
> hahahaha ... great work man .... yea I pretty freakin excited aboutr this girl .... some serious smoke coming I do believe.


It's TGA? It's not the Snow Dawg is it? I've got one of those in flower now but it's barely a week in. Is it a special cross that he no longer produces like the Snow Dawg or does he carry it in his reg line up?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 31, 2009)

Or maybe Deep Purple?


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> too too kind MisterWesterlies .... but a "drag-off" would be fun!! hahahaha!


Drag off? Dressing up in ladys clothes aint something I really wanna share with anyone lol. Did u mean speedy drag?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2009)

sup T the DQ is looking awesome man miss mystery aint too shabby either man! you really can see the E cheese represented really well in the dq and shes got the sativa leaning leaves of the cinders... one to watch that one


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2009)

i should get my dq's soon i hope Tahoes dq is such a stunner in bling


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 1, 2009)

hahahaha no ......this related to a comment I made in your thread about the cheesiest ... yours versus my dq. we each roll a fat monstro-spliff and drag on them and who gets the most stoned first. Ok so it was funny at the time but that time passed I think about a century ago .... hahahaha!


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hahahaha no ......this related to a comment I made in your thread about the cheesiest ... yours versus my dq. we each roll a fat monstro-spliff and drag on them and who gets the most stoned first. Ok so it was funny at the time but that time passed I think about a century ago .... hahahaha!



well reading this made me laugh a little. ur dq looks frostier than just plain ol cheese and such thiner leafs too  im so excited to see how it develops. MM kinda looks bit like big buddah cheese lol tell me it isnt so


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 1, 2009)

Its TGA Subcool .... like I said ...I haven't seen a grow journal ..... I don't really know exactly if it is special or not. I bought a bunch of seeds from TGA .... and when they arrived there was a package that was in addition to my order. I thought, for fun, let's just keep it a secret. The lineage of the beans in VERY interesting ... certainly OUUTTTAAAA my realm ... but I expect probably worthy of a best effort. Walking ON!!!~~~~~


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2009)

unkown DANK eh if its TGA its bound to be pretty awesome!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 1, 2009)

hahahaha ... I BE hoping for sure for sure!! hahahaha! and the genetic are flawless ... the parent are reasonably well cataloged.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2009)

im guessing its one of the qleaner lines or jack the ripper cross?! am i close?


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 1, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> so we are now entering the week 5 for the MM and week 3 of the DQ. I took a BIG gamble yesterday and decided that the MM looked sick and starved. I fed her a jolt of organic fish emulsion. Maybe the fact that it has been stated that DQ is VERY sensitive to nutes, then it might be that I have the nutes and everything right for the DQ but it is not BARELY enuf for the MM? I dunno know ... but she's bin fed ... so we'll see. The feeding took place yesterday, and this morning ... this is what I see. I remain VERY pleased with my girls progress. I love the comparison shot of the two different buds from the DQ and the MM side by side. Below are:
> 
> Comparison with DQ (left) and MM(right)
> 
> ...


Looking great here tahoe! 

Fish emulsion is so full of goodness, and it's mild. I love that stuff.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 1, 2009)

many thanks man ... yes I have used it to start all my plants ... light to mod feeding fairly early on. I think it seems to build a solid base and foundation? Dunno know for sure ... but seems to work ... Walk on!!!~~~~~~


Green Cross said:


> Looking great here tahoe!
> 
> Fish emulsion is so full of goodness, and it's mild. I love that stuff.


----------



## DWR (Sep 1, 2009)

nice resin production... I dont know why my ams aint full of resin... was last time.

 U can make good hash i guess out of them leafs ! lovely


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 1, 2009)

yessirree ... I do hope to make some good hash. thanks man for your visit and your thoughts! your plants, clones they be? or seeds from the same batch? sorry if I am missing the obvious. But in my view the variables are almost infinite. To create essentially identical conditions is almost not possible. The exact same set of variables all at exactly the same values for the same duration etc etc ..... not really likely (IMO). In my case, I do believe that the UVB and CO2 do make a difference. How much? not sure but the results I get are welcome and so nothing else matters.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2009)

grow space said:


> Some nice porno,Im exited...
> 
> 
> 
> keep it up bro....


 looks ns. and ready to fatten up.great job.


----------



## Mammath (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah, looking real good mate.


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 1, 2009)

hey tahoe i just saw you in oscars journal and wanna check out what you are doing. now i am def. not going to read all 101 pages but where should i start at for your current grow?


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 1, 2009)

sorry 117!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 2, 2009)

hey there folks .... many thanks for dropping in. I was spending some time in my favorite place in the world. The Mountains! It was a most fabulous day. Always nice to know people coming and going visiting and bs'in hahahaha! 







thanks RM ... I think some BB would make a fine home here. hahahahahahaha!


raiderman said:


> looks ns. and ready to fatten up.great job.


thanks man ... I be looking forward to these girls to becoming the ladies they be destined to be .... 


Mammath said:


> Yeah, looking real good mate.


well let's see. My brain works in time period so I will give you dates when things took place, and you can choose (by date) where to look into the thread to get the information you seek.    

The seeds were germed (DQ popped and emerged immediately, MM was slower to develop pop and emerge) and put into soil on June 15th (200W CFL 18-6). these particular young ladies veged for 35 days. These girls were part of a tom-boy troop ..... fukin males everywhere ...they escaped with their virginity. On July 22 they went into the BBox and went to 12-12 (400W HPS + 2x 160W UVB + CO2). The MM had already started to show her junk within days of entering 12-12. The DQ took almost three weeks. Today is six weeks 12-12 - the DQ has now been flowering about three weeks. 

I have had some typical challenges. Most recently the MM had been looking ill, unhealthy, lacking vibrancy - yellowing leaves, falling off. I'm not sure exactly what is wrong. First checked pH made that right. No real improvements. Ok so since the DQ is (I thought I had read) sensitive to nutes, then since the DQ is looking so good, maybe the MM is starving? So she got a shot of fish emulsion and that was two days ago. Last night she was still standing. 

I'll be posting some pics, probably soon again. Hope that helps. 


meridan13 said:


> hey tahoe i just saw you in oscars journal and wanna check out what you are doing. now i am def. not going to read all 101 pages but where should i start at for your current grow?


----------



## Mammath (Sep 2, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> well let's see. My brain works in time period so I will give you dates when things took place, and you can choose (by date) where to look into the thread to get the information you seek.
> 
> The seeds were germed (DQ popped and emerged immediately, MM was slower to develop pop and emerge) and put into soil on June 15th (200W CFL 18-6). these particular young ladies veged for 35 days. These girls were part of a tom-boy troop ..... fukin males everywhere ...they escaped with their virginity. On July 22 they went into the BBox and went to 12-12 (400W HPS + 2x 160W UVB + CO2). The MM had already started to show her junk within days of entering 12-12. The DQ took almost three weeks. Today is six weeks 12-12 - the DQ has now been flowering about three weeks.
> 
> ...


The problem with internet based social networks is you 'read what you read, how you read it.
My comment was not derogatory?
I was not expressing a 'low opinion' of your grow dude.

If I had said 'Yeah', followed by dots, ...........
Then I would be rolling my eyes 

Picture a (Yeah! Looking real good mate!)

Just bad punctuation by me tahoe. 
I love your work, your legs, knees, shoes, and rocky mountain highs!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 2, 2009)

no worries mate. its all good. I do not know what I said that made you think I had some issue with your text/punctuation (my long winded answer was to try and answer the other guys questions?) .... but my bad ... no worries. I believe we have just had a synaptic communication failure ..... walk in on!!~~~


----------



## Mammath (Sep 2, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> no worries mate. its all good. I do not know what I said that made you think I had some issue with your text/punctuation (my long winded answer was to try and answer the other guys questions?) .... but my bad ... no worries. I believe we have just had a synaptic communication failure ..... walk in on!!~~~


See what I mean. Maybe it's just me... 

Edit: On the kush tonight after a long day. Always gets me.
Excuse my misinterpretations.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 2, 2009)

no excuses necessary. its all good. We're walking on .... laughing about the day to unfold .... get sum rest ... enjoy your moments. Each one is individual, and incompareable, each one is a new experience. marvel at it. and then walk on to the next marveling moment. 


Mammath said:


> See what I mean. Maybe it's just me...
> 
> Edit: On the kush tonight after a long day. Always gets me.
> Excuse my misinterpretations.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 2, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey there folks .... many thanks for dropping in. I was spending some time in my favorite place in the world. The Mountains! It was a most fabulous day. Always nice to know people coming and going visiting and bs'in hahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 o'man i love the Sierra moubtains.wen i used to cruise to Reno desert on the right Sierras on the left,lol. Beautiful,ns photo also.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 2, 2009)

thanks man ... the Sierras etc gorgeous ..... Dolomites (Italy), Alps (Austria) .... Nepal/Himilayas (that's my dream trek ...). Thanks for dropping on by, I smoked a big spliff and had my afternoon nap up there at that spot. It does NOT get ANY sweeter.....Walking On!!~~~~~ 


raiderman said:


> o'man i love the Sierra moubtains.wen i used to cruise to Reno desert on the right Sierras on the left,lol. Beautiful,ns photo also.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2009)

ahahaa a nap up there?!?! id be afraid id roll down the hill lol

beautiful view tho dude!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 2, 2009)

looks like a good place to set up camp, maybe a little more south,lol, if u know wat i mean.lol,who knows.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 2, 2009)

hahahaha ... yea would not be funny. but a fairly remote possibility. it's kinda funny cuz on the way I it was getting pretty serious and I looked around and said to myself. Well, I hope I can get back down ..... hahahahah! 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> ahahaa a nap up there?!?! id be afraid id roll down the hill lol
> 
> beautiful view tho dude!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 2, 2009)

yea wake up startled and roll down like snow cone,i've torn my legs up more than once wen i lived in North cal.messin around.lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 2, 2009)

These be pretty windblown slopes .... and winter snow would be really deep at least where it stayed put. Lotsa food though. Lotsa good water. And plenty of fresh air. I'm sure growing weed would not be a problem .... just have to keep the deer off of it! hahahaha! 


raiderman said:


> looks like a good place to set up camp, maybe a little more south,lol, if u know wat i mean.lol,who knows.


yea .... anyone with vertigo prolly wouldn't be trying that ... hahahaha!


raiderman said:


> yea wake up startled and roll down like snow cone,lol.


----------



## cph (Sep 2, 2009)

That's a great shot of the mountains Tahoe!! I can see why thats your favorite place in the world!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 2, 2009)

mountains and the soil of the earth has a magical effect on my. I have only fully realized this in the last couple of years. It is without question part of my core. Thanks for your visit and thoughts. Walk on!!~~~ 


cph said:


> That's a great shot of the mountains Tahoe!! I can see why thats your favorite place in the world!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 2, 2009)

Do you drive to these places or do you live where you can just walk to them? Looks awsome.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 2, 2009)

its a drive anywhere from fifteen minutes to an hour or more .... depends on how far into the backcountry you want to get. I love it. Thanks for dropping by.


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Do you drive to these places or do you live where you can just walk to them? Looks awsome.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm always here but most of the time I don't have anything worthy of posting to say. So it's my understanding that your DQ has been in 12/12 for 6 weeks but has only been showing flowering for 3, is that right?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 2, 2009)

And I'm going with Pandora's box or the Flav....


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 2, 2009)

that is correct. I would have veged her longer but I am very height constrained ... and she is obviously is very sativa and likely a later pheno type .... but I guess we'll see. The crystal development is insane for such a young plant in my experience. I remain VERY excxited for this girl. I'm sorry that I am not equipped for cloning and such. Will all have to come as I refine my growing system. Thanks for your thoughts. 


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> I'm always here but most of the time I don't have anything worthy of posting to say. So it's my understanding that your DQ has been in 12/12 for 6 weeks but has only been showing flowering for 3, is that right?


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 2, 2009)

You're very very lucky to have all that on your doorstep or at least very close. I envy you lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 2, 2009)

nIce pics Tahoe


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 2, 2009)

thanks man ... it really is a special place. Moved here in '85, and since that time, I always like coming home.

I try to make the most of it ..... and of course I love being outdoors ... thanks for your visit. 


oscaroscar said:


> You're very very lucky to have all that on your doorstep or at least very close. I envy you lol


many thanks my friend. I love taking photographs. 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nIce pics Tahoe


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 2, 2009)

Wish I had time to hike around again....... 8 more years..... 8 more years..... and I will be Semi free..... sigh....


----------



## mr west (Sep 3, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Wish I had time to hike around again....... 8 more years..... 8 more years..... and I will be Semi free..... sigh....


whats happening in 8 more years time? I finish paying my benifit overpayment in 2017 lol 28 pounds a week since 2003 lmao fucking govenment, u cant go bankrupt to get out of paying the gov lol. hehehehehehe fuck em i say lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2009)

too rights westy what have they done for us, emptied the bins once a fortnight n made us the second most hated nation or joint top depending on your position....

viva la revolution


----------



## Mammath (Sep 3, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IaE3EaQte78&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IaE3EaQte78&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2009)

classic mam nice one


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

ok, I'll ask? wuzzup TLD?


theloadeddragon said:


> Wish I had time to hike around again....... 8 more years..... 8 more years..... and I will be Semi free..... sigh....


hahahaha .... went bankrupt in 2005 .... screwed the gov't ... but judge told me I make too much money and have to pay the "others" all back? fukin bitch. but the gov't? hahahaha! the be fukd. ok well at the time I cried ... but ya, fukin politicians have only one role in life. no I'm not going to explain. It's self-explanatory. 


mr west said:


> whats happening in 8 more years time? I finish paying my benifit overpayment in 2017 lol 28 pounds a week since 2003 lmao fucking govenment, u cant go bankrupt to get out of paying the gov lol. hehehehehehe fuck em i say lol.


the world is in a tailspin .... its gonna be a wild ride for the next years ... civil unrest has only just begun. The populice is angry. Its gonna blow. 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> too rights westy what have they done for us, emptied the bins once a fortnight n made us the second most hated nation or joint top depending on your position....
> 
> viva la revolution


THIS is WAY too FuKiN FuNNY.

[youtube]8r1CZTLk-Gk[/youtube]



Mammath said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IaE3EaQte78&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IaE3EaQte78&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


word. word. true classic! and will be funny for ever.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> classic mam nice one


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

Just to keep things all above board and clear .... its not snowdawg (which is what I really wanted in the first place) .... and its not DeepPurple either. I'll be posting some pics again later this morning .... time to update for the DQ and MM

Like I said before, the MM that I have I have not seen a grow journal of before, but the parents are well known (and well respected). Walking On!!~~~~~~


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> It's TGA? It's not the Snow Dawg is it? I've got one of those in flower now but it's barely a week in. Is it a special cross that he no longer produces like the Snow Dawg or does he carry it in his reg line up?





It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Or maybe Deep Purple?


----------



## cph (Sep 3, 2009)

Mammath said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IaE3EaQte78&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IaE3EaQte78&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]





tahoe58 said:


> This is WAY too FuKiN FuNNY.
> 
> [youtube]8r1CZTLk-Gk[/youtube]


Both great clips, thanks guys!!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 3, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> Just to keep things all above board and clear .... its not snowdawg (which is what I really wanted in the first place) .... and its not DeepPurple either. I'll be posting some pics again later this morning .... time to update for the DQ and MM
> 
> Like I said before, the MM that I have I have not seen a grow journal of before, but the parents are well known (and well respected). Walking On!!~~~~~~


I think you missed my other 2 guesses. 3rd deminsion and Flav.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

correct ... it would seem I have. and I have NO idea how THAT happens ... heheheheheh! But neither of those either ... Walk on!!~~~ 


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> I think you missed my other 2 guesses. 3rd deminsion and Flav.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 3, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> correct ... it would seem I have. and I have NO idea how THAT happens ... heheheheheh! But neither of those either ... Walk on!!~~~


Well then give us an idea of how many lines make up it's parentage..... I was surfing around last night because I couldn't log on to this site for some reason and saw a site that had listed the Romulan in the DQ. I'm going to PM sub because when you start mixing that many genes in the pool it gets harder to find anything that resembles the parents imo.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

Totally agree with you. You make a very good point about genetic composition and hybridization. There are ways to incorporate outcrosses that are more effective than others. . I have bred horses for many years and breeding to obtain a "type" is a long and difficult process with lots of uncertainty.

it is my understanding that these are from serious parents? (from what I can find - I have not talked to Subcool about it ... maybe I should just get the low down from him through PM and then I can give useful hints?)


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Well then give us an idea of how many lines make up it's parentage..... I was surfing around last night because I couldn't log on to this site for some reason and saw a site that had listed the Romulan in the DQ. I'm going to PM sub because when you start mixing that many genes in the pool it gets harder to find anything that resembles the parents imo.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

ok. So I have sent a PM to Subcool asking for some pertinent details of the parents, background and history, and that should provide me with some suitable teasers for this episode of GuessTheStrain ..... (in the best or Arnie impersonations ...) I'll be Back!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi Tahoe! I talked to Jah this morning,,, Jah Ras told I n I to tell you blessings from the creator jah also said we need a pic bump


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

I heard him say that (freaky huh!?!~~~) ... and you know what? .... I listened ... processing the photos are the moment (cropping, etc) ..... thanks for the reminder my friend. Most appreciated!! Walking On!!~~~~~


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 3, 2009)

"serious" parents? was that a clue? is AK47 one of the parents? FFS just tell us! LMFAO


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

by serious, I mean the parentage shows up elsewhere is desireable strains .... 

you don't "play" very well with others now do you? hahahaha! Its a game. Play. LOL! (or not ... LOL!)


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 3, 2009)

I thought you were hinting at a serious seeds strain. But i'm wrong again lol.. or am i? you're a master of suspense T


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

kingmaster of fukall maybe .. hahahaha! the suspense shall remain .... not Serious Seeds ... they're TGA ....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2009)

I got the Dank book.....post a pix later, I'll try to sleuth it outhehehe


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

haha .. someone has become resourceful ..... I'll be posting pics later ...got distracted ... have NO idea hoe THAT happened!


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I got the Dank book.....post a pix later, I'll try to sleuth it outhehehe


And As a Tribute to SUBCOOL and his hard work!!          

[youtube]UYx8dPFR588[/youtube]


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 3, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> kingmaster of fukall maybe .. hahahaha! the suspense shall remain .... not Serious Seeds ... they're TGA ....


 I thought one of the parents of MM was a serious strain. Does TGA use other seed bank strains to breed from?
Anyways i'm barking up the wrong tree, I'll keep guessing


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

oh ..sorry ...I might not understand exactly where TGA sources their stock. I got a message back from Subcool and this strain originated with a different breeder .... I have contact that breeder and will see what I get back. I have a little better understanding of the linbeage now though still some gaps to fill .... maybe I'll create a genealogy tree and leave blanks to fill in ? hahahaha!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 3, 2009)

In 8 more years I will own my home outright, my kids can watch themselves, I will have decent size saving plans, won't have to care or worry about my stash...... maybe have some one growing for me.... my land will be tended...... my wife will be loved


And this Sagitarious heart can finally escape the clasps of societies chastity belt

THE Loaded Dragon will spring into flight all around the world, and humanity will feel the wrath of the earth through my wings.... retribution..... 8 years... give or take  got another little one on the way.....

But my soul aches for it each day.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

many many thanks for sharing your story .... much positive energy flowing your way ... reap the rewards ... Walking On!!~~~ 


theloadeddragon said:


> In 8 more years I will own my home outright, my kids can watch themselves, I will have decent size saving plans, won't have to care or worry about my stash...... maybe have some one growing for me.... my land will be tended...... my wife will be loved
> 
> 
> And this Sagitarious heart can finally escape the clasps of societies chastity belt
> ...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 3, 2009)

right back atcha..... 

can't wait.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

my new mantra : I dont care; It doesn't matter; wait! hahahaha!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

One of The Biggest Clues To the identity of MissMystery stares you straight in the face everytime you come and visit the room.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2009)

PAndoras box???


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

excellent thought ... but. no.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2009)

TRainwreck?? no offense


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 3, 2009)

why are people guessing strains???


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 3, 2009)

The void???


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2009)

sPace queen?? Sputnik?? Jillybean???lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 3, 2009)

I see..... but why? is there a pick somewheres of some nugs or something...... Im lost....


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey there folks ... nuthin be hitting the bell ringer yet .... 

TLD .... naw just having sum fun. I bought a swak of seeds from TGA and a "special" pack was included when they arrived, a complete surprise to me. I have kept the name of the strain secret just for fun. Maybe for the winner I will print an 8x10 of one of my favorite photographs as a prize?

More important sschtuphh .... the pics! hahahaha!

DQ - 3 1/2 weeks flowering
MM - 6 weeks flowering

First the DairyQueen. At this young age she is expressing strong resin and trich characteristics. Stank be stank. I cannot believe the progress of these nugs.

























And the MissMystery, also looking very sweet ..... (the fish emulsion nutes given to her seem to maybe have helped out .... didn't kill her anyway ....)


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 3, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> Hey there folks ... nuthin be hitting the bell ringer yet ....
> 
> TLD .... naw just having sum fun. I bought a swak of seeds from TGA and a "special" pack was included when they arrived, a complete surprise to me. I have kept the name of the strain secret just for fun. Maybe for the winner I will print an 8x10 of one of my favorite photographs as a prize?
> 
> ...


Great looking plants, so much frostiness! Do you know if those trichs look milky white under the scope? I can't believe how they stand out!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

I have not looked as yet .... I will do so.  The DQ is simply astounding to me.

I am a little curious about the twisting of the leaves with the DQ; has anyone else seen that? or something else??




Green Cross said:


> Great looking plants, so much frostiness! Do you know if those trichs look milky white under the scope? I can't believe how they stand out!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 3, 2009)

the third dimension???

Miss Mistert is the one we are guessing about???


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2009)

Hahahaha

tiny bomb??? killer queen??


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

nope, nope and nope.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 3, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I have not looked as yet .... I will do so.  The DQ is simply astounding to me.
> 
> I am a little curious about the twisting of the leaves with the DQ; has anyone else seen that? or something else??


I see what you mean by twisting leaves, my gigabud did some of that, I think it must be genetic. I looks normal, unlike deformed leaves I've seen on certain plants. I'd like to grow be some DQ lol maybe some day


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 3, 2009)

Jacks Cleaner II (2)?

Where Can I find a full list of TGAs seeds??


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 3, 2009)

just checkin in tahoe lookin good!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2009)

Last guess,,,, ..... Jacks cleaner?


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

thanks man .... it was a funny process to end up here. I love his photogs and went looking at his stuff, came across SnowDawg and wanted it just cuz I liked the name. But then I saw DQ ... and I'm (and my kids) a DQ fiend ... I go have icecream there like twice a fukin week !!!! LOL! LOL!! ..... anyhoooo .... the MissMystery, its not on any list of tga seeds .... its special ....


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm trying to build a family tree of the MissMystery ... and what I will do is fill in many places but then leave some blank .... I have to build the template though .... I'm stoned and feeling busy ....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 3, 2009)

so a parent of this strain was produced by serious seeds?? 2 famed parents, of known and proven lineages? hybrid, sativa dom. ?? that is really not much to go on....


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

yea ur right I'm really not being fair at this point ... there not enough info to really make it plausible. But the Reality is .... that the biggest clue still looks you straight in the face everytime you visit the room.

I need to find some more background on one of the parents .... because it is a line bred strain ... (parent1 x prodigy with parent1 in background) I guess I haven't really thought this through entirely .... 


theloadeddragon said:


> so a parent of this strain was produced by serious seeds?? 2 famed parents, of known and proven lineages? hybrid, sativa dom. ?? that is really not much to go on....


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

ok so the original breeder (Cali-based) has provided me with the following statements .... unaltered and cut and paste from their response to me question about lineage.

Parent 1 -


> _[FONT=&quot]..... used the old SSSC Skunk #1 as the cubing strain due to many of the same strains used to produce them[/FONT]_


Parent 2 -


> .._... [FONT=&quot]is an old 70's indica crossed with a rare strong african purple[/FONT]_


They also said this:



> _[FONT=&quot]Since this is such a rare cross and one not many folks have even seen, they might not get it when guessing[/FONT]_


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

I like Ferraris .... A LOT.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 3, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I have not looked as yet .... I will do so.  The DQ is simply astounding to me.
> 
> I am a little curious about the twisting of the leaves with the DQ; has anyone else seen that? or something else??


I read in a description of sub's ln his JTR that the tric build up does that to the leaves. It's in one of his threads in his forum.



tahoe58 said:


> ok so the original breeder (Cali-based) has provided me with the following statements .... unaltered and cut and paste from their response to me question about lineage.
> 
> Parent 1 - Parent 2 - They also said this:


Qleaner?


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow Tahoe, looking great.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *It's 5 o'clock somewhere* 
_Sorry to keep bothering you my friend but I was surfing around last night and saw a site that listed your DQ as CheesexC-99xromulan. On Hempdepot's site where I get my seeds it just has the cheesexC-99. Was one of them misinformed?_

People get the parents wrong at times its all the same cross 



Am I stoned or is he talking in circles? (I'm not stoned) I pm'd him back to have him clarify. It didn't answer my question at all.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

not sure I understand this?? sorry if I'm too 

and no on Qleaner ....


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> I read in a description of sub's ln his JTR that the tric build up does that to the leaves. It's in one of his threads in his forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Qleaner?


thanks girl much appreciate the visit ... gonna be some sweet smoke I think.


Chiceh said:


> Wow Tahoe, looking great.


I'm not sure what ur trying to say .... I must be really really 


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *It's 5 o'clock somewhere*
> _Sorry to keep bothering you my friend but I was surfing around last night and saw a site that listed your DQ as CheesexC-99xromulan. On Hempdepot's site where I get my seeds it just has the cheesexC-99. Was one of them misinformed?_
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 4, 2009)

I got some SSSC beans


----------



## mr west (Sep 4, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I got some SSSC beans


forgive my ignorance but what is a sssc bean?


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

seems that we are lucky to have these. I am thinking I might not exactly know the significance of that MM girl. I think I'm gonna like this, this is gonna be fun. 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I got some SSSC beans


not sure exactly but went to take a look. The brief exchange I had with the breeder gave me the sense that these are olde original lines. From what I found in a quick search, SSSC seems to be the breeder? and we are talking about Skunk #1? Skunk #1 seems to be the basis to alloottta good shit. Reference is made to Sam Skunkman. And Cultivators Choice. Early work done long ago. I'ma gonna keep reading now that I've started but ... seems like I mightagotmeakeeper?  I don't know any of this but I'm sure there are people on here that do.


mr west said:


> forgive my ignorance but what is a sssc bean?


----------



## mr west (Sep 4, 2009)

ok ill hang about and smoke some qdebw and ponder on this information, more like star off into space thinkin of old times an such lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

if I be u I be shagging the twentysumthin ... hahahaha! then maybe starring off into space thinking about ... well, prolly shagging her again ... sooryyy .. man no disrespect! hahahah! Walking On!!~~~~


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 4, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> not sure I understand this?? sorry if I'm too
> 
> and no on Qleaner ....
> 
> ...


 
Maturing much faster than JC was another hopeful goal and at 50 days Id say we nailed that trait as well. All three females are alike with the exception of the height of the one female. To avoid numerical confusion we gave each female a name. Lemango became the tall one that looked more Space Queen dominant. Soylent Green was apparently the largest of the three as far as cola size and the plant most resembling Jacks Cleaner with her predictable resin leaf curl was given the name Pink lemonade. This is the plant that became the star during multiple sessions in front of my lens


And the last quote I was trying to say I outright asked him which posting was correct on the parentage of the DQ and he gave a round about no answer.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2009)

hahahahahah welll thats that i guess lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

hey man ... cool info.

re: DQ - is it not that the Romulan is introduced into the pedigree somewhere? ... I believe the ukcheese x c99 is the generally accepted base lineage and I would be inclined to go with wording/text provided at BidzBay or Cannaseur. The Romulan might be an added highlight to the background genetics (Romulan is WW??). I really dunno .... maybe someone celse can help.


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Maturing much faster than JC was another hopeful goal and at 50 days Id say we nailed that trait as well. All three females are alike with the exception of the height of the one female. To avoid numerical confusion we gave each female a name. Lemango became the tall one that looked more Space Queen dominant. Soylent Green was apparently the largest of the three as far as cola size and the plant most resembling Jacks Cleaner with her predictable resin leaf curl was given the name Pink lemonade. This is the plant that became the star during multiple sessions in front of my lens
> 
> 
> And the last quote I was trying to say I outright asked him which posting was correct on the parentage of the DQ and he gave a round about no answer.....


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 4, 2009)

If someone guesses right are you gonna say so? I think it was Proffessor Plum in the library with the candlestick. Wrong game? I'll keep guessing lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

hahahaha ... absolutely. And I dunno about a prize but I could come up with something ... ?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> forgive my ignorance but what is a sssc bean?


Yes , Tahoe is right, original oldskool beans.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks man ... I'm still waiting for some more info back from the breeder ... I'm am so stoked about having some of this oldeskool stuff .... YYeeHHaaWWWW!!! Walking TALL!


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Yes , Tahoe is right, original oldskool beans.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 4, 2009)

YeeHaaw~Walk On!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

YYeeHHaaWWWW!!!! InnDDeeeEDD !!!!!!



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> YeeHaaw~Walk On!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 4, 2009)

Haaahahajah.... Awesomee friggin pic tahoe buddy made my day


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

I have SO many memories as a kid paddling my canoe through the swamp/marsh ... listening to the cackle and calls of the redwinged blackbirds ... awesome awesome awesome.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

bumpty bumpty bumpty .... still looking for someone to figure out what the MM might be ... ?? 


tahoe58 said:


> YYeeHHaaWWWW!!!! InnDDeeeEDD !!!!!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 4, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> ok so the original breeder (Cali-based) has provided me with the following statements .... unaltered and cut and paste from their response to me question about lineage.
> 
> Parent 1 - Parent 2 - They also said this:


 
aha.....

couple more hints and I will have it....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 4, 2009)

oh yeah really nice pic too


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

excellent ... I knew there would be someone ..... that had some chutzpah ... hahahaha! Walking On! I'll be passing along the next set of info that the breeder is providing to me (hopefully .... )


theloadeddragon said:


> aha.....
> 
> couple more hints and I will have it....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 4, 2009)

the SSSC Skunk #1 was a very helpful hint

the Indica Cross was a LOT more helpful.....

I am from Cali.... know a few old breeders..... gotta shoot an email off and I might get an answer without any additional clues


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

fire it up ... torch a phatty ... let's do this deal! hahahaha!


theloadeddragon said:


> the SSSC Skunk #1 was a very helpful hint
> 
> the Indica Cross was a LOT more helpful.....
> 
> I am from Cali.... know a few old breeders..... gotta shoot an email off and I might get an answer without any additional clues


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

AND DON'T FORGET ..... the biggest clue is directly in front of u everytime you come into the room. Walk on!!~~


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 4, 2009)

is that Grape Ape??


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

nope .... but this is the first warm tinge ... !!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 4, 2009)

#*4*   




03-24-2009, 06:59 AM 
gmoneys 
Marijuana Toker
*Marijuana Toker*




*Join Date: Feb 2009
Location: in marijuanaville
Posts: 170 





























 
*​




*HIgh Times 2007* 
permalink
*GRAPES OF WRATH*

*From Purple Urkel to Grape Ape to Lavender, violet-colored cannabis varieties have piqued the interest of many ganja growers in the last several years. American seed breeder Subcool investigates the facts and the myths about cannabis strains that naturally turn purple as they mature.*

by SubCool 
Thu, Jun 21, 2007 1:30 pm
more: subcool, seed company, grow articles, purple pot, august 2007, strains








 
*By Subcool*

Purple Urkel is a clone-only strain that seems to be the rage among medical clubs and cannabis connoisseurs. Danny Danko asked me to do some research on the popular strain and report on our current project using an Urkel clone mother. Purple Urkel is known for growing somewhat slowly, but its other traits make it very desirable. It turns an amazing purple late in bloom, possesses the most amazing grape/lavender flavor and gives a nice strong stone. But where did it come from?

Purple Urkel or Humboldt Purple (a.k.a. Purple Urple) has been growing in southern Humboldt County since approximately 1989. The Mendo cats are responsible for renaming it &#8220;Lavender,&#8221; among several other names. A good friend, White Trash Redneck, has grown the Mendocino Lavender cut side by side with the Humboldt Purple Urple/Urkel&#8212;as well as the Bridgeville Black Afghan, Nepalese Purple, Pakistani Purple Kush and Tooty Fruity Purple&#8212;and he swears they&#8217;re all the same cut, renamed. 

White Trash Redneck also went on to tell me that the Humboldt Purple cut seems to be an old-school IBL, or Inbred Line, making it ideal for use in breeding projects. He&#8217;s bred more than 20 Urkel hybrids and has been impressed with all of them. I&#8217;ve discovered quite a few other Purples that are likely the same cut as well, going by such names as Garberville Purple Kush (a.k.a. Swerve&#8217;s Cut), Mendocino PK and Kyle Kushman&#8217;s PK. An Internet source I&#8217;ll leave unnamed says about Kyle&#8217;s PK:

_Kyle Kushman&#8217;s &#8220;Purple Kush&#8221; is the plant that made Kushman famous after a photograph of the Kush made the cover of the_ New York Times Magazine _about 12 years ago.The magazine is not a weed-centric publication, and the article stated how much real money is made by indoor gardening based on black-market forces and the technology that was in place then (grow lights, seeds, hydro systems, etc). In the article the grower (presumably Kyle) states that the plant was found in a group of Northern Lights x Purple_ Indica_ seeds. Kyle was living out east at the time and soon became a writer for_ HIGH TIMES_. 

I would assume that the Mendocino and Garberville versions are the exact same, as this is prime herb-growing country here in North Cali, and it would be really easy for one grower to give a clone to another fellow grower. The Emerald Triangle (Humboldt, Mendocino and Trinity Counties) is known for the quantity of MJ it produces, both indoor and outdoor._

-HIGHTIMES 2007


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 4, 2009)

I hate strain name soup crap like that ^^^^


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 4, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> AND DON'T FORGET ..... the biggest clue is directly in front of u everytime you come into the room. Walk on!!~~


This is probably the most ambiguous clue of the lot..... and probably the most important as well


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

great choice, and I've heard an awesome grow and excellent smoke ... but not this girlygirl.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

yes the clue which appears has a variety of interpretations and tenses ...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 4, 2009)

Lavender??


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 4, 2009)

need more pics of it...... I will know for sure when its farther along in flower (at least week 6-7)


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

nope .... another wonderful choice and the theme you are sticking to is appropriate.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 4, 2009)

I KNOW its not PK..... purple urkel would have been a guess if I actually hadn't seen the pics of it in flower I KNOW its not Purple Urkel


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

like the breeder said ... he says " [FONT=&quot]*Since this is such a rare cross and one not many folks have even seen, they might not get it when guessing*" [/FONT]


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 4, 2009)

is there any black african back there (grandparent?)


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

the second parent " [FONT=&quot]_*is an old 70's indica crossed with a rare strong african purple*_". This is the only african reference I have at the moment.
[/FONT]


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

I been up trading since 5am .... I need to take a nap ... back later .. cheers and good luck folks!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 4, 2009)

indigo....

double purple doja....


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

nope n'nope ....

ya know the problem with 10-15 minute naps exactly when you need them .... they don't satisfy the 1 hour nap you WANT!!!! 

You know I like speed as much (or MORE) than the next guy .... but check this out ... V10, 500hp, two wheels. yikes. or hang on. or sumthin!!~~~~

[youtube]3LrNRJ9GDf0[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Sep 4, 2009)

thats a nutty bike, the guy looked tiny riding it lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

just imagine how small the pieces would be after he wiped out a full bore ... hahahaha! can you say ... pancake! hahahaha!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

6.1L V-12 naturally aspirated. 900kg. Racing gearing for Top Speed of 185mph (not 240mph for the road going version). Those three factors make this one of the most brutally accelerating production cars ever made. 

[youtube]OFLQAEiO7xo[/youtube]

And in Honour of Nick Mason and Pink Floyd!

[youtube]tkJNyQfAprY[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 4, 2009)

Somablaze.....blackberry genes??


----------



## Grapeman420 (Sep 4, 2009)

im moving to South Lake in a month!!! HELLA STOKED


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

excellent that's an awesome choice. I'm not in Tahoe. Though certainly one place of many I'd like to live. My connection is many memories through the early-mid 90's. So So So So So much fun. Walking On!!~~~~~


----------



## cph (Sep 4, 2009)

I bet you've got some cool winding roads around the mountains...

You get the bike..... I'll take the car..... I'll follow you so I don't get lost.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

let's just do it ... hahahahaha! .... I think I would be lost on the bike so I might just best take the car. hahahahaha!


----------



## cph (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm in!!!! but that's probably a little more bike than I like.

Any takers on the for the bike I got shotgun with Tahoe!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

yyyeeehhhaaawwww .... shogun in a mclaren GTR. bring the handheld vapo ...hahahaha! stereo is already self installed, no additional music required.

[youtube]P1KmxJ6Daic[/youtube]


----------



## cph (Sep 4, 2009)

Loaded and ready!!!

Great video!! Would've been nice to see it on a little bigger course, and actrually get past 4th gear.


----------



## mr west (Sep 5, 2009)

there aint a shotgun seat in an maclaren f1 is there? dunt the passenger have to sit in the back?


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 5, 2009)

I think the driver sits in the middle and two passengers sit in the back, I think. Blackadder/Mr Bean smashed his one up the doughnut lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 5, 2009)

yea no shit .... a lot of room required for that run beyond fourth gear ... hahahaha! I'd like to give it a squeeze. ! LOL! 


cph said:


> Loaded and ready!!!
> 
> Great video!! Would've been nice to see it on a little bigger course, and actrually get past 4th gear.


double shogun yea placed a little behind and beside the driver. Gordon Murray has a similar but flexible design in his newest "world" car creation.


mr west said:


> there aint a shotgun seat in an maclaren f1 is there? dunt the passenger have to sit in the back?


yea people love to watch rich asses get burned, there's a site called wreckedexoticsdotcom. An Enzo burned up on the road a few hours from here last summer. A mclaren burst into flames after the owner hadn't driven it for some time and then cooked it, literally. But the mclaren still ranks almost without peer. And their new Gallardo and F458 Italia competitor is being released this fall at Frankfurt I think. P11 designation.should be pretty awesome I expect. 

the 1997 Mclaren unit that was sitting in the showroom in London with zero miles sold for 2.5M GBP .... I know of five for sale around the world. I wonder how many more are going to come up for sale as the world continues on its financial meltdown ... makes me wonder whats going to happen to the assset prices of a lot of stuff.


oscaroscar said:


> I think the driver sits in the middle and two passengers sit in the back, I think. Blackadder/Mr Bean smashed his one up the doughnut lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 5, 2009)

ok so where are we all at on the guessing of the MM fine lady? We know a few things. Maybe I can help by putting what we do know upfront for everyone to be able to decipher with the same ease.

1. we know the parentage, mom and pop are traceable back to some oldeskool lineages.

2. parent 1 goes back to Sam Skunkman and Cultivators Choice and the original Skunk#1

3. parent 2 is old 70's Indica crossed with an rare african strong purple.

4. this girl is will make a better cross with my AgentOrange/Chernobyl than the Vortex or BlackDomina males (according to thoughts from the breeder).

5. I have been corrected. This is NOT a TGA/Subcool strain.

6. and STILL the BIGGEST clue stares you in the face everyt time you visit the room. I'm sorry, but I just can't be any more obvious .... hahahaha!

Walk on and Walk tall folks. The journey is all there is. !!!!~~~~~~~


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 5, 2009)

Does it have anything to do with the lamon (lemon) part of your title?


----------



## DWR (Sep 5, 2009)

nice one tahoe !!!!!!!! GREAT PIC !


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 5, 2009)

lemon? in my title? where? so, uhhmmm, no not anything to do with lemon?


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Does it have anything to do with the lamon (lemon) part of your title?


thanks man ... I do believe she's gonna be a star ... hahahaha! guess, we still have to make it through the teen years, and then onto maturity ... tick tick tick tick tick .... 


DWR said:


> nice one tahoe !!!!!!!! GREAT PIC !


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 5, 2009)

I know,,,it's the LaMonstrogooey strain!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 5, 2009)

ok ... ur the closet yet .....


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 5, 2009)

hey fdd .... remember when you were looking at that truck .... I can't remember but I think you actually bought it ... anyhow I found a real gem at the Tacoma Wash. auction block this coming weekend .... and the name of the truck is .... wait ..... wait .... Warlock. GitTheFukOuttaHere ... hahaha!! 

From the early 1970s Dodge offered a series of appearance packages on pickup trucks. Among these was the Warlock, introduced in 1976. Based on the half-ton D100 Utiline &#8220;stepside&#8221; model with the short bed, the Warlock had elaborate pinstriping, eight-spoke painted wheels and an oak-lined bed shared with the better known Li&#8217;l Red Express performance model (please see lot 150). Unlike the Express, the Warlock was available with nearly all power train choices, and two- or four-wheel drive. 

This fine example of the Warlock pickup has been carefully restored to new condition. Equipped with Chrysler&#8217;s venerable 318 cubic inch V8 and the stoic Torqueflite automatic transmission, it is a rare survivor of a seldom-seen model.

*Without reserve*

_Estimate: $15,000 - 17,000_


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 5, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> ok so where are we all at on the guessing of the MM fine lady? We know a few things. Maybe I can help by putting what we do know upfront for everyone to be able to decipher with the same ease.
> 
> 1. we know the parentage, mom and pop are traceable back to some oldeskool lineages.
> 
> ...


Really throws me off there....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 5, 2009)

B-52???? 

Who is the breeder than??


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 5, 2009)

L.A. Confidential??? I thought that a while ago but didn't say it coz it isn't TGA


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 5, 2009)

sorry man ...don't mean to do that .... what's the curve? maybe I can clarify.


theloadeddragon said:


> Really throws me off there....


that would give it away very quickly ... the BEST clue is staring u straight in the face every time you visit the room.


theloadeddragon said:


> B-52????
> 
> Who is the breeder than??


nope ... remember it has not been seen much and is a rare cross. 


oscaroscar said:


> L.A. Confidential???


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 5, 2009)

this is a photo of the bud harvested from a parent 1 example.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 5, 2009)

That looks like Purple Haze......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 5, 2009)

I gotta get to work, you're making me late trying to guess here lol

I'll get it this afternoon, 4:20, HI time aloha lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 5, 2009)

Is "cowgirl" a strain? don't bother answering, i know its wrong lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 5, 2009)

I thought this one was more indica and not as much sativa as haze is or am I worng on that?


theloadeddragon said:


> That looks like Purple Haze......


work on ....!!!~~~~ 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I gotta get to work, you're making me late trying to guess here lol
> 
> I'll get it this afternoon, 4:20, HI time aloha lol





oscaroscar said:


> Is "cowgirl" a strain? don't bother answering, i know its wrong lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 5, 2009)

just looks like purple haze......

Im done trying to find out.....

evidentally I can't see whats right in front of me every time I walk into the room.... and frankly, the "clues" don't add up


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 5, 2009)

It's a form of purple Kush grown in montrose county CA.....


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 5, 2009)

Or maybe Black africa?


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 5, 2009)

hey man ....sry u feel that way .... still lotsa time to keep watching ... it'll maybe show itself at it matures more. And yes once you see it it will be obvious .... or at least I think so.


theloadeddragon said:


> just looks like purple haze......
> 
> Im done trying to find out.....
> 
> evidentally I can't see whats right in front of me every time I walk into the room.... and frankly, the "clues" don't add up


nope


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> It's a form of purple Kush grown in montrose county CA.....


nope


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Or maybe Black africa?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 5, 2009)

i already eliminated those.......

just got frustrated.....

I hope your right....

Today has been an emotional roller coaster....


----------



## HIGHFLY (Sep 5, 2009)

My oldskool costs more than ur newskool


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 5, 2009)

Everything I read points back to a haze, but I don't know which one if it's not purple haze..... Which seed bank did you get your seeds from?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 5, 2009)

yeah thats what I was saying...... the "clues" don't add up..... unless its a strain so rare or uncommon It hasn't even crossed my mind...... I think we are due another clue then....


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 5, 2009)

I am bumping this forward cuz it holds the key ... 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I know,,,it's the LaMonstrogooey strain!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 5, 2009)

Afghan goo???


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 5, 2009)

blue goo?????


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 5, 2009)

ok now we're getting somewhere ... 



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I know,,,it's the LaMonstrogooey strain!





theloadeddragon said:


> Afghan goo???





theloadeddragon said:


> blue goo?????


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 5, 2009)

Afgooey?*10 characters*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 5, 2009)

Is one of the parents black magic African?

Edit~ parent #2, the indica cross?


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow! Absolutely beautiful plants and great journal. +Rep and I am subscribed.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 6, 2009)

hey man many thanks .... glad to have you drop in. we have some fun here past the buddage and the smokage. lots to chat about and explore. We look forward to your continued participation in our room. Walk on!!~~~~~ 


DillWeed said:


> Wow! Absolutely beautiful plants and great journal. +Rep and I am subscribed.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 6, 2009)

....... this close ...... 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Afgooey?*10 characters*


it could be (referenced as _*a rare strong african purple. *_I could ask, but for now I will try this, a re-post a post by the breeder talking about colour and true colour in particular. 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Is one of the parents black magic African?
> 
> Edit~ parent #2, the indica cross?


 _*Helping to tell a true purple*_ _I see lots of folks with colors in the plants thinking that they have a true purple strain. I'd like to say that I think this isn't exactly what I believe a true purple strain is in all cases. There are many plants that folks call purple cuz they turn colors at the end of life, in part due to temps, in others due to age. Like colors of leaves in the fall changing to the wonderful colors we all love, pot does this to some degree as well. Just because a plant turns colors in mid to late flowering doesn't make it a purple strain. For a true purple strain to be real purple, I believe it should show this at the beginging of the run and not be temp related. True there are some true purples that come on late in flower, thesae ARE true purples as well, but again, they aren't temp related or age related and with enough experiance one can easily tell the difference.
The following pics show all but one that is true purple, can you tell the difference from the one that isn't? It's fairly easy really, but again, some folks get fooled.
Also, just for the record, these are all different plants and different strains._


----------



## skunkman98536 (Sep 6, 2009)

damn t u have my attention again!!

but the only erason im ur friend is b/c u always have awesome avatars lol j/k 

but seriously .. they are .. .. .. lol

peace bro!


----------



## cph (Sep 6, 2009)

How about a pic bump!!


----------



## M Blaze (Sep 6, 2009)

skunkman98536 said:


> damn t u have my attention again!!
> 
> but the only erason im ur friend is b/c u always have awesome avatars lol j/k
> 
> ...


 
I agree with the awesome avartas comment so with that being said isnt it about time we see a new one from you tahoe? The current ones getting a bit old hahaha


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 6, 2009)

hahahaha ... we allow ALL kinds in OUR room. and I do mean ALL kinds. Please, please ....feel at home .... hahahahaha. Time for an avatar change again .... uhhhmmm ..... that can prolly be arranged. hahahaha! I gotta pack another bowl, and then should prolly take some pics of the girls again to update everyone. Walking On!~~~~ (bog in hand ... 


skunkman98536 said:


> damn t u have my attention again!!
> 
> but the only erason im ur friend is b/c u always have awesome avatars lol j/k
> 
> ...





cph said:


> How about a pic bump!!


----------



## skunkman98536 (Sep 6, 2009)

Haha for sure man, for sure!!

Nice to hear u r going to b putting pics up !

ill b back to see when u get em' uploaded!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 6, 2009)

welll there's the little bit about finding the camera, and then finding the CF card, and the battery charged and well then walking to the BBox, and opening the door, and taking some pictures, and then walking back to the computer, and then loading up the photos. that's ...well that's like a couple hours 'r days ...cuz there be aLOT of smokentokenbreaks that need to be fulfilled to accomplish those tasks ... soo ....what I'ma saying like .... ya know ... it might be a while ... hahahahaha! j/k I'll git right on it Sir!! 8888EDIT88888 I am SO high. I luv my weed .... the badgseed schtuph that it is ... hahahaha! Fdd's got hijack this morning. I want to have breakfast with hijack ... I mean fdd.


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 6, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> yyyeeehhhaaawwww .... shogun in a mclaren GTR. bring the handheld vapo ...hahahaha! stereo is already self installed, no additional music required.
> 
> [youtube]P1KmxJ6Daic[/youtube]


 *Damn, that looks fun!!*
*Reminds me of my Tahoe days driving around the lake in the Porsche.*

*Lesson no. 1~~~Drive it with hate *


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 6, 2009)

may I PLEASE be your co-piloto? hahahahah! perfect. I can't believe you said it that way .... hey BTW - where ya been Drg and folk have been asking about ya? hope all is well. Walking On!! and many thanks for your visit!! 


Babs34 said:


> *Damn, that looks fun!!*
> *Reminds me of my Tahoe days driving around the lake in the Porsche.*
> 
> *Lesson no. 1~~~Drive it with hate *


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 6, 2009)

Another re-post from the breeder ..... (just trying to add to the clues .... )



> _Yes, purple in the stems is normal with [this mom] and [her] crosses. While the bud doesn't turn purple without age or cold, it does indeed display that trait_.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2009)

Pure purple????? ... I made that one up! LMAO


----------



## Angus (Sep 6, 2009)

Beaut!

Is it a 13 ob?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 6, 2009)

I will continue guessing tonight/tomorrow....... Love to yah.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2009)

Purple afgooey??? LOL


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 6, 2009)

hey that was my guess...

Purple goo....


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 6, 2009)

wwwoooohhhhooooooo ........ purple gooey ........ hahahahahahahaha ..... Purple Empress x 84%Gooey ..... excellent we have too perservering winners.... hahahaha!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah man


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 6, 2009)

fukinA huh?!! .... the name of the pkg of seeds was "GooeyBreeder" ..... apparently a choice breeding strain .... guess I can use someof my 4 males huh? great work for all u guys ....  Walk on!


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Yeah man


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh sure. I was going to say that.....or not.....


----------



## cph (Sep 6, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Purple afgooey??? LOL





theloadeddragon said:


> hey that was my guess...
> 
> Purple goo....





tahoe58 said:


> wwwoooohhhhooooooo ........ purple gooey ........ hahahahahahahaha ..... Purple Empress x 84%Gooey ..... excellent we have too perservering winners.... hahahaha!


I sure am glad, the suspense was killing me.

+rep to both you gentlemen for your efforts!

edit: sorry Doc, i need to spread the love.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok, tahoe, your last avatar was pretty good... but this one is causing blood to flow away from my brain. So if I say anything retarded, it's your fault.


----------



## cph (Sep 6, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Ok, tahoe, your last avatar was pretty good... but this one is causing blood to flow away from my brain. So if I say anything retarded, it's your fault.


What he said...

Got a name to go with those abs???? I mean face.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks for the visit man ... me too ... the gooey thing in the title was supposed to be a giveaway .... I even talked about it in the trhread like a couple of months ago .... how everyone was chasing the gooeys .... hahahaha! 


cph said:


> I sure am glad, the suspense was killing me.
> 
> +rep to both you gentlemen for your efforts!
> 
> edit: sorry Doc, i need to spread the love.


hahahahaha ..... passing the buck doesn't actually work in the room. It's been unactiuvated ... LOL!!


diggitydank420 said:


> Ok, tahoe, your last avatar was pretty good... but this one is causing blood to flow away from my brain. So if I say anything retarded, it's your fault.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2009)

Smokin avatar buddy they never get stale.!! Wow!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 6, 2009)

hahahaha .... u should see the ones in waiting ... fukk .... so so so many beautiful women in the world and so so so many ways to presnt their art ..... form AND function! Walking ON!!~~~~


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 6, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hahahaha .... u should see the ones in waiting ... fukk .... *so so so many beautiful women in the world and so so so many ways to presnt their art* ..... form AND function! Walking ON!!~~~~


Ain't that the truth!?


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks man ....... I feel so fortunate to be given a second chance ..... life and its world of wonder are grand at least, and phemonenal at midline. Mere words don't describe the top end ...... LOL!!!!!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 7, 2009)

I thought purple goo a couple days ago.... but was like "nah, no way....." see what I get for doubting......


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

Alexis  and she likes weed.


cph said:


> What he said...
> 
> Got a name to go with those abs???? I mean face.


----------



## cph (Sep 7, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> Alexis  and she likes weed.


Nice to meet ya Alexis. You work out or just work hard to maintain that figure!?


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice to meet you too CPH ... Dad's told me bout ur welding and metal work. that sounds hawt! I dunno .... mostly genetics I think, my dad ... he's like 50 or sumthin and he still has a six-pack .... but yea my dad and I work out at the gym all the time. He really crawls up people one and down down the other when they be looking at me all the time. I cam home the other day .... he was sitting on the sofa polishing his side-by-each-double-barrel-twelve-guage. I don't care that they look, I like being looked at .....


----------



## cph (Sep 7, 2009)

hahahahahahaha! Good morning Tahoe!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

gm dear friend! top o'da mornin to ya!! load. fire. inhale/exhale. aaaahhhhhhhhhh....the world is perfect. And perfect it is for a pic update ...... in three, two, one .....


----------



## cph (Sep 7, 2009)

WOOHOO Bud porn!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

these are the latest pics for the BBox .... they are looking good ....  ..... the first 6 (DQ) and the other two (PG). 

I really don't understand the appearance of the hairs so orange at this stage .... they do not have the same intensity of orange appearance in the "flesh"????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2009)

stunning T truly! the DQ is so frosty!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

hey there DGT ... yea ... she's a really sparkly bitch ain't she. Vegas girl luvin' her diamonds ... 

[youtube]vX5LFipV2nQ[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

Bud porn!!! Yipeeee!!! Tell Alexis the doc says hi.....


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 7, 2009)

I love it! I'm inspired now and am going to update my own girls' portfolio!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

yyyeeehhhaaawwww... ride 'em hard and ride 'em long cuz there's only one journey in this dimension .... make it last!! Walking ON!!~~~~ 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Bud porn!!! Yipeeee!!! Tell Alexis the doc says hi.....


thnks man .... I'll be over later to check out the pics .... 


DillWeed said:


> I love it! I'm inspired now and am going to update my own girls' portfolio!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 7, 2009)

goin well I see..... that goo looks like its meant to be bred


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

Not ME Tahoe, YOU, ..YOU have bud porn, silly ....
Hahahaha....


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

I feel completely unworthy, and not set up to do it justice. I have the remaining package of beans that I expect I will put in safe storage and keeping until I have things more appropriately set up .... thanks for your visit.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

Ooopooooops! Looking at the wrong qoute buddy,, sorry
hijack got me seeing double!!! Hahahaha


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

so we have now been assured that the potency of DrG's hijack is adequate and doing it job .... hahahahah! good one man!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 7, 2009)

Holy cow T that is some frosty bud, i;ll rep ya when it lets me 
AWESOME!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

many thanks ... man ... and what will she reveal in the next weeks ... phattness of giganto-proportions .....? guess we'll sit and wait and ssee .... puff puff puff ....pass. 



oscaroscar said:


> Holy cow T that is some frosty bud, i;ll rep ya when it lets me
> AWESOME!!!


----------



## Mammath (Sep 7, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> these are the latest pics for the BBox .... they are looking good ....  ..... the first 6 (DQ) and the other two (PG).
> 
> I really don't understand the appearance of the hairs so orange at this stage .... they do not have the same intensity of orange appearance in the "flesh"????



Damn that is some nasty looking weed there mate. 
I know results like this have a lot to do with your excellent set up, but those genetics are kicking it too hey?


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

thanks Mam ... I totally agree that ALOT has to do with genetics .... this DQ was a little slow getting started, popped last of six and erupted for soil several days after the others .... and was a runt for a while ... then under the HPS she took off vegeing .... obviously she likes to vege more than I gave her .... (35d) ..... and then immediately started popping crystals .... I am really excityed cuz the plant has many many bud sites ... all looking the same frosty goodness. Thanks again for coming in and visiting. Most appreciated oh MasterEquusMonstrosErectus ..... LOL!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

picity bump pumity bump dese pics!          


tahoe58 said:


> these are the latest pics for the BBox .... they are looking good ....  ..... the first 6 (DQ) and the other two (PG).
> 
> I really don't understand the appearance of the hairs so orange at this stage .... they do not have the same intensity of orange appearance in the "flesh"????


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 7, 2009)

yeah DQ is definitely a strain I want to get


----------



## cph (Sep 7, 2009)

Now that I now what to call her, I'm even more interested!! Thanks for the update!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

that's just another form of racism .... LOL! kidding! hahaha!. I want to know more about her now that I know she's a ......hahahahahaha! LOL!


----------



## cph (Sep 7, 2009)

hahaha! Well ya see, weed just like people, I don't care what kind you are as long as you treat me right.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

hahahaha ... great ... thats a good one.....just get me stoned and all will be good! hahahaha! thanks man! Gonna pack another bowl with that one ...


----------



## cph (Sep 7, 2009)

me to my friend, me to!


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 7, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hahahaha ... yea would not be funny. but a fairly remote possibility. it's kinda funny cuz on the way I it was getting pretty serious and I looked around and said to myself. Well, I hope I can get back down ..... hahahahah!


 HAHAHAHA......I know the feeling!!......and yeah, I know I'm a few days behind here. Damn, what is this.....a novel? ~~~J/K


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 7, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> excellent that's an awesome choice. I'm not in Tahoe. Though certainly one place of many I'd like to live. My connection is many memories through the early-mid 90's. So So So So So much fun. Walking On!!~~~~~


 scary thought.......we may have met. or ?--------just having fun, but seriously......tis when I was there.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

hey there Babs ... good to see you ...ya things move along here pretty quick .... might just be a reflection of my zippy top44 buddage harvested recently. I could be wrong though. hahahahaha! that was a fun day. then again so were the last few days. I feel like I am not doing something right with the purplegooey - PEx84%Gooey - she just doesn't seeem to be very happy .... I'll have to keep an eye on her. Thanks again for droppin in ....


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 7, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I know,,,it's the LaMonstrogooey strain!


 *AIRHEAD!!! Hehe, LOL....sorry, had to say it. *
*I confess.....I'm clueless.*


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

ok so ... cool? ... hellya, and a lil'freakish ... no just kidding ... I fukin luv tahoe ... incline village to be exact ..... horse riding up into the mountains. Sailing on the lake in a huge catamaran. eating at that lil'french place in incline where the chef was ur host and chef ..... best fukin meal I have EVER had .... bar ....none. how 'bout u?


Babs34 said:


> scary thought.......we may have met. or ?--------just having fun, but seriously......tis when I was there.


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 7, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey there Babs ... good to see you ...ya things move along here pretty quick .... might just be a reflection of my zippy top44 buddage harvested recently. I could be wrong though. hahahahaha! that was a fun day. then again so were the last few days. I feel like I am not doing something right with the purplegooey - PEx84%Gooey - she just doesn't seeem to be very happy .... I'll have to keep an eye on her. Thanks again for droppin in ....


 *Tahoe, man...I'm trying to follow this guessing game here....."alas".........I quit, LOL. I'm going to hope I somehow stumbled upon what you have via some bagseed..."sigh." Actually looks a lot like yours though``minus the better lights you have going on. I'll be taking a taster later tonight to see if it's worthy. *
*'Again'.........you harvested WITHOUT me?!?! *


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

sincere apologies, it was a random decision to ....JDI (just do it) or JDIRFN. I got a run up to the next harvest ... maybe you can plan for it this time ... hahahahaha! test away ... hope it is enjoyable. I took at tester out of my curing jars ...from the top of the main cola .... very very sweet ... thick and heavy resinous sticky, a light and floaty elevation of spirit, with LOTS of smile!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *AIRHEAD!!! Hehe, LOL....sorry, had to say it. *
> *I confess.....I'm clueless.*


You not my friend anymore? haven't seen you lately, we miss you


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 7, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> ok so ... cool? ... hellya, and a lil'freakish ... no just kidding ... I fukin luv tahoe ... incline village to be exact ..... horse riding up into the mountains. Sailing on the lake in a huge catamaran. eating at that lil'french place in incline where the chef was ur host and chef ..... best fukin meal I have EVER had .... bar ....none. how 'bout u?


 "Tremendously huge sigh"......I just typed half my life story in Tahoe-------only for it to disappear!!!!
Alas.....different version-------yeah, I lived in Incline-------"yet" I was drunk MOST of the time. I know, I know......I'm soooooooo ashamed. But seriously......who wasn't drunk living in Tahoe???
I know I dined in the very best restaurants there.......names? Don't ask!!! LOL, after two or three bottles of Dom Periogn....and some killa smoke ta boot------I have no "specifics."
My time spent there was a little less positive than yours for sure.
But hey.........I seriously wonder if we ever met---or even passed oneanother????
Hint: audubon
lol, If you ever saw a tipsy blonde roller blading from bar to bar, that was me.
Now.......the sailing on the lake story......not sure if you would even believe that one. My story is seriously "out there."
People are scary as shit out there!!!! Trust NO ONE.
BTW, I'm confident I could drive you to that particular restaurant.


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 7, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> You not my friend anymore? haven't seen you lately, we miss you


 MUAH......SMOOCH!!!!
I've been BUSY....with stress and whatnot ......life has a way of doing that sometimes, yanno???
But hey, the channel always changes, right?
Always remember and never forget```::HUG:: HUG:: HUG:::~~~and nothing less.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

hahahaahahahahahaha ....that's funny shit ... many many thanks for sharing that .... drunk ... yea at that time ... spent time down at the lakeside pubs, falling in the water .... hahahahahaon the east side south incline ..... welll mine were'nt all fun and roses .... that's where my divorce started ... only to be finished 10 years later ....


----------



## raiderman (Sep 7, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> these are the latest pics for the BBox .... they are looking good ....  ..... the first 6 (DQ) and the other two (PG).
> 
> I really don't understand the appearance of the hairs so orange at this stage .... they do not have the same intensity of orange appearance in the "flesh"????


 lookin good bro, its really geetin frosty.tga real good weed,had some already dry,one good bong hit get the ears ringing,lol.jus that i noticed overall tho that the yield wasnt as great tho 3 are really packin it on,later.


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 7, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> sincere apologies, it was a random decision to ....JDI (just do it) or JDIRFN. I got a run up to the next harvest ... maybe you can plan for it this time ... hahahahaha! test away ... hope it is enjoyable. I took at tester out of my curing jars ...from the top of the main cola .... very very sweet ... thick and heavy resinous sticky, a light and floaty elevation of spirit, with LOTS of smile!!!!!


 *Well now see......now ya know. Babs is the tasters queen, gawd, I know you're thinking I'm such a bitch, haha....but I TRULY AM......the queen of taking the tatsters that is-----not a bitch.*
*Light and floaty elevation of spirit, eh? Hehe, I'd love to hear your version of an excellent wine description. *
*BTW, love the cowboy hat on your new avatar----would look so much better on me!!!!*
*HAHAHAHA........and I will leave it at that. *


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

hey man thanks for dropping in ... yea I think they be the bomb ...but on yield might not be what we might otherwise expect from some of the more "commercial" strains ... But I'm good with that ... some super high quality mixed in with my tremendous top44 haul will keep me zombie for a good period of time while I figure out what to grow next .... I got lotsa beans from TGA and the PurpleGooey ....


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

not only a taster but a teaser too .... yeeeaawwww! yeow! ..... snap!


Babs34 said:


> *Well now see......now ya know. Babs is the tasters queen, gawd, I know you're thinking I'm such a bitch, haha....but I TRULY AM......the queen of taking the tatsters that is-----not a bitch.*
> *Light and floaty elevation of spirit, eh? Hehe, I'd love to hear your version of an excellent wine description. *
> *BTW, love the cowboy hat on your new avatar----would look so much better on me!!!!*
> *HAHAHAHA........and I will leave it at that. *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

Show me what ya got Babs, I'll be the judge of that


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

hahahaha I just be fukin around ... hell really I get fukd on it and it makes me smile and I be happy with it more than without it .... wine ... yea I really like wine a lot too. Walking On!!~~~~ 


Babs34 said:


> *.*
> *Light and floaty elevation of spirit, eh? Hehe, I'd love to hear your version of an excellent wine description. *
> **


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 7, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> not only a taster but a teaser too .... yeeeaawwww! yeow! ..... snap!


 *"Who me?"......*

*{sitting innocently with my halo on)*
*~~~NEVA!!!*


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 7, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Show me what ya got Babs, I'll be the judge of that


 *......and boys will be boys.*
*LOL Doc, have I not provided you with enough opportunity already?*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

Nope.....Not yet


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Well.....damn boy, what does it take? Sheesh*
*I will tell you this......I WON'T be joining the "girls thread." HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*
*Life is a trip......any one ever tell you that? *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

Awww shucks......
lol 
but yeah, Jah Ras tells and shows me all....Jah know?


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 8, 2009)

a journey?  really?  well that explains a lot ..... sheesh       neva, neva, neva ..... hahahahah!


----------



## mr west (Sep 8, 2009)

Sometimes its better to travel expectantly than to arrive. Bump on


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 8, 2009)

bump on indeed my english friend! Bump on indeed! LOL!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2009)

my were in a philosophical mood today westy!


----------



## mr west (Sep 8, 2009)

Feeling cynicly optermistic today as most days


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2009)

isn't that pessimism fred ahahahahaa


----------



## cutman (Sep 8, 2009)

hey tahoe posted the last pics of 1rst grow,and of my out side ladys as well check it out. show you mine now show me yours lol.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 9, 2009)

Sweet lookin buds man.

You know, the way you build suspense makes me feel like a pic whore...

Oh well, Fuck me.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 9, 2009)

hahahaha ... very ... but don't git fooled. its all a coverup. we're still not sure what sirFred is trying to hid but surveillance will git'em .... hahahaha!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> my were in a philosophical mood today westy!


see. see. see. see what I mean. he's friggin using that code again ....


mr west said:


> Feeling cynicly optermistic today as most days


and all you think is he's actually talking. Wake Up man. he's terrorist or sumthin?!!`~~~


Don Gin and Ton said:


> isn't that pessimism fred ahahahahaa


ecxcellent I need to go back and look again. Thanks for the invite, and for sure thanks for your visit.


cutman said:


> hey tahoe posted the last pics of 1rst grow,and of my out side ladys as well check it out. show you mine now show me yours lol.


many thanks for the thoughtful remarks. well never really thought of you that way, but you know now that you mention it ... hahahaha! j/k .... But sorry, I'll leave the servicing duties for others ... many thanks for the offer. Walking on!!~~~~          


cruzer101 said:


> Sweet lookin buds man.
> 
> You know, the way you build suspense makes me feel like a pic whore...
> 
> Oh well, Fuck me.


----------



## Mammath (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey Tahoe.

How much CO2 does you box go through?
It mustn't need much to keep it tick'n?


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 10, 2009)

hey there man .... thanks for your visit. The promo material for the BBox says 1600ppm. I have never actually measured. .... but in terms of the bottles, the last couple lasted 6-7wks? I've been told that a month or more is good, I had tweaked mine back just a bit to see what if any difference. 


Mammath said:


> Hey Tahoe.
> 
> How much CO2 does you box go through?
> It mustn't need much to keep it tick'n?


----------



## Mammath (Sep 10, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey there man .... thanks for your visit. The promo material for the BBox says 1600ppm. I have never actually measured. .... but in terms of the bottles, the last couple lasted 6-7wks? I've been told that a month or more is good, I had tweaked mine back just a bit to see what if any difference.


What size bottle?


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 10, 2009)

hahaha ... just laughing at myself ...as soon as I saw u had posted I said to myself ... fuk I never said what bottle size ... hahahaha! 20lb.


----------



## Mammath (Sep 10, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hahaha ... just laughing at myself ...as soon as I saw u had posted I said to myself ... fuk I never said what bottle size ... hahahaha! 20lb.



haha, thanks tahoe, your a character.

How's your Autumn treating you?
Seeing and feeling the changes?


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 10, 2009)

hey mam ... many thanks for asking ... a character .... ? uhhmmm .... 

autumn is shaping up to be good. I like hiking particularly in the fall, high up, above the trees, looking down across the colours ... its a special time of year.

How 'bout u? turning the corner into summer. Where in Aus r u? Did I tell u that I spent 6 wqeeks in QSLD last yr? 


Mammath said:


> haha, thanks tahoe, your a character.
> 
> How's your Autumn treating you?
> Seeing and feeling the changes?


----------



## Mammath (Sep 10, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey mam ... many thanks for asking ... a character .... ? uhhmmm ....
> 
> autumn is shaping up to be good. I like hiking particularly in the fall, high up, above the trees, looking down across the colours ... its a special time of year.
> 
> How 'bout u? turning the corner into summer. Where in Aus r u? Did I tell u that I spent 6 wqeeks in QSLD last yr?


What time of year did you hit banana bending country? Damn, we could've caught up 

hehe... sorry, I meant to say you have 'great character', a noble trait.
Many are blinded by life and do not have time to discover who they are.

I love a change of season... always special 
Yes, 'fall' is what you call it, my mistake.

Spring for me here, love it. 
Actually better than summer because our summers are down right nasty. HOT!
I mean HOT!

I'll enjoy your fall pics.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 10, 2009)

April and early May
I flew into Cairns ....did the rainforest and cape trib ... then out onto the reef ...diving for eight days ... then to Magnetic Island and then down to Brisbane and the GoldCoast. Went out to Nimbin ...picked up some fresh harvest ... and played on the beaches ... it was my 50th celebration to myself ... hahahaha!


Mammath said:


> What time of year did you hit banana bending country? Damn, we could've caught up
> 
> hehe... sorry, I meant to say you have 'great character', a noble trait.
> Many are blinded by life and do not have time to discover who they are.
> ...


----------



## Mammath (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice, late Autumn, into early winter, beautiful.
Nice and mild, without the sweat-box of the wets season.
Pretty relaxed down here hey?


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 10, 2009)

everywhere ... and I really do mean everywhere I went .... I looked around, talked to people, and came away saying yup I could live here ... yup I could lifve here .... So so much more of the country yo see. I'll be back for sure. I had planned to do Tasmania and NewZealand this spring but decided against it ... probably next fall/early winter .... ? I am at a stage where I wiull be doing a lot of traveling now as my kids are gittin more grown up .... 


Mammath said:


> Nice, late Autumn, into early winter, beautiful.
> Nice and mild, without the sweat-box of the wets season.
> Pretty relaxed down here hey?


----------



## Mammath (Sep 10, 2009)

NZ and Tasi, both very similar places, yet uniquely different... I love them both.
People are special too.
I actually married a kiwi , so I've spent a lot of time in both countries.
If you like hiking, and mountains, and winter snow, your set with either option.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 10, 2009)

yea that the attraction ... Cradle Mountain ... Wineglass Bay ... and many many others ... and then there the rest of Aussie too .... when I was planning my first trip ... I thought trying to cover all in one trip is like saying yea come to canada, you can see it all in a month and a half ... not!! hahahaha! *not properly anyhow*


----------



## Mammath (Sep 10, 2009)

Absolutely. I'd love to see experience Canada, and will one day, but I know my short time there won't do it justice.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 10, 2009)

I still haven't been completely to the east coast ... and yet it is supposed to be awesome .... somehow we convince ourselves that world travel is more important than our own country ... I think I'm gonna try and change that thinking for me .... hahahaha!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

whoa .... what happened?? Three days without posting .... hahahaha! Got busy with schtuph .... and the plants are just growing along anyhoooo. Or are they? I am not sure that I am doing these genetics justice. They have a more stressed appearance to me than a healthy one. But I will try and finish them up as best I can. If you have any thoughts or comments or suggestions I am certainly open to the discussion. I've included three pics of each, the DairyQueen and the PurpleGooeyBreeder.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 13, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> whoa .... what happened?? Three days without posting .... hahahaha! Got busy with schtuph .... and the plants are just growing along anyhoooo. Or are they? I am not sure that I am doing these genetics justice. They have a more stressed appearance to me than a healthy one. But I will try and finish them up as best I can. If you have any thoughts or comments or suggestions I am certainly open to the discussion. I've included three pics of each, the DairyQueen and the PurpleGooeyBreeder.
> 
> Nice stocky looking pics Tahoe


Hopefully they'll push more flowers as the others are turning red. GROW BUDS GROW! lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 13, 2009)

theyve changed, looks like maybe a bit of dif of some kind with the purplestickypatch. DQ is mesmerising aint she, is that a bit of burn on her? or mag dif or sumthin?


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

hey man thanks for the visit. I'm confuzzled.


Green Cross said:


> Hopefully they'll push more flowers as the others are turning red. GROW BUDS GROW! lol


yea thnks for dropping in ... they've changed ....yup....and I'm confuzzled ....


mr west said:


> theyve changed, looks like maybe a bit of dif of some kind with the purplestickypatch. DQ is mesmerising aint she, is that a bit of burn on her? or mag dif or sumthin?


----------



## mr west (Sep 13, 2009)

thesesuper hybrids can sometimes be fussy eaters lol. typically females traits lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

hahahaha ... that certainly seems to be the case ... keep walking on .... I'll try simplifying things a little and see what happens. Thnks again!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 13, 2009)

tooo bad you gave us so many clues.....

few more days and I could've guessed based on the pics 

looking good..... looking good..... makes me want to put in some CO2 in my indoor grow


----------



## cph (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice pics! So frosty! I hope you figure out what these picky girls want!


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 13, 2009)

That is some of the frostiest bud i've ever seen. The DQ is a hell of a performer. I've got my greasy mits on one of the parents of the DQ so i should get results half as good as yours, i hope... Great work dude


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

many many thanks for all the visits and supportive words. I try and keep everyone posted with their progress. Thanks again.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 14, 2009)

daMN! that's some frostyness you got there Tahoe! dankness


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 14, 2009)

looking really nice and frosty there Tahoe. Do you attribute that to your supplemental UV lighting or just good genetics. Prob a bit of both, eh?


----------



## KiloBit (Sep 14, 2009)

fecking bad ass bro....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2009)

crystaltastic Tahoe! the DQ is like the harrods jewel counter! mine are deffo not a sativa leaning as yours


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice...U Take Some BADASS pictures!!!!


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 15, 2009)

I can't get enough of that shot. You are going to get some killer hash out of this grow too.


----------



## rasclot (Sep 16, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> I can't get enough of that shot. You are going to get some killer hash out of this grow too.


 thats just beutiful i want sum lol exellent work tahoeras


----------



## mr west (Sep 16, 2009)

Tahoe the snow man lol.


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 16, 2009)

**

*Soooooooooo.....should I be looking for the FedEx truck in about, oh...three or four weeks? *
*Seriously.....absolutely gorgeous. *


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 16, 2009)

Spiffing old bean lol


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Sep 16, 2009)

im comin in late but wow those girls are beautiful! +rep tga got some crazy genetics!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2009)

right old bobby dazzler T nice!


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 16, 2009)

Tahoe, my friend, any advice on the close up bud shots? I have a nice 12 megapixel camera but I always have trouble when I try to take super close up shots like yours.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 17, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Tahoe, my friend, any advice on the close up bud shots? I have a nice 12 megapixel camera but I always have trouble when I try to take super close up shots like yours.


If you havent already, make sure your marco setting is turned on. Otherwise have good lighting and a steady hand. Also having a slightly higher iso setting will help leaf blur if you take your pics with the fan running. Hope this helps.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Sep 20, 2009)

<BTF drools> Nice Tahoe, very very nice


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey Tahoe, I was going to PM you, but are you using the expensive HPS bulbs or simple brand name ones? I'm not sure what to go with when I switch from CMH in mid-flower.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 21, 2009)

You've been a bit quiet Tahoe, everything ok?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 22, 2009)

Trade you a snip off my Chernobyl for a snip off your DQ? I'll even root it for you.....


----------



## Your Grandfather (Sep 24, 2009)

Where the heck are you man?


----------



## JimmyPot (Sep 24, 2009)

Great thread Tahoe!You lucky dog!Gotta love a sporty.I think Im going to buy one this winter.Building a 65 bsa now.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 24, 2009)

many many thanks for the visits folks .... life got off track for a bit. I have had some disastrous heat to battle and the plants have taken a bit hit. I had to trim some of the DQ branches, which were essentially dead and dry .... though not quite. I am not sure what else to do at this point except keep watering adequately and letting them grow. That seems to be working so for now I will just leave them be.

Dillweed - bud shots .... actually I use a manual setting .... my macro is too tight a focal length and ends up with one small portions in focus. I try to use a f5.6-7 and 1/160th sec with a flash. The macro is good for sure is certain circumstances, but my experience has been that I like using those settings.

GreenCross - the HPS bulb is the one that came with my BBox .... Artemis Enhanced HPS 400W - they had been using the 430 SuperHPS .... but found the results with the Artemis better? I do believe that the enhanced CO2 and UVB do make a difference (measurable? prolly not ... but the smoke is nice) ..... hahahaha!

The "test" buds of the DQ are simply ASTOUNDING .... I say they are fukin "NUCLEAR" ....... I have NEVER EVER smoked ANYTHING like that!! I cannot friggin believe the stone, the taste, the smell, it is all so incredibly unique and fucking beautiful .... its not ur regular smoke by ANY stretch. The buds that are continuing to form are tight and super super crystally ... 

The PurpleGooey also keeps growing well though again so issues .... I just don't have the patience or the time at the moment to fuck with them. They'll either finish or they won't, and I'll take whatever the GanjaGoddess gives me ..... 

My Top44 is curing mighty fine if I may say .... tight, dense, potent buds ...

And in my time of discombobulation (my dad passed away 5 years ago yesterday and I miss him dearly) .... I head to the mountains .... (I'll put these photos into a second follow up post.

DQ








PurpleGooey








Top44 cured bud .... mmmmmmmmm ....good!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 24, 2009)

Looks yummy bro!! Hey buddy, we missed ya!! Good to see you man


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 24, 2009)

hello old friend evrything looks top notch as usual!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 24, 2009)

Sounds like I need to get me some DQ!!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your dad. Mines 80 this year and I just know one day my mom's going to call. He seems healthy but none of his family has lived over 85. Sucks about the heat wave too but hey there's always a bright side you just gotta know where to look. Maybe you'll find it in the moutians.....

The buds look great!! Many positive vibes your way my friend.....


----------



## KiloBit (Sep 24, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> The "test" buds of the DQ are simply ASTOUNDING .... I say they are fukin "NUCLEAR" ....... I have NEVER EVER smoked ANYTHING like that!! I cannot friggin believe the stone, the taste, the smell, it is all so incredibly unique and fucking beautiful .... its not ur regular smoke by ANY stretch. The buds that are continuing to form are tight and super super crystally ...
> 
> The PurpleGooey also keeps growing well though again so issues .... I just don't have the patience or the time at the moment to fuck with them. They'll either finish or they won't, and I'll take whatever the GanjaGoddess gives me .....
> 
> ...



my condolences....yeah miss my pops too....

holy feck ....man you're living good now, as far as the green goes.... I wish my shite looked that good, just excellent....and describing the DQ makes me want to get some real bad bro.....peace


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 24, 2009)

My dad passed away on September 22 so every year I try and find a new place to show him ..... this year it was Heart Mountain final elevation 7100' (starting elevation 4400'). A rather difficult but rewarding scramble, straight up, and then straight back down, 11km (7 miles). And I love my weed at those heights !!!! (yea, Dad, I know you don't agree with my mj use, but its good for me ..... ). The crowning glory of the golden fire lit up in the bulrushes and cattalis at the end of the hike was special.

Looking up to Heart Mountain .... the rocks actually form a heart shape ... this is not the best view but I think you can see it .... from there ... its pretty much straight up ....


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 24, 2009)

What a great place.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 24, 2009)

Awesome views buddy!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 24, 2009)

many thanks for the thoughts and messages. I am very very pleased with the DQ .... and the purple gooey is being no slouch either .... I do believe I have a very very worthy stash ... and some variety for once ... hahahah! again .... many thanks to everyone!!!


----------



## KiloBit (Sep 24, 2009)

very nice....good you remember your Father like this....right on!


----------



## mr west (Sep 24, 2009)

Yo TaHoe lovely pics mate, I see thew trees changing every day and think i must take a shot of them for tahoes thread, will take my camera with me tomorrow Ive yet to lose a parent but itll be in the next 15 years or so. The thought of that makes me very scared, I feel for ya buddy. The dq has changed again, the purple gooey has started to look yummy in her autumn colours lol.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 24, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> many many thanks for the visits folks .... life got off track for a bit. I have had some disastrous heat to battle and the plants have taken a bit hit. I had to trim some of the DQ branches, which were essentially dead and dry .... though not quite. I am not sure what else to do at this point except keep watering adequately and letting them grow. That seems to be working so for now I will just leave them be.
> 
> Dillweed - bud shots .... actually I use a manual setting .... my macro is too tight a focal length and ends up with one small portions in focus. I try to use a f5.6-7 and 1/160th sec with a flash. The macro is good for sure is certain circumstances, but my experience has been that I like using those settings.
> 
> ...


That top 44 looks delicious 
Welcome back T, It's good to take time to reflect on what's really important in life. 

thanks for the enhanced HPS answer. I really should do some more serious CO2 enhancement. Maybe next grow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> The "test" buds of the DQ are simply ASTOUNDING .... I say they are fukin "NUCLEAR" ....... I have NEVER EVER smoked ANYTHING like that!! I cannot friggin believe the stone, the taste, the smell, it is all so incredibly unique and fucking beautiful .... its not ur regular smoke by ANY stretch. The buds that are continuing to form are tight and super super crystally ...


man that sounds amazing. i cant wait for mine to start putting out like yours man. the C99 on its own is a trip but chucking cheese into the mix is obviously the way forward!!!

staggering on eh?! hahaah

thats a kool way to celebrate your dads life T. good work n as usual great pics!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 24, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


>


I lost my best mate on 22nd September last year..........what a beautiful place to reflect man. Thanks for sharing those pics and your thoughts. Truely beautiful!!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 24, 2009)

Those views are amazing Tahoe, I know i've said it before but you are very lucky to have such a beautiful place nearby. I know how you feel, I lost my Dad in 2005 and i think about him everyday. I'm glad you've found such a nice way to remember him. My Dad didn't like me smoking either lol
BTW the plants are looking great


----------



## rasclot (Sep 24, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Those views are amazing Tahoe, I know i've said it before but you are very lucky to have such a beautiful place nearby. I know how you feel, I lost my Dad in 2005 and i think about him everyday. I'm glad you've found such a nice way to remember him. My Dad didn't like me smoking either lol
> BTW the plants are looking great


 great lookin babies u got there mate much respect for ya


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Sep 24, 2009)

that's desolation wilderness, right?
some of the most incredible terrain in the western US, if you ask me.
me and my friends would go looking for the coolest tree growing out of a rock and sit next to it and smoke like gandalf and some hobbits.
those pics make me want to go there again... next summer or something. It's been too long since i hunkered on a rock and listened to the wind.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 24, 2009)

Beautiful terrain..... glad to see you back online ....... and that purple gooey is definitely starting to live up to the game


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Sep 24, 2009)

beautiful buds my dude.sorry to hear about your dad the 22nd is my fathers birthday he passed away 2years ago and i been celebratin him on the same day.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 24, 2009)

Glad to see you weren't a victim of a CIA rendition. I was begenning to wonder. Nice to see your dad still holds such a special place in your heart even with the passing of time.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 24, 2009)

thanks man ... like so many things, we only fully recognize the value upon reflection ..... better late than never ... I have many lessons he taught me that I am passing along to my children .... 


KiloBit said:


> very nice....good you remember your Father like this....right on!


excellent, I would love to see that ..... and for your viewing pleasure, only as the Brits can do it (Goodwood Revival)


mr west said:


> Yo TaHoe lovely pics mate, I see thew trees changing every day and think i must take a shot of them for tahoes thread, will take my camera with me tomorrow Ive yet to lose a parent but itll be in the next 15 years or so. The thought of that makes me very scared, I feel for ya buddy. The dq has changed again, the purple gooey has started to look yummy in her autumn colours lol.
















thanks man ... I really like this strain ... I acknowledge that it ain't any monstro-potent (at least not compared to some I'm sure) but a very pleasant smoke for sure!!


Green Cross said:


> That top 44 looks delicious
> Welcome back T, It's good to take time to reflect on what's really important in life.
> 
> thanks for the enhanced HPS answer. I really should do some more serious CO2 enhancement. Maybe next grow


the DQ is StaggerinG for sure ... I mean I know as a smoker I am a lightweight ... but this is pretty freakin astounding weed, I barely want to call it weed.  right on .... staggering on!! 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> man that sounds amazing. i cant wait for mine to start putting out like yours man. the C99 on its own is a trip but chucking cheese into the mix is obviously the way forward!!!
> 
> staggering on eh?! hahaah
> 
> thats a kool way to celebrate your dads life T. good work n as usual great pics!


many thanks man .... special places in rareified aire for rareified occassions ..... and special thoughts. Walking On!!~~~~


SnowWhite said:


> I lost my best mate on 22nd September last year..........what a beautiful place to reflect man. Thanks for sharing those pics and your thoughts. Truely beautiful!!!


hey man ....thanks .... I have come to relish the good fortune and enjoy it to its fullest. thanks again .... my thoughts remain with you as well. 


oscaroscar said:


> Those views are amazing Tahoe, I know i've said it before but you are very lucky to have such a beautiful place nearby. I know how you feel, I lost my Dad in 2005 and i think about him everyday. I'm glad you've found such a nice way to remember him. My Dad didn't like me smoking either lol
> BTW the plants are looking great


thanks man ... 'preciate the visit and the thoughts.


rasclot said:


> great lookin babies u got there mate much respect for ya


Kananaskis Country ..... less than 1 hour west of Calgary, Canada. A special place for me at all times .... Gandalf and Hobbitt. I love it. Smoke On!!~~~~~~ 


tinyTURTLE said:


> that's desolation wilderness, right?
> some of the most incredible terrain in the western US, if you ask me.
> me and my friends would go looking for the coolest tree growing out of a rock and sit next to it and smoke like gandalf and some hobbits.
> those pics make me want to go there again... next summer or something. It's been too long since i hunkered on a rock and listened to the wind.


thanks man ... its good to be back in the flo .... I think the purple gooey might just surprise me .... its also getting VERY frosty. thanks again for the visit and thoughts!


theloadeddragon said:


> Beautiful terrain..... glad to see you back online ....... and that purple gooey is definitely starting to live up to the game


I'm there wil ya on that one ... puff puff pass ... 


warisnottheanswer said:


> beautiful buds my dude.sorry to hear about your dad the 22nd is my fathers birthday he passed away 2years ago and i been celebratin him on the same day.


yea .... dropping out like that wasn'rt cool, but seemed like the thing to do at the time .... thanks for the thoughts and the visit. 


Integra21 said:


> Glad to see you weren't a victim of a CIA rendition. I was begenning to wonder. Nice to see your dad still holds such a special place in your heart even with the passing of time.


----------



## Mammath (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey tahoe,
I wasn't worried about you at all lol. I new you were probably on one of your expeditions.

Losing a parent is never easy and unforunately something we will all have to face and live with at some stage.
I lost my Mom last Christmas to cancer so I understand the need for contemplation during those special times when you still really miss them.

Buds are looking great considering your heat problems.
Good to hear it hasn't affected potency.
That cured top 44 looks delicious too.

Also thanks for stopping by my thread and your kind words as well.

Keep walking on dude


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 24, 2009)

hahahaha, thanks Mam .... muchly appreciate your visit and thoughts as well, my mother would be proud of my adventurous behaviour .... it is she who brought us to Canada, and completed her pilot's licence at 50 and flew for the next twenty five years .... the list goes on .... as does this adventure we call life .... 


Mammath said:


> Hey tahoe,
> I wasn't worried about you at all lol. I new you were probably on one of your expeditions.
> 
> Losing a parent is never easy and unforunately something we will all have to face and live with at some stage.
> ...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 24, 2009)

love the signatures that you Both have!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 24, 2009)

thanks man .... its such a wonderful blessing to be able to grow this plant for our own uses. I went without weed from about 1988 thru 2004 .... and then in 2007 started growing. best thing I could have ever done for myself ..... funny how that previous period became an ugly session of alcohol abuse .... now I enjoy my beer and wine ....and medicate to a comfy level ... and no one is the wiser ... total stealth ... a perfered mode of operation? NO. but a necessity due to stoopid policies and laws ....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 24, 2009)

completely and emphatically understood.......


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 24, 2009)

I think we need to sit on the veranda, stare out over the hills .... and share some stories man ... walking on !~


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 24, 2009)

oh I have been surrounded by cinder block..... hollow cries from empty souls the only companion to the infrequent flare of dully satiated lights, and together the only stimulation available..... but for the power of words and the books that emanate still from my mind...... fractals turning into tangents of emotion and brilliant realizations, witnessed by no one, because they were merely synapses passerby...... 
reflections that I didn't die, 
when according to everything known......
I shouldn't be here, I should be gone
so there must be some reason why
a year, for a crime I did naught
and forth came the answers I sought
for every love I have to embrace
without that experience in that chalice
would be nothing, would be displaced


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 24, 2009)

very cool man .... deep resonating would be an understatement ... 


theloadeddragon said:


> oh I have been surrounded by cinder block..... hollow cries from empty souls the only companion to the infrequent flare of dully satiated lights, and together the only stimulation available..... but for the power of words and the books that emanate still from my mind...... fractals turning into tangents of emotion and brilliant realizations, witnessed by no one, because they were merely synapses passerby......
> reflections that I didn't die,
> when according to everything known......
> I shouldn't be here, I should be gone
> ...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 24, 2009)

well..... im a free agent 

Oh how immensely happy I would be to be writing...... and get published! or even publishing my own writing......


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 24, 2009)

I admire your passion .... it is what you must follow ..... passion fuels the creativity, and our modern world is lost without its creativity. online blogs can be a start .... it is an avenue to spread your word ...


theloadeddragon said:


> well..... im a free agent
> 
> Oh how immensely happy I would be to be writing...... and get published! or even publishing my own writing......


----------



## JimmyPot (Sep 24, 2009)

Sorry for the loss.I know that is a hard one.


----------



## HoLE (Sep 24, 2009)

still walkin huh,,good to see,,,so am I ,,,see you around a lil more since I started a journal,,,and noticed you had one,,lol,,,sorry man,,it's summer,,or almost end of,,I been real busy,,what with almost 4 weeks no rain,,fingers almost too sore to type,,head high,,keep on walkin on


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 24, 2009)

thnks man ... much appreciated !!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 24, 2009)

It has been something I have definitely been working towards...... think I'm not too far off from releasing some publications that in the future could be valuable because they will be rare (supposing I am successful)....... and starting a career. I follow my passion, that's for sure . I have many passions, and unfortunately some of my passions go beyond the bounds of acceptance of society.... even though I am yet to find any quality individuals that doesn't agree with my sentiments. My loathing of money for example. Or disgust with global policies and misconceptions. Or lies our teachers tell us and our children...... etc. etc.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 24, 2009)

MiSteR HoLE .... so good to see you .... busy busy huh ... walking on!!~~ always remember to take care of you ... 


HoLE said:


> still walkin huh,,good to see,,,so am I ,,,see you around a lil more since I started a journal,,,and noticed you had one,,lol,,,sorry man,,it's summer,,or almost end of,,I been real busy,,what with almost 4 weeks no rain,,fingers almost too sore to type,,head high,,keep on walkin on


----------



## HoLE (Sep 24, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> MiSteR HoLE .... so good to see you .... busy busy huh ... walking on!!~~ always remember to take care of you ...


thxs T-Hoe,,,I'm doing just that,,last harvest is a good buzz,,,should last till this grow is done no probs,,but I wan't baseball bat colas like some of the good ole boy's an girl's in here,,,think this one is gonna be it,,,learned a few things on the last grow,,hope they take effect this time,,if I remember,,lol,,Weedzhaimers,,,,least I could be reminded and come back and look at this post,,keep that in mind for me will ya,,lol,,,,walk hard but straight,,walk on man


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 24, 2009)

walking straight, walking tall, walking on .... u da man!! 


HoLE said:


> thxs T-Hoe,,,I'm doing just that,,last harvest is a good buzz,,,should last till this grow is done no probs,,but I wan't baseball bat colas like some of the good ole boy's an girl's in here,,,think this one is gonna be it,,,learned a few things on the last grow,,hope they take effect this time,,if I remember,,lol,,Weedzhaimers,,,,least I could be reminded and come back and look at this post,,keep that in mind for me will ya,,lol,,,,walk hard but straight,,walk on man


----------



## DillWeed (Sep 25, 2009)

Tahoe, my friend, I am sorry I haven't stopped in lately but I have been harvesting all week. Your ladies are still looking as great as ever and I can't wait to see YOUR harvest!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 25, 2009)

no apologies necessary .... DiLLwEEd ...... congrats on ur haarvest .... I'll pop in for a look .... thanks for dropping by.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 25, 2009)

TLD .... "_unfortunately some of my passions go beyond the bounds of acceptance of society..._." Ahhh .. the bounds of accepted societal "norms" ..... what a fukin joke. That's exactly the problem, our "norms" ...... our humanoid track record in this department has had its share of flops ... to say the least .... slavery used to be an accepted norm for fuk sakes ..... the world is fuk'd and a civil revolt is coming ....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2009)

amen borther ill be first to downing street come the revolution.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 25, 2009)

hey there DGT .... count my fuking words .... (broadly directed .... ***not at u ****) a civil revolt is building ..... And that's my story and I'm sticking to it ! LOL! time for another bowl and little more reflection into the working of this amazing fuking world we live in .... bless Weed!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2009)

power to the people T ive seen it coming myself and made the same statement^^^

it only needs a few like minded souls to blaze the powder keg. ive got a lighter in my pocket dude...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2009)

so whats next in your rotation fella? after the purple monstrogooey?


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 25, 2009)

yea ttoottaallyy ..... Twitter with zero revenue and no plan to make money is "worth" $1B ?? WTF is with THAT? aid programs will be winding down, the stimulus will wane ... and the realities of overproduction, continued bloated inventories, and unemployment will hit dizzying heights .... this is new ground I think .... it will be difficult to know what will develop ...... but global sentiment is certainly building .... I know people like to compare to the Great Deprtession .... but comparisons are of limited value from my perspective. The markets, and global economic activitiy are living and breathing entities, and they will respond as the population responds .... and with billions of entities that make that up .... I'm just gonna sit and watch ...


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 25, 2009)

REPOST ... for MrWesterlies .... hahahahaha .... 

excellent, I would love to see that ..... and for your viewing pleasure, only as the Brits can do it (Goodwood Revival) Quote:
Originally Posted by *mr west*  
_Yo TaHoe lovely pics mate, I see thew trees changing every day and think i must take a shot of them for tahoes thread, will take my camera with me tomorrow Ive yet to lose a parent but itll be in the next 15 years or so. The thought of that makes me very scared, I feel for ya buddy. The dq has changed again, the purple gooey has started to look yummy in her autumn colours lol. _


----------



## mr west (Sep 25, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> REPOST ... for MrWesterlies .... hahahahaha ....
> 
> excellent, I would love to see that ..... and for your viewing pleasure, only as the Brits can do it (Goodwood Revival) Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mr west*
> _Yo TaHoe lovely pics mate, I see thew trees changing every day and think i must take a shot of them for tahoes thread, will take my camera with me tomorrow Ive yet to lose a parent but itll be in the next 15 years or so. The thought of that makes me very scared, I feel for ya buddy. The dq has changed again, the purple gooey has started to look yummy in her autumn colours lol. _


thats ace that is, Im a busy stoner today and had too many things to remember and i forgot my camera. We still got time for the beauty colous. Lovin th emr been mini lol, least they are propper minis and not the german crap that bmw brought out lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 25, 2009)

heres some 7 weeks cheese as compo


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 25, 2009)

Goodmorning Tahoe, I saw your grow setup pic in the gallery, and expected to see it here! 

Yes I'm jealous lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 25, 2009)

morning Tahoe.......damn!!! that's some frostiness mr. west.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes very nice Mr.West

Unfortunately a civil revolt would fail..... Unless the numbers and method were correct......


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 25, 2009)

hey folks ... its really so nice to have all your visits .... its a great community we have here .....

well I have a shitload of tga seeds .... and I might have a secret line on some GeeCee (GreenCrack) .... I have been thinking that it might be something like the DQ. I pretty sure the DQ will be done again soon ..... but at my rate of consumption (I'm a light smoker), with the maturing plants I have and the curing bud ....I have like a year supply .... I amying to make new living arrangements for myself and that might be in place by next spring which would mean a next summer outdoor-monstro! hahahaha!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> so whats next in your rotation fella? after the purple monstrogooey?


no worries ... ea an original cooperS is fukin A.


mr west said:


> thats ace that is, Im a busy stoner today and had too many things to remember and i forgot my camera. We still got time for the beauty colous. Lovin th emr been mini lol, least they are propper minis and not the german crap that bmw brought out lol.


this is MONSTRO!! hahahaha .... with my scent gladnsnsitized by the DQ .... I think I can smell that pic ...


mr west said:


> heres some 7 weeks cheese as compo


I think I posted it at the time I got it in 2007 .... if rally does work well. thanks for your thoughts.


Green Cross said:


> Goodmorning Tahoe, I saw your grow setup pic in the gallery, and expected to see it here!
> 
> Yes I'm jealous lol


frostiness for sure DrG.


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> morning Tahoe.......damn!!! that's some frostiness mr. west.


yes .... it will be interesting how this plays out though .... se a substtive world issues and will benefit from collaboration across the globe .... that's gonna be tough ... but maybe the common people will find a way.


theloadeddragon said:


> Yes very nice Mr.West
> 
> Unfortunately a civil revolt would fail..... Unless the numbers and method were correct......


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 25, 2009)

you were talking bout listening to rap or R&B in a thread....... can you stand this???

[youtube]Bv7w200rrcs[/youtube]


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 25, 2009)

that's pushing my envelope .... this is about the extent of my "rap" that I can live with .... I don't put it down, if it fits wear it .... but it fits me like a potatoe sac! hahahaha!

[youtube]O-nRwo-UIUw[/youtube]

[youtube]9F444CELomo[/youtube]


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 25, 2009)

gotta run and pick up my daughter .... be back later ....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 25, 2009)

ok...... well I hope this doesn't push it too much..... while those videos are pop (way to pop for me to listen on my own).... I.T. is not Its all about the lyrics....... took me a minute to like it...... had to LISTEN to it 

[youtube]DVL4IAKA9Lc[/youtube]


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 27, 2009)

3oh!3 good choice


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 27, 2009)

a quick update .... the DQ and the PurpleGooey are both doing reasonably well considering the problems with ..... well let's see ..... watering, nutes, light, and heat .... pretty much covered the gammit on this part of the grow. 

I still cannot get over the power and intensity of the DQ. Yes I've already said it a hundred times ... and I may even say it another hundred times .... the stuff melts your face into your brain .... and turns your eyes inside out .... then after that you get really really stoned ...... AND always with the silly grin ... I love this stuff. 

Three pics of DQ and Two pics of the Gooey. I will be leaving them both for whatever time they give me after all the stress they have been through.







Here you can see the great contrast between the DQ (foreground) and Gooey (lower right) buddage.







This stuff is sooooo sticky I just can't imagine what it will all be like when she finishes.







Gooey


----------



## grow space (Sep 27, 2009)

Wooow...So shiny....I feel like christmas has come 

Beautiful plants....

....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice pics as always buddy, and I gotta get my hands on some DQ, you're smoke reports are killing me I'm hella envious!!lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 27, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I still cannot get over the power and intensity of the DQ. Yes I've already said it a hundred times ... and I may even say it another hundred times .... the stuff melts your face into your brain .... and turns your eyes inside out .... then after that you get really really stoned ...... AND always with the silly grin ... I love this stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bump for that frost !!!!jaw dropping T seriously im so excited to bang mine into flower! your report makes it sound a true treat to smoke.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 27, 2009)

Dazzling!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 27, 2009)

ooooh how I like it when you take pictures! thank you


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2009)

Tetrahydrocannabinoltastic Tahoe


----------



## Mammath (Sep 27, 2009)

I agree, loving the sugar coating mate


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 27, 2009)

yea ... its a treat to go down just before ligthts on or after light out with an LED flashlight, but remember to toke first .... and then watch the dancing stars ..... its fukin unbelieveable ....


grow space said:


> Wooow...So shiny....I feel like christmas has come
> 
> Beautiful plants....
> 
> ....


hey drg ..... many thanks for the visit, and thoughts. I know my experience with different strains is limited ... but this is really special for me .... and I still can't get over the taste ... the earthy finish upon exhale .... and the rush up the face, across the cheels and across your forehead ....its dazzling in so many respects. I know I'm overdoing the excitment ... but I really do love it. 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Nice pics as always buddy, and I gotta get my hands on some DQ, you're smoke reports are killing me I'm hella envious!!lol


best karma and energy to urrow mate .... it is inspiring on so many levels .... 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> bump for that frost !!!!jaw dropping T seriously im so excited to bang mine into flower! your report makes it sound a true treat to smoke.


thanks ..... ........ pass the bong to Oscar


oscaroscar said:


> Dazzling!!


thanks ..... pass the bong to TLD 


theloadeddragon said:


> ooooh how I like it when you take pictures! thank you


ahahaah ... that freakifukinperfect ... hahahaha .... pass the bong to westie ..... 


mr west said:


> Tetrahydrocannabinoltastic Tahoe


nd pass along to Mam .... anden back up to the top pleae. Reload as required .... we have sufficient ammo for the entire room tonight!! yyyyeehhhaaaawwwww!!!!!!!!!


Mammath said:


> I agree, loving the sugar coating mate


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 27, 2009)

mmmmm thank you......

ripped it hard.... went around.... now its back to you


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 27, 2009)

I pretty whacked already and have to go drop some things off which will involve driving ... I need a driver .... any takers?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 27, 2009)

yeah dude.......


I've been sittin in your drive way all day!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 27, 2009)

holy fuk ... I just called Giuido .... to take care of thosae stalkers sitting outside ... sorry man ... can't recind the order now .... hope ya got ur own piece?! lol!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 27, 2009)

yepppers..... I will have my two foot bong waiting and ready ....... and I will be faster at the draw, so you know I will still be around.......


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 27, 2009)

rexcellent ... a variety of dank in the pouch ... and off we go .... first stop .... Schooners ... grab a couple of pints ...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 27, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> a quick update .... the DQ and the PurpleGooey are both doing reasonably well considering the problems with ..... well let's see ..... watering, nutes, light, and heat .... pretty much covered the gammit on this part of the grow.
> 
> I still cannot get over the power and intensity of the DQ. Yes I've already said it a hundred times ... and I may even say it another hundred times .... the stuff melts your face into your brain .... and turns your eyes inside out .... then after that you get really really stoned ...... AND always with the silly grin ... I love this stuff.
> 
> ...


 bumpity bump bump, bumpity bump


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 27, 2009)

yeah what does that goo smell like?


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 28, 2009)

wow T,,,,,sounds like you had some issues dude, and you're DQ buds and espeically leaves are still totally frosted up. Makes me wonder what they would be like if you hadn't had any problems? Unimaginable!!

I assume you will be making some DQ hash of some sort from that trim? Given your description of the high, I'd love to try some DQ bubble. Bet that would totally f*ckin' blow your mind!!! hehehehehehe!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2009)

i just ordered my bags last week in prep... only 10 weeks to go till ive got some sugar


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 28, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i just ordered my bags last week in prep... only 10 weeks to go till ive got some sugar


good call buddy...you won't regret it. If you don't have one already, get yourself down wickes and they have drill mixing attatchments for a fiver! I hope yours get real frosty like T's.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2009)

yeah me too T's looks like someone spilled a sherbet dib dab over it  im going halfers with me pal on the hash at the end were combining both our trim to make a mashup cheese /psycho /white widow/ ak48/ querkle & dairy queen if the resulting hash isn't strong enough to stone a team of elephants ill be disappointed.....

hes a handy man thankfully as i have no tools what so ever bar a couple of screwdrivers n a wrench.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 28, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah me too T's looks like someone spilled a sherbet dib dab over it  im going halfers with me pal on the hash at the end were combining both our trim to make a mashup cheese /psycho /white widow/ ak48/ querkle & dairy queen if the resulting hash isn't strong enough to stone a team of elephants ill be disappointed.....
> 
> hes a handy man thankfully as i have no tools what so ever bar a couple of screwdrivers n a wrench.


 Now that will be some lovely bubble!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 28, 2009)

a good good morning to y'all. thanks for keeping the room bouncing while was a ... well sleeping .... hahahah! 

hey TLD good to see you .... the gooey smells a little less easier defined (actually at this point I can't even come up with a simple description ... fukin lameass I be being ...), and with my nose all stuffed up right now from a little flu cold ... I'll make sure to get back to you on that one ... if I forget, please remind me .... thanks!


theloadeddragon said:


> yeah what does that goo smell like?


DRG .... thanks for the pick up .....


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> bumpity bump bump, bumpity bump


hey man, thanks for poppin in .... I know what you mean ... my horse be riding on golden fukin horseshoes on this grow. New strains, and my overall inexperience, and some poor shit luck with temperatures (>90's)..... i feel very fortunate to have them still going. I was ready to chop 'em all at one point, and then just decided, fukit .... give them what they need, leave em alone, and let em grow .... so that's where we're at ... and although they as a plant look rather hideous overall, the individual bud sites are continuing to develop. And I have every reason to leave her go as long as Ishe needs to .... thanks again for dropping on by. oh yes, and certainly will be making some hash .....


SnowWhite said:


> wow T,,,,,sounds like you had some issues dude, and you're DQ buds and espeically leaves are still totally frosted up. Makes me wonder what they would be like if you hadn't had any problems? Unimaginable!!
> 
> I assume you will be making some DQ hash of some sort from that trim? Given your description of the high, I'd love to try some DQ bubble. Bet that would totally f*ckin' blow your mind!!! hehehehehehe!!!!


ok ... thats fukin scary ..... can you imagine ..... holy crap .... that you be a declaration of a ThermoNuclearSuperStonerSession .... 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah me too T's looks like someone spilled a sherbet dib dab over it  im going halfers with me pal on the hash at the end were combining both our trim to make a mashup cheese /psycho /white widow/ ak48/ querkle & dairy queen if the resulting hash isn't strong enough to stone a team of elephants ill be disappointed.....
> 
> hes a handy man thankfully as i have no tools what so ever bar a couple of screwdrivers n a wrench.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 28, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> ... and although they as a plant look rather hideous overall, the individual bud sites are continuing to develop. And I have every reason to leave her go as long as Ishe needs to .... thanks again for dropping on by. oh yes, and certainly will be making some hash .....


yeah man, nothing hideous about the buds and that's where it's at! I still can't get over the frostiness of them to be honest.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 28, 2009)

yea .... thanks man ... I know what you mean .... I can't either. I can't obviously say for sure, but it is my estimation that the added CO2 and UVB is beneficial in that regard .... I view it as "extracting" another measure of potetial out of the girls .... thanks again SW .... so happy to have you in the room! 


SnowWhite said:


> yeah man, nothing hideous about the buds and that's where it's at! I still can't get over the frostiness of them to be honest.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 28, 2009)

yeah, I bet the UVB helps a lot! I'm looking forward to seeing how Don's get on with his DQ.

Ever thought of trying coco Tahoe?


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 28, 2009)

absolutely ... I love the thought of using coco. I even have some bricks from my last shroomies gros .... yea that is something I've been trying to read up on ... by ur suggesting it, I assume you like it? tell me some stories .... hahahaha!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 28, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> absolutely ... I love the thought of using coco. I even have some bricks from my last shroomies gros .... yea that is something I've been trying to read up on ... by ur suggesting it, I assume you like it? tell me some stories .... hahahaha!


There are two threads you should check out man.....

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/163510-coco-growers-unite.html

and...

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/225396-official-canna-coco-nutrients-thread.html

actually, there is three threads......LOL.....I am currently on my first coco grow and thus far totally loving the stuff much more than any soil I have used before......

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/226136-coco-grow-super-silver-haze.html

would be great to have you on board man!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 28, 2009)

excellent and thanks ..... and what from your perspective are the big advantages? thanks again for the links ... I'll be popping over ...


----------



## mr west (Sep 28, 2009)

The revalution will not be tevevised. The Coco revalution will be live!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yourd be so happy on it mate, it makes my grows look good so must be alright.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 28, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> excellent and thanks ..... and what from your perspective are the big advantages? thanks again for the links ... I'll be popping over ...


being a first time coco grower, the most obvious advantages so far are just genreally increased vigour and faster plant/root growth. I reckon I'm a week ahead of any soil grow I've done before. I am also liking the extra control over the nutes as well, plants seem to respond much quicker in coco....and if you fuck it up by getting a bit hot, you just flush and then resume feeding with a lower dose, and the plants respond to all this really quickly. Much quicker than soil.

Plus, it is reuseable with reported increased yields on 2nd use.....can't wait to try that! 

The bigeest draw back to begin with is the long list of nutes and accuracy with feedings etc, it is more like hydro in that way. But once you get used to mixing stuff up and taking measurement, it gets easier and you mix up big batches at a time. I'm mix up 2 nute batches a week, 20L at a time.

I won't be using soil again and I haven't even finished my first coco grow yet.

Coco! Highly recommended!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 28, 2009)

hahahaha ... super .... I be walking that path on my next grow I do believe ... 


mr west said:


> The revalution will not be tevevised. The Coco revalution will be live!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Yourd be so happy on it mate, it makes my grows look good so must be alright.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2009)

yeah i wont be going back to soil either coco is hands down better. in a weeks time ill post pics of the same strain in the same amount of soil vs coco for comparison. 

i dont even bother with the meters n ec n all the ph up n down business i just go by eye n so far so good lol

only drawback is you cant just pop to the garden center for a bag of coco!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 28, 2009)

hey thanks for the input ... it does seem to have some super benefits .... I'll be trying to follow tghrough on that for sure. thanks DGT .... 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i wont be going back to soil either coco is hands down better. in a weeks time ill post pics of the same strain in the same amount of soil vs coco for comparison.
> 
> i dont even bother with the meters n ec n all the ph up n down business i just go by eye n so far so good lol
> 
> only drawback is you cant just pop to the garden center for a bag of coco!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 28, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i wont be going back to soil either coco is hands down better. in a weeks time ill post pics of the same strain in the same amount of soil vs coco for comparison.
> 
> i dont even bother with the meters n ec n all the ph up n down business i just go by eye n so far so good lol
> 
> only drawback is you cant just pop to the garden center for a bag of coco!


'cowboy style'....eh Don? 

I couldn't be without my meter to be honest mate......






But your results are totally awesome.....so good to know it can be done without.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2009)

hahaha yippeeekiyaaaaa mofo! i have been thinking about a meter but ive been without for so long i dont see it as an essential. ill only get bogged down with having to have the ppm right n the ph n so on. its a bit like a chiropractor once you've been to one your going for life


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 28, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha yippeeekiyaaaaa mofo! i have been thinking about a meter but ive been without for so long i dont see it as an essential. ill only get bogged down with having to have the ppm right n the ph n so on. its a bit like a chiropractor once you've been to one your going for life


oh man it can be a night mare! too much PH down....shit PH up....shit too much! more down! Hang on, I don't like all this acid I'm adding here....start again!

LOL.....but not funny at the time!

I got it dialed in now though.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 28, 2009)

pic bump! 



tahoe58 said:


> a quick update .... the DQ and the PurpleGooey are both doing reasonably well considering the problems with ..... well let's see ..... watering, nutes, light, and heat .... pretty much covered the gammit on this part of the grow.
> 
> I still cannot get over the power and intensity of the DQ. Yes I've already said it a hundred times ... and I may even say it another hundred times .... the stuff melts your face into your brain .... and turns your eyes inside out .... then after that you get really really stoned ...... AND always with the silly grin ... I love this stuff.
> 
> ...


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 28, 2009)

good to see the room popping .. you guys maybe need a reload ... here's some DQ buddage to keep you lubricated ... hahahaha!

****EDIT*** thanks for the pic bump SW ...


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 28, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> good to see the room popping .. you guys maybe need a reload ... here's some DQ buddage to keep you lubricated ... hahahaha!
> 
> ****EDIT*** thanks for the pic bump SW ...


I just realised I was talking all over your thread man.....so thought I'd better bump ya pics.....I'm gonna shut up now or they'll need bumping again


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2009)

well bumped that man! seriously frosT the snowman up in here  

how far off the big chopper are they T?


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 28, 2009)

well with all the challenges and stuff ... i'm not sure ... they be 50-some days into flowering ... I just a keep watching ... the fact she's a strong sativa might suggest I will just have to leave her for whattime she takes ... can't remember what the "expectation" is for this strain ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2009)

i hear its pheno dependant some as early as 58 days but i doubt that that's the sativa side of things T... i think she'll deffo exceed the expectation tho 

mine look a lot more indie than yours i hope it gets as frosty...


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 28, 2009)

good luck with that huh .... yea from the beginning mine had the long thin sativa leaves ... the frostiness might well be the same ... let's hope ... Walk on!!~~~~


----------



## HoLE (Sep 28, 2009)

wow T-Hoe,,,,,hope yur doin as good as yur plants look,,nice work man,,,you sure your just Walkin On,,looks like you got the ball and are running with it

have you seen my new babies yet
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/245253-holes-nl-times-skunk-garage.html ,,,I'm walkin again as well


----------



## Mammath (Sep 29, 2009)

No-one ever knows which way the weed will turn.
Her pheno's....are beautiful.

That's what makes it interesting.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 29, 2009)

If the sat dom is that frosty the indi one should be dynamite in the frost department IMHO


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2009)

not that ill get to see it in my tent


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not that ill get to see it in my tent



Sending plenty of man hugs ur way Don, there there itll be ok. In 4 months it'll all be behinde you.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry Don, I wasn't thinking


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2009)

at least ill get to see it in my pals tent a couple of times a week......

yeah i know another 4 months or so n ill be back on track


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 29, 2009)

Isn't there a way you can get the moisture vented out the house? I know you woulda thought of everything but it seems such a shame to stop when you had your shit so down. I had to get rid of everything once when i had unexpected and unwanted relatives come for a surprise visit once and i lost my sensi jack herer clones that i had. I grew the mothers from seed and i had an awesome pheno on one of 'em that i had 6 clones of. The mother gave me some of the best weed i've ever had so i know your pain but at least you've still got access to them, i'll probably never get a plant from seed like that jh again


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2009)

yeah ive pretty much thought of all the ways i could but at the end of the day the house has a damp problem and i aggravated it with a tent full of ganj. its a shitter but shit happens eh. 

it wont be long before im back on track n my pal can look after the genetics, if all goes to plan. ill whip some clones off the dairy queens n see if i cant find a mother keeper. to go with the cheese n co. you never know i might have a new house before xmas. 

in the words of arnie


I'LL BE BACK


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> house has a damp problem


That damp-rid product works, and it's only sodium chloride (same as ice-melt). I bet you could rig a sreen in a plastic trough, and run your exhaust through it... but a humidifier may be cheaper in the long run.

I just use the gallon size damprid in my flowering room, and it does a good jobg lowering the humidity...

And Tahoe, those pics look furrier than ever lol  From frost to fur! LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2009)

all sorted now ive re opened an air brick and a couple of days with the dehumidifier has sorted the mould right out!! cheers for the suggestion tho fella i got a couple of those damp thins for the cupboards.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 2, 2009)

I hope he didn't get lost walkin in his garden! hehe

tahoe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2009)

he'll be up a mountain somewhere chuffin some quality cheeba you know it


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2009)

lets hope he's in a chilled head space where ever he is>>>>>>>>>>>>>this ones for u dude


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 2, 2009)

you know... takin pics of the scenery for us 

what a nice guy....


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2009)

took a few pics for ya wen i was at golf not really natural beauty lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

Reallly really and really really ... only two .... three, wait .... four ... its four words ... these are the words and u need to put them in the right order .... THERMO NUCLEAR DAIRY QUEEN .... oh fuck I gave it away ... its your lucky fukin day. I have been well, mostly bakin ... and workin and nakin and workin .... bake on!! 

Manny many thanks for your visits and conversation. I will try to be a little more regular ... but life has taken a different [ace and my posting probably will not be so ..... I'm not going anywhere, just making sure the train doesn't leave the tracks while the engineer is playing with himself and watching kiddie porn. 

BTW - did you see that? Catholic Bishop from Eastern Canada .....guy that fukin got nailed by customs agents with friggin kiddie porn on his laptop ... and this is the same freakin guy that was the "Healer" in another hideous case where vicitims were counseled and cared for by this maniac ... don't ya just luv dem catholics ...

For me? I'm thinking the whole friggin world is screwed. I have said for years .... *****continued in next post*****


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

I want to just go hide on a mountaintop ... and enjoy the simplest of simplest the world has to offer. Have any u seen that new chinese sculpture? A representation of Wall Stret and its follies .... its like 40ft tall ... an illustrates a Bull blowing rocket fuel out its butt and pinning Berni L Madoff against the fall. I'm serious, take a look!







The same people that made the policies that got us into this mess are making new ones to get us out of that ... huh? tell me how that works out!! .....

Also, have you seen that new trailer for the movie 2012 (I might be a little behind the time but the other night was the first time I saw it ...roo much of the DQ ice cream) .... considering the calamity that the world is in right now (economies, capital markets, employment civil unrest, unstable social structures ....), I not sure the world needs to see a movie like this? Independence Day and May tommorrow Never Come are two of my favorite for that genre. This one, the visuals will be fukin unreal in the theatre!!

[youtube]Hz86TsGx3fc[/youtube]


----------



## cph (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice to see ya again T!! Can I join you on that mountain top? Sounds like a nice place to be...

That sculpture is pretty cool!! I'm pretty worried about how it's all going to work out. I just hope the rational people get some say.

2012 looks like a very good movie. Thats the best trailer I've seen of it. I've seen Independence Day and The Day After Tomorrow, I think I'll being checking out May Tomorrow Never Come very soon.


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

hey man .. thanks for poppin on in ... good to see everyone else too .... my bad ... I'm getting my movie names fuked up .... its that other one you reference ... duh ... supperstoner .... HighDEF DairyQueen ... the curing of that bud is simply even more astounding. The girsls also seem to have settled into their new routine of growing so they are rather long winded and probably even stunted....but if the premature is any measure of the mature .... I gonna need a hospital bed ... fukin wowwweedd! 


cph said:


> Nice to see ya again T!! Can I join you on that mountain top? Sounds like a nice place to be...
> 
> That sculpture is pretty cool!! I'm pretty worried about how it's all going to work out. I just hope the rational people get some say.
> 
> 2012 looks like a very good movie. Thats the best trailer I've seen of it. I've seen Independence Day and The Day After Tomorrow, I think I'll being checking out May Tomorrow Never Come very soon.


----------



## cph (Oct 3, 2009)

Good to hear!! She sounds amazing! New routine? What did you change? Got any bud porn?


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

me and my MoneyHoneyDQ .... this pretty much says it all ..... please please please do not operate any heavy machinery .... 

[youtube]joupmq4e2eM[/youtube]


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

have made the full commitment to futures trading and need to get serious about moving my knowledge and practice forward .... also took on some volunteer work cuz ... well, I wanna help out somewhere. I have been blessed with plenty ... plenty of plenty ..... I need to do some groundlevel work ... 


cph said:


> Good to hear!! She sounds amazing! New routine? What did you change? Got any bud porn?


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

I know for sure that there will be some Monstro's coming in this Fall .... let's celebrate it properly ... with our friend JohnDeere. Harvest and Cure On Fellow Farmers!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 3, 2009)

do you only know 10's Tahoe? where are all these beautiful women coming from? you got a babe factory around your neck of the woods or something?


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 3, 2009)

i second that cuz them girls in ya avatar be BANGIN!



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> do you only know 10's Tahoe? where are all these beautiful women coming from? you got a babe factory around your neck of the woods or something?


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

hahahahaha .... I think I'll just leave that one alone and inpertepual debate ... lol! babe factory .... hahahahaha! Muy Excellente Senor!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 3, 2009)

Yeah, that avatar is _nice! _If she stepped down off that wheel she'd be in perfect position.


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm a little Taller so I just stepped away to take the pic ... lol! j/k!


diggitydank420 said:


> Yeah, that avatar is _nice! _If she stepped down off that wheel she'd be in perfect position.


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 3, 2009)

were the feck are these women?....i would gladly pay for that...doh!...hey I get an allowance.....


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 3, 2009)

she would make me wanna work on the farm all dam day!


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

the price of admission .... or is that omission .... hahahaha! priceless ... when coupled with the ThermoNuclearDQ ....


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 3, 2009)

*"Men"....none of ya ever cease to amaze me. *


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

if the amazement stopped, what would be left? ... ahhhh.... com'n Babs .... you'd be lost without the fascinating amazement that we can bring to your world .... luv u !!! 


Babs34 said:


> *"Men"....none of ya ever cease to amaze me. *


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 3, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> if the amazement stopped, what would be left? ... ahhhh.... com'n Babs .... you'd be lost without the fascinating amazement that we can bring to your world .... luv u !!!


 *Now see.....you were blindsided by some tities and ass once again...you missed the point.
"Ya'll".....God, I don't believe I used that term......."Ya'll" DO NOT amaze me....that's the problem---which is why I'll probably end up a loner for the rest of my life.*
*A little secret I'm going to share with you here...whatever it is that you men do to think you "amaze" and "awe" us......we do it BETTER. *
*Regardless, luv ya right back.*


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

hahaha .... babs ... who said the amazement was to the good side ...any side ... it was only pure amazement ... women amaze me ... in countless ways as well. and it sure weren't the T/A that blindsided me ... it was (what I thought) was a common purpose .... I guessed wrong. Walking On!!~~~ (in amazement).


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 3, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hahaha .... babs ... who said the amazement was to the good side ...any side ... it was only pure amazement ... women amaze me ... in countless ways as well. and it sure weren't the T/A that blindsided me ... it was (what I thought) was a common purpose .... I guessed wrong. Walking On!!~~~ (in amazement).


 No offense intended here, but you men do seem to amaze easily.


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

hahahahaha ... good one ... see I knew we amazed in a good way ... somewyasome how ... lol! thanks Babs ... see how easy it is to make a man's day ... lol! ****passing the bong loaded for bear with ThermoNuclearDairyQueen**** Bonging Alonging !!!~~~~~


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 3, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hahahahaha ... good one ... see I knew we amazed in a good way ... somewyasome how ... lol! thanks Babs ... see how easy it is to make a man's day ... lol! ****passing the bong loaded for bear with ThermoNuclearDairyQueen**** Bonging Alonging !!!~~~~~


 *We'll just blame it on the ThermoNuclearDairyQueen and call it a day. *


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

well it wasn't boinging along ... no no not boinging along .... ! then maybe we could blame something someone else .... but blame isn't really in my book ....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 3, 2009)

got the perfect fix 

Its ALWAYS my fault 

I love it....


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

it's my fault. Absolutely. I completely agree. And with that ****after passing the bong to TLD**** I'll be Walking On!!~~~~ (on SunShine)

[youtube]eONhto0x_nI[/youtube]


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 3, 2009)

speaking of walking..... not sure you caught my response in Dr. Greenhorns journal.....?


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

shore did ... excellent prose and thoughts my man .... totally in agreement ... 


theloadeddragon said:


> speaking of walking..... not sure you caught my response in Dr. Greenhorns journal.....?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 3, 2009)

you should come soon.... I am going to break out a special bottle of wine for the occasion (I almost never drink)...... harvest is soon


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

I am planning some travels from Oct. 24 through early November ... ? A Harvest Tour .... but won't be driving the JohnDeere ... prolly suthin a little more comfortable. The closest I'll come to bringing DaisyMae along will be as my Avatar on my laptop! lol!


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2009)

[youtube]/v/MtUB1yI035g&hl=en&fs=1&"></[/youtube]

Thats how i imagine you boys rolling


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 4, 2009)

fukin A man ... let's go do some farming .... !!! excellent post! Thanks!!


mr west said:


> [youtube]/v/MtUB1yI035g&hl=en&fs=1&"></[/youtube]
> 
> Thats how i imagine you boys rolling


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 4, 2009)

This is fukin priceless too ..... no mo milk left for the people ... for anyone .... 25% unemployment and rising ...


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 4, 2009)

That picture really is sad.
It is so true and scary. 
Our governmeant are bad bad men.


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 4, 2009)

it is a sad and scary situation ... but as with everything else ... there is a path ... we might just not like it very much. The economies of world and global capital markets could give a fuk if we like it or not. This situation was built over decades and will (continue to) unravel. I was overleveraged in 2003-04, and as circumstances were, went bankrupt in 2005 in conjuction with my divorce at the time. Being debt free is the best thing in the world, I forgot what that is like. I have adjust my needs, and wants ,and wished for ... the world has not experienced the types of events we currently have ... I don't think anyone can really say what our path forward is. In my view this is history in the making ... but then I'm really high ... walking on!!~~~~~~~


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2009)

Scary stuff indeed. We all gonna have to pull our belts in. Im only gonna go golf 3 times a week instead of 4 lol.

Heres them pics that dissapeered lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 4, 2009)

banning money/currency has always been my stance.... ethics, morals, principles, conduct those to be the new "value system to be established" but alas.... we have all already played into their hands.....


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 4, 2009)

Any "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia" watchers here?

They had a great new episode Thursday night that was a good analogy for our govt's economic "solution."


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 4, 2009)

hey folks many thanks for the visits and thoughts. Westie ... luv them pics ... I am so so so at home in nature .... no wonder I am gonna like going back to living in my log cabin and still growing my own weed .... though will prolly have to rely on Mr.Sunshine .... instead of our "contrived" sunshine ...


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 4, 2009)

Sunday evening chill down ... double espresso after dinner and some top44 and DairyQueen to layer the sgar coating ... I'ma luvin this ...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 4, 2009)

ooooo that looks perfect...... mmmmm... and I have been aching for some bud porn from Tahoe


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 4, 2009)

hey man thanks for dropping on in, I need to take some photos of the girlies buddage again ... maybe tomorrow. I'ma liking my smokin'Sunday evening ...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 4, 2009)

its cold here...... I need to smoke more.... ..... Sensi Star in the bong.......... there yah go


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 5, 2009)

Great conversation going on here, too bad I've been so busy I missed most of it. 

Recession is only defined as 2 consecutive quarters of negative GDP, but regardless of whether the global cooperative is expanding, the standard of living here in the US continues to decline. 

It's a Walmart life for us
It's the hard knock life (uh-huh) for us
It's the hard knock life, for us!!
Steada Treated,we get tricked
Steada kisses, we get kicked
It's the Walmart life!! 

[youtube]zxtn6-XQupM[/youtube]



diggitydank420 said:


> Any "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia" watchers here?
> 
> They had a great new episode Thursday night that was a good analogy for our govt's economic "solution."


I'm going to TIVO this right now. Reps+ 



tahoe58 said:


> hey folks many thanks for the visits and thoughts. Westie ... luv them pics ... I am so so so at home in nature .... no wonder I am gonna like going back to living in my log cabin and still growing my own weed .... though will prolly have to rely on Mr.Sunshine .... instead of our "contrived" sunshine ...





theloadeddragon said:


> its cold here...... I need to smoke more.... ..... Sensi Star in the bong.......... there yah go


Don't forget the wind turbines.. lol 

Wow those buds a few posts back look very dank!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 8, 2009)

What up T? I've been very busy with life and haven't had a chance to be on the computer much. I'll be updating probably tomorrow. Any new pic's of your DQ? The Ch's are coming down next Wed. They will be starting their 9th week. I'm still not seeing alot of amber tric's though. There's hardly any of the plants left because every day or 2 I find myself cutting off another lower branch. I cut all my seed branches yesterday and took all the seeds and labled everything.

Enough about me in your thread, bring on the bud porn!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2009)

yeah T where da bud at man ????


----------



## Braceman04 (Oct 8, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> Sunday evening chill down ... double espresso after dinner and some top44 and DairyQueen to layer the sgar coating ... I'ma luvin this ...


Top 44 eh? I'm (attempting) my grow of it right now. Still a seedling but how is the strain? Never smoked it but had the seeds. I'm going to start a journal soon so I can get some help with my follies but was just wondering on how the high was. Great thread by the way guys.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Oct 11, 2009)

Still have a job?

You ain't buying enough shit from China


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 11, 2009)

awesome lookin buds my dude!they are soooo frosty how long did u cure?


----------



## Your Grandfather (Oct 12, 2009)

Top44...Damn Tahoe, didn't you grow that more than a year ago?....mmmmmmm what a cure, if you did...Can smell the dank from here....walk on over this way with that jaybird


----------



## skunkman98536 (Oct 12, 2009)

Your Grandfather said:


> Top44...Damn Tahoe, didn't you grow that more than a year ago?....mmmmmmm what a cure, if you did...Can smell the dank from here....walk on over this way with that jaybird


ya no fucking shit haha


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 14, 2009)

New pics are a must!


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey folks, welcome and glad to see the crowd is still enjoying the room a little. Its been a little hectic with life living life ... bein busy keeping the forward progress progressing ... 

cold, did you say cold, they whoever they are decided that we needed to experience winter several months early ... grrrr .... boy anyone with outdoor schtuph would have been fukd, in some places over a foot of the heavy wet stuff, and we even had -14C!! grrrr ....


theloadeddragon said:


> its cold here...... I need to smoke more.... ..... Sensi Star in the bong.......... there yah go


the conversation unfortunately will grow in the next weeks and months and this continues to unravel in a very very ugly way! batton the hatches, she's gonna blow!


Green Cross said:


> Great conversation going on here, too bad I've been so busy I missed most of it.
> 
> Recession is only defined as 2 consecutive quarters of negative GDP, but regardless of whether the global cooperative is expanding, the standard of living here in the US continues to decline.
> 
> ...


hey man ... living life and focusing on schtuph to keep the world moving forward. my girls continue to grow albeit slowly ... not sure what happened, but they are at least stiull growing and pumping up the buddage and the crystals .... I'll be posting some pics again soon. 


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> What up T? I've been very busy with life and haven't had a chance to be on the computer much. I'll be updating probably tomorrow. Any new pic's of your DQ? The Ch's are coming down next Wed. They will be starting their 9th week. I'm still not seeing alot of amber tric's though. There's hardly any of the plants left because every day or 2 I find myself cutting off another lower branch. I cut all my seed branches yesterday and took all the seeds and labled everything.
> 
> Enough about me in your thread, bring on the bud porn!!!!!


living life and getting schtuph done .. walking forward ... gotta keep the foward progress.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah T where da bud at man ????


I like the top44 that I got, speedy and energizing, and happy ... sweet, and clean and clear ... I like it.


Braceman04 said:


> Top 44 eh? I'm (attempting) my grow of it right now. Still a seedling but how is the strain? Never smoked it but had the seeds. I'm going to start a journal soon so I can get some help with my follies but was just wondering on how the high was. Great thread by the way guys.


hahahaha ... well sorta ... career shift time and refocus .... need to keep the forward progress ....


Your Grandfather said:


> Still have a job?
> 
> You ain't buying enough shit from China


those are like a month or so .... early premature buds in both cases ....


warisnottheanswer said:


> awesome lookin buds my dude!they are soooo frosty how long did u cure?


that was from my new top44 grow ... one plant and got almost 5ozs .... and its at least as good as the previous, I think this time I actually let it finish properly ... as is what I am doing with the DQ and PurpleGooey ..... they are being slow and steady ... but looking very good. I'll get some pics up again soon ... yeeehhaawwww!!!!


Your Grandfather said:


> Top44...Damn Tahoe, didn't you grow that more than a year ago?....mmmmmmm what a cure, if you did...Can smell the dank from here....walk on over this way with that jaybird





skunkman98536 said:


> ya no fucking shit haha


they be coming soon ... life and been pretty full lately, and the plants are growing really slow ... but I will get some new pics up soon ...


DillWeed said:


> New pics are a must!


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2009)

good to see u about tahoe, we've had one of the mildest autumns in years over here, wildlife dunt quite know what to make of it lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 17, 2009)

hey man thanks for the visit and the thoughts. Yea the world is being a whacky place of late hasn't it? the financial meltdown, the climate change, the crowded populations ..... I like the thought of my mountainside hiding place ... hahaha! I be sitting back enjoying my homegrown weed and watching the masses friggin kills themselves over .... whatever it is they're killing themselves over ... our world has become a strange strange place. And I can't wait to see what happens when the bottom falls out again but this time for real (but only after one more moonshot) .... buckle up, its gonna b a helluva ride .... 


mr west said:


> good to see u about tahoe, we've had one of the mildest autumns in years over here, wildlife dunt quite know what to make of it lol.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 17, 2009)

waiting and worrying for my children...... almost makes me feel desperate sometimes, and I lose all self confidence....


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 17, 2009)

live on and live large, cuz that's all there is. there is no destination, there is only the travel. Worrying and waiting is wasted energy. Channel that energy into providing yourself and those around you with the best day, the best week, the best month, the best year one moment at a time. Every moment is new and every past moment is old and outdated. Thoughts and memories are packets of energy. Energize them.


----------



## cph (Oct 17, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> live on and live large, cuz that's all there is. there is no destination, there is only the travel. Worrying and waiting is wasted energy. Channel that energy into providing yourself and those around you with the best day, the best week, the best month, the best year one moment at a time. Every moment is new and every past moment is old and outdated. Thoughts and memories are packets of energy. Energize them.


Well said Tahoe!! There's only one direction worth looking, forward!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 17, 2009)

Just dropping in and saying HI take it easy buddy!!And puff tuff


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> live on and live large, cuz that's all there is. there is no destination, there is only the travel. Worrying and waiting is wasted energy. Channel that energy into providing yourself and those around you with the best day, the best week, the best month, the best year one moment at a time. Every moment is new and every past moment is old and outdated. Thoughts and memories are packets of energy. Energize them.


true that man true that! are you actually one of those motivational speaker fellas?!? lol im having visions of you telling no one but trees in your mountain hideaway how to focus all thier good energy n such!

happy growin man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2009)

n seeing as im already rambling.... where do all the smokin cowgirl avitars come from man? is there some specialist cowgirls pornmag im not aware of?


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2009)

[youtube]/v/bP-N9057wiQ&hl=en&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


----------



## grow space (Oct 18, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> live on and live large, cuz that's all there is. there is no destination, there is only the travel. Worrying and waiting is wasted energy. Channel that energy into providing yourself and those around you with the best day, the best week, the best month, the best year one moment at a time. Every moment is new and every past moment is old and outdated. Thoughts and memories are packets of energy. Energize them.


Hey tahoe...dropping in to say good morning...

I agree with You completely...dont spend time on worrying and waiting on others or waiting for yourself.....The progress is only thing that matters, and if it benefits you greatly then why not do it....
Its like, im finally got my first indoor setup up....Its like so much of a progress and straight on going, but still, i got a helluva way to go...And im happy that o got that wonderful road ahead of me....Its progress...


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey folks .. thanks for dropping in, I'll have to restock the beverages I'm sure.

Progress - sometimes its even a couple of steps backwards but the key in maintaining your focus. Find out what you value, find out what's important for you, and grab it with both hands! 


cph said:


> Well said Tahoe!! There's only one direction worth looking, forward!


easy it is DrG .... one foot in front of the other .... thnks!


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Just dropping in and saying HI take it easy buddy!!And puff tuff


hahahaha ..... that'd be funny ... lol! I blog to the world from the mountaintop! hahaha!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> true that man true that! are you actually one of those motivational speaker fellas?!? lol im having visions of you telling no one but trees in your mountain hideaway how to focus all thier good energy n such!
> 
> happy growin man


That's gonna remain a full secret ... I shall NEVER tell, LOL! ok mybe for a C-99-GreenCrack-Psychosis-UKCheese-DairyQueen cross ... ok yea for that I will tell. 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> n seeing as im already rambling.... where do all the smokin cowgirl avitars come from man? is there some specialist cowgirls pornmag im not aware of?


hey man thanks for sharing that most appreciated ...


mr west said:


> [youtube]/v/bP-N9057wiQ&hl=en&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


no worries mate, good to seee you dropping by ... progress is whatever you wanna make, forward, sideways, backwards, its yours to describe and live in whatever way suits you. The challenge is to make the consequences of that choice fit into the rest of society (Or Not...that is also your choice)


grow space said:


> Hey tahoe...dropping in to say good morning...
> 
> I agree with You completely...dont spend time on worrying and waiting on others or waiting for yourself.....The progress is only thing that matters, and if it benefits you greatly then why not do it....
> Its like, im finally got my first indoor setup up....Its like so much of a progress and straight on going, but still, i got a helluva way to go...And im happy that o got that wonderful road ahead of me....Its progress...


Now Everyone - go grab those thoughts and memories and build them into something that has meaning .... for you ..... take those thoughts and memories, and *thermonuclearize *them .... spread them around share them ... engage your fellow friends and farmers. The world needs a shot of good energy. Let's give it what she deserves!


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 18, 2009)

Good to have you back Tahoe. Are the plants still doing the business for ya? looking forward to new pics, walking on...


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 18, 2009)

hey buddy thanks ... I be splitting in and out probably for a while now ... got some things to focus on. The plants? I got fed up trying to meet their every needs, cuz I was so totally feeling like I was getting it wrong anyhow, didn't sem to matter what I did, I read somewhere that doing vastly different strains together when needs are not easily balanced can be a recipe for disaster. Well mine ain't disaster, but they sure ain't my top44 grow either. I expect that the quality of the smoke will make up for a lot!!

So I have essentially left them alone, fed/watered them and just let them be. I probably only go and look at them every couple of days. They continue to develop slowly. I should have a moment to take some pictures tonight. Thanks again for your continued support ..... !! Walk on!!~~~~~ 


oscaroscar said:


> Good to have you back Tahoe. Are the plants still doing the business for ya? looking forward to new pics, walking on...


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 18, 2009)

with all this said, and Harvest Season almost over ... or maybe not yet ... I'ma thinking that an avatar change needs to commence upon completion of the harvest, No? 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> n seeing as im already rambling.... where do all the smokin cowgirl avitars come from man? is there some specialist cowgirls pornmag im not aware of?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2009)

I'll miss the current avatar though.... Can I borrow it? lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 18, 2009)

borrow ... for you ... she's be HAPPY HAPPY to join u!! hahaha!


----------



## skunkman98536 (Oct 18, 2009)

hows the gorw going T!!!

I just iploaded like 25pics to my current journal bro!... stop by n let me know what ya think brotha!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 18, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> Progress - sometimes its even a couple of steps backwards but the key in maintaining your focus. Find out what you value, find out what's important for you, and grab it with both hands!


I want to take that avitars leg and toss it on the seat and grab her ass with both hands,spread that perfect ass, then dive in face first.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 18, 2009)

hahahahahahahahahahaha .... great comeback 5 ... excellent!! 


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> I want to take that avitars leg and toss it on the seat and grab her ass with both hands,spread that perfect ass, then dive in face first.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 18, 2009)

and yea it has been a while ... quite a while but like I said, I seem to have had more than a little trouble with these girls as they progressed (or didn't from my fumbling along). I decided that I would stop fukin with them and just keep it real simple and let them grow, if they might still do that. I had to harvest a bit of the DQ a while back because I thought what had grown might become unsmokable. So its been dried and jarred. I am really looking forward to those nugglets.

In the meantime the both of them have continued to grow, albeit rather slowly and somewhat stunted. But I'ma hoping that the quality makes up for the lack in quantity .... One thing is for sure, I'll be growing these both again ...

The PurpleGooey has started to ... turn purple ... yyeehhaaawwww!!! and rather frosty in it's own right.


----------



## cph (Oct 18, 2009)

WOW!! Those look great!! How long you think, 2 maybe 3 weeks?


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 18, 2009)

hey there cph .... thanks man ...I'm happy with for for sure ... but yea its been forever, but not without my own (un)doing ... hahahaha! I'll just leave them as long as they need to go .... I should be able to post pics a little more in the next weeks, but we'll see how it goes. Thanks for dropping in and for your thoughts!!


----------



## Mammath (Oct 18, 2009)

Loving that resin production tahoe.
What do you think the problem was?
Too much nutes and heat?


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 18, 2009)

I do believe that it was a combination of nute/pH. The DQ is REALLY sensitive, while the PG not as much and I played both ends of that stick too far. Live and learn. The product is mighty fine in light of these challenges. A simply astounding smoke. Thermonuclear in my view, but I'm a lightweight ...


Mammath said:


> Loving that resin production tahoe.
> What do you think the problem was?
> Too much nutes and heat?


----------



## Mammath (Oct 18, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I do believe that it was a combination of nute/pH. The DQ is REALLY sensitive, while the PG not as much and I played both ends of that stick too far. Live and learn. The product is mighty fine in light of these challenges. A simply astounding smoke. Thermonuclear in my view, but I'm a lightweight ...


Yeah it hasn't seemed to affect potency too much by the look of it.
I'm sure it would still push the limits of even the most veteran of heavy smokers.


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 18, 2009)

hahaha .. I suppose. It certainly put things into perspective when compared to some other smoke, including my top44. As happy as I am with that girl, I been smoking that for almost two years, and reading bout all these new cool strains. Its nice to have the variety. Remember fdd's thread where he highlighted a particular strain like once a week. I was so wanting to have some variety. And this time around, I have a purple too, which is my first exposure to purples. Another subject that has a variety of opinions ... hahahaha! thanks for coming in to chat. I appreciate your visit. 


Mammath said:


> Yeah it hasn't seemed to affect potency too much by the look of it.
> I'm sure it would still push the limits of even the most veteran of heavy smokers.


----------



## cph (Oct 18, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Yeah it hasn't seemed to affect potency too much by the look of it.
> I'm sure it would still push the limits of even the most veteran of heavy smokers.


Couldn't agree more!! That's the most crystals I've seen on a plant!

I'm only sure about my PJ right now. The rest haven't been doing to good, and haven't figured out the problem yet. Stay high!


----------



## Mammath (Oct 18, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hahaha .. I suppose. It certainly put things into perspective when compared to some other smoke, including my top44. As happy as I am with that girl, I been smoking that for almost two years, and reading bout all these new cool strains. Its nice to have the variety. Remember fdd's thread where he highlighted a particular strain like once a week. I was so wanting to have some variety. And this time around, I have a purple too, which is my first exposure to purples. Another subject that has a variety of opinions ... hahahaha! thanks for coming in to chat. I appreciate your visit.


haha I'm not into colour because colour doesn't make good weed, it makes pretty weed, which is of no real value to anyone.
I don't smoke weed because it looks pretty lol.
But when it's colourful and covered in resin like what you have there mate you get pretty, and potent, and that's a great combination! lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 18, 2009)

hahahaha ... excellent .. never heard it put like that and makes sense ..... purdy is for chocolates ... and cherries ....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> and yea it has been a while ... quite a while but like I said, I seem to have had more than a little trouble with these girls as they progressed (or didn't from my fumbling along). I decided that I would stop fukin with them and just keep it real simple and let them grow, if they might still do that. I had to harvest a bit of the DQ a while back because I thought what had grown might become unsmokable. So its been dried and jarred. I am really looking forward to those nugglets.
> 
> In the meantime the both of them have continued to grow, albeit rather slowly and somewhat stunted. But I'ma hoping that the quality makes up for the lack in quantity .... One thing is for sure, I'll be growing these both again ...
> 
> The PurpleGooey has started to ... turn purple ... yyeehhaaawwww!!! and rather frosty in it's own right.


 Damn! nice friggin' pics!


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 18, 2009)

hey DrG ... many thanks for dropping by ....frosty they be .... I'ma looking forward to trying that purple girl ... mmmmmmm!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2009)

dude its look looking in a jewellers window!! mentally noting not to push the nutes too far with the DQ.....


----------



## rasclot (Oct 19, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> and yea it has been a while ... quite a while but like I said, I seem to have had more than a little trouble with these girls as they progressed (or didn't from my fumbling along). I decided that I would stop fukin with them and just keep it real simple and let them grow, if they might still do that. I had to harvest a bit of the DQ a while back because I thought what had grown might become unsmokable. So its been dried and jarred. I am really looking forward to those nugglets.
> 
> In the meantime the both of them have continued to grow, albeit rather slowly and somewhat stunted. But I'ma hoping that the quality makes up for the lack in quantity .... One thing is for sure, I'll be growing these both again ...
> 
> The PurpleGooey has started to ... turn purple ... yyeehhaaawwww!!! and rather frosty in it's own right.


 hey tahoe im lovin those pics they look nice n frosty great grow much respect to yakiss-ass


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 19, 2009)

Those purples and pinks are absolutely beautiful Tahoe, we are not worthy we are not worthy lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 19, 2009)

They look so classy Tahoe man, makes my gyny tingle


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 19, 2009)

you have certainly impressed me....... I want Purple Goo now!!!! really really bad! I would keep her forever!

is there any seed stock left from where you got them.... I would gladly order some


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 19, 2009)

MMMMMM
Amazing bro.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Oct 20, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> and yea it has been a while ... quite a while but like I said, I seem to have had more than a little trouble with these girls as they progressed (or didn't from my fumbling along). I decided that I would stop fukin with them and just keep it real simple and let them grow, if they might still do that. I had to harvest a bit of the DQ a while back because I thought what had grown might become unsmokable. So its been dried and jarred. I am really looking forward to those nugglets.
> 
> In the meantime the both of them have continued to grow, albeit rather slowly and somewhat stunted. But I'ma hoping that the quality makes up for the lack in quantity .... One thing is for sure, I'll be growing these both again ...
> 
> ...


----------



## josh b (Oct 20, 2009)

i love ur grow and how u set up nice man =)


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 20, 2009)

wow that does look gooey! great job!



tahoe58 said:


> and yea it has been a while ... quite a while but like I said, I seem to have had more than a little trouble with these girls as they progressed (or didn't from my fumbling along). I decided that I would stop fukin with them and just keep it real simple and let them grow, if they might still do that. I had to harvest a bit of the DQ a while back because I thought what had grown might become unsmokable. So its been dried and jarred. I am really looking forward to those nugglets.
> 
> In the meantime the both of them have continued to grow, albeit rather slowly and somewhat stunted. But I'ma hoping that the quality makes up for the lack in quantity .... One thing is for sure, I'll be growing these both again ...
> 
> The PurpleGooey has started to ... turn purple ... yyeehhaaawwww!!! and rather frosty in it's own right.


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 20, 2009)

hey man thanks a lot .... yea I had also read that somewhere else but decided not to pay attetnion ... it sure was an issue for me ... good luck man! 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude its look looking in a jewellers window!! mentally noting not to push the nutes too far with the DQ.....


many thanks brother .... 


rasclot said:


> hey tahoe im lovin those pics they look nice n frosty great grow much respect to yakiss-ass


hahahaha ... too funny .... thanks man.


oscaroscar said:


> Those purples and pinks are absolutely beautiful Tahoe, we are not worthy we are not worthy lol


hahahaha .. pervert ... hahahaha! j/k ..... makes my whole fukin body vibrate ...lol! 


mr west said:


> They look so classy Tahoe man, makes my gyny tingle


thanks man ... appreciate the visit and the thoughts ... I still have beans left ... this is the only seed from the pac that I have used so far. The REALLY cool thing is how she's swelling in the last few days ... I am really glad to have just said fuk it and given her the time to grow, and quit fukin with them .... they look like they're liking be left alone. lol! 


theloadeddragon said:


> you have certainly impressed me....... I want Purple Goo now!!!! really really bad! I would keep her forever!
> 
> is there any seed stock left from where you got them.... I would gladly order some


thaqnks bossman ... great to see ya in the room .... blsmoke:


bossman88188 said:


> MMMMMM
> Amazing bro.


the flowering cam at about 7-8weeks for me ... from seed to first flowers - I think that was what you were asking, sorry if not, please feel free to ask again. 


MediMaryUser said:


> tahoe58 said:
> 
> 
> > and yea it has been a while ... quite a while but like I said, I seem to have had more than a little trouble with these girls as they progressed (or didn't from my fumbling along). I decided that I would stop fukin with them and just keep it real simple and let them grow, if they might still do that. I had to harvest a bit of the DQ a while back because I thought what had grown might become unsmokable. So its been dried and jarred. I am really looking forward to those nugglets.
> ...


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 20, 2009)

Are you going to try any other purples or are you still up in the air for your next grow?


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Oct 22, 2009)

man that purple gooey looks fantastic.

Are seeds available somewhere or should I just pick up some Querkle?


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 22, 2009)

hey 5 & wikedchowda .... thanks for dropping in ... I have this girl and the rest of the seeds from that 10pkg. I also have the Vortex, Chernobyl, DQ, AgentOrange. The purplegooey was my bonus pkg, something that is graciously appreciated, the quality of the genetics is obvious. 

I don't think I will do another grow until next spring. I have more than enough stash, particularly with the coming harvest of the DQ and purplegooey - that is stunningly potent. That stuff is like chunks of hash when dried and cured .... At least the test buds are. I am now more than a little excited with the plants finishing up and getting fatter and fatter. I'll post some pics again probably Sunday.



It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Are you going to try any other purples or are you still up in the air for your next grow?





w1ckedchowda said:


> man that purple gooey looks fantastic.
> 
> Are seeds available somewhere or should I just pick up some Querkle?


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 23, 2009)

Looking forward to the new pics Tahoe


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 23, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Damn! nice friggin' pics!


 Hell yeah 

those pics look sticky icky sick! 

Nice colors too


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 23, 2009)

sometimes I just leave mine alone too much! lol.... but I know exactly what you mean


----------



## skunkman98536 (Oct 23, 2009)

mmmmmhmm T shit is lookin tasty buddy!


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 24, 2009)

Damn, those keep looking better every time I check in. Frosted flakes, man!


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Oct 24, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey 5 & wikedchowda .... thanks for dropping in ... I have this girl and the rest of the seeds from that 10pkg. I also have the Vortex, Chernobyl, DQ, AgentOrange. The purplegooey was my bonus pkg, something that is graciously appreciated, the quality of the genetics is obvious.
> 
> I don't think I will do another grow until next spring. I have more than enough stash, particularly with the coming harvest of the DQ and purplegooey - that is stunningly potent. That stuff is like chunks of hash when dried and cured .... At least the test buds are. I am now more than a little excited with the plants finishing up and getting fatter and fatter. I'll post some pics again probably Sunday.


noiiicee let me know how the Vortex/DQ/Chernobyl comes out, I'm planning on grabbing one of those three soon and I'm on the fence with all of em.

I've heard vortex is simply amazing, DQ would be a fantastic tasting bud with crazy potency, but the Chernobyl... man have I heard stories of the potency.

I've also NEVER smoked trainwreck either, so trying the Chernobyl would be beneficial.


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 25, 2009)

here we go. I've completely lost track of time, but then does it really matter. It's done when its done. This is a tiny popcorn bud from a side branch. I like the colour transformation, and I do believe the potnency will be right up there. I'll try and grab some pics of the DQ as well. I just keepawatching .... and lettin 'em grow ...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 25, 2009)

the sheraton, huh  LOL

awesome gooeyness Tahoe Yeeehaww!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 25, 2009)

precisely what I want to be growing...... subcool eh..... how do i butter him up??? lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 25, 2009)

DrG and TLD ... many thanks for dropping in to visit. The Sheraton was a nice break away from the kids and with some good friends ... and good wine ... and I dare do say myself ... we had some mighty fine weed to smoke hahahaha!


----------



## howak47 (Oct 25, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> here we go. I've completely lost track of time, but then does it really matter. It's done when its done. This is a tiny popcorn bud from a side branch. I like the colour transformation, and I do believe the potnency will be right up there. I'll try and grab some pics of the DQ as well. I just keepawatching .... and lettin 'em grow ...


lookin tasty man good job!!!! sheraton is a nice ass hotel i stayed in one in ATLANTA GA a couple of years ago and it was the shit!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 25, 2009)

yea no sh*t huh .... big plush fancy bath robes and towels, japanese sushi, specialty coffee, big flat screen ... we had a blast.


----------



## cph (Oct 25, 2009)

That looks good enough to eat!!

Sounds like a relaxing weekend! Bring on the DQ pics.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 26, 2009)

wow thats a pretty ass bud! i bet u did have fun wit all your frosted treats!


----------



## Mammath (Oct 26, 2009)

Great pic T.
As much as love the great outdoors it's nice to be pampered every now and again hey?
A luxury splurge, and some fine ass weed to smoke along the way, man, I jump on those waves all the time dude


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2009)

hmmmm purple gooey goodness! looks good enough to eat T! 

good work on the R&R man everyone needs a lil pampering now n again! 

bring it with the DQ pics im dying to see them! mine are just showing hairs n one with nadgers 

shine on T


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 26, 2009)

eat smell smoke stare at, adore .... this stuff has a beautiful aroma and the colour thing of course ...this is my first purple .... I'll get some DQ pics today I do believe and will post as well.


cph said:


> That looks good enough to eat!!
> 
> Sounds like a relaxing weekend! Bring on the DQ pics.


yupper ... fun with frosty .... pretty much says it! 'cept the frosty outside stayed outside - I'ma gittin tired of winter ... must be getting old.


warisnottheanswer said:


> wow thats a pretty ass bud! i bet u did have fun wit all your frosted treats!


thanks man ... appreciate your visit and thoughts. I spent many many a day week month living in the bush being a wildlife biologist and all, but yup, the odd pampering from a seven star hotel never killed anyone ... but my romp around aussie was down in hostels and it was a blast. I did sneak in a decent hotel stay in Townsville before heading out to Magnetic island ....


Mammath said:


> Great pic T.
> As much as love the great outdoors it's nice to be pampered every now and again hey?
> A luxury splurge, and some fine ass weed to smoke along the way, man, I jump on those waves all the time dude


hey man many thanks for popping in .... shining on .... I'll get the DQer's up a lil'later .... excellent for u with your one DQgirl .... tough when only one though huh! good luck!!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> hmmmm purple gooey goodness! looks good enough to eat T!
> 
> good work on the R&R man everyone needs a lil pampering now n again!
> 
> ...


hey man .. thanks ... I believe this purple will shine on .... the larger terminal buds are really really pretty .... and the scent is full and rish ... I'ma looking forward to this stuff ...


mr west said:


>


Most appreciate all the traffic and comments and visits. It really makes this whole hobby a little more special with the community that has developed. 

And if I'm gonna be high and ramble on 'n ramblin on I can do ....hahahaha, whowzbout this? I just had a thought this morning during my second phase W'n'B that with my new found variety (all of three ... hahahaha) what used to be my staple, my dear old top44, and a very reliable and fun stone she has been, but lately been taking second fiddle to my new found thermonuclear buddies. Well, I pulled a curing bud from my top44 mainstay, and I gotta say .... I like my weed. Don't mean to be arrogant or nuthin, just way way freakin happy with my own smoke ...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 26, 2009)

any way you could describe that aroma of the purple gooey?


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 26, 2009)

well let me here see .... very fresh, clean, crisp, not sharp, but distinctive, floral, a thin slice of tang, and a thin layering of I dunno, its not musty or skunky at all .... I need to maybe go stick my head in the cab for a bit ... sorry I can't be more better specific ...


theloadeddragon said:


> any way you could describe that aroma of the purple gooey?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2009)

and I gotta say .... I like my weed. Don't mean to be arrogant or nuthin, just way way freakin happy with my own smoke ... [/QUOTE]

Thats the name of the game T YOUR happy with YOUR homegrown! top work! 

shine on!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 26, 2009)

hey tahoe nice efforts mate....nice buds too rep+


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 26, 2009)

the end result and how ya like it ... thats all the really ends up mattering ... thanks man! 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> and I gotta say .... I like my weed. Don't mean to be arrogant or nuthin, just way way freakin happy with my own smoke ...
> 
> Thats the name of the game T YOUR happy with YOUR homegrown! top work!
> 
> shine on!


hey there ... thanks, most appreciated for the rep and your thoughts!!  Walking on!!~~~~~~~


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> hey tahoe nice efforts mate....nice buds too rep+


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2009)

thanks for sharing hahaha like an AA meeting lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 26, 2009)

aha ok.... so we need to smell it together than


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 26, 2009)

I'll try and make sure to sticky head in later ... see if I can come up with anything further ... 


theloadeddragon said:


> aha ok.... so we need to smell it together than


----------



## McFunk (Oct 26, 2009)

*Hey, Tahoe58!
Man, great journal! Very well documented and explained. 
Thanks for putting this together. 

...don't know if I sensed it or read it in your journal but
... you a Harley guy?

...now I'm gonna' go back and read some more! 

Thanks again for takin' the time to do this.

McFunk*


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 26, 2009)

Yummy.....


----------



## XcannablissX (Oct 27, 2009)

This is an excellent post. I haven't read the entire post yet but I'm working on it. Thank you for the extraordinary time and effort you have put into this. I feel indebted to you.


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 27, 2009)

hey there and many thanks for the visit and the kind and thoughtful comments. I'm probably more of a Hayabusa kinda guy, but a Harley would work for me too ... I used to ride motocross (500 Husqvarna), but I suppose I'm settling down as I get a little older. Air/Land/Sea - if its fast, I wanna a part of it! Thanks again for your visit.


McFunk said:


> *Hey, Tahoe58!
> Man, great journal! Very well documented and explained.
> Thanks for putting this together.
> 
> ...


thanks man ... can't wait to torch it ... thanks for dropping in.


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Yummy.....


Hey man ... thanks for coming on by. Glad it works for ya. I have a lot of fun doing it .... I take PayPal donations ... hahahaha! 


XcannablissX said:


> This is an excellent post. I haven't read the entire post yet but I'm working on it. Thank you for the extraordinary time and effort you have put into this. I feel indebted to you.


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 28, 2009)

I had a chance to WakeNBake this AM to the wonderful minipopcorn PurpleGooey buddage. Perfect moisture and texture. Slightly crumbly but very tacky. The colour is VERY evident. The aroma remains strong fresh, and full, slightly floral, sweet. The inhale is deep and full bodied, no real noticeable expansion, the exhale has a hint of spice and very smooth. The stone rushes up through and across your face, almost feeling like the energy is flowing through the top of your head. Pretty frunkin wonderful, I'll sit back and enjoy this ... potent and pleasant. Floating on!!!!!~!!!!~~~~~


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 28, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I had a chance to WakeNBake this AM to the wonderful minipopcorn PurpleGooey buddage. Perfect moisture and texture. Slightly crumbly but very tacky. The colour is VERY evident. The aroma remains strong fresh, and full, slightly floral, sweet. The inhale is deep and full bodied, no real noticeable expansion, the exhale has a hint of spice and very smooth. The stone rushes up through and across your face, almost feeling like the energy is flowing through the top of your head. Pretty frunkin wonderful, I'll sit back and enjoy this ... potent and pleasant. Floating on!!!!!~!!!!~~~~~


Nice description man....sounds totally divine....I feel high just reading about it! LOL
Enjoy!!!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 28, 2009)

Sounds like a lovely way to spend your morning.
Nice wordsmithery BTW


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 28, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I had a chance to WakeNBake this AM to the wonderful minipopcorn PurpleGooey buddage. Perfect moisture and texture. Slightly crumbly but very tacky. The colour is VERY evident. The aroma remains strong fresh, and full, slightly floral, sweet. The inhale is deep and full bodied, no real noticeable expansion, the exhale has a hint of spice and very smooth. The stone rushes up through and across your face, almost feeling like the energy is flowing through the top of your head. Pretty frunkin wonderful, I'll sit back and enjoy this ... potent and pleasant. Floating on!!!!!~!!!!~~~~~


 YeeeeeHaawww!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 28, 2009)

yyyeeeehhhaaawwww is so totally right. Particularly as it still has some time to more fully mature ... the DQ and PG will make wonderful variety choices for my smoking pleasure ... thanks for the visits and the positive energy everyone!! Walkin on!!~~~~~ 


SnowWhite said:


> Nice description man....sounds totally divine....I feel high just reading about it! LOL
> Enjoy!!!!





oscaroscar said:


> Sounds like a lovely way to spend your morning.
> Nice wordsmithery BTW





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> YeeeeeHaawww!!


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 28, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> yyyeeeehhhaaawwww is so totally right. Particularly as it still has some time to more fully mature ... the DQ and PG will make wonderful variety choices for my smoking pleasure ... thanks for the visits and the positive energy everyone!! Walkin on!!~~~~~


 
That looks like some extraordinary smoke T 

Contracts!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 28, 2009)

so how bout that Dairy Queen Dankness?


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2009)

yeah, aint heard bout the dq in a while. Whats the story on her?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 29, 2009)

Mine has the leaf structure and the purple stems but doesn't have the funk. I'm in my 5th week with it. Looks good but not as frosty as yours.....


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Oct 29, 2009)

I concur that I would like to hear about this DQ Dankness.

I also wish I could visit this webpage while at work on the PC all day.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2009)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay over due pics of the dq Tahoe..

you know waht they say round these parts pics or...... it didnt happen.


----------



## Trazzer (Oct 30, 2009)

hey there tahoe, seein as ho i am a lazy stoner, Theres no way Im gonna read 171 pages of posts, soo...

Just wanted to know if you were using supplemental UV-b Light?

If so how was the results?

I have read alot in regards to this but have never actually seen someone implement it to see if it really works..


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 30, 2009)

Pics pics pics pics!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2009)

im about to call it.........


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 30, 2009)

we want DQ, we want DQ......


----------



## nickbbad (Oct 30, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I had a chance to WakeNBake this AM to the wonderful minipopcorn PurpleGooey buddage. Perfect moisture and texture. Slightly crumbly but very tacky. The colour is VERY evident. The aroma remains strong fresh, and full, slightly floral, sweet. The inhale is deep and full bodied, no real noticeable expansion, the exhale has a hint of spice and very smooth. The stone rushes up through and across your face, almost feeling like the energy is flowing through the top of your head. Pretty frunkin wonderful, I'll sit back and enjoy this ... potent and pleasant. Floating on!!!!!~!!!!~~~~~


I bought an oz of Afgooey a few years back and it is one of the top 5 best buds I have ever had. It was 1, 20 gram bud and a few smaller buds. The 20 gram bud was so sticky that you could literally pick it up by pressing your finger on it  You could tell it was cured and was almost blonde in color and had a slight spiciness and a very cerebral high.


----------



## rasclot (Oct 30, 2009)

i wanna see the pls


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 30, 2009)

self employed...... I can check RIU all day at work


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2009)

Tahoe, ya killing us buddy!! Popular demand wants Pics!!! Bust out the DQ baby!!!LOL


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 30, 2009)

uhhhhh, yeah, what he said.....


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 31, 2009)

Come on T your fans are waiting


----------



## mr west (Oct 31, 2009)

Maybe tahoes cut the dq and theres nothing more to tell on her???


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 31, 2009)

thanks man .... much appreciated!! that it is, that it is ... makes for some pretty fukin dreamy times ... like pretty much most days now ... get up make some money and dream ... 


Green Cross said:


> That looks like some extraordinary smoke T
> 
> Contracts!


they be coming .... too many peeps around ...


theloadeddragon said:


> so how bout that Dairy Queen Dankness?


they be coming .... too many peeps around ....


mr west said:


> yeah, aint heard bout the dq in a while. Whats the story on her?


thanks man ... my leaves are all going really dark too ... and frosty ... I can't wait to show them .... let alone wait for her to be completely done ... the early stuff I too was WAY WAY too early .... but STILL KIllER!!


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Mine has the leaf structure and the purple stems but doesn't have the funk. I'm in my 5th week with it. Looks good but not as frosty as yours.....


they be coming .... too many peeps around ....


w1ckedchowda said:


> I concur that I would like to hear about this DQ Dankness.
> 
> I also wish I could visit this webpage while at work on the PC all day.


they be coming .... too many peeps around ....


Don Gin and Ton said:


> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay over due pics of the dq Tahoe..
> 
> you know waht they say round these parts pics or...... it didnt happen.


yes 2 x 160W SolarGlo reptile lamps. I think it has made a difference. The extent and dregree of improvement? who knows, but I do know I get fully wasted. Walk on!!!~~~~~~


Trazzer said:


> hey there tahoe, seein as ho i am a lazy stoner, Theres no way Im gonna read 171 pages of posts, soo...
> 
> Just wanted to know if you were using supplemental UV-b Light?
> 
> ...


they be coming .... too many peeps around ....


oscaroscar said:


> Pics pics pics pics!!!


they be coming .... too many peeps around ....


Don Gin and Ton said:


> im about to call it.........


they be coming .... too many peeps around ....


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> we want DQ, we want DQ......


The PG is looking really special. the DQ premature bud is like breaking off a chunk of hash its so packed with crystals and resin ... I cannot imagine what the finished buds are going to be like.


nickbbad said:


> I bought an oz of Afgooey a few years back and it is one of the top 5 best buds I have ever had. It was 1, 20 gram bud and a few smaller buds. The 20 gram bud was so sticky that you could literally pick it up by pressing your finger on it  You could tell it was cured and was almost blonde in color and had a slight spiciness and a very cerebral high.


they be coming .... too many peeps around ....


rasclot said:


> i wanna see the pls


they be coming .... too many peeps around ....


theloadeddragon said:


> self employed...... I can check RIU all day at work


they be coming .... too many peeps around ....


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Tahoe, ya killing us buddy!! Popular demand wants Pics!!! Bust out the DQ baby!!!LOL


they be coming .... too many peeps around ....


KiloBit said:


> uhhhhh, yeah, what he said.....


they be coming .... too many peeps around ....


oscaroscar said:


> Come on T your fans are waiting


they be coming .... too many peeps around ....


mr west said:


> Maybe tahoes cut the dq and theres nothing more to tell on her???


I'm really soorrrry folks. Really. I have been wanting to take some and put them up but my world has been a little hectic and overflowing ..... I expect that tomorrow night (I know I said that last week). I gues the upsdie to all this is that they are really really really gonna be wroth the wait cuz .... I am stunned and their continued maturation. I am thinking these are just gonna keep going and going and going ..... I promise I will do it tomorrow.. probably in the evening (MST).

Walkin on into A Halloween Night with Marianas Trench and my daughter and her friends. I'm so happy to still be included in their lives .... This should be a BLAST>!!!~~~~~~~~~~

[youtube]GPAiM4Nzdj8[/youtube]


----------



## cph (Oct 31, 2009)

Have fun tonight! Can't wait to see the DQ!!


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 31, 2009)

Kb likes very much....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 31, 2009)

Damn peeps!!!LOL


----------



## mr west (Oct 31, 2009)

Glad to hear the dairy queen is still growing and swelling and twinkeling, cant wait to see her after such a time


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 1, 2009)

The Halloween Fest was a rockin good night. Four Acts. For Twenty Bucks. How can ya beat that!?!!~~ Amnd Although Marianas Trench was the "draw" (they were WAY over tired, and the stage was too small for them ... so really they sorta sukd balls .... ) BUT, TheNewCities and MissionDistrict Acts made up for it all. A fun time had by All!

But .... But .... But the Really important stuff is we have some updated pics - they are both looking a little tattered for their poor teen years but still packing on some weight - and the potency should be, well, how shall I say, sufficient - satisfactory-adequate?

Purple Gooey



















DairyQueen


----------



## Mammath (Nov 1, 2009)

Gooey, gorgeous, and extremely nasty looking. 
I think they'll both have you on your ass but that DQ looks f*cking deadly!
Nice work T.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 1, 2009)

thanks man ... most appreciated. I do believe my smoking needs shall be met for the foreseeable future ... hahahaha .... like fukin yea huh! ?? !!~~~~~~~


Mammath said:


> Gooey, gorgeous, and extremely nasty looking.
> I think they'll both have you on your ass but that DQ looks f*cking deadly!
> Nice work T.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 2, 2009)

yaaay pretty purple buds lol. just noticed the sig. keep up the good work they look nice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2009)

woooooooooo lordy man at first i thought they were all the gooey i didnt expect the DQ to have a purple colour at all.

man trichs fallin over trichs! i5t was worth the wait T!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Nov 2, 2009)

Thats wot ive been waiting for, and now Im well impressed. Looking well classy both of em.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2009)

im super excited to see how mine turn out if they're half as good as that^^^ i'll be a happy man indeed


----------



## neoShogun911 (Nov 2, 2009)

...... and i thought the pics i took for TLD looked good :O nicely done my friend... nicely done


----------



## rasclot (Nov 2, 2009)

neoShogun911 said:


> ...... and i thought the pics i took for TLD looked good :O nicely done my friend... nicely done


 great job tahoe shes a beut




ras


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 2, 2009)

yea I'ma thrilled for this to be my first experience with the purps ... i have heard such incredibly divergent opinions. I'ma looking forward to seeing this through to the final smoke!!


Jester88 said:


> yaaay pretty purple buds lol. just noticed the sig. keep up the good work they look nice


yea .... me either. its really like a purple black almost. Trichs trichs everywhere .... sticky and pungent!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> woooooooooo lordy man at first i thought they were all the gooey i didnt expect the DQ to have a purple colour at all.
> 
> man trichs fallin over trichs! i5t was worth the wait T!!!!!


thanks man ... much appreciate the thoughts and support


mr west said:


> Thats wot ive been waiting for, and now Im well impressed. Looking well classy both of em.


me too man ... I can't wait to see some others as well.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> im super excited to see how mine turn out if they're half as good as that^^^ i'll be a happy man indeed


Whaddya mean, they are good ... TLD's pics are freakin great ... no worries mate ... its all good! and many many thanks for the visit and support ... !!


neoShogun911 said:


> ...... and i thought the pics i took for TLD looked good :O nicely done my friend... nicely done


hey man many thanks and appreciation for your visit and thoughts.


rasclot said:


> great job tahoe shes a beut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 2, 2009)

hehe..... you are a photographer no?

Excellent.... 

Get them down and your arse down here...... we need to go smoke by the beach around my birthday...... Yeah...... Im special ordering the DQ for it!


----------



## bossman88188 (Nov 2, 2009)

Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am a purple lover myself.
Those are amazing.


----------



## B l a c k W i d o w (Nov 2, 2009)

Superb Journal!!!


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 2, 2009)

hooooooooooly shit.

I have decided on my next TGA strain. 

 very, very, very nasty nuggets. good job.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 2, 2009)

hahahaha .... in time my man in time ..... I will remain on full patience with these sumbitches .... I believe they still have time left. the leaking odour is starting to make me suspicious, and that's probably not a good thing considering I live in the middle of it? ..... and yea I suppose a little of a photographer ... but certainly not of any "status" in that regard (except maybe in my own mind LOL!)


theloadeddragon said:


> hehe..... you are a photographer no?
> 
> Excellent....
> 
> Get them down and your arse down here...... we need to go smoke by the beach around my birthday...... Yeah...... Im special ordering the DQ for it!


thanks boss ... most appreciated!!


bossman88188 said:


> Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I am a purple lover myself.
> Those are amazing.


thanks for the visit and the thoughts man ...Walking on!!~~~~~


B l a c k W i d o w said:


> Superb Journal!!!


I would pass my vote along to you for that .... I am converted, and have a bunch of seeds still to choose from .... good luck with your efforts!! 


w1ckedchowda said:


> hooooooooooly shit.
> 
> I have decided on my next TGA strain.
> 
> very, very, very nasty nuggets. good job.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 2, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


>


Do I see seeds in there? Looks great T. I wish my DQ was ready.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 2, 2009)

she's bin doin some crazy swelling of late, and you had been going to take another look and see. I'ma thinking not but as it goes, anything can happen. I'ma goonnaa keep a close eye ..... here's my look from tonight. 







It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Do I see seeds in there? Looks great T. I wish my DQ was ready.....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 2, 2009)

what is that?


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 2, 2009)

it would seem to me that this is continued swelling of the calyxes .... but when 5 asked and when I saw it again I guess it has some other possibilities, seeded? male hermie bananas? In this cropping it still looks like swelling calyxes to me ... but I guess I'll keep a close eye.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 2, 2009)

different top?

this...


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 2, 2009)

silly fukin me ... ok .... here are three croppings of slightly different photos of that top. There is "something" there and I'll keep an eye on it ... I also added another shot of a GooeyBreeder buddage. Walking on!!~~~~~ (****HappyBirthDay Mom .... she would have been 90 today!)QUOTE=theloadeddragon;3334454]different top?

this...[/QUOTE]


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 2, 2009)

fuckin yummy as hell..... mmmm.... hehehe I got more pics outa yah


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 2, 2009)

hahahaha ... yea .... that ya did ...that ya did ..... hahahaha! I'ma off to lalaland ...... 


theloadeddragon said:


> fuckin yummy as hell..... mmmm.... hehehe I got more pics outa yah


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 2, 2009)

Those pics are fuckin' crazy!!!! some serious trichome action going on there! YeeeHawww LOL


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 3, 2009)

words fail me, great work T!!
any chance of a group shot? to see the full picture lol


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 3, 2009)

fecking bad ass bro....Happy Birthday to your Mom's from me .....


----------



## ThePresident (Nov 3, 2009)

yeah thats pretty sweet looking.. GREAT JOB !!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 3, 2009)

hey there DrG .... so happy with this progress considering where they have been ... 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Those pics are fuckin' crazy!!!! some serious trichome action going on there! YeeeHawww LOL


not sure you really want to see it but I'll post one later tonight ... I think its all kinda ugly and not pretty form like but I guess in the end it doesn't matter - the potency doesn't come for true form .... 


oscaroscar said:


> words fail me, great work T!!
> any chance of a group shot? to see the full picture lol


many many thanks man ... my mom was so totally awesome.


KiloBit said:


> fecking bad ass bro....Happy Birthday to your Mom's from me .....


that Sir, apprreciate the visit and the thoughts. 


ThePresident said:


> yeah thats pretty sweet looking.. GREAT JOB !!!!


----------



## Mammath (Nov 3, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> silly fukin me ... ok .... here are three croppings of slightly different photos of that top. There is "something" there and I'll keep an eye on it









[/QUOTE]

It's weird looking but it could be a seed bract, swollen with child? lol
Hard to tell though because of the amount of trichomes everywhere.
Damn that looks good T!


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 3, 2009)

Trichs? yes. Colour? yes. Stank? OMFFG yes. Textbook form? Not Even Fukin Close. But hey, fully mature, properly dried and cured, I expect I'ma enjoy this.


----------



## Mammath (Nov 3, 2009)

Lovely bit of LST there mate.
Love that horizontal action.
Now that's a connoisseur's box 
Beautiful!


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 3, 2009)

hey there mam ... yea with both these girls my other plant took longer ti finish than expected, so these were veged longer than I wished, and before I knew it I was having to "adjust" their stature .... but its worked out pretty good, the GooeyBreeder has ton o'buds, and the DQ as well, though having killed the main top early because of problems, the balance of her is pumping it up! thanks for the visit and thoughts man!!


----------



## Mammath (Nov 3, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey there mam ... yea with both these girls my other plant took longer ti finish than expected, so these were veged longer than I wished, and before I knew it I was having to "adjust" their stature .... but its worked out pretty good, the GooeyBreeder has ton o'buds, and the DQ as well, though having killed the main top early because of problems, the balance of her is pumping it up! thanks for the visit and thoughts man!!


Yeah plants do really well grown horizontally like that.
It actually exposes a lot more of the plant to hard light.
It's also a great way to grow plants stealthy outdoors in a vegetable patch or similar.
In your case that was a great way to adapt them to your available space considering the longer veg time they got.
Nice work mate.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## DillWeed (Nov 3, 2009)

Those are seriously some of the most resinous plants I have seen in a very long time, my friend. +Rep for sure. Grade A top notch all the way!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 4, 2009)

this is a beauty!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

ooooooooooooooeeeeeey sticky icky iiiicky T man i want to stick my head in there n sniff those girls parts heheheh 

top draw t !


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 4, 2009)

EXTREMELY EXTREMELY RESINOUS!!!! That is gonna be some VERY potent bud, congratulations man.
How long have they been in 12/12 now?


----------



## grow space (Nov 4, 2009)

Winter is here...Thats some heavy frost-bite my friend...


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 4, 2009)

Looking good T. Did you over feed them a little? Some of the leaves look crispy as hell.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 4, 2009)

thanks man ... I'm pretty happy to say the least .... some great smoke for the long winter furshure!!!


DillWeed said:


> Those are seriously some of the most resinous plants I have seen in a very long time, my friend. +Rep for sure. Grade A top notch all the way!


I like that one too ... the picture cuz its got some "composition" to it with the aft and foreground and colour and of course the frostiness. Many thanks for your thoughts. 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> this is a beauty!!


yyeeehhaaawwwwww girls parts ...lol!! love it DGT ... lovin it!!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> ooooooooooooooeeeeeey sticky icky iiiicky T man i want to stick my head in there n sniff those girls parts heheheh
> 
> top draw t !


the GooeyBreeder/PurpleGooey is now like 10weeks unless I'm stoned ... yea I'm stoned so I have not idea ... but I think that's probably close. And the DQ is 2 1/2 wks behind that so like 8-81/2 but it really doesn't mean much cuz I have been fukin around with these good bad and indifferent. At this stage I'ma just going to let them finish ... 


oscaroscar said:


> EXTREMELY EXTREMELY RESINOUS!!!! That is gonna be some VERY potent bud, congratulations man.
> How long have they been in 12/12 now?


winter's coming but we''re still have a fabulous fall .... a good feeling to know the stash should be "adequate" for these winter months ... hahahaha!


grow space said:


> Winter is here...Thats some heavy frost-bite my friend...


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 4, 2009)

hey man thanks for dropping in and for your thoughts .... yea these girls have been through the wringer/washer a few times...over nute, under nute, too much heat ....etc etc .... over a month or more ago I just said fine, you get water and THAT's it. and I have just let them grow, uninterrupted ..... they were either going to make it or they weren't. I guess they're going to make it. I am seriously looking forward to the first blasts of this crop .... can you spell M-I-N-D-M-E-L-D-N-O-O-O-ZE-E ...... we'll just have tob wait and see, won't we? 


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Looking good T. Did you over feed them a little? Some of the leaves look crispy as hell.....


----------



## HIGHFLY (Nov 4, 2009)

lovin da purp new wave


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Nov 5, 2009)

wow i just got frost bite! great job!


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow Tahoe, I really don't know why I don't visit this journal every single day (sorry), even if it's just to look at your Avatar Fantastic photography!!!! And splendid work on the grow. Sub'd - only after 100+ pages or so....

DST


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 5, 2009)

may i ask how long you have the red uv light on for?


----------



## Boulderheads (Nov 5, 2009)

Looking amazing as always tahoe.. I really enjoy that you are not not soo much focused on the quantity of your results but the quality and taking the time to make sure you don't skimp out on anything the plants need. Your journal is always friendly and your pictures are crisp and plentiful. What more could anyone ask out of a grow journal....well except maybe a few samples, but your smoke reports are good enough for me. Cheers bro- glad to see your still raising some wonderful looking ladies.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 5, 2009)

Boulderheads said:


> Looking amazing as always tahoe.. I really enjoy that you are not not soo much focused on the quantity of your results but the quality and taking the time to make sure you don't skimp out on anything the plants need. Your journal is always friendly and your pictures are crisp and plentiful. What more could anyone ask out of a grow journal....well except maybe a few samples, but your smoke reports are good enough for me. Cheers bro- glad to see your still raising some wonderful looking ladies.


 Ditto, i couldn't have said it any better


----------



## cph (Nov 5, 2009)

Looking very frosty!! Do you think it's because of the strain or the conditions that helps with all the crystals? How much is the CO2? 



tahoe58 said:


> Trichs? yes. Colour? yes. Stank? OMFFG yes. Textbook form? Not Even Fukin Close. But hey, fully mature, properly dried and cured, I expect I'ma enjoy this.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 5, 2009)

hey man ... yea me too ... this is gonna be a nice stash to have ...stashed away ... hahahaha!


HIGHFLY said:


> lovin da purp new wave


make sure you take care of that .... hahahaha!


warisnottheanswer said:


> wow i just got frost bite! great job!


no worries DST great to have you come on through and share your thoughts. Most appreciated. It fun and I be loving all the support and guidance and advice. This community totally rocks!


DST said:


> Wow Tahoe, I really don't know why I don't visit this journal every single day (sorry), even if it's just to look at your Avatar Fantastic photography!!!! And splendid work on the grow. Sub'd - only after 100+ pages or so....
> 
> DST


I used the UVB lights for 6 of 12 hours (i.e., 3hours without - 6 hours with - 3 hours without) during the flowering period ....


Jester88 said:


> may i ask how long you have the red uv light on for?


so many thanks for your visit and your thoughts. The community all together is what makes it all so special. I would love to fire up another crop right away but I am gonna wait until the spring now I think. We'll see if I get itchy to have some girls to tend to or not ....lol!!


Boulderheads said:


> Looking amazing as always tahoe.. I really enjoy that you are not not soo much focused on the quantity of your results but the quality and taking the time to make sure you don't skimp out on anything the plants need. Your journal is always friendly and your pictures are crisp and plentiful. What more could anyone ask out of a grow journal....well except maybe a few samples, but your smoke reports are good enough for me. Cheers bro- glad to see your still raising some wonderful looking ladies.


many thanks oscar ... most appreciate your visit. Walking on!!~~~~~~~


oscaroscar said:


> Ditto, i couldn't have said it any better


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 5, 2009)

hey cph ... thanks for coming on by. I think the genetics are a significant contributor. I believe the CO2 enhances the overall vegetative growth and yield while the uvb enhances the potency and quality of the smoke. 

I'm gonna post some pics from tonight, I had a message from a more than a little knowledgeable guy on the Gooey, and he says she's done. So I'ma posting these last pics of her cuz I'ma going to cut her probably tomorrow, or maybe Sunday ... 


cph said:


> Looking very frosty!! Do you think it's because of the strain or the conditions that helps with all the crystals? How much is the CO2?


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 5, 2009)

awesome pics as always buddy,, you set the bar dude!! beautiful pictures are a standard in this journal. ~Walk and Rock On!





I just had to bump this pic so fuckin, yummy looking!!


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 5, 2009)

hehe i know what ya mean lol. 

umm ya didnt answer how long did ya run the red uv light for each day?


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 6, 2009)

Dam man lookes great i missed the grow but will be looking out for the next one keep up the good work!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2009)

Theres gonna be smiles all roun din the Tahoe residence!!! Sooo nice m8ty!!

DST


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 6, 2009)

another happy camper at RIU....it doesn't get better than this, eh?...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


>


daaaaamn Tahoe, fine work fella! great snaps


----------



## mr west (Nov 6, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


>


Unfuckingbelivable. Im gonna plant all my dq's as soon as ive emptied my veg room lol. Does anyone want a couple of girls who are ready for flower? They in 11ltr pots in coco both have preflowered and are genuine females of the jack the ripper strain, free to a good home loljk


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 6, 2009)

pitty u guys cant just do indoor/outdoor.


----------



## mr west (Nov 6, 2009)

pitty i aint got a bigger flat lol. Might have to get the mrs prega and geta council house lmao.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 6, 2009)

hey there DrG ... many thanks for your kind and supportive words as always ... And many thanks for the bump!! hahahaha!! Walking and Rocking and Tokin On!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> awesome pics as always buddy,, you set the bar dude!! beautiful pictures are a standard in this journal. ~Walk and Rock On!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey there, I thought I answered the question about the uv lights - if not then I an not sure what you are asking. Because I do not have any "red" uv lights? the uvb lights I have are the 2 x 160W SolarGlo that I ran for 10hours per day in the first weeks and then cut back to 8 and then 6? My apologies if this is not the answer you are looking for. Can you then possibly provide me some additional details of what your question is? thanks!


Jester88 said:


> hehe i know what ya mean lol.
> 
> umm ya didnt answer how long did ya run the red uv light for each day?


yea and its all there will waltz through and read piece, which I actually do cuz it brings back different memories of what might have been going on at the time. I'll be doing another, but not for a few months. I'ma hoping my next one will start indoors, and move outdoors. But that a mere plan at the moment.


Hulk Nugs said:


> Dam man lookes great i missed the grow but will be looking out for the next one keep up the good work!!!!!!


hi-ho ... hi-ho, hiho-hiho hiho and off to the garden I go .... hahahaha!


KiloBit said:


> another happy camper at RIU....it doesn't get better than this, eh?...


permasmiles ...hahahaha!


DST said:


> Theres gonna be smiles all roun din the Tahoe residence!!! Sooo nice m8ty!!
> 
> DST


thanks man ...


Don Gin and Ton said:


> daaaaamn Tahoe, fine work fella! great snaps


hahahaha .... westy .... giving away perfectly good and viable plants? Did I hear you say you were a little impetuous? hahahaha! j/k. I fully support ANYTHING that makes the DQ more prevelant in our modern society .... leave the pleebs the JTR .... hahahaha! Pho Da GanJa Royalty though, we be a different class of folk .... cheese, cheese more cheese sprinkled with C99 sir please hahahaha! j/k. LOL!


mr west said:


> Unfuckingbelivable. Im gonna plant all my dq's as soon as ive emptied my veg room lol. Does anyone want a couple of girls who are ready for flower? They in 11ltr pots in coco both have preflowered and are genuine females of the jack the ripper strain, free to a good home loljk


that be the plan ... either that or I'ma moving to BAJA SUD ... lots of yearround there .... 


Jester88 said:


> pitty u guys cant just do indoor/outdoor.


a house and a baby in the same deal ... now THAT rocks!! boffing on westy boffin on!!~~~~~~~~


mr west said:


> pitty i aint got a bigger flat lol. Might have to get the mrs prega and geta council house lmao.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 6, 2009)

That is gonna be some super high quality smoke T!! You should be very proud. Its a shame to chop those beautys, i for one am gonna miss the updates and new pics. That DQ looks almost black, amazing


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 6, 2009)

hey man .... coming from this crew of exspurts ..... that really means a lot. I luv this community. I recognize that unfortunately I have had to be away more than here is the last weeks/months .... The unwavering support and guidance offered is second to none nowhere nohow ..... and u'all grow some pretty fukin amazing stuff too ... its scattered throughout the RIU library .... so much talent, such great smoke, a shame that ANYONE should EVER have to Schmoke da Schwag EVER again ... the energy and tools are within you. Grab yourself and your partner and all your friends, and let's make a fukin LOUD OUT LOUD statement - legalize my medicine NOW - Grow on my friend, Grow on!!~~~~~~~


oscaroscar said:


> That is gonna be some super high quality smoke T!! You should be very proud. Its a shame to chop those beautys, i for one am gonna miss the updates and new pics. That DQ looks almost black, amazing


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 6, 2009)

hehe fuck sorry its hard for me to get used to you replying on the top lol. 

oh i was just gonna say that will be some nice smoke and some of that leaf damage coulda came from the uv lights if you ran them to long if they were too strong.. wel in theory anyhoo. possibly bad for your health too lol. 

nigger trichomes though apparently. well the red light idea seems to be true via using hps during flower anyhoo lol.

sorry about that lol. 
umm guess im walking on lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 6, 2009)

mr west said:


> pitty i aint got a bigger flat lol. Might have to get the mrs prega and geta council house lmao.


now theres an idea


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 6, 2009)

hahahaha ... no worries man, its all good. Really though, thats too funny cuz sometimes I sit there and think about whether it should be on top or below. Guess that's just the diffferent ways our brains function ..... everything we do, every thought, every action, is filtered by our own grown ontop of bias and opinions, shit we saw, shit we heard about. We can all Walk Taller, and Walk Longer and Walk Better if we all spend more time looking at the world through a clear lens albeit enhanced with da ganja. Walking on ..... !!!~~~~~~~


Jester88 said:


> hehe fuck sorry its hard for me to get used to you replying on the top lol.
> 
> oh i was just gonna say that will be some nice smoke and some of that leaf damage coulda came from the uv lights if you ran them to long if they were too strong.. wel in theory anyhoo. possibly bad for your health too lol.
> 
> ...





Jester88 said:


> now theres an idea


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 6, 2009)

hehe ma missus just read my last post and i meant to say bigger trichomes ppl. look at the keyboard there right next to each other lol. sorry about that lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 6, 2009)

that's ur story and ur sticking to it huh? !!~~~~~ too funny .... What a fukin wonfderful Friday AM this is .... too fukin perfect! 


Jester88 said:


> hehe ma missus just read my last post and i meant to say bigger trichomes ppl. look at the keyboard there right next to each other lol. sorry about that lol


----------



## bossman88188 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hell ya Tahoe.
Those nug's are fit for a king.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 6, 2009)

does the gold and silver bullion come with it, and the dancing girls, and the tables loaded with food .... oh ... that's all just fantasy? shucks! ok ... I be happy with the smoke ... hahahahaha!


----------



## Green Cross (Nov 6, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey cph ... thanks for coming on by. I think the genetics are a significant contributor. I believe the CO2 enhances the overall vegetative growth and yield while the uvb enhances the potency and quality of the smoke.
> 
> I'm gonna post some pics from tonight, I had a message from a more than a little knowledgeable guy on the Gooey, and he says she's done. So I'ma posting these last pics of her cuz I'ma going to cut her probably tomorrow, or maybe Sunday ...


SWEET! 

I've been busy and missing the show here. 

I'd say they look about ready to chop but another week or 2 won't do any harm. 

Trichs turning yet? Is the top cola more ripe than the rest? My thought is to harvest the top now, and them let the lower buds ripen more, but without a microscope it's just a thought.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 6, 2009)

thanks GC ... most appreciate your thoughts and visit. I will be checking the trichs and making some determinations here in a short bit .... thanks very much for your advice. Walking on!!~~~~~~~~


Green Cross said:


> SWEET!
> 
> I've been busy and missing the show here.
> 
> ...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 6, 2009)

definitely on my to do list!


----------



## DillWeed (Nov 6, 2009)

Send me a clone! LOL!


----------



## Magnetar (Nov 6, 2009)

You have inspired me to start a journal, Tahoe. 
Took forever to read all the posts in this thread.

Hard for me to look at those tasty looking nugs whilst I don't have any 
I am on 5 weeks of veg, turning over tomorrow to flower cycle.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 6, 2009)

hey tahoe, as much as I love your current avatar, I'm curious what ya got up your sleeve for the winter season, some snow bunnies maybe?  take a look in that babe factory of yours and bring out miss December my man!  LOL


----------



## Green Cross (Nov 7, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey tahoe, as much as I love your current avatar, I'm curious what ya got up your sleeve for the winter season, some snow bunnies maybe?  take a look in that babe factory of yours and bring out miss December my man!  LOL



Were you thinking something like this? 






feel free to re-size her if you like, tahoe


----------



## HIGHFLY (Nov 7, 2009)

Ooooh bihh il resize her on my lap haha- oh yah and that dank iz lookin ready 2 harvest anyday now. Luvin dat purp maan


----------



## skunkman98536 (Nov 8, 2009)

nice T looking fukin tasty my friend!


----------



## bossman88188 (Nov 8, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> does the gold and silver bullion come with it, and the dancing girls, and the tables loaded with food .... oh ... that's all just fantasy? shucks! ok ... I be happy with the smoke ... hahahahaha!


 
I'd settle for the Nugg's and a harim of concubine's.LMAO


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'll answer the questions/comments after posting these pics, thanks for the visits and such. I luv this community.  I had a good and full weekend, and just took a look again. I just can't bring myself to chop them quite yet. They still seem to have a lil'extra time left, OR am I pushing this too much and gonna regret it? Always a question huh? Twenty opinions and then twenty more saying another thing. I just look at them and they keep progressing? or is that just another one of them hope strategies, wishful thinking like?

I really didn't think they could get much prettier .... but Damn ... they are really really making me proud!


----------



## cph (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm no expert, but I think they could go a little longer.
What do the trich's say to ya?
Beautiful pics!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 8, 2009)

many thanks for your continued support .... much appreciated. 


theloadeddragon said:


> definitely on my to do list!


hahahaha .... that would be the ticket!


DillWeed said:


> Send me a clone! LOL!


thank you and your welcome .... the time and effort is always worth the community that develops. The grow is always a try of patience and focus .... less is generally more and better. If that made sense tell me what it means .... lol!!


Magnetar said:


> You have inspired me to start a journal, Tahoe.
> Took forever to read all the posts in this thread.
> 
> Hard for me to look at those tasty looking nugs whilst I don't have any
> I am on 5 weeks of veg, turning over tomorrow to flower cycle.


that be a time that be ... ah well, coming . But many thanks for the encouragement and submissions to the the suggestion box. No immediate plans have been finalized. We will keep you'all posted. 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey tahoe, as much as I love your current avatar, I'm curious what ya got up your sleeve for the winter season, some snow bunnies maybe?  take a look in that babe factory of yours and bring out miss December my man!  LOL


pretty very pretty, very pretty indeed!


Green Cross said:


> Were you thinking something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha ... too funny man!! that purp is gonna be a fun fun time!


HIGHFLY said:


> Ooooh bihh il resize her on my lap haha- oh yah and that dank iz lookin ready 2 harvest anyday now. Luvin dat purp maan


thnks man ... appreciate the visit and thoughts!!


skunkman98536 said:


> nice T looking fukin tasty my friend!


package deal? special for u today? please enquire within .... lol!


bossman88188 said:


> I'd settle for the Nugg's and a harim of concubine's.LMAO


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'ma being lazy and ain't done that yet ... and I really should, like it takes a few minutes. Maybe I'll go do that right now ... hahahaha! brb.


cph said:


> I'm no expert, but I think they could go a little longer.
> What do the trich's say to ya?
> Beautiful pics!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 8, 2009)

ok so I went and check the trichs and the PurpGooey is mostly cloudy with a couple amber ... and the DQ is still mostly clear with a couple cloudy .... so the purp might come down in a day or few and the DQ can go still a little more? So that's the thoughts as of this moment, but wait, it could change. hahahaha! Walking On!!~~~~~~~


tahoe58 said:


> I'ma being lazy and ain't done that yet ... and I really should, like it takes a few minutes. Maybe I'll go do that right now ... hahahaha! brb.


----------



## cph (Nov 8, 2009)

Remember,,,, You're being "efficient"..



tahoe58 said:


> I'ma being lazy and ain't done that yet ... and I really should, like it takes a few minutes. Maybe I'll go do that right now ... hahahaha! brb.


With the gooey it sounds like it depends on how imobile you want to be,,, How much would you like to move after a bong load???

And the DQ, I'd say check agian in a week. But then agian I've probably smoked to much today to be taken seriously..



tahoe58 said:


> ok so I went and check the trichs and the PurpGooey is mostly cloudy with a couple amber ... and the DQ is still mostly clear with a couple cloudy .... so the purp might come down in a day or few and the DQ can go still a little more? So that's the thoughts as of this moment, but wait, it could change. hahahaha! Walking On!!~~~~~~~


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 8, 2009)

so its been a good day for you, excellent, good to hear. I'll keep checking .... I expect I will chop ElPurpGooey in the next days and wait a bit more for the DQ ..... thanks for your time man! always appreciate the thoughts and ponderings! !!~~~~~~~~


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 8, 2009)

just the way it grows and stretches and has balls of buds reminds me of the old skunk . not a lot but somewhat.

cant wait to hear the smoke report lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 8, 2009)

hey man ...thanks for the visit, and the thoughts. The following is from the breeder: "The PE X 84% is Purple Empress X the 84% cubing stage of NCG or Gooey( used the old SSSC Skunk #1 as the cubing strain due to many of the same strains used to produce them). " I am seriously looking forward to this smoke. The premature early popcorn bud I test a couple of weeks back literally melted my face ... lol! 


Jester88 said:


> just the way it grows and stretches and has balls of buds reminds me of the old skunk . not a lot but somewhat.
> 
> cant wait to hear the smoke report lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 8, 2009)

hehe 

now your just teasing


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 8, 2009)

guilty


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 8, 2009)

Melted your face huh awesome! Yeehaww!


----------



## DillWeed (Nov 9, 2009)

The trichs look as if they are literally jumping off of the plant! Madness I say!


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 9, 2009)

That resin production is insane!!!


----------



## mr west (Nov 9, 2009)

[youtube]/v/Hlws5TKOfkE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><[/youtube]


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 9, 2009)

I do believe its gittin cold outside, or sure are some signs of such. And the frostiness inside also continues unabated. I check on my ladies and will still leave MadamePG for another day or so, whilst QueenDQ will continue for a bit yet.

****pics don't necessarily show much chage, I just like looking at 'em ..... ****


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 9, 2009)

hahahaha ... yea ... I can't wait for that ..... and to have some jars of such wonderful medicine ..... OneLove!


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Melted your face huh awesome! Yeehaww!


a freakin forest under a scope .... its pretty cool to look at ..... and the smoke should rank dank ..wouldyanotthink? hahahaha!


DillWeed said:


> The trichs look as if they are literally jumping off of the plant! Madness I say!


insane is on the menu, its what keeps me on the straight and narrow. 


oscaroscar said:


> That resin production is insane!!!


fukin hilarious .... thanks man ... !!!!!


mr west said:


> [youtube]/v/Hlws5TKOfkE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><[/youtube]


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 9, 2009)

So I'm reading Don's thread and all of a sudden, without warning, there's some chick in a white T shirt with her nippels all perked up where T's chick with the to die for ass had been sitting..... Nice! 

Shit looks soooo frosty my friend. My DQ is in it's 6th week. I have the new JTR pheno 3 weeks behind it and the DQ#6 2 weeks behind that. I am trying to clone the Vortex #5&6 and the GF#1 so I can have some smoke from them by the first of the year..... Keep up the good work T


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 9, 2009)

hahahahaha ... glad to be able to add to the entertainment .... she really does look cold doesn't she? And many thanks for your thoughts .... I look forward to seeing your progress as well. Thsnks again 5 ..... walking on!!~~~~~ 


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> So I'm reading Don's thread and all of a sudden, without warning, there's some chick in a white T shirt with her nippels all perked up where T's chick with the to die for ass had been sitting..... Nice!
> 
> Shit looks soooo frosty my friend. My DQ is in it's 6th week. I have the new JTR pheno 3 weeks behind it and the DQ#6 2 weeks behind that. I am trying to clone the Vortex #5&6 and the GF#1 so I can have some smoke from them by the first of the year..... Keep up the good work T


----------



## Mammath (Nov 9, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I do believe its gittin cold outside, or sure are some signs of such. And the frostiness inside also continues unabated. I check on my ladies and will still leave MadamePG for another day or so, whilst QueenDQ will continue for a bit yet.
> 
> ****pics don't necessarily show much chage, I just like looking at 'em ..... ****


haha... I like looking at 'em too!
Damn it's getting frosty indoors there mate.
Absolutely magnificent display of MJ.
Fantastic work.

Nice perky new av' too


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 9, 2009)

many thanks for the visit and the thoughts .... always most appreciated .... 


Mammath said:


> haha... I like looking at 'em too!
> Damn it's getting frosty indoors there mate.
> Absolutely magnificent display of MJ.
> Fantastic work.
> ...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Nov 9, 2009)

Your plants are some of the most resinious I've seen. Just beautiful.


----------



## DillWeed (Nov 9, 2009)

Fuck me running, I want to see those cured for like 2-3 months. It will be absurd!


----------



## Magnetar (Nov 10, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> so its been a good day for you, excellent, good to hear. I'll keep checking .... I expect I will chop ElPurpGooey in the next days and wait a bit more for the DQ ..... thanks for your time man! always appreciate the thoughts and ponderings! !!~~~~~~~~


Did you already leech them or do you do that?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 10, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I do believe its gittin cold outside, or sure are some signs of such.


LOL yeeehaww!!


----------



## mr west (Nov 10, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I do believe its gittin cold outside, or sure are some signs of such. And the frostiness inside also continues unabated. I check on my ladies and will still leave MadamePG for another day or so, whilst QueenDQ will continue for a bit yet.
> 
> ****pics don't necessarily show much chage, I just like looking at 'em ..... ****


yes they are nice to look at, i prefer looking at pics of mine rather than the live look for somereason cant think why tho too stoned as normal lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2009)

woooooooo haaaaaaw they just keep getting better and better T


----------



## mr west (Nov 10, 2009)

gonna steal this pic to show me mate lol


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 10, 2009)

Damn Tahoe....how do you expect someone to read the thread when you have those avatars?.....My mind tells my eyes to read the content and my eyes tell my mind to eat shit and die...I'm coming to Canada and you have to introduce me to some o' these canuck women.....now, what was the subject of the thread???


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 10, 2009)

fffffff tahoe 

someone's getting +repped for having such beautiful specimen. 

I'd love to get my hands on some DQ now.


----------



## Green Cross (Nov 10, 2009)

mr west said:


> gonna steal this pic to show me mate lol


Nice crescendo! It just doesn't get any better than that... carpet O' trichs.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 10, 2009)

Your Grandfather said:


> Damn Tahoe....how do you expect someone to read the thread when you have those avatars?.....My mind tells my eyes to read the content and my eyes tell my mind to eat shit and die...I'm coming to Canada and you have to introduce me to some o' these canuck women.....now, what was the subject of the thread???


What the hell is she pointing at anyway?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2009)

i think she must work part time as a coat stand


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 10, 2009)

Wet donkey jacket etc


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 10, 2009)

avatar bump!!! LOL


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 10, 2009)

many many thanks for your visit and thoughts .... everyone .... so so incredibly appreciated.

hey man thanks! I still can't quite believe it.


SpruceZeus said:


> Your plants are some of the most resinious I've seen. Just beautiful.


yea I can't friggin wait ... should be da bomb ....


DillWeed said:


> Fuck me running, I want to see those cured for like 2-3 months. It will be absurd!


well, by leeching you mean lettin 'em dry up before choppin? yes ... though I gave them water again yesterday that's probably the last one. I've been spacing out the final waterings by several days and allowing for almost complete dryness or at least very parched. 


Magnetar said:


> Did you already leech them or do you do that?


hahahahaha ... DrG ... I can count on u for the reciprocal yyeehhaawwww!! ~~~~~~ !! many many thanks!


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> LOL yeeehaww!!


hahaha ... jsut too stoned ... yup ....


mr west said:


> yes they are nice to look at, i prefer looking at pics of mine rather than the live look for somereason cant think why tho too stoned as normal lol.


when where will it end .... a couple more days I do believe ...


Don Gin and Ton said:


> woooooooo haaaaaaw they just keep getting better and better T


most certainly .... you are invited to do so ....


mr west said:


> gonna steal this pic to show me mate lol


hahahahah .... YGF ...good to see you again!!


Your Grandfather said:


> Damn Tahoe....how do you expect someone to read the thread when you have those avatars?.....My mind tells my eyes to read the content and my eyes tell my mind to eat shit and die...I'm coming to Canada and you have to introduce me to some o' these canuck women.....now, what was the subject of the thread???


thanks man .... I am sold and recommend for sure!


w1ckedchowda said:


> fffffff tahoe
> 
> someone's getting +repped for having such beautiful specimen.
> 
> I'd love to get my hands on some DQ now.


thanks GC .... many thanks for your visit. 


Green Cross said:


> Nice crescendo! It just doesn't get any better than that... carpet O' trichs.


hahahaha well I could postulate, but I'd probably have to go change my pants. lol!


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> What the hell is she pointing at anyway?


fur coats.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> i think she must work part time as a coat stand


I tell you, fur coats. LOL!!


oscaroscar said:


> Wet donkey jacket etc


Avatar bump ... priceless man! thanks!! 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> avatar bump!!! LOL


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2009)

Sad to see the other Avatar go Tahoe, I am more of a booty man, but they are a real perky set.....oh, and the bud pics are nice too


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 11, 2009)

i like a puurdy face , nice titties and a nice ass. 



i feel this ones lacking your regular class. sorry tahoe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2009)

i think your threads having a funny effect on me Tahoe, i told the missus she would look smoking in just a stetson and a pair of cuban heels.......


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 11, 2009)

the grow is bad ass....the avatar?....is she in a meat locker?.....why can't I meet women like that?.....oh yeah, I'm a poor, old feck....


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 11, 2009)

true.

confidence and a good personality are all ya need bro. im a prick and always in pain but i still manage.

i still wish it was like the good old days where we could just club them and have our way with them. try that now and wed get a restraining order and half our shit taken off us lol.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 11, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> true.
> 
> confidence and a good personality are all ya need bro. im a prick and always in pain but i still manage.
> 
> i still wish it was like the good old days where we could just club them and have our way with them. try that now and wed get a restraining order and half our shit taken off us lol.


 We all seem to have a great fit in our mates

Now your girl is going to see that and say "Oh so you want to go around clubbing women huh? And have your way with them? Then go get them and I'll see ya later....." jk..We all seem to have a great fit in our women although miune won't even go into the grow room because she says she doesn't want to know anything about it, just smoke it.....


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 11, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> We all seem to have a great fit in our mates
> 
> Now your girl is going to see that and say "Oh so you want to go around clubbing women huh? And have your way with them? Then go get them and I'll see ya later....." jk..We all seem to have a great fit in our women although miune won't even go into the grow room because she says she doesn't want to know anything about it, just smoke it.....


you got that pretty close lol. 

ma missus wants to know everything lol. 

should i give her an apprenticeship . im thinking about it lol.


----------



## jesters missus (Nov 11, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> i still wish it was like the good old days where we could just club them and have our way with them. try that now and wed get a restraining order and half our shit taken off us lol.


Oh so you want to go around clubbing women huh? 
And have your way with them? 
Then go get them and I'll see ya later.....


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 11, 2009)

jesters missus said:


> Oh so you want to go around clubbing women huh?
> And have your way with them?
> Then go get them and I'll see ya later.....


ROFLMAO!!!! Nice.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

a ticking time bomb if ever i saw one.  your always getting caught jesta!!!


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 12, 2009)

its not my fault chicks pretty themselves up to make me look at them lmfao. 

i think its actually rude not to they spend all that $$$ and coin to be noticed so fuck it give em what they want. its called being polite bro lol. 

hehe it sux ass 
ma girl knows i love her though



jesters missus said:


> Oh so you want to go around clubbing women huh?
> And have your way with them?
> Then go get them and I'll see ya later.....


you guys seen it she said i can get me some extra nookies 

j.j sorry babe ya know i loves ya


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

shit that should some with a sunglasses advised warning


----------



## McFunk (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow, Tahoe.
Great growin' and journal, man.
Awesome pictorials too! (..and those avatars have some nice _*pec*_torals. Ha!

...Anyway, better late than never I guess.
I'm gonna' finish this one out wit y'all 

LOVE
McFunk


----------



## Hodgegrown (Nov 12, 2009)

Looks like your gonna have a very nice christmas.. Top shelf grow..


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 12, 2009)

tahoe what type of camera are you taking those pictures with?......


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey Tahoe. How far away do you keep your UVB bulbs from your plants and how strong are they?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2009)

dude you should post that pic in the TGA growers club thread! its bitchin!


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 13, 2009)

hey there ... thanks for coming on by .... we'll change her up soon enough again .... and thanks re: buds


DST said:


> Sad to see the other Avatar go Tahoe, I am more of a booty man, but they are a real perky set.....oh, and the bud pics are nice too


I really am just a shallow scientist .... hahahaha! hey and you're most welcome to your perspective....each of us have our own ... me and BBW don't mix well .... I'd get lost ..... I bin your regular 98lb JoeWeider weakling with sand kicked in my face ... hahahaha! Preet much my entire life. Funny how that becomes attractive and distinguished as one passes through the 1/2 century!


Jester88 said:


> i like a puurdy face , nice titties and a nice ass.
> 
> 
> 
> i feel this ones lacking your regular class. sorry tahoe


that's a good thing right? hahahaha! ride that bull ... I mean .... dainty girl. LOL!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> i think your threads having a funny effect on me Tahoe, i told the missus she would look smoking in just a stetson and a pair of cuban heels.......


thanks man!


KiloBit said:


> the grow is bad ass....the avatar?....is she in a meat locker?.....why can't I meet women like that?.....oh yeah, I'm a poor, old feck....


club 'em???, fuk u are old!!!! hahahaha! ... we need to sit and do some bowls and have a talk - I wanna get some history straight .... or maybe you been living somewhere else all these centuries>>???


Jester88 said:


> true.
> 
> confidence and a good personality are all ya need bro. im a prick and always in pain but i still manage.
> 
> i still wish it was like the good old days where we could just club them and have our way with them. try that now and wed get a restraining order and half our shit taken off us lol.


the grow room could be sexy but my cabinet would be rather cramped ...lol!!!!


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> We all seem to have a great fit in our mates
> 
> Now your girl is going to see that and say "Oh so you want to go around clubbing women huh? And have your way with them? Then go get them and I'll see ya later....." jk..We all seem to have a great fit in our women although miune won't even go into the grow room because she says she doesn't want to know anything about it, just smoke it.....


futures so bright I gotta we\here shades ... ain't that a song from like 30 years ago?


Don Gin and Ton said:


> shit that should some with a sunglasses advised warning


many many thanks ... most appreciated.


McFunk said:


> Wow, Tahoe.
> Great growin' and journal, man.
> Awesome pictorials too! (..and those avatars have some nice _*pec*_torals. Ha!
> 
> ...


it gonna be a christmas with some fabulous variety ... I still think I'ma gonna grow some shrooms for Chiristmas ... they beel oads of fun!


Hodgegrown said:


> Looks like your gonna have a very nice christmas.. Top shelf grow..


Canon Rebel XTi (I think its the D350 in the US), new in June 2005 - itching to git me a new one..... (using upgraded lens 17-85mm f2.8? I think)


KiloBit said:


> tahoe what type of camera are you taking those pictures with?......


a minimum of 6" seems adequate. But that is still experimental for sure. For sure any closer and you get vegetative damage.


Integra21 said:


> Hey Tahoe. How far away do you keep your UVB bulbs from your plants and how strong are they?


hahahaha glad you think so .... maybe I'll see .....


Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude you should post that pic in the TGA growers club thread! its bitchin!



And Coming Up Next - the CHOP photos of the GooeyBreeder (PurpleGooey) - she trimmed up really nice. Considering some of the growing challenges I am pretty thrilled with the yield from that single plant. The laying horizontal gave significant benefits to the side branches and I had many small branches, each with buds and a top. The smell is Ultra_Sweet and floral, and very pleasant and deep scent. The trimmed buds have fabulous colour as well. I am so thrilled with this being my first attempt at a purp .... and crystals crystals everywhere.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2009)

Tahoe, all I can say is, that my day of not being able to sign into my account, has just been made by seeing these beautiful buds. 

do the purple hues change in the drying process? Looking forward to one of your close up pics of a cured bud...if you can keep them that long without smoken em!!

DST


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 13, 2009)

hahahaha .. thanks man ... appreciate those kind and thoughtful words .... this is my first purp. From what I have seen they can actually even become a darker shade of colour as they cure. I have plenty of smoke so I gonna be letting these ones cure properly .... thanks again for dropping on by.


DST said:


> Tahoe, all I can say is, that my day of not being able to sign into my account, has just been made by seeing these beautiful buds.
> 
> do the purple hues change in the drying process? Looking forward to one of your close up pics of a cured bud...if you can keep them that long without smoken em!!
> 
> DST


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 13, 2009)

hey tahoe you did a fuckin good job on that mate.....walking on?......you wont be walkin anywhere after you smoked that shit. lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 13, 2009)

stumbling on ... hahahaha fumbling on ..... staggering on ... hahahahaha! take your pick ... I'll walk it! hahahaha!


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> hey tahoe you did a fuckin good job on that mate.....walking on?......you wont be walkin anywhere after you smoked that shit. lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 13, 2009)

DST said:


> Tahoe, all I can say is, that my day of not being able to sign into my account, has just been made by seeing these beautiful buds.
> 
> do the purple hues change in the drying process? Looking forward to one of your close up pics of a cured bud...if you can keep them that long without smoken em!!
> 
> DST


yeah fink we all had a mare getting on today and seeing the harvest photos made the hours of grrr worth it for sure


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 13, 2009)

fuckin' awesome pics Tahoe!! Yeeehaaaw


----------



## cph (Nov 13, 2009)

WOW just WOW,,,, that's Beautiful!!!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 13, 2009)

What's next?.....


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 13, 2009)

cph said:


> WOW just WOW,,,, that's Beautiful!!!


Yes...Magnificent!!!


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 14, 2009)

sexy lookin' buds man! Nice!! 



tahoe58 said:


>


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2009)

no point in bummpin just yet. I just bought some seeds off bidzbay, wot ya think i got a hankering for blue stuff. I think it might be partly the fault of this thread lol, check em out tho.........http://www.breedbay.co.uk/auction/auctiondetails.php?itemname=Blue-Kachina&id=114759&winnerid=14443


----------



## DillWeed (Nov 14, 2009)

I am speechless! Those came out absolutely gorgeous, my friend! Enjoy the fruits of your labor and smoke one for all of us!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 14, 2009)

Did a great job !!!! i enjoy every new post gives me chance to check them out agian

Somtimes dont you just want to eat the nugs, dam looking that good it looks like candy we could eat.

rip for you tahoe


----------



## smokinguns (Nov 14, 2009)

Welcome back Tahoe. I'm on board. Shit, I'm just digging your avatar


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 14, 2009)

hahahaha ... yea took me a while to git in and post .... glad I was finally able to .... also glad that it was worthit for all the folks in the room ... this is such a fukin A hobby with So So So So So many side benefits. Now I need to find me a mate again. Sex with this kinda weed has to be good.! hahahaha!


mr west said:


> yeah fink we all had a mare getting on today and seeing the harvest photos made the hours of grrr worth it for sure


hey there man ... so good to have you come by. I know you're working hard and traveling up the mountainside checking on your girlz ..... you putting it in .... time is a coming when the reward shall be emerging - but in the meantime, the journey, she be wholly pleasing ..... walking on!!~~~~~~~


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> fuckin' awesome pics Tahoe!! Yeeehaaaw


cph .... many thanks for your thoughts!


cph said:


> WOW just WOW,,,, that's Beautiful!!!


hey man ...I bin thinking too .... I amd probably going to try sum Chernobyl_AgentOrange but I'd also like to re-do these two (DQ and GB/PG) cuz they turned out so well. and see what fems I might get. My challenge is full on winter is around the corner. My setup utilizes the garage, and although heated ... it not HEATED .... so when it REALLY cold outside the garage goes to 10C/50F, and depending on the year we might get none of that REALLY cold (like -35-40C) or we might get three weeks in a row in November-Dec like last year. So I'm not sure I'll be starting anything until possibly after Christmas - time to place the focus on something else for a few months .... BTW - I agree with you that I could/should have cloned this girl, but I just am not set up for that level of operation (mine at the moment is completely and totally clandestine - no one knows not a sole) - well except all you folk right?! hahahaha!


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> What's next?.....


hey man thanks for the visit and the thoughts. most appreciated.


Hayduke said:


> Yes...Magnificent!!!


hey there SW ....


SnowWhite said:


> sexy lookin' buds man! Nice!!


SWWEEEETTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love the description and the pic, HAS been ADDED to MY GROWSTODO list. thanks man!!






mr west said:


> no point in bummpin just yet. I just bought some seeds off bidzbay, wot ya think i got a hankering for blue stuff. I think it might be partly the fault of this thread lol, check em out tho.........http://www.breedbay.co.uk/auction/auctiondetails.php?itemname=Blue-Kachina&id=114759&winnerid=14443


good thing you can type then .... I would be able to hear you saying nuthin .... many many many thanks my gratitude is enormous for everyone's support.


DillWeed said:


> I am speechless! Those came out absolutely gorgeous, my friend! Enjoy the fruits of your labor and smoke one for all of us!


my thanks HN ... hey wait? that stands for horny nurse ... or that what just came to mind ... hahahahah!


Hulk Nugs said:


> Did a great job !!!! i enjoy every new post gives me chance to check them out agian
> 
> Somtimes dont you just want to eat the nugs, dam looking that good it looks like candy we could eat.
> 
> rip for you tahoe


And to EVERYONE, this room has been such a treat and it is to all you folk that make it that way .... deepest gratitude to ALL!! Now its time to GET RIPPED!!!! Sunday morning .... hot coffee .... its WAKE 'N BAKE TIME


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> my thanks HN ... hey wait? that stands for horny nurse ... or that what just came to mind ... hahahahah!


Wierd shit, my girl is a nurse 

She used to be my horny nurse


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 14, 2009)

so excellent to see you ... yes my life is (and will continue still for a bit) to be a little less RIU focused ....but hey ... I love coming in here and chatting and seein wuzzup with other people grows 'n stuff. thanks again!! 


smokinguns said:


> Welcome back Tahoe. I'm on board. Shit, I'm just digging your avatar


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 14, 2009)

hahahaha .... too weird for truth .....  ..... my thought process was HN ...that's closes to RN I have always really liked nurses - they are hawt to me ... hahahaha! sorry ... I be careful what I say around people that have young daughters ... wait? that's me ... you creep .... hahahaha! life marches on!


Hulk Nugs said:


> Wierd shit, my girl is a nurse
> 
> She used to be my horny nurse


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hahahaha .... too weird for truth .....  ..... my thought process was HN ...that's closes to RN I have always really liked nurses - they are hawt to me ... hahahaha! sorry ... I be careful what I say around people that have young daughters ... wait? that's me ... you creep .... hahahaha! life marches on!


 
Yes it does, walk on


----------



## Mammath (Nov 14, 2009)

Great harvest mate. That gear looks really tasty.
I don't see a problem with taking a break from growing at all other than the fact we'll miss your buds for a period of time.
As you struggle with your cold ass winters, I struggle with our hot ass summers where I am.
It basically limits indoor growing to 6 months of the year for me.
I don't need to grow all year round, and nor can I.
2 small crops a year for me, is sufficient to keep me in smoke for 12 months.
Why push the envelope against harsh environmental conditions if you don't have to?
All the best with the wise decisions you make man.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 14, 2009)

hey mam ... totally hear ya .... I'm self sufficient for many months with my top44 and finishing up these girlz. its almost embarrassing, the last top44 grow lasted me like a year and a half ... but it was way too close to running dry that I will try hard not to do that again .... and this time around I have some variety ... three which is a superbonus for me .... I like the description of the beans westie bought .... colourful for the christmas season! hahahaha! btw - I'll have to keep in mind where u at, for my next jaunt to aussie ... not likely until next spring (fall for you ...but .... I'll keep it in mind) 


Mammath said:


> Great harvest mate. That gear looks really tasty.
> I don't see a problem with taking a break from growing at all other than the fact we'll miss your buds for a period of time.
> As you struggle with your cold ass winters, I struggle with our hot ass summers where I am.
> It basically limits indoor growing to 6 months of the year for me.
> ...


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 16, 2009)

The GooeyBreeder is all nice and properly dried, possibly a little overdry? I hope not. Filled up three quart jars, Went to weight but my scale is on the fritz ....  .... but on account of the small portions I dried and tried .... whhhoooooeeeeewwwwwaaaaahhhhh ..... this is some potent sh*t. For me the first time I tried it, and for me, only a single good hit always suffices - this knocked me down and out, out, and out. I was shocked. A couple of days later, I said ok, let's try that again. Definition of going insane. Expect a different result from doing the same thing. Out, out, and out again. That is some potent sh*t. Oh, I already said that. Well do I need to repeat myself again? Fuk, This is some potent sh*t. Quite sweet and floral, lavender?, soft smoke, and VERY intense explosion of energy through your face and out through the top of your head. I mean it feels like ole faithful's turned into an energyy rush and she spouting outta my head .... whheewwwww ....... What Fun!!oh yea, as the the weight, who the fuk cares, I love this weed!


----------



## cph (Nov 16, 2009)

Looks great!! Sounds even better!! Excellent job!

I love your descriptions!!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 16, 2009)

Cant beat the homegrown


----------



## 46and2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Sho is purty Tahoe


----------



## HIGHFLY (Nov 16, 2009)

Woah very nice soundz like you dont even have 2 cure it but it would most def make it betta ya digg


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeeehawww! that's my kind of breakfast Tahoe!! that's the true "breakfast of champions". Wheaties aint got shit on this! amazing man WoW


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 16, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> The GooeyBreeder is all nice and properly dried, possibly a little overdry? I hope not. Filled up three quart jars, Went to weight but my scale is on the fritz ....  .... but on account of the small portions I dried and tried .... whhhoooooeeeeewwwwwaaaaahhhhh ..... this is some potent sh*t. For me the first time I tried it, and for me, only a single good hit always suffices - this knocked me down and out, out, and out. I was shocked. A couple of days later, I said ok, let's try that again. Definition of going insane. Expect a different result from doing the same thing. Out, out, and out again. That is some potent sh*t. Oh, I already said that. Well do I need to repeat myself again? Fuk, This is some potent sh*t. Quite sweet and floral, lavender?, soft smoke, and VERY intense explosion of energy through your face and out through the top of your head. I mean it feels like ole faithful's turned into an energyy rush and she spouting outta my head .... whheewwwww ....... What Fun!!oh yea, as the the weight, who the fuk cares, I love this weed!


Makes my mouth water.....


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks fantastic and fablous and all that and a bag of potato chips.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2009)

that's a plate of some purple pie goodness right there T top work man! looks lovely


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 17, 2009)

I fukin love this community. THanks Folks. Much much appreciated!!


hey there cph .... the storehouse will be filled with bounty this winter!


cph said:


> Looks great!! Sounds even better!! Excellent job!
> 
> I love your descriptions!!


no way no sirreeee .... homegrown is the ONLY way.


Hulk Nugs said:


> Cant beat the homegrown


many many thanks for your visit and your thoughts ... muchly appreciated!!


46and2 said:


> Sho is purty Tahoe


he3y man ... many thanks for coming on by. yea just imagine, the cure will be so incredibly sweet. 


HIGHFLY said:


> Woah very nice soundz like you dont even have 2 cure it but it would most def make it betta ya digg


DrG .... this is the purps of the purps ... ok for me anyhow. When I had the bowl, I first had the thought of BOO-Berries ... hahahaha!


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Yeeehawww! that's my kind of breakfast Tahoe!! that's the true "breakfast of champions". Wheaties aint got shit on this! amazing man WoW


yesssirreee .... this was a success of some good measure. I'm looking forward to doing more of this. 


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Makes my mouth water.....


and yes particularly the potatoe chips - pretzels anyone?


mr west said:


> Looks fantastic and fablous and all that and a bag of potato chips.


boo-berry pie .... hahahaha! I'ma liking this smoke a lot ...


Don Gin and Ton said:


> that's a plate of some purple pie goodness right there T top work man! looks lovely


----------



## grow space (Nov 17, 2009)

Sweet, just sweet...Primo weed there thaoe, primo weed...


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 17, 2009)

you must me buzzin mate...happy smokin....roll one for me


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 17, 2009)

preemo supreemo .... Yea .. I am so thrilled and am so grateful for my good fortune. a virtually limitless supply of fine smoke. Its just doesn't get ANY better.


grow space said:


> Sweet, just sweet...Primo weed there thaoe, primo weed...


bbbbzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  thanks for your visit and ur thoughts!. 


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> you must me buzzin mate...happy smokin....roll one for me


----------



## Mammath (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey tahoe just checked out the dried gooey pics,
Very nice mate. Well done. Enjoy.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 17, 2009)

thanks mam ... that is one very very sweet smoke. And potency is very good .... I'ma happy boy with my storehouse full of some fine fine homegrown bud. Thanks again for your visit and thoughts.  kinda makes them nips stand out just a lil'further hahahaha!


Mammath said:


> Hey tahoe just checked out the dried gooey pics,
> Very nice mate. Well done. Enjoy.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 17, 2009)

good couple ounces at least ..... glad to hear you are in an ever dynamic and mind blowing happy place smoking those lovely nuggets


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 17, 2009)

hey there TLD ... thanks for dropping in ..... yessummirreee .... one more to go, the DQ, and then all set for a joyous winter season. Fine homegrown smoke, it doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2009)

so wen the dq has fini9shed are u shutting down shop for the winter? If ur not using ur grow space do u fancy hireing it out to take up my slack lol?


----------



## Mammath (Nov 18, 2009)

mr west said:


> so wen the dq has fini9shed are u shutting down shop for the winter? If ur not using ur grow space do u fancy hireing it out to take up my slack lol?


LMAO


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2009)

no wake and bake today  Might do a bit of scrumping in a min lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2009)

no wakeybakey hands off snakey for westy ?!!?!?!? the world is not how i remember it.

hey T can i have a slice


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks like purple pie for dessert.. I'd like a piece


----------



## Green Cross (Nov 18, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Cant beat the homegrown


That's exactly what I was going to say. 

This stuff puts the commercial grows to shame!


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2009)

Hmm purple, pretty, pongy gooeyness.
Or something like that.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Nov 19, 2009)

ill take that over frankenberry cereal anyday! great lookin shit my dude!


----------



## rasclot (Nov 19, 2009)

looks so nice wish i had sum smoke 1 for me eh


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 19, 2009)

Looking at that beautiful purple buds makes me wanna grab a few grapes, roll them shits up, and smoke it!! yeehaww


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 19, 2009)

bad ass bro......


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 20, 2009)

Have you harvested the pollen from any of your males? I still have mine stored away and will be doing another batch of seeds with the new plants that are coming through now.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 21, 2009)

guten morgan folks. My apologies upfront for not hanging out much. Other things just taking over for the moment. I chopped the DQ. I think I may have left her too long but I guess we'll see. She looked like she had been through several wars, and rode hard and put away wet many times. I know I can do a better job on that front. But the result might still surprise me. I left most of the leaves untrimmed because they are so frosty. The quantity may not be there but the quality I believe still is. I look forward to a chance to do a better job and treat these girlz like they deserve. Regardless, my growing be done for a bit now. I have plenty o'plenty and will sit back and enjoy and watch the world go by.













I luv blueberries and blueberry pie ... I still have to git me sum bluemoonshine beans .....


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Looks like purple pie for dessert.. I'd like a piece


don't it aye .... too bad it still has to be illegal - so fukin stooopid.  to our leadership! take all our money. destroy our economy. We will continue to Grow ON!!~~~


Green Cross said:


> That's exactly what I was going to say.
> 
> This stuff puts the commercial grows to shame!


I'ma really really luvin it!


mr west said:


> Hmm purple, pretty, pongy gooeyness.
> Or something like that.


hahahaha .... wake'n'bake and frankenberry .... what a combination!


warisnottheanswer said:


> ill take that over frankenberry cereal anyday! great lookin shit my dude!


I smoke one for ya ... many thanks ....


rasclot said:


> looks so nice wish i had sum smoke 1 for me eh


you do it ... you do it ......hahahaha ... DrG ... the pineapples and the surf beckon ....


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Looking at that beautiful purple buds makes me wanna grab a few grapes, roll them shits up, and smoke it!! yeehaww


thanks man ...


KiloBit said:


> bad ass bro......


no thats ages ago ... I had to narrow my focus to make sure I could manage it the way I want ot .... good luck with your efforts .... the genetics are supred I believe.


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Have you harvested the pollen from any of your males? I still have mine stored away and will be doing another batch of seeds with the new plants that are coming through now.


----------



## cph (Nov 21, 2009)

No matter the problems she's a beautifull girl!! Great job Tahoe!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 21, 2009)

thanks cph .... much appreciate the visit and the thoughts .... She ( the DQ that is) was quite a looker, pungent and sticky for sure .... I'll give the buddage the necessary dry time and cure time, and we'll see what she torches like .... walking on!!~~~~ 


cph said:


> No matter the problems she's a beautifull girl!! Great job Tahoe!!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 21, 2009)

those pictures make me happy and warm inside..... thanks for the uplifting pictures


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 21, 2009)

excellent ... so glad to be a lift ... now pen some notable TLD prose to add ... and th effort will be complete. Thanks for your visit man ... much appreciated!


theloadeddragon said:


> those pictures make me happy and warm inside..... thanks for the uplifting pictures


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 21, 2009)

like black diamonds T! stunning man, i hope she's worth the wait fella!


----------



## trapper (Nov 21, 2009)

beautiful plants,what kind of camera you use,i have 3.2 megapixel because i was an slr 35mm man,hated the digi age,but now i want a good cheap digi with nice macro,any recommendations.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 21, 2009)

you see this is the problem with tahoe's journal...the trichs or the tets.....hmmmm, actually their both great...so never mind....


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 21, 2009)

DGT ... thanks for popping on in ... black diamonds ... very apt .... some heady stuff I expect .... one of those ... do not operate heavy machinery ... lol!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> like black diamonds T! stunning man, i hope she's worth the wait fella!


thanks for your visit, and your question. it s Canon Rebel XTi (I think D350 in the us) .... already five years old hard to believe ... I am hankering for a new one. I should mention that I opted for the better lens a 17-85mm f/2.8. I like the pictures it takes, but the technology has once again advanced by leaps and bounds. A friend of mine (a profesh photog) just suited up with a full suit of D3x I think ... fukin insane, but the photos are simply amazing ..... the whole digital thing has gone photoshop ... and now its not frowned upon but expected ... I don't get it, guess I'm just too old school.and old school I will be. !! Walking ON!!~~~~~


trapper said:


> beautiful plants,what kind of camera you use,i have 3.2 megapixel because i was an slr 35mm man,hated the digi age,but now i want a good cheap digi with nice macro,any recommendations.


hahahaha .... thanks for the visit man!


KiloBit said:


> you see this is the problem with tahoe's journal...the trichs or the tets.....hmmmm, actually their both great...so never mind....


----------



## rasclot (Nov 21, 2009)

__________________
these pics make my mouth water just lovelyras


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 21, 2009)

hey man ... thanks a lot. these be hanging in the vegeing chamber of the BBox. The rest of it is shut down, but a small fan can be kept running. its a specially good place for drying them buddages. I just stuck my head in there and it smells like a blue-cheese rokfort factory .... pretty cerebral even in just its aroma .... ok ok its stanky danky ... hahahaha!


----------



## bossman88188 (Nov 21, 2009)

Damn dude there is no more room on those leaves for any more trichome's.
F%&in excellent.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 21, 2009)

hey there boss ... thanks for coming on by .... A party is in Store for the bringing out of them jars in a month or so ..... hahahaha! that would make it close to Christmas now wouldn't it?!~~~~  what a lovely surprise I may be in store for under the tree this year .... hahahaha!  particularly when combined with the purps and the top44 that I already have in the vault .... a warm and toasty(ed) winter it will be. W alking on!~~~~~~~~~~~~~


bossman88188 said:


> Damn dude there is no more room on those leaves for any more trichome's.
> F%&in excellent.


----------



## Mammath (Nov 21, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/614396d1257821787-tahoes-tga-hps-uvb-co2-img_6660.jpg[/IMG]


WoW just WoW.
Impressive shit tahoe.
Real connoisseur gear.

What's with the no trimming antics?
Is it because there's so many trichs on the leaves that your counting it as bud? haha!
... or do you trim the leaf off later?

Very entertaining display mate and looks to be a very special supply of homus grownus monstros gooish trichisush


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 22, 2009)

I certainly could not have said it any better .... fukin A A A and A MAMM ..... many many thanks for those thoughts ... _*very special supply of homus grownus monstros gooish*_


Mammath said:


> WoW just WoW.
> Impressive shit tahoe.
> Real connoisseur gear.
> 
> ...


So the buddage of the MissyDQ is drying in the vegeing chamber .... like a slow cooker .... so I also had some small branches (2) of the PG.GB and put those with a couple of choice MissyDQ buddages into a paper lunch sac ... and they have just been put in a jar ... for mellow out a little .... but WAIT .... TAKE a look at this .... I took one of the smaller buds and this is what she looks like .... SO? I took the "chaf" that fell off of these small PG.GB and MissyDQ in the bottom of the paper bag ... and ziiipppiiitttyyyyddoooodddaaaaaadadadaaaaayyyyyy!!~~~~ fuk I'ma gonna like smokin my shit this year ... wowwowwwowowwweeeee zzoowwwoowwweeeeee!

and so it comes to cast the blanket of thanks amongst all those that participate and contribute to the community here on RIU .... this is for YOU 'ALL ..... and if there was a virtual/real/other dimension Way to Share This with You'all, then drink it in .... cuz its been sent on its way. Toking On!!~~~~~


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 22, 2009)

oh yea .. on leaving the leaves on .... like if you can say that with a straight face ... hahahaha .... yea cuz the trichs are everywhere ... so I just smoke it all like its the best fuggin weed I have EVER had bar fukin none ... I am sooooo stoned .... but sooo smiley .... and waves of warmth bask over your head and down your back ... nary a stitch or pain or ache ... floaty floaty world. 


Mammath said:


> WoW just WoW.
> Impressive shit tahoe.
> Real connoisseur gear.
> 
> ...


----------



## howak47 (Nov 22, 2009)

Damn that looks like sum dank ass shit  good grow !!!!+REP


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 22, 2009)

awsome man...


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 22, 2009)

many many thanks for your visit and thoughts ... yup ...this is the first real melt your face stuff I can ever remember having ... I am so pleased with the outcome .... thanks again for dropping on by. 


howak47 said:


> Damn that looks like sum dank ass shit  good grow !!!!+REP


----------



## cph (Nov 22, 2009)

Thats as good as it gets!! Face melting!!!


----------



## mr west (Nov 23, 2009)

*THANK YOU Tahoe for an exciting and emotional rollercoaster* with ups and downs but mostly ups as far as i can member lol. I shall be waiting for ur next endevours if u are willing to share again.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 23, 2009)

face melting?.......shite......blotter......wow.....


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice toi see you back in our neck of the woods again my friend. A rightous harvest indeed. Many blessings to you and yours as we pull nearer to the holidays. I know you said your done for the winter but does that mean an absence from RUI? Or are you going to hang with us while we tredge on with our grows?


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 23, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> many many thanks for your visit and thoughts ... yup ...this is the first real melt your face stuff I can ever remember having ... I am so pleased with the outcome .... thanks again for dropping on by.


face melting pot? Man... why can't pot grow faster?


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 23, 2009)

we need some universal remotes.... (adam sandler style, auto pilot till harvest)


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 24, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> we need some universal remotes.... (adam sandler style, auto pilot till harvest)


I've seriously thought about this so many times lawl.


----------



## mr west (Nov 24, 2009)

but didnt in that film it make his life worse in thelong run?


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 24, 2009)

mr west said:


> but didnt in that film it make his life worse in thelong run?


that's cause he fastforwarded past the good times spent with his family.

i would just fast forward doin all the work and care, right to sparkin a fatty


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 24, 2009)

yuppppurieezzeee .... melt that ole face down to the bone .... sooooo goood. ~~~~~~~


cph said:


> Thats as good as it gets!! Face melting!!!


a journey she has been ... and a new and interesting journey follows. Always more places to see and people to meet. I'll always be hanging here ... a great community with people like all of ya!! ~~~~~


mr west said:


> *THANK YOU Tahoe for an exciting and emotional rollercoaster* with ups and downs but mostly ups as far as i can member lol. I shall be waiting for ur next endevours if u are willing to share again.


hahahaha ... I love my shrooms, but this weed is like so special for me ... sounds really lame, but I just friggin luv this stuff.


KiloBit said:


> face melting?.......shite......blotter......wow.....


absofrigginlutely .... I be hanging round. Might be some come 'n go but lots of good people here and funny stories and sick sicko monstro grows ... so gotta stay plugged in .... walking on, never walking away. 


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Nice toi see you back in our neck of the woods again my friend. A rightous harvest indeed. Many blessings to you and yours as we pull nearer to the holidays. I know you said your done for the winter but does that mean an absence from RUI? Or are you going to hang with us while we tredge on with our grows?


hahahaha ... yea no shit eh, but that's one of the golden rules ... patience shall be greatly rewarded.


w1ckedchowda said:


> face melting pot? Man... why can't pot grow faster?


hahahaha what a hoot .... but then it would be no fun at all .... the jorney, that's the special part .... its all just one big fukin journey. Are you looking out the window and watching it race past, or are you jumping in with both feet? yyyeeehhhhaaawwww!!!!!~~~~~~


Jester88 said:


> we need some universal remotes.... (adam sandler style, auto pilot till harvest)





w1ckedchowda said:


> I've seriously thought about this so many times lawl.


fukin movies with messages, what's with that ... just let it be fukin entertainment ... hahahahah? J/K ..... too funny!


mr west said:


> but didnt in that film it make his life worse in thelong run?


never forget your family ... whatever connection you have ... make more, build stronger, work at it, its gonna ALWAYS be worth the effort. If u can't find a way, look for another way, there is always a path.


w1ckedchowda said:


> that's cause he fastforwarded past the good times spent with his family.
> 
> i would just fast forward doin all the work and care, right to sparkin a fatty


And on That note - I do believe its time to spark a PhAtTiEE!!!~~~~~ Walking on!!~~~ Thanks everyone. You're all simply awesome!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 25, 2009)

gonna miss the updates bro! anyway, don't forget to rotate the babes in the Avi now, just a friendly reminder yeehhaaww! thx for the ride buddy


----------



## DillWeed (Nov 25, 2009)

Great journal and I hope to follow any future grows you might happen to document.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2009)

T am already havin withdrawals from seeing your bling ?!?! whats next?


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 29, 2009)

hahahaha what a hoot .... but then it would be no fun at all .... the jorney, that's the special part .... its all just one big fukin journey. Are you looking out the window and watching it race past, or are you jumping in with both feet? yyyeeehhhhaaawwww!!!!!~~~~~~

i actually agree its not always necessarily the destination that's important. its also how you get there.


----------



## twisted lemon (Nov 29, 2009)

hell man this is some deep shit going on gona sack me shrink riu has a much better ethos and its free lol


----------



## twisted lemon (Nov 29, 2009)

ps tahoe have i missed something ? are you leaving these sacred pages ? mammaths not happy with riu either whats happening to the world dude !


----------



## grow space (Nov 29, 2009)

So nice to see fine ass harvests..Cant wait till my widows finishes...the reaping day should be on 24 of december, if 10 weeks is enough...what a wonderful christmas present it would be...


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 29, 2009)

twisted lemon said:


> mammaths not happy with riu either whats happening to the world dude !


RUI is what you make of it. I use it to socialize about pot with people I have never met on the other side of the ocean and all over the world. What's not to like?


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 29, 2009)

i dont think a lot of us have been to impressed with it lately. but hey what can i say i like the people ive met and i like the staff. even though mr rollitups hard to contact at times and nt others though admin seems to be in charge now so lets how it goes. 


but hey its what you make of it as 5 o clock said.. and sadly no other forum seems as good. RIU just feels like home. plus you are allowed more freedom of expression here than a lot of other places. its slowly getting back to the way it once was though. 

i must also admit turd man was pissing me of something cruel.


----------



## Mammath (Nov 30, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> RUI is what you make of it. I use it to socialize about pot with people I have never met on the other side of the ocean and all over the world. What's not to like?


What I don't like is getting flagged as a spammer by someone, and having your PM privileges taken away by admin without them looking onto the fact that I've never spammed anyone!
Other than that I like it here...


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 30, 2009)

i got kicked off grasscity once.... shitty forum anyways.


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2009)

maybe we all should send riu a pm one from each of us asking for mammaths privalages to be re-instated. He'd know what spam is then lol


----------



## rasclot (Dec 1, 2009)

mr west said:


> maybe we all should send riu a pm one from each of us asking for mammaths privalages to be re-instated. He'd know what spam is then lol


 haha yea that sounds a good idea im on it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2009)

i think it will get sorted when rolli himself is back online................. whenever that may be


----------



## Mammath (Dec 1, 2009)

haha watch out fellaz, might be the last PM you ever send 
This is communist RIUssia remember


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2009)

Stand by ya beds and put that light out lol


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 1, 2009)

good drugs back then i hear lol. 

mr rollitup is a busy man though hes ignored me before but at the same time he has sorted a few things ut for me so i cant complain. as i said before i imagine hes busy and you hardly ever see him on. 

i have mentioned it to a staff member already but looks like it got us nowhere


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey Tahoe where did u go???


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 2, 2009)

uhhhhhhhhhh, probably enjoying some buddage....eh?


----------



## tahoe58 (May 4, 2010)

Yes ahhh.... mmmhhhmmmmmmm ..... yea. that's right. Prolly gittin ready to maybe do anutha gro maybe in a couple of weeks/months? Not sure. Circumstances uncertain. Got lotsa beans. Still enjoying the fruits and crystals of previous efforts - DQ is like friggin hash. Still spell binding. But gotta keep focused on the duties at hand. Ciao for now. Walking on, and walking tall!

So I know somewhere back in the cob-webs of my grey matter there was a discussion about man-boobs. Well, we be having a commercial here for MINI that is effin' hilarious ..... 

Canadian Mini commercial features big pair of jiggling boobs
by Zach Bowman (RSS feed) on May 4th, 2010 at 5:31PM


Mini Canada embraces the male form &#8211; Click above to watch video after the jump

Did we say boobs? We meant moobs. Huge, nauseating man boobs. Mini Canada has just rolled out a new ad featuring a Cooper S Convertible. Two friends flog the life out of the car through a parking garage, complete with plenty of hand-brake action, jumps and tire smoke. The force of the car's turbo 1.6-liter four-cylinder engine is enough to set planetary bodies into orbit, or at least send the passenger's adipose tissue on a Homer Simpson-esque quest for perpetual motion. 

Yes, it's disgusting, but it's also masochistically hilarious. You want to look away, but for whatever reason, you just can't. Hop the jump to see for yourself, and be sure to make your closest friends and family suffer through watching the clip, too.

[Source: Auto North]
Read more &#8594; http://www.autonorth.ca/home/2010/5/3/mini-canadas-latest-commercial-takes-on-the-plight-of-man-bo.html


----------



## cph (May 4, 2010)

Glad to hear all is well!

I must have missed the talk on the moobs! lol but that com is funny!!

Keep on walking on Tahoe, we'll save your spot!


----------



## HoLE (May 4, 2010)

tahoe58 said:


> Yes ahhh.... mmmhhhmmmmmmm ..... yea. that's right. Prolly gittin ready to maybe do anutha gro maybe in a couple of weeks/months? Not sure. Circumstances uncertain. Got lotsa beans. Still enjoying the fruits and crystals of previous efforts - DQ is like friggin hash. Still spell binding. But gotta keep focused on the duties at hand. Ciao for now. Walking on, and walking tall!
> 
> So I know somewhere back in the cob-webs of my grey matter there was a discussion about man-boobs. Well, we be having a commercial here for MINI that is effin' hilarious .....
> 
> ...


you love boobs,,nice avitar and nice too see ya in here


----------



## DST (May 5, 2010)

Welcome back bru. Good to see that avatar again.


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2010)

I wonder who metioned the mooBBs first hehahehaheha. Very cool to see ya bro, jus wen i thought it was safe to crack open the 5 star


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2010)

gotta say the avatar is a lot better than the advert boobs.

welcome back T!!!


----------



## Jester88 (May 5, 2010)

yeah good to hear from ya tahoe .. hope all is well


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 5, 2010)

missed you much my friend..... do check more frequently eh?


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 5, 2010)

Nice To read yer posts again!!!Rock ~ On Dude!!!


----------



## Your Grandfather (May 9, 2010)

Dood, ya hoser!

I felt your vibe.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2010)

hey tahoe, it's been awhile! hope to see you again. later my friend and thx for dropping by my thread


----------

